#ubuntu-za 2010-12-06
<Kilos> morning superfly and all ya others
<nlsthzn> Hello :)
<superfly> morning Kilos and nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: Hiya :)
<nlsthzn> Everyone in SA enjoying your summer?
<superfly> apart from the odd occasion that winter decides to return, yes
<nlsthzn> funny how it comes around once a year :p
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos, nlsthzn, superfly
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Hello :)
<Kilos> hi nuvolari nlsthzn superfly 
<Kilos> have a good day guys
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Always trying too :)
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, always trying to ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<corrie206> morning all, oh, almost afternoon
<superfly> aye
<corrie206> aye captain
<inetpro> good morning corrie206
<corrie206> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh + superfly and the rest of you
<superfly> hi inetpro
<nlsthzn> Alo
<inetpro> nlsthzn: hiho
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Whats happening?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: it's Monday and I don't feel like working :-)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you on holiday?
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Yup, finally!!!!!
<superfly> nice
<nlsthzn> Had a hectic few days in Abu Dhabi... went to Ferrari World (pity the worlds fastest roller coaster was not running :(
<inetpro> nlsthzn: enjoy
<nlsthzn> inetpro: I did :) if your a Ferrari fan this is one of those places you must visit, it was right next door to the Yas Marina F1 circuit too
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I walked on part of the San Marino track in 98, was an incredible experience
<inetpro> ever since being there I have huge respect for anyone racing there
<inetpro> an amazing place
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Cool
<inetpro> nlsthzn: actually I'm lekker confused
<inetpro> I was at Monaco
<charlvn> yeah monaco is an awesome place
<charlvn> just a little rich for me, will need to make my first couple of billion before i could afford a house
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Most awesome street race ever
<inetpro> nlsthzn: for sure
<nlsthzn> I have given up on my first million (was taking to long) so I have started in my second :p
<inetpro> lol
<nlsthzn> Spoke to another SA guy working at Ferrari World and apparently they have had injuries, people passing out etc. on the fast Roller Coaster... top speed of 240km/h, reaching 100km/h in 2 seconds...
<inetpro> eish
<nlsthzn> inetpro: was bummed when I got there and it was off-line :(
<inetpro> that's sad
<nlsthzn> it was... and with the prices inside I won't be going there again for a long long time
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-07
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> goeie môre Suid-Afrika
 * nuvolari sing...
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> g'morning
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<corrie206> morning all
<nlsthzn> Alo :)
<nlsthzn> Favour to ask of the more persistant lurkers... started a channel #emirates-loco for some of the guys in the UAE... would love some more people lurking just as a bit of a welcoming party if someone decides to pop in and I am off (which happens a lot)... if some of you don't mind spreading the Ubuntu(ness)
<Vhata> why "#emirates-loco" ?
<confluency> #ubuntu-uae?
<Vhata> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Team%20Naming%20Standards
<Vhata> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamRegions
<drubin> nlsthzn: ^ Vhata is right :)
<drubin> also join #ubuntu-locoteams  and speak to them they will have more advice then many of us :)
<nlsthzn> Vhata: This is a temp name as they are not sure they want to go "official" right now...
<nlsthzn> I am slowly convincing them though ;)
<Vhata> there is no such thing as a temporary name
<confluency> Hey, there's a Free State channel.
<confluency> In theory.
<nlsthzn> Vhata: Hmmm
<Vhata> nlsthzn: whatever you name it now will be the name that sticks, no matter how good your intentions to rename in the future are
<drubin> nlsthzn: It is true names often don't change.
<Vhata> that's why there are a whole bunch of projects called myproj-new-old-ng-2
<drubin> nlsthzn: You can have the name with out being "official" just yet
<nlsthzn> Vhata, drubin: k, I understand...
<Vhata> and, yes, you don't need to be "official" (which also doesn't really mean anything) in order to be #ubuntu-uae
<drubin> Vhata: Technically you need to be ##ubuntu-uae IF you aren't official according to freenode channel naming conventions but I don't think this is an issue if you intent going for official thing later on,
<drubin> nlsthzn: Thanks again for taking on. Getting the ball rolling is the hardest part as I am sure Vhata will tell you ;-p
<confluency> Apparently ae is the TLD for UAE.  There seems to be a mailing list, but it's a bit dead: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ae/2007-May/000000.html
<confluency> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ae/
<confluency> You could poke it and see if anyone is still listening.
<nlsthzn> confluency: thanks for the heads up :)
<confluency> It's run by this dude: http://www.lambaweb.com
<nlsthzn> Made on a Mac (ewww) ;)
<Vhata> $ uname -a
<Vhata> Darwin nitesca.local 10.5.0 Darwin Kernel Version 10.5.0: Fri Nov  5 23:20:39 PDT 2010; root:xnu-1504.9.17~1/RELEASE_I386 i386
<nlsthzn> Linux linux-o6sm 2.6.34.7-0.5-desktop #1 SMP PREEMPT 2010-10-25 08:40:12 +0200 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nlsthzn> :p
<confluency> I think he moved from UAE to India.
<nlsthzn> Vhata: You running a Mac?
<nlsthzn> confluency: Sent a mail to the list... will see who responds :)
<Vhata> nlsthzn: yup
<nlsthzn> Vhata: How you rate it compared to Windows and Linux?
<Vhata> I like it
<drubin> hehe
<drubin> if he didn't like it he would not be running it.
<nlsthzn> Vhata: Tried it once hackentosh, but with limited hardware support and no additional software I couldn't really decide anything about it
<nlsthzn> drubin: I hear you (then again many people use Windows and not because they want too) :p
<Vhata> nlsthzn: so you used linux on unsupported hardware.  that doesn't sound like fun.
<nlsthzn> Vhata: I wouldn't call Mac Linux ;)
<Vhata> isn't hackintosh linux-on-mac?
<Vhata> "mac" is hardware.  "linux" is software.
<confluency> No, hackintosh is mac-on-generic-hardware.
<Vhata> you mean OS X
<confluency> Yes.
<Vhata> so nlsthzn used OS X on unsupported hardware, which sounds like even less fun
<confluency> Hackintoshes are my Dad's hobby.  He enjoys sticking it to The Man. ;)
<nlsthzn> Vhata: Wasn't to bad truth be told, once I disabled my second core I could get it installed and everything worked except wireless... 
<Vhata> my macbook is beautiful hardware, running software which Just Works for everything.  I doubt I would run OS X on other hardware
<nlsthzn> part of the beauty of OSX, software and hardware matched perfectly
 * superfly used OS X on a Mac for a year and didn't gel with it, so he's back on Kubuntu - the beauty of choice
 * nlsthzn thinks superfly has a good point
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<Kilos> hope you had a good day
<corrie206> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi corrie206 
<nlsthzn> Hello oom Kilos, hey corrie206
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: You still mastering Blender?
<Kilos> audacity as well. blender resting for a bit
<nlsthzn> multi-talented audio and video :)
<Kilos> yeah but made for young geeks
<nlsthzn> Kilos: sounds ok to me... you know of Girl Talk?
<Kilos> no
<nlsthzn> Ah crap... forgot your band width restricted... 
<Kilos> actually i been married twice so know a bit about girl talk
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> you still need to send me a list of stuff you want me to download ;)
<nlsthzn> my daughter is going back to SA end of Dec
<nlsthzn> nothing illegal obviously :D
<Kilos> will see ty nlsthzn  but i have all i need i think but if you can work out how to get the first updates for maverick that would be cool
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Going to leave that to you, figure it out, let me know and I am on it!
<Kilos> ty will ask the pros for advice
<corrie206> Kilos: I have the repos here at work, we can maybe organize something, almost 70G, you'll have your "first" updates there, and you can install new programs from there.
<Kilos> oh corrie206 are you sure about that?
<corrie206> Kilos: yes
<corrie206> Kilos: or how do you define "first updates" ?
<Kilos> wow so you dont first install and then update and then get stuff from the repos
<Kilos> i mean the updates after installing
<corrie206> Kilos: its a mirror of the updates on mirror.ac.za , yes
<Kilos> wow corrie206 that sounds great
<Kilos> corrie206, are you still with the same company
<nuvolari> pfft :/ got the "anti-social" email again today
<nuvolari> well, everybody :P
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> don't think I spend a lot of time socialising in work time at all
<nuvolari> you peeps should know :P
<Kilos> what antisocial email
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Hiya, did facebook spam you? :D
<nuvolari> Kilos: at work. we're not allowed to facebrick, tweeter, skaaip etc. during working hours
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: hmm, not sure, why?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: anti-social e-mail and all... 
<nuvolari> oh no, I only got 1  facebrick email today :?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Was an attempt at humour (I fail) sorry
<Kilos> eish i havent been there for months 
<nlsthzn> facebook = anti-social
<nuvolari> and oh my! a normal gmail account allow you to around 7 Gb email space, we got an enterprise account at work... I thought there was something in my eye when it said there's 25600Mb available
<nuvolari> that's per user :O
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> sheese, I have never gotten more than 50mb on a works mail account :)
<nuvolari> my word! a rubiks cube is expensive!
<nuvolari> R100
<superfly> nuvolari: R100 is not expensive
<nuvolari> superfly: maybe not, but I didn't think it's that much :P
 * nuvimob munch dried prunes
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-08
<superfly> morning everyone
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari corrie206 inetpro 
<Kilos> have a good day guys
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning maiatoday hows you
<superfly> morning Kilos
<maiatoday> lekke thanks hi everybody pre-holiday post-exam chill or are peopled xmas-stressed?
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Uncle Kilo's, what's up?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the sun
<drubin> how many people in here are writing exams?
<drubin> wb maiatoday long time no see
<maiatoday> hi drubin
<maiatoday> I was here yesterday
<maiatoday> not on the weekend though
<nlsthzn> no exams for me anymore (which sucks, it means no growth too)
<Cantide> '<
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos, maiatoday, superfly, nlsthzn, drubin, Cantide
<Cantide> hello
<Cantide> hi Kilos '<
<superfly> afternoon nuvolari
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<nlsthzn> alo
<Cantide> anyone have advice for playing DVDs in Ubuntu?
<Cantide> can't get mine to work -.-
<superfly> Cantide: go to medibuntu.org and add the repository
<superfly> install libdvdcss2
<superfly> and vlc
<superfly> and you're good to go
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> i got vlc a few minutes ago
<Cantide> heard about medibuntu, but had trouble adding it through the terminal
<Cantide> lemme try the website '<
<superfly> cool, now you just need libdvdcss2
<Cantide> thanks, i thought i had it when i used the terminal
<superfly> Cantide: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Cantide> but i must have misunderstood what i was doing there lol
<Cantide> superfly, still 9.04 T_T
<Cantide> until i get a newer version i'm kinda stuck
<superfly> that's karmic, hey?
<superfly> http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/libdvdcss2.html
<Cantide> Jaunty
<Cantide> one before Karmic
<superfly> ah
<superfly> Cantide: why can't you upgrade?
<nlsthzn> first thing I do after I install Ubuntu "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrricted-extras" then everything just works :D
<Cantide> superfly, lack of new version :p
<confluency> Only one r.
<Cantide> superfly, no bandwidth, and no disks == fail :D
<superfly> Cantide: so where do you live?
<Cantide> but my friend is downloading a newer ver for me
<Cantide> superfly, the horrible area of Queensburgh
<confluency> Surely Medibuntu still has Jaunty packages?
<nlsthzn> confluency: sorry, thanks
<superfly> Cantide: outside durban?
<Cantide> superfly, western suburbs
<Cantide> confluency, i replaced 'karmic' with 'jaunty' in that URL and i seem to have found it
<Cantide> although i was given the option to 'reinstall'
<Cantide> so that means i did already have it
<Cantide> grrr
<Cantide> maybe it's just this dvd... lemme try another '<
<Cantide> brb
<confluency> Cantide: I don't know what instructions you were following, but you should use these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Cantide> thanks, i'll have a look
<confluency> Are you sure you have it?  Did you check?
<confluency> And what is the problem withthe DVD?
<Cantide> i also thought that maybe i need to use chmod to gain access to the drive... but i don't think so
<confluency> No.  You don't. o_O
<Cantide> >_>
<Cantide> okay then... i hope i didn't mess anything up
<Cantide> well, when i try to play it, a video window just opens and closes in a split second... nothing else happens
<confluency> Do you have libdvdcss?
<superfly> Cantide: nuvolari here lives in Ballito, and there are some other folks on the mailing list in Durban, so you should be able to hook up with someone and get a CD pretty easily
<confluency> Cantide: dpkg -l | grep libdvdcss
<Cantide> ii  libdvdcss2                                 1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1                      Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime
<Cantide> seems i have it
<Cantide> wait, i'll get another dvd, brb
<Cantide> what if it's a region problem? how would i know?
<confluency> OK.  Do you have lsdvd?
<confluency> It's not a region problem.
<confluency> Linux players tell DVDs where they can stick their regions.
<Cantide> lol
<confluency> If you don't have lsdvd, install it.
<confluency> Then try: lsdvd
<confluency> and see if you can read the DVD and what it says.
<Cantide> installed it..
<Cantide> how do i use it?
<confluency> just lsdvd
<Cantide> ok
<confluency> If it works, you should see a list of chapters (or whatever they're called) and their sizes.
<confluency> Do you have mplayer?
<Cantide> Can't find device /dev/dvd
<Cantide> weird, this DVD plays fine O_O
<Cantide> let me try the other one again...
<confluency> Is your dvd called something funny?
<confluency> I mean dvd drive.
<Cantide> aha!
<Cantide> it works now :D
<Cantide> sweet :D
<Cantide> thanks everyone '<
<afrodeity> any word about the DDOS attacks?
<Kilos> hi afrodeity go ask on #freenode
<Kilos> they right there
<afrodeity> just wondering if anyone affected this side
<Kilos> just lotsa peeps on and off i see
<Kilos> afrodeity, have you got your bot working yet/
<Kilos> ?
<afrodeity> botnet
<nlsthzn> ? something wrong on the interwebs?
<nlsthzn> http://dot.kde.org/2010/12/08/canonical-donates-server-kde
<afrodeity> just a distributed denial of service against mastercard in response to its DDOS against Wikileaks
<nlsthzn> wow, when will people learn that you don't use the interwebs weapons against it and survive
<nlsthzn> oh, mastercard didn't ddos wikileaks lol, I miss understood, now anon is at it again
<nlsthzn> http://www.voanews.com/english/news/Hackers-Avenge-WikiLeaks-Leader-with-Operation-Payback-111520314.html
<|3o|3> looks like fun, what are the laws with regard to ddos in ZA?
<nlsthzn> The beauty of a DDOS is you can claim you didn't know you where part of it (botnet infection etc.)
<|3o|3> true dat
<|3o|3> also
<|3o|3> you're just dossing
<|3o|3> its the OTHER people that are ddossing:P
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> you're just visiting a website
<Kerbero> no dossing
<Kerbero> but mark my words:
<Kerbero> hier kom moeilikheid met hierdie hele wikileaks besigheid
<nlsthzn> Kerbero: True that
<nlsthzn> |3o|3: semantics
<nlsthzn> Sometimes what people want isn't the best for them... freedom of speech, freedom of information...
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<nlsthzn> wow, Kilo's crashing early tonight
<superfly> he's usually up till much later
<nlsthzn> jono casting again, showing folks how to make a live usb :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell Cantide You can join us this coming Sunday (12th) ref. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2010-December/006990.html
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell Cantide on freenode
<nuvolari> we'll be at the Musgrave spur (Mustang Spur)
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell Cantide We'll be at the Mustang Spur in the Musgrave centre
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto, I'll tell Cantide on freenode
<kodez> how do i configure apt-get to look at a folder in my pc for packages that i had downloaded?
<Kerbero> i think you must dump the packages somewhere in /var/apt/cache
<Kerbero> but why don't you just install them directly
<drubin> or you can use the synax in sources.list and use the file:// prefix
<inetpro> or you can use aptoncd to transfer easily from system to system
<Kerbero> E: Failed to fetch ftp://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wireshark/wireshark_1.2.11-4build0.10.10.1_i386.deb: Unable to fetch file, server said 'Can't open /ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wireshark/wireshark_1.2.11-4build0.10.10.1_i386.deb: No such file or directory  '
<Kerbero> why are all the south african ubuntu mirrors doing this
<Kerbero> different packages at different times
<Kerbero> but both ftp.sun and za.mirror give this error sometimes
<tumbleweed> Kerbero: some mirrors don't follow the correct two-stage sync process (and even that leaves some inconsistancies for a short while)
<Kerbero> define "short"
<tumbleweed> there isn't an absolute time
<tumbleweed> the two stage sync does debs first, then everything. If a bunch more debs have appeared between starting stage 1 and starting stage 2, stage 2 will take a while
<tumbleweed> the longer stage 2 takes, the bigger the chance that the lists will be out of sync with the debs
<tumbleweed> if that happens, it'll stay that way until the next sync (probably 6 hours)
<tumbleweed> we do a 3-stage sync on ftp.leg, because we aren't guaranteed enough bandwidth for fast syncing
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> complicated
<Kerbero> but i would have thought that a main miroor like za.mirror should be on fast enough internet for something like that not to happen very easily
<tumbleweed> races happen, no matter how fast :)
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> true
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-09
<nuvolari> mornings everyone
<nlsthzn> Morning
<superfly> morning all
<nlsthzn> superfly: sup?
<marcog> yay, living people!
<marcog> so weird being 10 hours behind...
<nlsthzn> marcog: u live or visiting in US?
 * marcog in california
<marcog> just visiting
<nlsthzn> marcog: nice, hope u enjoy your visit (bit cold in the US now I think)
<marcog> california's not too cold (about 15)
<marcog> but where i'm going next will be freezing
<marcog> vail, colorado
 * marcog hates recruitement agencies
<marcog> just had another one contact me this week
<marcog> them: i'm recruiting for amazon and nimbula. let me know if you're interested blah blah
<superfly> heh
<marcog> me: sorry, already in direct contact with them
<superfly> haha
<marcog> them: i have another great company. let me know if you're interested
<marcog> me: i'm interviewing at facebook and google (in the middle of replying to his other questions)
<marcog> them: good luck, bye
<superfly> heh
<marcog> but seriously, they've only ever provided hype and no results from my experienced dealing with 4 in the past year
<nlsthzn> marcog: nice when they contact you (means you got da skillz)... in my case I contact them, and they just ignore me
<marcog> nlsthzn: it's a combination of skills and online presence
 * nlsthzn decides that marcog is the man.
<marcog> lol
<confluency> Having a CV online is like pheromones for recruiters.
<confluency> Doesn't guarantee that they will actually read it properly. :P
<marcog> confluency: or that they can understand it
<confluency> I love it when I tell them I'm not interested and they ask me to give them my friends' email addresses.  Yeeeeeah, I'm going to do your job for you for free *and* help you spam my friends.
<marcog> i've started getting enough recruiters contact me via linkedin about random crap i default ignore them all
<marcog> i responded to the 1st and only 1
<confluency> Recruiters are useful when you're looking for your first job, because even a stopped clock tells the right time twice a day. ;)
<marcog> response was they were looking for some marketing person
<marcog> wtf?
<confluency> Yeah, I kept getting these bizarre offers for a tech support position from one agent.  That agent is now in my killfile.
<nlsthzn> I have my CV on a few sites... still, they ignore it :D
<marcog> someone needs to create a recruitment agency review site
<nlsthzn> I guess this is more of an IT problem
<marcog> where you can go look them up and say "oh they fail, ignore"
<superfly> hehe
<superfly> marcog: that would be all of them :-P
<marcog> cause i can't believe they're all terrible
<superfly> at least all the ones I've dealt with
<marcog> same here
<confluency> The problem is that IT recruitment is mostly done by people with no understanding of the field.  This works about as well as you would expect.
<superfly> confluency: yeah, precisely
<marcog> confluency: indeed
<superfly> buzzword bingo
<marcog> i spoke to a german recruiter when i interned at google
<superfly> I saw one of those buzzword bingo sheets they use, it had "Windows Explorer" on there as a skill *facepalm*
<marcog> he came from one of the top recruitment agencies in switzerland
<marcog> he couldn't believe the experiences i had
<marcog> apparently they are awesome up there
<marcog> superfly: wat? you kidding right?
<superfly> marcog: I wish I was
<confluency> I was once contacted by a really fantastic agent.  I went to a face-to-face interview with her because I was so impressed.  The next time I need a job I'll look her up -- if I can find her in my gmail archive. :/
<oomkoos> morning people
<nlsthzn> hi oomkoos,
<superfly> hi oomkoos
<confluency> xpert.co.za !
<nlsthzn> confluency: that didn't work
<superfly> confluency: you mean, www.xpert.co.za
<nlsthzn> that worked
<confluency> Whatevar. :D
<confluency> Unfortunately the awesome agent is now apparently a sales executive for Auto Atlantic, and for all I know everyone else there sucks.
<nlsthzn> it happens... then again, I thought the agent that got me this job in UAE was awesome... only to get here and realize how much was total crap and lies just to get you to leave your job and re-allocate half way accross the world :/
<oomkoos> anyone got some advice for installing an onboard network card in clearOS 5.2? The nic is an Atheros AR8132. After searching forums for hours I managed to get it to pick up as __temp251#### etc (after installing an al1c atheros driver) if i do ifconfig -a but it still doesnt work. 
<superfly> oomkoos: clearOS ?
<confluency> oomkoos: try madwifi?
<oomkoos> its firewall software formerly known as clarkconnect
<oomkoos> normally i dont have any issues with it but the new mobo's we bought have only 1 pci slot (lame...) and i need 2 nic's not get it working
<confluency> oomkoos: http://madwifi-project.org/ -- I think they have the best support for Atheros cards.  I've found references to people installing madwifi drivers on ClearOS; apparently you need to do some manual configuration.  You probably know a lot more about that part than I do. ;)
<oomkoos> thanx confluency i'll check it out
<afrodeity> FREE ASSANGE
<afrodeity> y
<drubin> What?
<Queery> also confused
<Kilos> afternoon superfly nuvolari and all you other fellas
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> i'm not avoiding anyone just need to stretch data and freenode refreshes here every 14 secs
<Kilos> but i will pop in every now and again
<Kilos> have a good afternoon all of you
<nuvimob> lo everyone
<nlsthzn> hi ^_^
<Kerbero> i still have that same issue with the wireshark deb on za.mirror as i had yesterday
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-10
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> mornings
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<nlsthzn> morning nuvolari, superfly, all
<nuvolari> morings nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> It's the week-end BABY!
<nlsthzn> miss 5 FM when it didn't suck
<superfly> not quite yet :-P
<superfly> there was a time when 5fm didn't suck?
<nlsthzn> sure.. a few years ago... mark pilgrim on saturdays etc... Barney Simon at night...
<oomkoos> morning all
<nlsthzn> hi oomkoos,
<superfly> so more stuff blowing up around oracle, I see
<superfly> nuvolari: your job is in jeopardy :-P
<nlsthzn> what oracle killing off today?
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/12/apache-resigns-from-jcp-in-protest-of-oracle-governance-failures.ars
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari inetpro and all others
<oomkoos> morning kilos
<Kilos> hi oomkoos 
<nuvolari> superfly: not funny >:( I hate oracle
<nuvolari> :P
<nlsthzn> superfly: nuvolari, oh wow... that sucks... 
<nuvolari> end of the story: all java devs switch over to scala, and oracle sits with its finger in its ear
<nuvolari> just need a new "JVM" that's not controlled by oracle
<nuvolari> SVM maybe? :P
<superfly> nuvolari: maybe you should start brushing up your python skills?
<superfly> :-P
<cocooncrash> Symmetria: Your fedora mirror script is also broken.
<nuvolari> superfly: as long as I can code using IntelliJ :P
<nuvolari> I don't think I'll ever use anything else
<superfly> nuvolari: that's because you've only ever used Eclipse. Enough said. :-P
<nuvolari> not true, I did try out netbeans too
<superfly> heh
<rossouwap> hey guys - anybody ever used zimbra and fetchmail together? or just fetchmail and another multi-user messaging system?
<superfly> rossouwap: from what I've heard, it's generally not a good idea to use fetchmail... I think there's a newer alternative called "getmail"
<rossouwap> superfly:shot for the info - I'll investigate. Everything I've seen so far has been fetchmail. thanks
<nuvolari> yo guiz, what's the #FF tag on twitter for?
<nuvolari> i'm kinda lost :P
<nuvolari> :O skynet is bashing vodacom
<nuvolari> crappy speeds tonight :(
<superfly> nuvolari: follow friday
<nuvolari> superfly: ah thanks!
<nuvolari> what's the purpose? :P
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-11
<nuvolari> whoop! got myself a RC heli :D
<nuvolari> (starter)
<froztbyte> \o/
<froztbyte> don't crash it until you know where to find spares
<nuvolari> froztbyte: heh, ya, I made sure it's not a piece-of-mud heli
<nuvolari> http://nineeagle.com/
<nuvolari> I have http://nineeagle.com/product_view.asp?pid=35
<froztbyte> I bumped into http://www.cobratoys.com/Mini_RC_Helicopters_s/3.htm the other day
<froztbyte> looks fairly similar
<froztbyte> does yours have only short blade extension mountings, with the blades then mounted there on a circular mounting that allows them to turn outwards from the mounting?
<nuvolari> froztbyte: nope
<froztbyte> I quite like the design
<nuvolari> this is really just an into heli :P nothing fancy
<froztbyte> means you don't have nearly as high a chance of screwing up your blades
<froztbyte> I have one of http://www.silverlit-flyingclub.com/xufo.htm
<nuvolari> blank page?
<nuvolari> content is blank
<froztbyte> ja, looks like a dead plugin
<froztbyte> click on Body Design
<nuvolari> :D wow! that looks cool
<froztbyte> pain in the frikken arse to learn to fly when I first got it
<froztbyte> flying it outside is ... entertaining
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> I can imagine
<froztbyte> it's extremely susceptible to changing wind, so it took me quite some time to learn how to handle currents like that
<froztbyte> but yeah, flying stuff ftw :D
<nuvolari> froztbyte: how much did it cost?
<froztbyte> there's also the Parrot drone
<froztbyte> nuvolari: back when I bought it, about R1.3k, I think
<nuvolari> not bad
<nuvolari> oh oh! I need to find this link
<nuvolari> hang on
<nuvolari> froztbyte: http://dvice.com/archives/2010/12/kinect-powered.php
<froztbyte> yar, I saw mention of that somewhere
<froztbyte> maybe from hackaday linkage
<nuvolari> Maaz: convert 800ZAR to USD
<Maaz> nuvolari: 800 ZAR = 115.2 USD
<nuvolari> whoop!
<nuvolari> my skills are still to be improved
<nuvolari> but it's going OK
<nuvolari> :/ now the long wait... for the batteries to recharge :P
<nuvolari> :> think it's the best present I have ever bought for myself!
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos! :>
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed met oom?
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  gaan dit goed
<Kilos> goed hier dankie
<Kilos> net dom weer
<nuvolari> goed hier ook dankie oom
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> ja dis warm hier
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> verskriklik
<Kilos> ek wil maverick kopie op n ander cd en weet niw hoe nie
<drubin> nuvolari: /me is jelly
<Kilos> warm hier ook vandag
<Kilos> hi drubin 
 * Kilos likes jelly
<drubin> and windy!
<nuvolari> maybe I should go sit outside
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> drubin: lol why would you be jelly? melting?
<nuvolari> holy bleep!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4e8zjS_mnk
<nuvolari> this is awesome :D
<nuvolari> trompoppies se moses, they do it with their fingers
<nuvolari> wonder if it's edited video or the real thing
<drubin> nuvolari: Jealous.
<nuvolari> drubin: oh lol
<nuvolari> if you weren't that far I'd buy you one :P
<drubin> ;)
<nuvolari> froztbyte: http://h1072147.hobbyshopnow.com/ProdInfo/Files/EFLH1400-HI.wmv :O this is serious chopping! I'll be there in like... infinity-1
<nuvolari> (8Mb video)
<nlsthzn> hi all
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Hi again :D
<nuvolari> greaaaat. :( think this means new batteries
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: wireless mouse dying?
<nlsthzn> was really... early day tomorrow... laterz
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-12
<Kilos> morning every body
<nuvimob> er a bit lost
<nuvimob> anyone from ubuntu hour here?
<nuvolari> live from Durban Ubuntu Hour
<nuvolari> ye :> I found it
<drubin> nuvolari: welcome
<nuvolari> thank you :>
<nuvolari> need to get the other people on here
<nuvolari> seems they are afraid of IRC
<nuvolari> oi, can I create a page for Durban Ubuntu Hour
<drubin> nuvolari: You can create a report/news item
<drubin> and please do!
<drubin> nuvolari: Did the other guys come?
<nuvolari> we're about 7 people attending
<nuvolari> drubin: ^^
<drubin> but are they there yet?
<nuvolari> drubin: attending, not said they'd come :p
<drubin> nuvolari: Let me know when you have an account (and the username and I will give you permision to edit stuffs)
<nuvolari> I already have an account (johanmynhardt)
<nuvolari> just signed in
<drubin> ah thought you would be nuvolari
<drubin> you might need to logout and in again not sure how permisions in drupal work
<drubin> any how I am off to have a nap been up since 5:00am
<nuvolari> cool, enjoy
<boegoe> /?
<drubin> hey dries, nlsthzn 
<dries> hi drubin
<nlsthzn> hey dries, drubin and all
<drubin> dries: are you the maia dries?
<dries> that's the one!
<drubin> that is horrid English.
<drubin> welcome. ;-p
<dries> thanks, i am just fooling around with irc...
<nlsthzn> I have seen maia pop up a few times, what is it?
<dries> its who not what
<drubin> in emacs?
<dries> yes, that's why I battle...
<dries> ERC, one of emac's irc's
<nlsthzn> oh ok...
<drubin> hehe
<drubin> dries: give weechat/irssi a go if you want commandline clients 
<dries> I have weechat, but I'll wait till you can show me the magic
<drubin> dries: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<dries> thanks - trying to get me off the church of emacs :)
<dries> drubin: I'll give it a try
<drubin> dries: only suggesting it because you said "that is why i battle" ;-p 
<dries> sure, I apprec it
<dries> msg drubin am I talking to you alone now?
<nlsthzn> dries: yes ( I mean no)
<dries> nlsthzn: thanks...typo
<nuvolari> bwhaaahahahha :'(
<nuvolari> I hate website sessions
<nuvolari> take your time writing an article... preview *click* blank. back, *click* blank
<nlsthzn> eh?
<nuvolari> meh :/ I'm not in reporter-mode, but here's feedback anyway http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2010/12/12/durban-ubuntu-hour-12-12-2010-our-first
<nuvolari> argh!
<nuvolari> what's up with drupal?
<nuvolari> nothing. sorry. I'll blame my headache
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: doesn't look bad... doesn't say to much but I guess we get the over-all idea :)
<nuvolari> I'll add detail a bit later, my head is popping :'(
<drubin>    nuvolari Nice
<confluency> nuvolari: It's All Text / Lazarus. ;)
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-05
<nuvolari> cd /25
<nuvolari> IRC != bash
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> môre inetpro het jy die voda "reminder" gekry
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari als goed daar?
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> Hi Ki<tab>!
<zeref> meh
<zeref> http://pastebin.com/6Sf3nv4F
<zeref> i dont even have an ABSA account, fail phishing attempt
<superfly> zeref: I get those all the time, and Nedbank
<zeref> tumbleweed: 
<tumbleweed> hi?
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, I think I have a bit of bandwidth for that package...
<tumbleweed> aha
<zeref> hey tumbleweed: do you knwo why the option to change the gdm theme was removed?
<tumbleweed> zeref: we don't use gdm any more. We use lightdm
<superfly> tumbleweed: you said my PPA package is the "old layout" - can you point me to an example of a new layout?
<zeref> i mean for 10.04
<tumbleweed> zeref: 10.04 uses gdm3. The tools for changing themes might not have supported gdm3 yet. I remember having to work out how to re-theme it
<tumbleweed> superfly: here's a nice simple package: http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/beets.html
<superfly> tumbleweed: ta
<tumbleweed> I also did it recently, so it's in my head
<zeref> hmmmm
<tumbleweed> zeref: but I'm totally guessing there
<tumbleweed> zeref: debian only got gdm3 in the last month or so
<zeref> yeah true
<zeref> hmmmm I'm still on gdm 2.30
<tumbleweed> hrm, you're right
<tumbleweed> why did I think it was gdm3?
<tumbleweed> ok, I should stop guessing, and look things up :P
<tumbleweed> zeref: which tool are you talking about?
<zeref> tool?
<zeref> i remember for 9.04, you could completly change the login theme, but now you can only chnage the background
<tumbleweed> there presumably aren't any other themes
<Owkkuri> superfly, your avatar, upside down in a washing machine. The story, I needs it.
<superfly> Owkkuri: there isn't much story I'm afraid...
<superfly> I got dumped in the washing machine ;-)
<zeref> tumbleweed: nope
 * superfly is reading up on Debian packaging policies
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<superfly> naandsê oom Kilos
<Kilos> haha wats nuus my vriend
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<superfly> Kilos: wel, ek het 'n tweede interview op woensdag
<superfly> not much else to say, really
<Kilos> o woensdag 
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> whats meant to be will be
<Kilos> all in the big mans hands
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> yo boetie het jy onthou
<inetpro> eish Kilos
<inetpro> te veel ander dinge om aan Voda te dink
<Kilos> wil jy my epos adres hê
<inetpro> sal nou gesels?
<Kilos> hulle het my gebel vandag van die ceo se kantoor
<Kilos> om op te check of hulle mense hier was en of ek gelukkig is met die diens
<Kilos> 0822751 was brian in sy kantoor
<inetpro> Kilos: iemand het vandag my kar probeer streamline
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> met n teksie
<Kilos> taxi
<Kilos> daai ding
<inetpro> Kilos: eish nee
<inetpro> met 'n groot trok nogal
<Kilos> eina is jy ok
<Kilos> net die kar seer gekry
<inetpro> moet sê, ek kan baie gelukkig wees om nog hier te wees
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> sjoe
 * inetpro wbb
 * inetpro enjoying a game of UNO with the kids
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ek moet hard konsentreer :-)
<Kilos> haha ja kinders is wakker
<inetpro> hulle begin my ore aansit
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ok, nou's ek terug
<inetpro> kiddies moet gaan slaap
<Kilos> het jy verloor
<inetpro> hmm... darem nie helemal nie
<inetpro> maar nie gewen nie :-(
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> jy word oud
<inetpro> duidelik
<Kilos> gelukkig was jy nie op die fiets vandag nie
<inetpro> Kilos: wel, dan het dinge dalk beter gegaan
<inetpro> juis dat ek in die kar was dat ek geen spasie oorgehad het om te beweeg nie
<Kilos> jy meen al jou probleme iets van die verlede
<inetpro> almal is te haastig om by die werk te kom
<Kilos> ja n fiets het voordele maar kan ook baie gevaarlik wees want die meeste mense sien jou nie eers nie
<Kilos> is jou kar scrap nou of net seer gekry
<Kilos> skroot
<inetpro> Kilos: net seergekry
<inetpro> net bodywerk
<Kilos> sjoe en dit kos kwaai vandag om te laat regmaak
<inetpro> en die spieeltjie aan die bestuurder kant
<inetpro> gelukkig is daar nog versekering
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> spieeltjie het eerste gevlieg
<inetpro> en toe skuur die groot trok se wiele aan teen die body langs die enjin
<Kilos> het jy vinnig n passasier geword
<inetpro> die ou wou oorgaan na die vinnige baan en ek vat toe sy gaping wat hy oopmaak en toe besluit hy om weer terug te kom terwyl 'n bus reeds die gaping toegemaak het wat ek geskep het
<Kilos> jyt jou seker lam geskrik
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: wel ek sal twee keer dink voor ek weer 'n gaping langs 'n trok toestop
<Kilos> ha ha
<inetpro> kon baie vinnig anders gewees het
<inetpro> dan was ek pannekoek
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> en sonder kaneel suiker ook
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> ek se nag nou
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all the lurkers
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-06
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kbmonkey enjoy: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2011/12/8-text-based-applications-in-linux.html
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<inetpro> nuvolari: nice list
<octoquad> hi all!
<Kilos> hiya superfly octoquad and others
<superfly> hi Kilos, octoquad
<Kilos> looks like neil either forgot his lappy in ahab land or is taking a break from pc's
<Kilos> nuvolari, is als ok daar seun
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<zeref> YaawwN
<zeref> heh, cant use compiz with gnome3
<zeref> these "absa" notifications are starting to get annoying
<superfly> zeref: Gnome3 or Gnome Shell?
<zeref> oops
<zeref> the shell
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> good luck tomorrow superfly 
<Kilos> be thinking of you
<superfly> thanks Kilos
<superfly> zeref: Gnome Shell doesn't use compiz, it uses clutter
<tumbleweed> superfly: any progress with your packgae?
<superfly> tumbleweed: nope, just been reading documentation and stuff
<superfly> But I think I do see the differences in the packages - well, at least in the rules files
<superfly> tumbleweed: in your opinion, should I upgrade the package format, or rather just fix up the existing package? or are they one and the same thing? ;-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: IIRC your package was pretty straight-forward, so not that much work, either way
<superfly> Maybe for now fix it up, and then look at upgrading it later?
<tumbleweed> personally I'm not a CDBS fan, and prefer not to bring new packages into the archive, using it
<tumbleweed> but that's not rejection material
<superfly> tumbleweed: is there a way we can do what we do in the Makefile without CDBS?
 * tumbleweed tries to find suprefly's code again
<tumbleweed> found it
 * superfly goes back to see the beets package
<superfly> s/see/look at/
 * tumbleweed has a quick go at reworking it in debhelper
<superfly> tumbleweed: can you pastebin me what you're doing please? so that I have a better understanding of what is going on
<tumbleweed> superfly: why are you installing the python bits in a different way to everything else?
<superfly> tumbleweed: not too sure... I just followed cocooncrash's lead :-)
<tumbleweed> normally one uses a Makfile for everything or setup.py for everything
<tumbleweed> (the makefile is allow to call setup.py)
<superfly> well, because this is a PyQt4 application, it needs to do a few things that Qt4 apps do, but it also needs to be installed like a Python app
<tumbleweed> ok, but you can make your setup.py do whatever you want, it could handle the qt translation stuff
<superfly> I looked at the "eric" package (the PyQt4 IDE) and it was extra complicated
<tumbleweed> right now to install it, you have to run both setup.py install and make install
<superfly> yeah, I figured as much
<tumbleweed> usually in that situation, one makes the makefile call setup.py for you
<superfly> yeah, I was thinking that would be the way to do it
<tumbleweed> general tip: whenever you are writing a series of ;-separated commands (such as a loop) in a makefile, put a set -e; in front of it
<tumbleweed> otherwise you'll miss failures
<superfly> yeah, I read that in the documentation, but thanks for reminding me 
<tumbleweed> you don't need pyversions an dpycompat
<tumbleweed> superfly: here's a really quick pass http://paste.debian.net/148367/
<tumbleweed> that's dh instead of CDBS, and dh_python2 instead of pysupport
<tumbleweed> next, I'll try and move it out of the sysetm python-path, it doesn't need to be importable for everyone
<tumbleweed> oh, you need to include the licence statement (not the complete licence, that can be referred to in /usr/share/common-licences) in debian/copyright
<superfly> right. that's easy enough to do
<tumbleweed> and the format of that file has changed a little since you last use dit
<tumbleweed> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<tumbleweed> btw, dh_python2 can generate the dependencies from requires in the setup.py, if you want
<superfly> tumbleweed: it's cool, at this stage we know the dependencies, and they vary slightly from distro to distro, so I think making them manual might be less hassle in the long run
<tumbleweed> yeah, same with ibid
<tumbleweed> it makes more sense to go the requires route if you are dealing with python people rather than distro people
<tumbleweed> python-sqlite... you know python contains sqlite these days, right?
<superfly> tumbleweed: yes, but the python-sqlite package is for SQLite 2.8, which the old Windows version of OpenLP uses, so it's there so that people can import from it
<superfly> the new version (i.e. this version we're packaging) uses SQLite 3, which is part of Python :-)
<tumbleweed> right, you probably only need to Recommend or Suggest it then
<tumbleweed> (recommends are installed by default, for almost everyone)
<superfly> OK
<superfly> yeah, it's only used in 2 or 3 places in the code, and even there it's a conditional import, as it were
<superfly> if it's not there, the code doesn't fall over
<tumbleweed> ah, right, yes, it shouldn't crash without it
<tumbleweed> bonus points if it says "you need ... for this to work"
<tumbleweed> oh, the debian packaging includes the makefil
 * tumbleweed simplifies further
<tumbleweed> http://paste.debian.net/148368/ <- install to a private location
<superfly> tumbleweed: well, it says something of the sort :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: http://paste.debian.net/148377/
<tumbleweed> got rid of the Makefile, it wasn't doing anything *that* useful, and moved those bits into debian/rules
<tumbleweed> the "using two build systems on after another" thing works great in CDBS, but not so well in dh...
<chigambamukoko> is everyone here based in Sa?
<superfly> mostly
<chigambamukoko> I miss home
<chigambamukoko> I miss the African Mornings
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> yup
<superfly> tumbleweed: how old is debhelper v7 ?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: rmadison debhelper
<Maaz> tumbleweed: *blink*
<tumbleweed> pish
<tumbleweed> it was in lenny, lucid, and hardy-backports
<tumbleweed> OTOH, dh_python2 is pretty new. It's only in squeeze, maverick and later
<tumbleweed> actually, I'm using debhelper 7.0.50 which wasn't in lenny or hardy-backports (but I think I have a local hardy backport of it somewhere)
<tumbleweed> and lenny has a 8.0.0 backport
<superfly> We currently use Launchpad's PPA service to build packages for 10.04, and I'm just wondering if I need to keep our current package for the PPA, and this "new" one for Debian
<tumbleweed> dh_python2 was supposed to be backported to lucid. Just nobody has doen it yet
<tumbleweed> the packages it produces have less moving parts (more reliable), and are faster to install / remove
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, thanks for all of this... I had to do a little manual patching, because one or two small things changed in the package since you last looked at it
<superfly> I think everything is fine
<tumbleweed> superfly: can you post it somewhere and I'll have a look?
<superfly> uh, sure, I'll just commit it and push it up to LP quickly
<superfly> tumbleweed: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/openlp/debian-package/files/head:/resources/debian/debian/
<tumbleweed> superfly: looking...
<tumbleweed> (oh, btw, I did notice a fair number of lintian warnings and errors that should still be dealt with)
 * superfly makes a note of that
 * tumbleweed likes new packages to be lintian-clean
<tumbleweed> then they can stay lintian-clean
<superfly> tumbleweed: how do I build this package on my local machine?
<superfly> Oh, I'm all for lintian-clean :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: so, it's not entirely trivial because of your odd layout
<tumbleweed> normally, it's just "debuild -uc -us" (-uc -us meaning don't both signing)
<tumbleweed> or bzr bd -- -uc -us for a bzr branch
<tumbleweed> easiest option here is: bzr export ../openlp-1.9.7
<tumbleweed> cd ../openlp-1.9.7
<tumbleweed> ln -s resources/debian/debian .
<tumbleweed> debuild -uc -us
<superfly> let me give that a go then
<tumbleweed> err and then that'll break because your package has changed from the .orig.tar.gz
<tumbleweed> so you may want to temporarly change debian/source/format to 3.0 (native)
<superfly> OK
<tumbleweed> (keeping your packaging in your main branch, in an unusual subdir, is something tools are not going to like you for)
<superfly> what should I do instead, keeping in mind that we have build or packaging systems for mulitple platforms
<tumbleweed> don't bother too much about keeping your packaging in the branch up to date
<tumbleweed> rather have something workable there
<tumbleweed> but keep the packaging for the version in the archive separately
<superfly> currently I keep the stuff in bzr up-to-date, and then when an update comes through, I copy it over to a specific location on my VPS, which submits the nightly builds for us
<tumbleweed> you don't use launchpad's built-in daily builds?
<superfly> no, I think we started this before Launchpad started their built-in daily builds
<tumbleweed> also, in practice, daily-build packaging teends to have different needs to in-debian packaging
<superfly> tumbleweed: yep, that's why I decided to rather separate them now
<superfly> I moved that stuff out to another directory
<tumbleweed> superfly: "either version 2 of the licence." ?
<superfly> heh
<superfly> lemme fix that :-)
<tumbleweed> if you meant "or later", change the licence to GPL-2+
<superfly> no, I meant GPL2 only
<superfly> Just trying to double-check the text
<tumbleweed> superfly: lintian says
<tumbleweed> P: openlp source: source-contains-prebuilt-windows-binary resources/windows/psvince.dll
<tumbleweed> P: openlp source: unknown-copyright-format-uri http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<superfly> OK, the first one I know, but the resources directory should not be packaged
<superfly> the second one I'll have to double-check the format
<tumbleweed> superfly: the package just contains everything that's in the .orig.tar.gz (i.e. everything you release as your source tarball)
<tumbleweed> if that's necessary for your windows builds, you may want to find an alternative, or a way to build it (I don't know what it is)
<superfly> right
<superfly> I'll check how the orig.tar.gz is built
<tumbleweed> of course, we can also construct a separate source tarball for Debian (and debian packages often have to do this, to remove nasty stuff), but that's non-ideal
<tumbleweed> *packagers
<superfly> well, that stuff shouldn't be in the nightly builds either, so I should really work on how to eliminate it in any case
<tumbleweed> oh, whoops, those were only the source package lintian warnings. I let you off lightly :)
<superfly> Thanks for all your help tumbleweed. I need to get to bed, a long day ahead of me tomorrow!
<tumbleweed> you'll also hit:
<tumbleweed> P: openlp: no-upstream-changelog
<tumbleweed> W: openlp: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/openlp/openlp/plugins/remotes/html/jquery.js
<tumbleweed> W: openlp: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/openlp
<tumbleweed> (don't woryr about no-upstream-changelog, if you don't have it, you don't have it)
<tumbleweed> np, night.
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-07
<bmg505> good moaning :)
<superfly> morning
<sakhi> morning
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos net bietjie besig oom! Maar dit gaan goed. En oom?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> lo RootChaos_ZA 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<RootChaos_ZA> afternoon Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> see yas tonight
<zeref> hmmmmm
<kbmonkey> thanks for that link nuvolari :)
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> evening all of ya
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-08
<inetpro> good mornings
<Owkkuri> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662023
<Owkkuri> meh :(
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy queery
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> things go well superfly ?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hey queery you still going
<Kilos> long time no see
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! Will have to chat later...
<inetpro> way to busy here
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> that was for queery 
<Kilos> i know you guys busy
<inetpro> ahh
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<queery> sorry
<queery> I have a week break
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> ah
<queery> my T is at my co-supervisor
<queery> so waiting for her to come back to me
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> a week break is better than a week bladder
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> haha
<queery> yea but then it's like 3 days of work and then im on holiday
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> enjoy
<queery> thanx
<superfly> hi Kilos, yes, things went well. I'll find out today if they like me as much as I like them
<Kilos> good, sounds great
 * Kilos hou duim vas
<Kilos> be back tonight
<zeref> seriously, vodacom takea 24 hrs to reply to my email...
<superfly> zeref: yep, and they're not the only ones.
<superfly> zeref: is this about 3G or about your regular cellphone (calls, etc)?
<tumbleweed> 24 hrs to reply to an e-mail? That's a good day for me :P
<zeref> superfly: cellphone
<zeref> and i replied after 1 min they sent it
<zeref> tumbleweed: LOL
<Kilos> naand julle
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy nat gereen?
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<Kilos> night
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> http://imgur.com/gallery/p1VZT
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro misses kubuntu
<inetpro> I must say I'm very impressed with the progress that Ubuntu has made since the last time I tried it
<inetpro> very difficult to adapt to a new style of working
<inetpro> and my biggest gripe is the Ubuntu terminal
<inetpro> Kubuntu's konsole is just so much better
<inetpro> even if it has gone backwards since the KDE 3 days
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-09
<NukeArch> hello
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> morning inetpro
<inetpro> how's superfly
<superfly> inetpro: fairly good thanks, got the car back yesterday, and it didn't cost the earth
<inetpro> superfly: great! What was wrong with it?
<superfly> blown gasket amongst other things
<RootChaos> morning
<inetpro> RootChaos: good morning
<RootChaos> nice weather
<RootChaos> in jhb
<inetpro> and in Pta
 * inetpro loves this weather
<RootChaos> i stay in pta as well\
<RootChaos> office in midrnad
<RootChaos> * midrand
<sakhi> mornings
<superfly> yo
<inetpro> sakhi: hi
<RootChaos> anyone know how to update a .ac.za ? i need to transfer a domain over to me and i can't seem to find the information on the ac.za website - hint hint
<RootChaos> the domain admin for .ac.za has also been awol for the past few days
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> mornings
<RootChaos> lo nuvolari
<nuvolari> for once I have a good word on Vodacom, on opening the 20Gb promo bundle to contract customers
<nuvolari> and for the 20Gb bundle in general :D
<magespawn> howdy all
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<superfly> nuvolari: absolutely... we have to use HSDPA again, and the 20G bundle for R500 is a real money-saver
<inetpro> I just hope that they will extend the offer beyond January
<nuvolari> ye
<nuvolari> I think they are testing their limits
<nuvolari> involving users to push bandwidth usage
<magespawn> is that 20G a once off prepaid option?
<magespawn> what is the time frame for usage?
<magespawn> it look like the 20 gig is only valid until the last day of the next calender month
<magespawn> so you would have at the most 2 months to use 20gig
<nuvolari> magespawn: ye :-/ unfortunately
<nuvolari> but still, it's a great deal
<superfly> magespawn: at the rate we go through bandwidth, I'll easily use 20 gigs a month
<inetpro> magespawn: at this stage the deal is only available until 9 January 2012
<inetpro> see: http://www.vodacom.co.za/personal/phonesandpackages/mygig20mofayasummerpromotion
<zeref> o0o0, its takes vodacom 3 days to tell me that my number has been deleted
<Squirm> hello
<nuvolari> olləh
<inetpro> ollah
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> there was a south african based linux distro
<zeref> Impi Linux
<Kerbero> kongoni is also SA
<Kerbero> iirc
<Kerbero> and ubuntu of coarse :P
<dLimit> impi linux too I believe
<Kerbero> [16:56] <zeref> there was a south african based linux distro
<Kerbero> [16:56] <zeref> Impi Linux
<Kerbero> you joined 2 minutes later
<Kerbero> :)
<dLimit> Lol
<dLimit> I never used any of those other sa distro's
<Kerbero> me neither
<Kerbero> ubuntu is too easy, it makes one lazy
<dLimit> I use mainly use bodhi now.. also ubuntu based with enlightenment
<zeref> o
<zeref> do you guys think impi will come back
<Kerbero> o, just nicer gui
<Kerbero> like mint
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i'd rather go with something directly debian based
<Kerbero> like debian
<Kerbero> :P
<Kerbero> i should maybe try debian with gnome 3
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> i tried
<zeref> crash crash crash
<Kerbero> hehe
<zeref> but it got a bit stable when i removed compiz
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> well i'm still on unity but the bugs is the thing irritating me
<zeref> o0o0, i thought that unity would be a bit more matured now
<Kerbero> it is a bit yes
<Kerbero> but for power users it is not good enough
<zeref> but i'm not a fan of gnome 3 or unity
<zeref> but alas will have to go to it in the future
<superfly> or you can use KDE
<Kerbero> says a lot of people
<Kerbero> i installed it
<Kerbero> but the default is to boot into unity
<Kerbero> and 'n lazy
<Kerbero> so my computer boots up into unity
<Kerbero> *I'm
<superfly> Kerbero: you should be able to change it? or is lightdm too "light"?
<Kerbero> no idea
<Kerbero> "i'm lazy"
<Kilos> hehe good morning superfly whats news?
<Kilos> hi everyone
<zeref> *cough* evening *cough*
<Kilos> borstol!
<Kilos> oh you cant take evry cough to a doctor
<Kilos> but you can take a spoon of sterns pine tar and honey
<zeref> xD
<Kilos> all good there zeref ?
<zeref> hmm, things were ok bout  a sec ago
<Kilos> oh my. what happened
<zeref> no getting fustrated trying to  solve a python error
<zeref> *know
<superfly> Kilos: still nothing
<nuvolari> Kilos: :D oom!
<superfly> zeref: *now
<Kilos> ok superfly we keep praying
<nuvolari> hallo
<superfly> zeref: what's the error?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: tara het 'n nuwe songetjie opgelaai
<nuvolari> klink super!
<zeref> oh, ta for correcting spelling
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> know = knowledge
<Kilos> naam van dit
<superfly> now = immediately, at the moment
<zeref> superfly; TypeError: 'int' object is unsubscriptable
<nuvolari> Kilos: Not Me, Not I
<Kilos> oh ya
<superfly> zeref: you've got a variable var and you've got brackets for a list or a dict "var[0]" but var is actually an int
<nuvolari> dLimit: ping
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy dit afgelaai
<Kilos> hou by jou ek sal voorentoe kry asb
<zeref> superfly: i've got a line that says serve=player[0][0]
<nuvolari> net gekyk oom, sal vir oom kry
<zeref> so serve is actually an int?
<Kilos> dankie seun
<superfly> zeref: no, which variable has the brackets?
<superfly> (and put spaces around your = sign, PEP 8)
<zeref> ok, umm, i've put def play(player)
<zeref> player is an array
<superfly> there's no such thing as an array in python
<superfly> it's a list, I presume?
<superfly> and you're sure it's a list?
<superfly> and each item in the list is a list?
<zeref> lol, thinking in c++ now, yeah list.
<zeref> umm lemme post code
<dLimit> nuvolari, pong
<zeref> oh wait, found it
<nuvolari> dLimit: do you use 2 screens(with enlightenment)?
<nuvolari> I tried it for about 2 days, but with dualscreens it's a bit annoying
<superfly> zeref: so, what was the issue?
<zeref> player list was not defined properly
<superfly> :-)
<zeref> meh
<zeref> its back
<zeref> http://codepad.org/mAqZ0zcj
<zeref> error is in line 10
<zeref> but if i uncomment line 198 and 199 it works fine
<superfly> Alright, I'll have a look in a moment - need to get back to my PC
<superfly> zeref: I recommen you read this: http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0008/
<zeref> kk
<superfly> zeref: I don't know what's going into "player" but that's where your error isa
<zeref> yeah
<zeref> player is a list
<zeref> line 198 shows what goes in
<superfly> zeref: but is player[0] a list?
<zeref> yep
<zeref> its player[[],[]]
<nuvolari>  whoa :D congrats superfly!
 * nuvolari does catch-up on facebook
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> omg, emacs is sexy
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-10
<Tonberry> Anyone have any idea why ubuntu would pick some random string from a file on a flashdrive as the partition label?
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<bakuman> ai oom Kilos gaan slaap te laat :|
<bakuman> *vroeg
<zeref> hmmmm
<superfly> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-11
<Kilos> everybody loves somebody sometime
<Kilos> its the rest of the time that sucks
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<Kerbero> dit klink soos 'n liedjie
<Kilos> ja dit is
<Kilos> baie oud
<Kilos> ek dink dean martin
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-03
<Kilos> morning all you peeps. hope you ready for another week at the grindstone
<Squirm> shoot me now
<Kilos> bang
<Kilos> hi timkeller mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Good morning to you" 1 hour, 2 minutes and 14 seconds ago
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> I'm going to die today :/
<Kilos> why Squirm ?
<Squirm> and hello Kilos, superfly, mazal 
<Squirm> kind of went out last night :P
<Kilos> hello young fella
<Kilos> eish again
<superfly> hi Squirm, Maaz
<Maaz> lo
<superfly> *mazal
<Squirm> with many people who didn't have work today
<Kilos> hi ludo
<mazal> Morning superfly and Squirm and Ludo 
<mazal> Grrr , I reached 1 hour at work before this win ticked me off :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> backup format install
<Kilos> or do recovery
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> eek of topic
<superfly> a win annoying you? wow... normally a lose annoys me :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> hehehehe
<mazal> This "thing"  , right in the middle of a ton of works decides "win explorer has stopped working" ai
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Squirm
<psydroid> hi superfly
<superfly> hi psydroid
<psydroid> and mazal and Ludo
<superfly> Kilos: I released my software this weekend. Got more sleep on Sunday than I've had in a long time
<psydroid> and whoever isn't awake yet
<Kilos> wonderful superfly im happy for you. now dont set deadline stuff for a while
<Kilos> lost sleep isnt easy to catch up
<Kilos> unless you do like Squirm then sleep is easy its waking up thats hard to do
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, but unlike Squirm, I don't go out partying
<Kilos> yeah i know you like me, tea and coffee is good
<superfly> A good cider is nice once in a while
<Kilos> oh ya. by soda you mean coke etc
<superfly> Kilos: no, cider, an alcoholic drink made using fruit like apples or pears (I've heard that pear ciders are quite divine)
<Kilos> whew never tried them methinks, but amarula was nice
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday  all good girl?
<maiatoday> hi Kilos, yup thanks
<maiatoday> busy :) but what's new. People want stuff finished for the end of the year
<Kilos> you also gonna write a testimonial maiatoday ?
<Kilos> eish
<maiatoday> I could but I wonder if the team contact should.
<maiatoday> I made a blog post with a slide show of the highlights of the photos anyway
<Kilos> i think so , it will show why you love being the team contact
<maiatoday> ok
<Kilos> but hear what the others think
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi!
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> howdy room
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> so whats up today?
<charl_> hi hi
<charl_> hi magespawn, Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: bring teh coffee
<Maaz> charl_: Huh?
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<magespawn> hey charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
 * Squirm jumps up and down in excitement
<Squirm> thank Maaz 
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want Squirm Trying to butter me up or something?
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want Squirm Trying to butter me up or something?
<mazal> I also want what is in that coffee :)
<magespawn> testimonial done Kilos
<Kilos> great ty magespawn 
<Kilos> just some from the foreign peeps would add more punch hey?
<Kilos> like why sit in eu and chat here
<Kilos> must be a reason
<Kilos> because we so cool, thats why
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos hi
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Goeie môre boetie" 5 hours, 33 minutes and 21 seconds ago
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hehe hiya inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Kilos hi" 4 minutes and 36 seconds ago
<Kilos> hmmm looks like we communicate through the bot now
<charl_> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want charl_ Trying to butter me up or something?
<charl_> yes for some coffee, it's snowing and i want a hot drink
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> gah there we go with the dirty mugs again... :P
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and magespawn!
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone here know postgres fairly well?
<magespawn> nope
<Symmetria> select prefix,withdrawl from against where prefix in (select distinct prefix from tracker where aspath like '%33770') and withdrawl = 1;
<Symmetria> :( that doesnt work
<magespawn> bbl
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> just peeking in
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> nuvolari
<Squirm> :)
<magespawn> o/
<Kilos> o/
<magespawn> zzzzzzzz
<magespawn> \o/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> :-)>
 * magespawn has been up since 03:30, and needs some shut eye
<Kilos> what was the pro last night magespawn 
<magespawn> <:-)
<mazal> Anybody here in silver lakes area ?
<magespawn> sorry?
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> the emergency call out man
<magespawn> thought you were talking about inetpro
<magespawn> just a router that seems to forget the username and password
<Kilos> no man dodo
<magespawn> see above
<Kilos> big rain here and no ups on maverick
 * magespawn has been up since 03:30, and needs some shut eye
<Kilos> go sllep lad
<Kilos> sleep as well
<magespawn> ahh well then hope for stable eskom
<magespawn> can't for another 2 and a half hours at least
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> then i will be at home
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> was falling asleep while i waited for the problem router to reboot
<mazal> Bye all , see l8tr maybe
<magespawn>  Maaz google silver lakes
<Maaz> magespawn: "Silver Lake Country Club Golf & Weddings, Orland Park, IL" http://www.silverlakecc.com/ :: "Robert Trent Jones Golf Trail • Silver Lakes" http://www.rtjgolf.com/silverlakes/ :: "Silver Lakes Association - Home Page" http://www.silverlakesassociation.com/ :: "Silver Lake Sand Dunes Area, Silver Lake Michigan Hart, Mears ..." http://www.thinkdunes.com/
<Maaz> :: "SILVER LAKES ELEMENTARY" http://www.broward.k12.fl.us/silverlakesele/ :: "Helendale, …
<magespawn> Maaz google silver lakes south africa
<Maaz> magespawn: "Silver Lakes Country Golf Estate" http://www.silverlakes.co.za/ :: "Security - Silver Lakes Golf Estate" http://www.silverlakes.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=235 :: "Accommodation Silver Lakes - RoomsForAfrica.com" http://www.roomsforafrica.com/dest/south-africa/gauteng/pretoria/silver-lakes.jsp :: "Property in Silver
<Maaz> Lakes - RE/MAX Southern Africa" http://www.remax.co.za/Property-in-Silver-Lakes-Pretoria-Gaut…
<magespawn> Maaz tell mazal not me
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<magespawn> its like they are cousins or something
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> wooot
<Symmetria> I succeeded
<Symmetria> check this:
<Symmetria> bgptracker=# select prefix, count(withdrawl) from tracker where prefix in (select distinct prefix from tracker) and withdrawl = '1' group by prefix,withdrawl order by count(withdrawl) desc limit 10;
<Symmetria>       prefix      | count
<Symmetria> ------------------+-------
<Symmetria>  212.22.160.0/19  |   608
<Symmetria>  217.15.122.0/24  |   607
<Symmetria>  217.74.235.0/24  |   607
<Symmetria>  217.74.239.0/24  |   607
<Symmetria>  217.15.125.0/24  |   607
<Symmetria> ^^^ the 5 most unstable prefix's on the internet in the last 10 hours
<Symmetria> I can query tons of stuff
<sakhi> nice
<inetpro> Symmetria: what do you mean with unstable?
<Symmetria> inetpro as in, appearing and disappearing off the internet routing table
<inetpro> eish
<Symmetria> basically, those routes have been withdrawn 600+ times and reinstated in the global routing table in the last 10 hours
<Symmetria> heh, I could write the queries fairly easily to tell you who they belong to as well
<inetpro> why would that happen?
<Symmetria> probably link instability 
<Symmetria> circuit goes down, someone gets cut off the internet, they stop announcing as a result
<magespawn> bye all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> brb
<superfly> Eish, it is hot in here
<Kilos> in where superfly ?
<Kilos> the train?
<superfly> February is going to be far worse
<superfly> Ja
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> they making fire in the wrong place
<Kilos> must be there where it goes chuff chuff chuff
<superfly> Hahaha
<Kilos> not where peeps wanna take a nap
<superfly> Easy when you're moeg like me
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom kilos
 * nuvolari gaan nou huistoe
<Kilos> veilig gaan seun
<nuvolari> dankie oom
<nuvolari> sal dalk vanaand kom inloer
<Kilos> en jy het werk nuvolari 
<Kilos> hierdie week nog
<nuvolari> ja ek werk hierdie week nog oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> dan gaan ek huistoe
<Kilos> nee man wr k hier
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Kilos> en ie aand van die 17de is vergadering en jy stoel
<Kilos> en 18de is reapproval ding
<Kilos> ai ek sukkel met my volk
<Kilos> nuvolari, ^^
<nuvolari> :O
 * nuvolari sleep drubin aan sy oor in en sit hom op die stoel
 * nuvolari points
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> o-
<Kilos> jou werk is jou werk
<Kilos> jy het gese jys reg
<nuvolari> hoekom die week oom?
 * nuvolari sien die datum vir die meeting is nie die week nie :P
<Kilos> testimonial man
<Kilos> julle vat about n week om aan die gang te kom
<Kilos> lol
<testimonialman> as ek by die huis is glo ek dit gaan bietjie maklikker wees
<Kilos> nee
<Kilos> jy sal vergeet
<testimonialman> die week soek almal hul pond vleis
<testimonialman> :-/
<Kilos> te veel familie
<testimonialman> oom is hier om my te herinner :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> gaan jy hier kuier as jy by die huis is seun?
<testimonialman> beslis meer as wat ek nou kan!
 * testimonialman nomineer oom kilos as #ubuntu-za se sekretaris
<testimonialman> want oom doen dit basies alreeds
<testimonialman> :P
<Kilos> hehe jy tender vir n hout overall
<testimonialman> ek't darm die facebrick en twitter values ingevul :P
<testimonialman> ek wonder hoe ons die mailing list stats kan kry!?
<testimonialman> :O we had ubuntu hours in durbs too
<magespawn> hey kilos
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> awake now
<Kilos> you feel better?
<magespawn> much
<Kilos> just a nap?
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> yes about an hour, so that i can still sleep tonight
<mazal> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> hey mazal i was a bit slow on the typing this afternoon
<mazal> np , took me a while to figure out what the message meant :)
<Kilos> if i nap i feel worse when i wake up
<Kilos> nothing less then 3 hours
<magespawn> depends on the kind of sleep that you can get
<Kilos> the kind with eyes closed man
<Kilos> and lying down not like the fly sitting inna train
<Kilos> like a pigeon onna perch
<testimonialman> Siiinging in the rain, siiiining in the rain
 * testimonialman sings
<testimonialman> :P
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> can you do that testimonialman?
<mazal> Is daai man ok ? :)
<Kilos> haha
 * mazal starts hunting for spare hdd
<testimonialman> oh dear
<Kilos> testimonialman, jy moet jou testimonial daar bot sit
<testimonialman> at least it wasn't sinning in the rain
<testimonialman> :P
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Kilos> daar
<magespawn> or sh*ting in the rain
<nuvolari> nee sies
<nuvolari> Maaz: approval.application = http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<nuvolari> Maaz: approval.application is http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Maaz> nuvolari: One learns a new thing every day
<nuvolari> Maaz: smart bot!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want nuvolari Trying to butter me up or something?
<nuvolari> Maaz: yes
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: you are excused
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about you
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> Maaz: you
<Maaz> nuvolari: I am your new robot overlord
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magtie> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> hi magtie 
<magespawn> well at least he makes us coffee
<magespawn> o/ magtie
<magtie> hy nuvolari
<magtie> hi magespawn
<mazal> Which is best , gparted or disk utility ?
<magespawn> mazal i use both, they sort of cover each others shortfalls
<mazal> I see du can't format in fat32
<magespawn> do you use fat32 a lot?
<mazal> Nope , just on drives I use on my ps3
<mazal> It can only read fat32
<magespawn> ohh did not know that
<magespawn> that is seriously dumb
<mazal> It has it's own propriety filesystem for the internal
<mazal> But for externals you must use fat32
<Kilos> thats where gnome2 is lekker
<Kilos> right click the stiffy or so and go format
<Kilos> all the choices there too
<magespawn> i forget, what is the upper size limit for fat32?
<mazal> 4gig
<mazal> That's for single file
<mazal> And as far as total drive size , I dunno. I have used a 500gig before without problem
<mazal> I never had a problem as all my movies I put on it is sd mp4 and never much bigger than 2gig
<mazal> But the HD boys have a problem
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> here you go
<magespawn> http://m.techrepublic.com/blog/window-on-windows/format-fat32-drives-beyond-32gb-limit/5693
<mazal> Ja the 32gig is only a windoze thing
<mazal> Linux happily format large drives as fat32
<mazal> But there must be a limit surely. I haven't reaced it yet though
<mazal> reached even
<magespawn> does that not create problems when moving it around between os' ?
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> Fat32 is actually one of the best multi OS formats
<mazal> As almost anything supports it
<magespawn> http://geeknizer.com/install-run-linux-applications-on-android/ this is from inetpro from g+
<nuvolari> eww @ fat32
<nuvolari> :P
<mazal> I wouldn't use it for pc though
<mazal> Just for movie store for ps3
<magespawn> i thought it might give problems because of windoze not expecting the bigger size
<mazal> No Microsoft with their control issues just doesn't allow you to format fat32 past 32gig
<mazal> In Windoze
<mazal> But if you format the drive in linux or 3rd party util in Windoze like swissknife the windoze works perfectly with it
<mazal> MS just put it into their own default formatter
<mazal> clowns
<mazal> They mos want to force and control everything you do
<mazal> Can still remember how we all had to search for 3rd party partition tools back when the ps3 came out
<superfly> mazal: if you think microsoft is bad, you haven't tasted apple
<mazal> Never worked on an apple , way above my budget :P
<mazal> Could never figure out why they are so expensive
<tumbleweed> ick, fat32
<tumbleweed> if you want a modern cross-platform filesystem, apparently UFS is writeable from most OSs
<tumbleweed> (the DVD UFS, not BSD UFS)
<mazal> Wish I could make the ps3 see samba shares , now that would be nice
<tumbleweed> I thought they could see uPnP shares
<mazal> They can and I used media streaming for quite a while
<mazal> But struggled to get it working properly on ubuntu
<mazal> I always got either graphic problems or performance problems or disconnects
<mazal> So I just went with the "dump it on an external" route eventually
<charl_> good evening
<magespawn> hey charl_
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> wonder if we can catch the weed for a testimonial?
<Kilos> where is yours charl_ ?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah, intending to write one
<Kilos> and who is the LionThinker?
<Kilos> great ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> we gotta support our maia
<Kilos> using parted magic for the first time. looks good but very slow tosecure erase a drive
<Kilos> also wrned me disk failure imminent, Backup NOW
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Parted magic is always in my bag
<mazal> Is that the 2tb oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> ya but i not giving up just yet. im sure ill get a year or 2 more out of it
<Kilos> just partition and not use the whole bad area
<mazal> Sjoe that drive has given you a hard time
<Kilos> that dd commands zeros a drive in a second
<Kilos> this is a 6 hour job
<Kilos> only because it wont take ubuntu
<Kilos> on sucks it works fine
<mazal> That's weird
<Kilos> ubuntu is very sensitive to bad drives
<Kilos> but the 80g i have maverick on here gave the same warning 2 years ago i think it was
<Kilos> a zero and a couple of low level formats and it came backto life
<Kilos> found another tool too, but need to learn what all it can do
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705325
<mazal> I'm off
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<magespawn> i am off for tonight, g'night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
 * inetpro lol at 03/12 18:03:05 <Kilos> hehe jy tender vir n hout overall
<Kilos> het jy gesien ons bossie gaan ook n ding skryf
<inetpro> Kilos: wag ek lees nog
<inetpro> ahh, ok
<inetpro> Ludo: wb
<inetpro> Kilos: reen dit daar ook weer?
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> val goed laaste 15 minute of so
<inetpro> interesting weather today
<Kilos> baie donnerweer
<Kilos> hi smile-druk 
<smile-druk> hi quick Kilos :p
<inetpro> morning rain, then sunshine, afternoon storm and rain, then sunshine and then evening rain again
<Kilos> we need it inetpro , ground very dry
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy smile se knoppie gedruk?
<Kilos> is hy nie die leeu outjie nie?
<Kilos> wie was dit
<inetpro> good evening everybody
<Kilos> rofl
<smile> :D
<Kilos> smile, what about your testimonial why you from there visit #ubuntu-za
<smile> I'm already in #ubuntu-za ? :)
<Kilos> and charl_ ??
 * smile doesn't understand
<inetpro> smile: ReApprovalApplication2012: http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Kilos> ty inetpro you stole it up top
<Kilos> you wanna borrow my email addy
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: there's a reason why it is up there
<Kilos> oh mines gone
<Kilos> lemme restart xchat
<Kilos> there back again
<Kilos> mine showed hierdiw week nog
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> hierdie
<smile> Oh, the bottom of the page :)
<smile> I don't know what to write, Kilos :o
<Kilos> smile, just say why you as a linux user visit us daily
<smile> well because ubuntu-za channel is open if I join in IRC :)
<smile> and I do like you, guys :D
<smile> And I like the Afrikaans language too :p
<Kilos> tell the world not me lad
<smile> where? testomanions? :p
<smile> I can't write it, lol :'(
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i couldnt either
<Kilos> inetpro, why
<smile> TESTOMONIALS? :p
<Kilos> testimonials
<inetpro> smile: login
<Kilos> but i couldnt open it
<Kilos> i dunno why
<smile> inetpro: where? :p
<Kilos> even logged in i couldnt
<smile> wiki, inetpro ? :p
<inetpro> Kilos: smile knows how to drive a wiki
<smile> yes of course I do :D
<smile> I have one myself :)
<smile> But I don't do much with it :p
<smile> and I'm admin of LXDE wiki :p
<smile> My connection is slow :|
<inetpro> smile: are you registered on launchpad?
<inetpro> yes it is very slow
<smile> yes, inetpro 
<smile> I joined the ubuntu-za team (just now)
<inetpro> there should be a login link in top right or top left
<inetpro> no, just left of "Help"
<inetpro> Immutable Page Info Attachments Ubuntu Wiki Login Help
<smile> yes i logged in ;)
<smile> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012 <- see my testimonial :p
<smile> I hope you like it
 * inetpro goes to read
<smile> bye :)
<inetpro> hmm... nothing there yet
<Kilos> not there
<Kilos> wake up smile 
<smile> I'm leaving too :(
<smile> Kilos: I saved it :p
<smile> shift + F5? :p
<inetpro> ahh...
<Kilos> ok sort it tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> saved where
<inetpro> nice one smile
<inetpro> lekker slaap
<smile> Kilos: on that page :)
<smile> dankie, inetpro 
<Kilos> i dont see it
<Kilos> grrr
<smile> :(
<smile>  I discovered ubuntu-za in search for an Afrikaans channel on freenode. I was already in ubuntu-nl-offtopic, lubuntu and ubuntu-nl channels. It goes even further, as a Wikipedian I joined freenode and set up an IRC account with ChatZilla. Since then, I learned to read and speak Afrikaans. I do like the people in ubuntu-za, because they talk to you and are curious to know more about you. I've...
<smile> ...become a daily member of the ubuntu-za channel. Thank you guys! 
<Kilos> yip see it now
<smile> bye Kilos :)
<Kilos> well done laddy
<smile> :D
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> needed to reload that thing
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> nag goosie
<inetpro> nag oom
<Vince-0> whoot
<Vince-0> anyone awake?
<superfly> no
<Vince-0> yaawaan
<Vince-0> NITE
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-04
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning Squirm 
<magespawn> morning all
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<mazal> How you 
<magespawn> good and yourself?
<mazal> Good thanx
<magespawn> in-laws are coming down next week, and the fish go back with them, so i will have a bit of a break for december
<mazal> Fish ?
<magespawn> fish=kids
<mazal> Ah ok
<mazal> You gonna wonder what to do with all your time :)
<magespawn> not for the first couple of days, maybe a week
<superfly> magespawn: oh yeah... I know EXACTLY what to do with time without the kids.... SLEEP!!!
<magespawn> indeed and watch movies without interuption
<magespawn> and talk to my wife
<Kilos> hi superfly magespawn 
<Kilos> and all others
<magespawn> that is not inuendo for something else
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: bwahahaha, I agree!
<superfly> peace and quiet... oh golly, what I wouldn't do for a little bit of that
<magespawn> we get it once a year since my wifes parents live in the NW
<superfly> We don't get it since my parents don't babysit and my wife's parents live halfway across the world
<magespawn> that is hectic, everyone needs a bit of a break
<superfly> well, #2 is only 4 months old, so when he's older we'll have one of our friends whom we trust take them both for an evening while we enjoy a short break... go to the movies or something :-)
<magespawn> wow 4 months already seems like it was yesterday
<superfly> maybe for you... for us he's not so little any more. that boy has some serious fat on him. my word is he heavy!
<magespawn> i can tell you one thing, from about 3 - 4 years old it does start to become easier
<magespawn> hah babies are cool
<superfly> when they're not teething
<barrydk> Goeie more almal
<superfly> morning barrydk
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> For those of you who are going to use newish SAMSUNG HD204UI (2TB F4 EcoGreen 5400rpm) drives in a system, please be aware that you will probably need to patch the firmware on them.
<Kilos> stupid thing makes bad blocks when other software tries to get in
<magespawn> how did you find that out Kilos?
<Kilos> by searching for samsung HD204UI repair tools
<Kilos> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/SamsungF4EGBadBlocks
<magespawn> that is good to know
<Kilos> hehe but finding the patch and doing it is another story
<Kilos> hi zeref the hmmmer
<Kilos> and the patch is in german
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<Kilos> and wont boot past initdisk
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> only in German Kilos? maybe time to learn a new language?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if it could boot all the way in then goosie could help
<Kilos> if i get the 2TB fixed im gonna try claim it for meeee
<magespawn> can you use .rpm packages in ubuntu?
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn>  nice Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> use it for other data recovery?
<Kilos> other packages i convert with alien magespawn 
<Kilos> it was to try get the drive working
<Kilos> so they have already replaced it
<magespawn> what is alien Kilos?
<Kilos> in repos. it converts rpm and nother one to .deb
<Kilos> then no hassles installing
<Kilos> why you ask about .rpm magespawn ?
<magespawn> FixParts is in .rpm on sourceforge
<Kilos> oh no i have the right one
<magespawn> where did you get it?
<Kilos> ill send it to you
<superfly> I would recommend NOT messing with RPMs, because the system they were built on might differ to Ubuntu
<Kilos> tiny thing
<superfly> s/to/from/
<magespawn> okay 
<magespawn> i thought .rpm was for suse or redhat
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i think this one was converted by them too with alien
<Kilos> its in your mail
<magespawn> coo ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
 * magespawn is now a pigeon
<magespawn> cool ty Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pigeons pronk doves cooo
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
 * Squirm kicks epoptes
<Squirm> it's annoying me :/
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Yessir
 * Squirm goes and makes real coffee
<charl_> lol
<charl_> Squirm: Maaz's coffee no good? :P
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Squirm!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks hey
<Maaz> afternoon
<charl_> no man it's morning! what is your clock set at, japanese time?! :)
<Squirm> charl_: it lacks...
<Squirm> a certain something
<Squirm> can't quite place my tongue on
<Squirm> must be caffeine
<Kilos> hehe hi charl_ 
<Kilos> and Squirm 
<Squirm> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> forget if i greeted the worm
<Kilos> it is a worm that squirms hey?
<magespawn> other things too Kilos
<Kilos> aw hope i didnt upset squirmy
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Squirm> Kilos: no, but you've lost me
<Kilos> ?
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. forget if i greeted the worm
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. it is a worm that squirms hey?
<Squirm> .:magespawn:. other things too Kilos
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. aw hope i didnt upset squirmy
<Kilos> immeant how did i lose you
<Kilos> as in you didnt understand?
<Squirm> I didn't understand any of what you said
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/neutronscott/bash-irc/ <--- that is interesting
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> na man same as irssi
<Kilos> xchat is my cuppa tea
<Kilos> less thinking needed
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but it's awesome because it was written completely in bash :P
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> only bashing around here is my head
<Trixar_za> It's the most popular cli shell and scripting language for Linux
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Trixar_za> You're probably using it right now
<charl_> sorry just came out of a meeting
<Trixar_za> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_%28Unix_shell%29
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> it's a cute side project, not something that most people would ever use
<charl_> but nice as a proof-of-concept
<charl_> here's an interesting question for you geeks
<charl_> what is your favourite (graphical - excluding emacs and vim in other words) code editor on *nix?
<charl_> currently i am using kdevelop (when i'm not just using vim that is)
<Trixar_za> I tend to use geany myself
<Trixar_za> and nano if I'm using a shell
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> http://www.geany.org/
<Trixar_za> Best lightweight IDE there is that isn't bolted to any one Desktop Environment
<Trixar_za> Although I hear people on KDE recommends using KATE
<magespawn> gedit and nano for me
<magespawn> Notepad++ on the other os
<Trixar_za> Same
<Trixar_za> Notepad++ rocks
<Trixar_za> :P
<magespawn> but not too fixated on any one really
<Trixar_za> Only reason I switched away from gedit is because it's bolted into GNOME
<Kilos> hi Henk_ 
<Henk_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi TheM4ch1n3 
<superfly> kate is really awesome... and I just want that Python plugin for KDevelop to finally make it into KDevelop, or at least into the repos
<mazal> Bye for now all
<Symmetria> ugh
<Symmetria> remind me to do a local mirror of the ubuntu archives at home, network installing servers over dsl really sucks
<Kilos> when Symmetria ? when you want the reminder thats is
<Symmetria> haha that was rhetorical
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<henkj> Kilos I thought you were a bot that greets people
<henkj> lol
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> henkj, i am
<Vince-0> Hey, Kilos - can I ask for any of my LUG peeps to join here during our online meet on Thursday?
<Kilos> yes
<Vince-0> I plan a Google hangout simultaneously
<Vince-0> Sweet! Thurs eve at 8, if anyone pitches
<Vince-0> I want to do it regularly
<Kilos> ok as long as they follow our code of conduct
<Kilos> no bad language etc
<Kilos> we have ladies present
<Kilos> henkj, also the reminder bot and discipline bot
<henkj> Kilos aren't you too slow to be a bot?
<Kilos> im an old bot
<Vince-0> Ha
<Vince-0> Ok, ill put notes for code of conduct
<Vince-0> Thanks
<Kilos> ty Vince-0  and if you like just tell each one that joins here to introduce them selves and give a brief summary of what os they use and what they do 
<Vince-0> I dont expect much participation but it might grow if I do it regularly
<Kilos> once 1 or 2 come others will hear about the best irc channel
<Vince-0> Yes, will do intros
<magespawn> Kilos I found this too http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/download.html#obs
<Kilos> ty magespawn  will go see
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> Hi All
<N8Wulf> hi Kilos
<Kilos> first time here N8Wulf ?
<Vince-0> Ok see y'all laters
<N8Wulf> finally December, can you believe it's the 1st chance I get this whole year to logon onto IRQ
<Kilos> thats bad
<N8Wulf> I've been on here quite a bit last year, helped a bit and learned a lot
<Kilos> same nick?
<Kilos> i forgot
<N8Wulf> same Nick yes, been mine for about 12 years now
<N8Wulf> but time... eish
<Kilos> maybe i was sleepin
<N8Wulf> nah... was able to help only here and there, did quite a bit before unity etc. old G2 and Compiz issues I assisted ppl with.. had similar troubles
<Kilos> ah thats good. i just forget. i love G2 as you call it
<Kilos> still run maverick on one pc
<N8Wulf> me too, tried G3, missed my Cube and wobblies, then tried Unity, mix this and then, messed it up after I couldn't do updates for about a month
<N8Wulf> my G3 was so confused I ended up installing Unity yesterday
<Kilos> oh i actually am getting used to unity and kde as well
<N8Wulf> could get my G3 to work in No Effects mode only
<N8Wulf> kde... pretty but resource hungry
<Kilos> not worse than unity
<Kilos> or close anyway
<N8Wulf> suppose... cant wait for touch screen prices to drop so I can have proper use of Unity
<N8Wulf> I'm a big fan of all things Android
<N8Wulf> so Unity reminds me of this
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hey we having our monthly meeting on the 17th and the 18th is our reapproval thing. try be here if you can
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Kilos> you too please henkj 
<N8Wulf> "reapproval" ?
<N8Wulf> RTFM
<N8Wulf> nevermind
<N8Wulf> "More non-geeky users at events"
<N8Wulf> I think I need to go to an event and take my wife with... she is a Disciple of Ubuntu any and every day
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> ya the loco has to be reapproved every 2 years
<N8Wulf> I've personally converted a couple of clients (and even Tannie Sus by Reception) to using some ubuntu flav. 
<N8Wulf> oh and more than one business partner
<N8Wulf> ubuntu-za twitter by the same user?
<N8Wulf> Kilos: ubuntu-za twitter name by same name?
<Kilos> ya that tweet place is us too
<Kilos> ubuntuza
<magespawn> later Kilos
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro, where you?
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> any ubuntu shops in SA? specifically jhb
<tumbleweed> no
<Symmetria> haha, I was like, ok, wtf is my postgres so damn slow 
<Symmetria> then I changed its shared memory settings and its buffer settings and linux's default shared memory settings
<Symmetria> god that made a huge difference
<Symmetria> and my poor harddrives are thrashing constantly
<N8Wulf> nevermind
<N8Wulf> I'm off... time for some Series
<henkj> Kilos you want me to be her on the 17th?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone got any other ways to optimize postgres
<Symmetria> basically, when this application starts, the first thing it does is execute approx. half a million db queries
<Symmetria> (and infact, at the moment because of the number of data feeds I've got coming into, thats actually almost 2 million queries (half a million per feed)
<Symmetria> meaning every restart takes 30+ minutes 
<Kilos> please henkj 
<henkj> Kilos I will try, could be difficult that day
<Kilos> and the 18 at 8pm
<Kilos> 18th
<henkj> 18th I probably won't have an internet connection
<henkj> :(
<henkj> travelling to the other side of the country
<Kilos> aw ok call in when you get back
<Kilos> or when you can
<henkj> of course
<Kilos> ty
<henkj> so what happens during the re-approval thing?
<tumbleweed> henkj: I suggest looking at logs of previous re-approval meetings
<Kilos> we have to show that we have been active
<Kilos> then they vote i think
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Minutes
<henkj> tumbleweed all the 2011 links are broken
<Symmetria> hrm, got postgres up to running 1500 transactions a second on an ubuntu box with 8gigs of ram and an I5 cpu
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm here but not for long
 * inetpro is moeg
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> 99% of my day went into unusual adhoc troubleshooting
<Kilos> darem tuis inetpro ?
<inetpro> nee nog nie
<Kilos> ai
<tumbleweed> henkj: it looks like they need an s/Minutes/Agenda/ in the URL
<tumbleweed> s/in/on/
<Kilos> bbnn
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<mazal> Naand oom
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn . me looking at ddrescue now
<Kilos> scared of them dd things
<Kilos> the fly frightened me
<magespawn> only cli that, no gui if i recall correctly
<magespawn> just need to be careful
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<magtie> Hi Everyone
<Kilos> lol hiya magtie 
<magespawn> hey magtie
<Kilos> i typed in ddrescue -i30GiB -s10GiB /dev/sdb hdimage logfile and it told me its not installed and apt-get install gddrescue
<Kilos> but i dunno what to do with logfile
<magespawn> okay not sure about the commads
<magespawn> is that not the file that you try to recover the data from
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> and must i make one or tell it where it must go or what
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> maybe it makes its own logfile
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hopefully
<magespawn> i thought ddrescue you specified the file that it comes from, and then goes to
<magespawn> let me go look
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> i got the ddrescue manual so got tons of reading
<magespawn> according to the website the logfile is the recovered data that you can work on, the recovered data in other words
<Kilos> and it makes it automatically?
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> relax magespawn ill read through the manual and come back for help with the serious command
<magespawn> cool but is also good reading for me too
<magespawn> later
<Kilos> trying sudo ddrescue -i0 -s50MiB /dev/sdb  hdimage logfile
<Kilos> i get i/o errors when trying anything with this drive so maybe that will fix it
<Kilos> says its splitting failed blocks
<Kilos> got no space here to rescue the whole drive
<Kilos> 12 into one dont go
<magespawn> need more storage
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> can never fit it in here
<magespawn> I am writing a article for the local paper
<Kilos> maybe the i/o commands will fix it
<magespawn> i think it can do compression too
<Kilos> samsung made a booboo with these drives
<Kilos> later ones have the firmware patch added
<magespawn> ahh well that happens
<Kilos> every time i  tried to install ubuntu it just marked another i/o  sector as bad
<magespawn> does sound a bit od
<Kilos> in the disk utility it shows lots green blogs but by i/o serious red Imminent failure
<magespawn> odd
<Kilos> and till i can install something on it i cant do the firmware upgrade
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> and ddrescue manual warns you if you stop it it hides the stuff
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> power please stay on
<Kilos> yo superfly inetpro 
<Kilos> oh ya superfly is there a manual for openlp
<Kilos> eek mage this can take a while
<smile> Ad infinitum :o
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hiya smile 
<smile-infinitum> hi Kilos :)
<smile-infinitum> I have an exam tomorrow, for which I need to know latin sentences, and greek sentences too :p
<Kilos> whew
<smile-infinitum> it's not easy :)
<Kilos> done one quarter of first commands actions in 1 hour
<smile-infinitum> good, Kilos :D
<Kilos> ad infinitum is right
<Kilos> no man not me ddrescue
<smile-infinitum> do you know ad rem? :)
<Kilos> and 4 commands to run before i can check if there has been any success
<Kilos> nope
<smile-infinitum> Swedish house maffia! :D
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya all morrow
<smile-infinitum> don't you worry? :o
<smile-infinitum> byeee! :D
<magespawn> hey Kilos had a quick snooze
<magespawn> whoops and is not here
<magespawn> he ^
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos had a quick snooze
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<zeref> hmmmm
<magespawn> ah ha
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-05
<superfly> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<mazal> Morning guys
<superfly> Yo mazal
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<superfly> Kilos: so, my company's year end dinner is going to be a train ride to Kalkbay, and then lunch at a restaurant there.
<Kilos> lol hopefully not a train that gets stuck all over
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, hopefully not
<Kilos> havent you had enough of train rides superfly ?
<Kilos> tell them to bring yours in a doggy bag
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> :-P
<superfly> Kilos: it's just around the corner from where we live
<Kilos> ah thats good
<Kilos> so early home for once
<superfly> I don't know... Probably not much earlier
<superfly> Oh, and the mrs and the boys will be coming too
<Kilos> great
<superfly> Ah yes, I remember now, vandalism at Claremont = delays
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> My work is not even having a year end at all
<superfly> It looks like we're just outside claremont anyways
<superfly> mazal: we're a startup, and we *just* got funding
<superfly> and we're moving again. See Kilos, nothing to worry about
<Kilos> hehe
 * superfly is wearing shorts to work again today... Too hot for jeans today
<mazal> Lucky fish
<superfly> Daar's hy! Claremont station
<Kilos> hmm
<barrydk> Good morning all
<mazal> more B
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> More  Kilos
<barrydk> Waar kom die Kilos vandaan is dit gewig of afstand?
<Squirm> lo
<mazal> Morning Squirm 
<Squirm> superfly: now that it's school holidays, I tend to wear shorts most days
<Squirm> to work
<barrydk> I wish i can come to work in shorts
<Squirm> and slops
<Squirm> though, I'm waiting to be spoken to about it :P
<superfly> our CEO came to work in shorts and slops the other day
<mazal> Then you are safe to do it as well :)
<Squirm> mazal: no necessarily, CEO is the CEO
<Kilos> barrydk, i started as miles but someone already had that nick
<Kilos> so we just metricated
<barrydk> ok but what does it stand for
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> moet afstand wees. eks nie vet nie
<Kilos> 86 kgs
<barrydk> ok ouderdom?
<Kilos> ya ouderdom pas
<Kilos> 61
<mazal> Sjoe oom is lekker streamline
<barrydk> ok so ek moet dan ook maar oom se
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> dit pla my nie
<Kilos> ek soek die kortste pad met tik werk
<Kilos> Squirm, normally if the CEO does something it is accepted as an example he is setting
<barrydk> ja diekant ook maar, maar die sleutelbord is darem baaaaie beter as de selfoon s'n
<Kilos> and mooiriver can get kinda hot at times
<Kilos> ja
<Squirm> I can't see our CEO wearing shorts
<Kilos> ek tik 2 fingers en moet kyk waar die letters is
<barrydk> ja as ek tik lyk dit ook soos 'n hoender wat mielies pik
<Kilos> aw well if he sees you in shorts 3 times and says nothing you are most likely safe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> superfly, what do you say about ddrescue
<superfly> Kilos: don't know it, never used it
<Kilos> trying it will let you know
<Kilos> i know you stay away from dd commands
<mazal> Still that 2TB drive ?
<Kilos> yip mazal 
 * mazal dunno ddrescue either
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. superfly, what do you say about ddrescue
<Squirm> it's good
<Kilos> gotta make drive accept any os so i can try a firmware upgrade
<Kilos> oh you used it Squirm 
<Kilos> thats nice to know
<Squirm> Kilos: http://surrey.lug.org.uk/kb/datarecovery
<Kilos> im just trying to rescue the important parts of the drive so i can do an install
<Squirm> it's written by a guy I know from the surrey lug
<Kilos> ah ty
<Squirm> my favorite recovery program might be foremost though. ok, it recovers files and numbers them randomely, but it has their extensions. I've picked up files off pretty bad drives with it
<Kilos> i got a prob. the drive is 2 tb and im trying to fix it from 160g
<Kilos> tried them all
<Squirm> Kilos: what do you mean?
<Kilos> foemost scalpel testdisk 
<Kilos> im not running from cd im using my 160 gig drive to work on a 2 TB drive
<Kilos> the prob is in the 2 TB drives firmware
<Kilos> http://forums.seagate.com/t5/Samsung-Internal-Drives/HD204UI-Firmware-patch/m-p/142695
<Kilos> the more i tried to install ubuntu the more it marked bad sectors, till the i/o error comes up all the time
<Kilos> im not  trying to save any data off it. just want it to work and accept ubuntu
<Kilos> i have the patch but the i/o error must be fixed first
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> fsck?
<Kilos> tried it
<Kilos> fsck -f /dev/sdb
<Kilos> then i saw one site says dont use fsck till other stuff is fixed first
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and some sites first want you cell number and play music. so i dont waste data trying to see what their cure is
<Kilos> and smartmon tools wants $39
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Kilos> and jrgns 
<inetpro> good morning world
 * inetpro greets the folk before getting into trouble with Kilos
<mazal> Morning inetpro 
<jrgns> hi Kilos
<jrgns> morning inetpro
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<Kilos> hahaha
<henkj> morning peeps
<maiatoday> hi everyone
<maiatoday> don't be alarmed if our team expires, I sent all the emails and we are on the next meeting slot
<maiatoday> If all goes well we will be official again soon
<Kilos> oh my\
<mazal> Hi maia , thank you for all the efforts
<Kilos> inetpro, so what was the troubleshooting yesterday?
<Kilos> who did what wrong
<inetpro> Kilos: a long story
<Kilos> ai
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl_> hi Kilos, inetpro
<charl_> hi maiatoday 
<inetpro> the day basically started with problems the moment I stepped into the office and there was just no end to it
<inetpro> not just one issue
<maiatoday> hi charl_
<Kilos> ai
<charl_> hi zeref 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: anything and everything in one day, bandwidth issues, networking issues, proxy issues, software upgrade issues, anti-virus, etc, etc
<inetpro> oh and having to deal with impatient users on top of everything
<inetpro> fun and games
<mazal> Impatient users , tooooo many of those
<mazal> And picnic users
<barrydk> id10t
<zeref> Hi charl_ 
<Kilos> ai inetpro that sucks but you still kicking so all is good
<inetpro> Kilos: hehe, the only problem is when you reach the end of the day and you ask yourself what have I done today
<Kilos> well you can list it all
<Kilos> make a hard copy on paper and read it when you wonder those things
<barrydk> Kilos what keeps you busy all day 
<Kilos> cooking shepherding washing dishes and watering my strawberries and chilis
<Kilos> and fiddling with pc's
<barrydk> ok are you on  plot
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> west of pta
<barrydk> ok sounds nice. Hows the crime in your area
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<Kilos> not bad actually. only been 2 murders about 5 ks away
<inetpro> Kilos: on such days there's not even time for coffee
<Kilos> ai inetpro thats tough
<Kilos> and sheep stolen at christmas time
<Kilos> inetpro, who does it when you are on leave
<Kilos> ?
<barrydk> Ya we had a burglary last week almost 200 000 rands worth of tools stolen. Some other plots and farms in and around town were also burglared recently. Crime shot up the last few weeks, looks they are busy with afirnative shopping
<Kilos> ouch
<barrydk> Thats why they call a sheep a take away
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> 3 years ago they stole 28 of our sheep, cut their throats and load them on a 1400 bakkie. That wasn't a nice sight
<Kilos> yeah things arent good for farmers
<Kilos> when i was running a beef farm outside rustenburg they used to tie cows to a tree or fence pole and cut hind quarrters of and duck
<Kilos> off
<barrydk> Bad. i don't know how one can be o cruel.
<Kilos> cruel is just another word to them
<barrydk> without meaning
<Kilos> hmm modem just disconnected
<Symmetria> hrm, does anyone have any good hints as to the best way to trace memory leaks in C code
<henkj> Symmetria valgrind
<Symmetria> thanks, will take a look, I may have found the issue though, but will take a coupla hours to se
<Symmetria> dont think I was clearing one of my postgres result checks
<Symmetria> :P if its not using 3 gigs of ram in 4 hours, I fixed it
<Symmetria> heh, come to the conclusion though that Im gonna have to start adding a few threaded db queues to this thing though to try and speed it up
<Symmetria> takes just over 40 minutes to actually start at the moment
<henkj> how much memory is it supposed to use?
<Symmetria> heh, bout 500meg
<Symmetria> well, actually depends on how many data feeds Im throwing into it, if I go up to like, 9 feeds, it could get to over a gig
<henkj> so  pretty serious memory leak
<Symmetria> at the moment though, feeding it two full tables, its hitting about 450 - 500meg on startup, and 9 hours later is using 3.3gig
<Symmetria> :p
<henkj> a*
<Symmetria> yeah, as I said, pretty damn sure its got to do with not clearing a database query result 
<Symmetria> and at the rate this thing runs queries, it could easily use that kinda memory
<Symmetria> lol, its executing 900 thousand database queries just on startup
<Symmetria> 13950 quagga    20   0  170m  80m 2324 S  29,9  1,0   1:48.56 bgpd
<Symmetria> so far so good though with 200k routes outta 900k built 
<henkj> those poor dbs :P
<Symmetria> ARGH FUCK, *looks for some dry clothes to wear*, my damn dog was outside playing in the rain and just came and launched herself into my lap soaking wet
<Symmetria> 32 kilograms of dripping wet very excited puppy dog
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> i think to do a frimware upgrade you can connect the drive to a working pc
<Kilos> http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/223571en
<Kilos> im kinda bang and first gotta see if ddrescue can rescue something so that the patch cd can see the drive not give i/o error
<Kilos> just takes long
<Kilos> oh and that logfile is for it to use with next command so it doesnt redo what it has done
<Kilos> would have liked to have tried ddrescue on a small drive first to see and try understand
<Kilos> hmmm peer got him
<Kilos> where did you get that info magespawn_ it would be easier from a working pc methinks
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> power probs
<magespawn> i have written a short piece for our local newspaper on FOSS what do yo guys think?
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s201h1ddYf
<magespawn> I was resticted to 350 words
<magespawn> bbl go to go get kids.
<Kilos> looks good magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos ty
<mazal> Nice magespawn 
<magespawn> i would like to write more but the limit is 350 words for now
<magespawn> ty mazal
<mazal> Ja there is so much to say about open source hey
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good evening
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> you too mazal 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> interwebs not so stable again
<charl_> ah interesting, i got 500mb of free internet from voda http://gratisblox.nl/
<charl_> they seem to be desperate to try and sell people internet
<Symmetria> crap
<Symmetria> haha I ended up with a rather nice problem
<Symmetria> IDCG published an article of mine recently
<Symmetria> it generated 1300 business queries to myself
<Symmetria> Im a one man company and have no concept of who I would hire to help with this shit
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> response was slightly greater than anticipated
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> heh for anyone interested in the african internet
<Symmetria> http://idc-g.com/downloads/IDC-G_Newsletter04_Fall:Winter2012.pdf
<Symmetria> the article I wrote is the one about the African cause
<inetpro> magespawn: Free and open-source software (FOSS) or free/libre/open-source software (FLOSS) 
<inetpro> not F.O.S.S
 * superfly just calls it "open source" because he leans toward being pragmatic
<inetpro> I can agree with that, it's short and sweet, sadly often abused
<inetpro> or misused
<magespawn> inetpro so just remove the full stops?
<superfly> inetpro: when talking to plebians, it is easier to talk about "open source" as it is often unheard of. "free software" just means gratis software to most people
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> magespawn: those dots are just not right, but superfly is also right
<magespawn> I should be doing more articles along the same sort of lines, so the concepts will be more deeply explored and explained
<magespawn> hopefully i will also be able to get more words
<inetpro> magespawn: for interest sake, where will it be published?
<magespawn> just a local community newspaper called The District Network
<inetpro> nice
<superfly> magespawn: did you put down your contact details for support?
<magespawn> not on the article no, but i am running an ad at the same time for the shop
<magespawn> benefits of a small community 
<superfly> ah, OK
<Kilos> they only got telephones 6 months ago guys
<superfly> Ohi Ludo
<magespawn> lol 
<magespawn> seriously they still had a manual exchange like 15 years ago
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<Kilos> rescued:         0 B,  errsize:  10737 MB,  current rate:        0 B/s
<Kilos>    ipos:    33818 MB,   errors:       1,    average rate:        0 B/s
<Kilos>    opos:    33818 MB,     time from last successful read:    10.6 h
<Kilos> after every command it shows only 1 error
<Kilos> am i reading it right
<superfly> magespawn: still looking for an editor for your article?
<magespawn> okay superfly
<magespawn> Kilos but does not look like it has recovered anything
<superfly> I'll check it out later this evening - on the train right now
<Kilos> oh my goodness after all them hours
<magespawn> cool i need to send if off today sometime before 12 ahould be okay
<Kilos> maybe that one error is the I/O error
<superfly> OK.
<magespawn> Kilos not sure what ipos and opos stand for but it looks like the errsize is 10737 mb 
<magespawn> what program was this Kilos?
<Symmetria> http://www.e-allmoney.com/banknotes/eur/img/iceland1.jpg
<Symmetria> ^^^ funniest bank note I have
<Symmetria> :P that dude has balls growing on his face
<Kerbero> perhaps they call that thing a "pusund"
<Kerbero> or pusXXX in short :P
<Symmetria> http://videocafe.crooksandliars.com/scarce/stephen-colbert-offers-donald-trump-1000000
<Symmetria> man that was some hilarious tv
<Kilos> ddrescue
<Kilos> ddrescue -i30GiB -s10GiB /dev/sdb hdimage logfile
<Symmetria> btw Kilos
<Symmetria> you know I said I had that memory leak?
<Kilos> yes Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> 13950 quagga    20   0  376m 286m 2336 S   1,0  3,6  20:37.20 bgpd
<Symmetria> <3 
<Symmetria> I fixed it
<Kilos> good man
<Symmetria> heh 376meg is better than 3gig
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> very much so
<magespawn> Kilos did it make the logfile/
<magespawn> ?
<Kerbero> i memory leaked to about 24GB on a 16GB machine last week
<Kilos> yes magespawn 
<Kilos> but dont ask me where
<Kilos> and its still running
<magespawn> ah well let it run if you can 
<Kilos> yeah i am
<magespawn> then lets see if we can locate the logfile is and when it finishes
<Kilos> 11.2 hours so far
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero I had a problem where I wasnt freeing up memory from DB queries
<Kilos> lol must i leave out the next 3 commands
<Symmetria> so every 4 or 5 hours I was leaking 3 or 4 gigs of ram 
<Kilos> Symmetria, leaking how and where to?
<Symmetria> Kilos I'd forgotten to PQclear() after getting result sets outta postgres 
<magespawn> do you have to run those commands immediatly or are they to run on the logfile
<Symmetria> so query result, finish with it, and then overwrite it wihtout clearing up
<Kilos> i think they remain there so next time dd will go on from there mage
<Symmetria> but its done a little over 2.2 million DB queries since I started it this run
<Symmetria> and still sitting happy at < 400meg of ram
<Symmetria> so Im happy
<Kilos> great fix the whole internet now
<Symmetria> works out at under 200meg of ram per global routing feed
<Kilos> did you rhetorically remember to update that ubuntu thing?
<Symmetria> oh the local repo at my house, heh, lol, no havent gotten to that
<Symmetria> I was busy optimizing my db :P
<Symmetria> but I now have it moving *FAST*
<Symmetria> bgptracker=# select count(*) from tracker;
<Symmetria>   count
<Symmetria> ---------
<Symmetria>  2140664
<Symmetria> (1 row)
<Symmetria> Time: 214,332 ms
<Symmetria> bgptracker=#
<Symmetria> heh, 214.3ms to count 2.1 million records
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> heh, can also run this in under half a second:
<Symmetria> bgptracker=# select distinct prefix,count(prefix) from tracker where withdrawl='1' group by prefix order by count(prefix) desc;
<Symmetria>  178.248.238.0/24   |  1269
<Symmetria>  93.181.254.0/23    |  1249
<Symmetria>  151.118.254.0/24   |  1024
<Symmetria>  151.118.255.0/24   |  1024
<Symmetria>  151.118.18.0/24    |  1017
<Symmetria> ^^^ worlds most unstable internet prefix's at the moment
<Symmetria> heh and entire query took 389ms
<magespawn> okay Kilos I am off home will chat later
<Kilos> cool . go safe magespawn \
<Kerbero> 151.118, is that perhaps SA?
<Kilos> how far do you go?
<Symmetria> hrm Kerbero lemme check where that is
<Kerbero> what database do you use for bgptracker?
<Symmetria> postgres
<Symmetria> thats an international prefix
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Kerbero> ok
<Symmetria>  151.118.254.0/24 | 9009 174 209 3909 3909 3909
<Symmetria>  151.118.254.0/24 | 9009 3257 209 3909 3909 3909
<Symmetria> announced by Qwest
<Symmetria> ASNumber:       3908 - 3910
<Symmetria> ASName:         QWEST-AS-3908
<Symmetria> ASHandle:       AS3908
<Symmetria> OrgName:        Qwest Communications Company, LLC
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero its pretty nifty what I can see in bgp tracker
<Symmetria> instant access to figure out who is announcing what 
<Symmetria> and how stable it is
<Kerbero> you can basically plot the entire graph of the internet live
<Kerbero> would be really interesting to see that on a website
<Symmetria> Kerbero heh, I can tell you about every single change in the global table yes
<Symmetria> Kerbero working on that 
<Symmetria> :P my html/css sucks though so Im having to teach myself as I go along 
<Symmetria> heh, the php / javascript coding is easy, but the actual layout and design shit, that stuff isg etting to me :p
<Kerbero> yeah i know
<Kerbero> it's the same for me
<Symmetria> heh, Im actually developing bgp tracker as a proper product 
<Symmetria> so I'll be able to sell a service where you can feed me a bgp feed from your routers and I'll give you an interface to analyze the internet from your specific network perspective
<Symmetria> then at the same time working on a more public version which will let a client of a particular ISP take a look at stuff from their ISP's perspective
<Symmetria> like right now, I can tell you the path to anywhere from an IS perspective sinec I have all their data
<Symmetria> it just requires the ISPs to actually feed me the bgp 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w magespawn_ Vince-0 psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Ludo> Kilos, so I get no hi?!
<Kilos> lol hi there ludo
<Kilos> i thought you just wanna lurk in the quiet
<Kilos> peeps greet you everyday
<Kilos> are you only active at night ludo
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> coooweeee
<Kilos> hmm we need a nudge thing on irc thats shakes the whole screen around
<Kilos> SmilyBorg_w, why you at work still?
<Kilos> or is it an auto boot pc after power off?
<Kilos> Maaz, ping Ludo 
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host Ludo
<Kilos> Maaz,  ping ~ludolphn@41-133-214-4.dsl.mweb.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host ~ludolphn@41-133-214-4.dsl.mweb.co.za
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn_> hey Kilos
<smile> :)
<magespawn> Maaz ping 41.133.214.4
<Maaz> magespawn: 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4032ms
<magespawn> gues that is not an ip then
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<Kilos> hi smile 
<magespawn> Maaz ping gnc.no-ip.biz
<Maaz> magespawn: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 223.841/223.990/224.334/0.460 ms
<smile> hi oom kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> any new testimonials? :)
<magespawn> hi smile
<smile> hi, magespawn 
<smile> :)
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> tumbleweed: nice testimonial, thanks!
<Kilos> aw i didnt see
<smile> inetpro: do you love him? :p
<inetpro> huh?
<inetpro> smile: are you ok?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: np
 * tumbleweed is busy mucking around with Ubuntu on an ARM-based chromebook. It's pretty neat
<inetpro> tumbleweed: that sounds like fun, what speed?
<smile> inetpro: just a bit tired :)
<Kilos> ty tumbles
<inetpro> Kilos: hy dink seker ek is skeef of iets?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: 2x 1.6GHz ARMv7 cores, 2G RAM
<Kilos> nee
<smile> Kilos: ja? :p
<tumbleweed> inetpro: the exynos 5: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exynos_%28system_on_chip%29
<inetpro> interesting
<tumbleweed> it would be a totally awesome machine with decent I/O, but I'm running on an SD card, so I/O is dog slow
<Kilos> inetpro, did you have a better day today?
<inetpro> Kilos: oh much better thanks
<inetpro> but still rough
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> to much to do, to little time
<Kilos> thats the good thing about bad days
<Kilos> they make normal days feel good
<Vince-0> hello* was afk
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> wb Vince-0
<inetpro> tumbleweed: a Samsung device?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah
<inetpro> sounds like fun
<inetpro> tumbleweed: why on an SD card?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: so I can dual boot. Only got yesterday, don't know the bootloader yet. The on-board storage is eMMC, not sure how much faster it'll be
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> big storm coming inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: still coming?
<inetpro> sjoe
 * inetpro thought it was here already
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> oh ya coming from your side tonight
<Kilos> maybe some hail
<inetpro> Kilos: just a bit of a strong wind here
<inetpro> at the moment that is
<Kilos> no thunder??
<inetpro> no serious stuff no
<Kilos> its banging somewhere
<inetpro> ok, now some
<inetpro> BTW I think tomorrow we'll see some chaos on the roads in Gautengeleng
<Kilos> why whats happening
<Kilos> optog
<magespawn> e-toll protest?
<inetpro> tweets are telling me a big story about etolls
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> slow drive on the highway i think is the plan
<Kilos> i go crash now and hope the power doesnt cut ddrescue in half
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: good luck and good night
<Kilos> ty you too
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how much did you get that for?
<inetpro> and where?
<inetpro> wb Ludo
<tumbleweed> inetpro: some dodgy person on bidorbuy, R3k
<inetpro> yikes
<tumbleweed> I tried to get one when I was in london, but they sold out at the PCworld I visited, a couple of hours before I got there
<inetpro> when February comes I will have to make a decision
<inetpro> Nexus 10 or Note II
<inetpro> or something else
<inetpro> am leaning towards the Note 2 at this stage
<inetpro> to replace me Nexus S
<inetpro> guess I can't really use the tablet for a phone
<tumbleweed> yeah, you want a phone for that :)
<tumbleweed> the nexus tablets are nice toys, though
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> might be old but i love the n900
<magespawn> when do you guys think we will get to phones where we are with pc? able to choose the os?
 * inetpro at this stage would really love a android device with a full keyboard and good battery life 
<inetpro> ultimately with full ubuntu, but we still have some way to go before we get there
<inetpro> magespawn: I guess if the likes of tumbleweed are playing with Ubuntu on these devices it's not so far off
<magespawn> i use the hackers keyboard on my flyer
<tumbleweed> most of these devices run linux anyway, so running a custom userland isn't too hard
<magespawn> indeed but to make it easy that would be key to get it going everywhere
<tumbleweed> installing ubuntu on nexus 7s is rediculously easy
<inetpro> tumbleweed: but is it practicable?
<tumbleweed> not yet
<tumbleweed> but they gave nexus 7s to all the canonical employees at UDS
<tumbleweed> so I'd expect it to get better
<inetpro> that's what I thought
<inetpro> hope we get there soon :-)
<tumbleweed> it's totally usable, until your mouse gets locked "clicked"
<tumbleweed> but if you have a USB mouse, I guess that's solveable
<tumbleweed> and unless you have very nimble fingers, it's not particularly touch friendly
<magespawn> i did use android on the n900 for awhile, but did not run smoothly
<magespawn> have not tried any of the others yet
<smile> byee guys :D
<smile> good night :)
<magespawn> cheers smile
<smile> :)
<smile> see ya :)
<inetpro> bye smile
<smile> sleep good :)
<magespawn> how is this http://www.zdnet.com/25-gpus-devour-password-hashes-at-up-to-348-billion-per-second-7000008368/
<inetpro> Android has come a long way and has become a very versatile OS
<inetpro> but a native Linux would be my preferred OS on a mobile device somewhere in the future
<magespawn> now that would be awesome
<magespawn> as a side i installed a version of midnight commander on the n900
<inetpro> superfly: you don't perhaps have a way to find how drubin produced those irc stats last time around?
<superfly> inetpro: no
<inetpro> maybe a search in the old logs or something
<superfly> inetpro: I could pull all my IRC conversations, but then we'd have to figure some way of making them insto stats
<superfly> inetpro: do you have a link to the old reapproval application?
<inetpro> superfly: last link in the topic
<magespawn> . http://www.zdnet.com/in-just-three-years-android-has-crushed-the-smartphone-competition-7000007447/
<superfly> inetpro: the old one, not the currnet one
<inetpro> ahh, wait
<inetpro> superfly: I think it is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication?action=show&redirect=ZATeam%2FApprovalApplication
<inetpro> yes, that is also linked in the new approval application
<superfly> inetpro: ah, probably a general estimate
<inetpro> superfly: you don't think it's something that reads the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<superfly> oooo, pretty
<inetpro> superfly: what?
<superfly> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/05/%23ubuntu-za.html
<inetpro> superfly: what about that?
<magespawn> superfly how did you do that?
<inetpro> magespawn: how did he dow what?
<inetpro> those logs have been around for ever
<magespawn> thats almost how it looks in an irc client
<magespawn> but with that colouring?
<inetpro> magespawn: yes
<inetpro> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2004/07/05/%23ubuntu.html
<inetpro> Generated by irclog2html.py
<magespawn> ohh okay
<inetpro> superfly: look at the url of those images
<inetpro> something on en.gogloom.com
<magespawn> when was this channel first set up?
<inetpro> magespawn: Registered : Jul 22 11:27:44 2005 (7 years, 19 weeks, 5 days, 08:46:39 ago)
<inetpro>  /msg ChanServ info #ubuntu-za
<magespawn> cool ty
<magespawn> then the logs must be somewhere else because they are not there
<inetpro> ubuntu-za logging only started later
<inetpro> on irclogs
<magespawn> would be neat to have all of them
<magespawn> any who, good night all 
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<Vince-0> *was jamming guild wars
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how do you survive being a member of so many teams?
<inetpro> we really need more peeps to follow in his footsteps
<tumbleweed> inetpro: most of the teams I'm in, I'm an indirect member of
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/~stefanor/+participation for the gory details
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you an active motu?
<tumbleweed> I've been more active in the past, but yes
<inetpro> we need more South Africans in there, how do we do that?
<tumbleweed> I'm only a member of those xubuntu teams, for example, because all Ubuntu core-devs are indirect members of them
<inetpro> I think we should have that as one of our goals for the next year
<inetpro> GOAL: to support one of our members to become a MOTU in a three(3) year term
 * inetpro reading some other country applications
<tumbleweed> I'd love to see more developers from ZA
<tumbleweed> and would be happy to help however I could
<Wraz> What happened to Zanet ?
<Wraz> was an awesome #programming on there.
<tumbleweed> that's on shadowfire these days, I think
<inetpro> perhaps we should even try to get some ubuntu-za t-shirts at some point
<tumbleweed> we had some at some point
<tumbleweed> I lost mine :(
 * superfly has 2, 1 for him and 1 for mrs_fly which was too small for her
<Squirm> meh
 * Squirm falls asleep
 * magespawn not sleeping tonight
<magespawn> inetpro would we make our own?
<inetpro> magespawn: why not?
<magespawn> not sure what the the rules are regarding logos etc
<magespawn> would also be pretty cool to get some of the ubuntu branded merchandise
<inetpro> magespawn: for sure
<inetpro> guess we should make an effort and find out
<magespawn> doing some research now
<magespawn> there are a couple that come up, do we have a logo to use? .jpg .png file?
<tumbleweed> our logo predates the Ubuntu re-branding http://sourcewave.net/files/projects/ubuntu-za/UbuntuLogo-za.zip
<tumbleweed> although, the logo on the website seems inline with the current design...
<magespawn> there are some that will go as low as R32 per tea minimum order 500
<tumbleweed> i assume we need something with much lower volume
<magespawn> they will do single but fot R115 -R130 each
<magespawn> also depends on colours and texr etc
<magespawn> text even
<magespawn> http://creativebrands.co.za/t-shirt-printing.html 
<magespawn> the thing that will count against us is all the colours 
<magespawn> we might have to see if we can do it in an outline, i count at least 8 colours
<magespawn> there is one there for R95 full colour minimum 1 
 * inetpro just fell asleep
<inetpro> good night 
<magespawn> night inetpro
<magespawn> tumbleweed do we need to redo the logo to fit in with the rebranding?
<tumbleweed> magespawn: we can do anything we want
<magespawn> okay 
<magespawn> i will look into it
<tumbleweed> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<magespawn> good night all(again)
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-06
<superfly> Morning mazal
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<mazal> Morning superfly 
<superfly> Anyone have any tips on stopping a shaving cut from bleeding?
<inetpro> superfly: stop shaving
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> inetpro: thanks, I'll file that under, "prevention"
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos Guten Morgen
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro and others
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell kilos Guten Morgen" 7 seconds ago
<inetpro> sjoe
<superfly> Kilos: have any tips on stopping a shaving cut from bleeding?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: you are late
<inetpro> Kilos: he needs your help
<inetpro> now
<Kilos> ya been watching ddrescue go through its paces so slowly
<Kilos> staal druppels
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> lennons products
 * inetpro wonders whether he would have that
<inetpro> superfly: is it really that bad?
<superfly> inetpro: no, just incessant
<superfly> it has been bleeding for the last hour
<inetpro> wow!
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> stick a plaster over it
<superfly> Kilos: het nie een nie
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> toilet paperr
<inetpro> Kilos: with kids in the house you better get yourself some plaster, please
<Kilos> me?
<inetpro> oops
<superfly> i've got a tissue, busy using it every few minutes (or seconds)
<Kilos> i got lotsa plaster
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<superfly> Hehehe
<superfly> Kilos: not that kind of plaster... Bandaids
<inetpro> superfly: swedish bitters
<Kilos> superfly, just put a small double piece of toilet paper there and hold it
<Kilos> ya bandaids elastoplast them sticky things
<Kilos> then make the paper patch black with a cokey pen and tell peeps you trying to see what you will look like with a black beard but trying only in a small place to see
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<superfly> hi barrydk
<superfly> barrydk: lemme guess, you use Afrihost as your ISP?
<superfly> Kilos: thanks, looks like keeping the tissue pressed against my lip has worked
<Kilos> mtnbusiness i see. what you looking at fly?
<barrydk> wrong superfly it is access
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> barrydk: that was my second guess
<superfly> barrydk: I use them too, but Afrihost is more popular
<barrydk> ok didnt know and dont realy care as long as it is working. 
<mazal> Why is Afrihost better superfly ?
<barrydk> What made you think that
<Kilos> best internet connection is one that works ya
<mazal> hehehehe
<barrydk> Here in our part of the world beggers cant be choosers the choices arent wide
<superfly> mazal: it isn't - I said it was more *popular*
<mazal> Ah ok , thought you had some info that I need on that one :)
<mazal> Always looking for something better if there is
<superfly> barrydk: Axxess is owned by Afrihost, and Afrihost got MTN to build them a nationwide network. So Axxess got to benefit from that.
<superfly> mazal: in my experience, Axxess is that.
<barrydk> ok
<barrydk> So actualy your first guess was correct
<superfly> barrydk: so when you join the channel we can see which network you're joining from
<superfly> and you joined from the mtnbusiness network - the new one made for Afrihost and Axxess
<barrydk> ok interesting i would never have looked or think about that as i said it must only work
<Kilos> hehe superfly is the cut on your lip?
<Kilos> funny place to shave
<Kilos> but easy to cover tissue paper then with lipstick
<superfly> Kilos: well, maybe you can't grow a snor, but I don't wanna look like a bergie
<Kilos> oh top lip
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> i already did for movember
<mazal> Can you guys explain something to be re that network adress
<superfly> mazal: what do you want explained?
<mazal> (~barrydk@105-236-22-140.access.mtnbusiness.co.za)
<mazal> That number is the ip yes ?
<superfly> yes
<mazal> Why do me and barry have the same one even though we working on different laptops
<mazal> Should we have different ones ?
<mazal> We are on the same router , butter different machines
<superfly> anything else...?
<superfly> Oh, looks like I'm lagging
<superfly> mazal: there, you said it yourself
<mazal> I thought each of our machines should have had a different ip. Or does the ISP give the one ip to the router ?
<mazal> And then the router gives different dhcp ip's on the lan for our laptops ?
<superfly> mazal: do you know the difference between an internal and an external IP address?
<mazal> Nope , but I think I am learning that now
<superfly> mazal: do you know what is so special about the 192.168.0.0 range?
<mazal> That is my router's range on my lan
<mazal> But other than that I dunno hat is special about the range
<mazal> what even
<superfly> no, not really. My lan uses 192.168.1.0, and it is in that same /range/
<superfly> mazal: I'm on my phone, you'll have to Google it for me.
<mazal> The range ?
<superfly> Yup
<mazal> Hmm , very interesting. It's a class c private range not usable on the internet
<mazal> So the router gives that range to the laptops on the lan for the lan network , but the isp then gives an external ip to the router for accessing internet if I start to get this correctly
<barrydk> Superfly : So if i want to run a server at home that is accesable from outside i must ask my isp for a dedicated ip ad?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<superfly> barrydk: you can, though that would be extremely expensive
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<barrydk> any ideas how much
<superfly> nope, but that's not what I do
<superfly> I use a dynamic dns service
<mazal> You teaching us too many thing to play with this morning , we gonna break something lol
<mazal> Gonna research that a bit , sounds interesting
<barrydk> So you have one at home
<superfly> barrydk: server?
<barrydk> yip
<superfly> I have 2
<superfly> though one is mostly used as a router
<barrydk> ok
<mazal> Is there a specific one that you can recomend we research superfly ?
<mazal> The dynamic dns service I mean
<Kilos> http://www.techrepublic.com/downloads/setting-up-a-dynamic-dns-
<Kilos> or you can watch a video
<Kilos> http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Set_Up_Dynamic_DNS
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np0VeQJwlI0
<barrydk> Dankie oom Kilos nog speelgoed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> always try google first them the fly will help you fix it after
<Kilos> lotsa fun coming with ip addresses
<barrydk> im bussy on google 
<mazal> We already seen a few that looks interesting. But will research it first
 * mazal sien barry gaan sy server breek lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i did a direct cable connection with 2 pcs and no router
<Kilos> whew what a job thawas
<Kilos> that was
<Kilos> mazal, barrydk ons het n afrikaanse kanaal ook #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> daar is mense hier wat nie kan volg nie
<Kilos> hi drussell Hodgestar 
<barrydk> Soory forget when im getting excited and then Mazal fall in the trap.
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> Did you use one pc for a router?
<mazal> Oom Kilos do you mean you did that dymanic dns with the 2 pc's ?
<Kilos> i dunno what i did but it worked eventually
<Kilos> had the guys going for a while
<Kilos> shared 3g on 2 pcs
<mazal> We have been wanting our own server that is accessible on internet for a very long time
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<barrydk> Hi Squirm
<Kilos> mazal, you got a spare pc for it?
<Kilos> superfly, has a P2 as his one server
<mazal> Kilos no , but barry does. He can be the guinea pig :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> And he has loads more patience than me
<barrydk> i'm still here
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> download ubuntu-server edition
<Kilos> just check its the 32bit version if the spare pc dont handle 64 bit
<mazal> We already have that Kilo's. We have 3 ubuntu servers at work
<Kilos> oh ya i forget . sorry
<mazal> We built them for our file sharing and mysql databases for registers
<mazal> That was a battle , but it was fun and learned a ton
<superfly> I use afraid.org
<superfly> if you want a permanent server on the internet, use a VPS
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<superfly> suddenly all quiet?
<barrydk> Hey Sfly we can't chat and read google at the same time. You gave us a lot of homework this morning
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> and work in between
<inetpro> superfly: ok it looks like we are out of luck
<inetpro> see: http://en.gogloom.com/FreeNode/ubuntu-za/
<inetpro> seems they have data for ubuntu-za only up to Feb 2011
<inetpro> not sure why they stopped
<inetpro> and I'm not sure how they collect the data in the first place
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Does Maaz have logs of the whole year ?
<inetpro> magespawn: and previous logs of ubuntu-za where logged at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<inetpro> sadly that's a dead link now
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> or recruit peeps that can
<mazal> inetpro, so you don't have any logs at all ?
<inetpro> mazal: yes I have in a postgresql database through quassel
<mazal> Isn't there maybe an app that can compile stats from the logs ?
<mazal> Way back when I had a channel on govnet I used an app called mircstats to compile stats directly from the logs. Maybe there is something like that for linux ?
<inetpro> that would probably still work on the logs at irclogs above
<inetpro> so I guess somebody will have to pull those logs and generate some stats
<inetpro> but a service used by drubin previously would have been nice and least effort
 * inetpro is lazy
<Kilos> nee man have some coffee inetpro and get going
<inetpro> Kilos: when I have time I will look into it
<Kilos> cool ty
<inetpro> pulling the logs should be very easy with wget or curl
<inetpro> actually curl would be best suited for that
<superfly> inetpro: I have my quassel logs... but that'll be a pain to parse
<inetpro> superfly: exactly
<inetpro> but I'm wondering, perhaps canonical have automated ways already
<inetpro> we just need to find out 
<superfly> inetpro: ping me again tonight at around 9, I'll see what I can do
<inetpro> superfly: thanks
<inetpro> btw, for those who don't know it, our discussions are logged by ubuntulog_
<inetpro> ubuntulog_: you have a tail
<barrydk> Don't know much about what youre talking about but say if me and Mazal can help with something
<inetpro> ubuntulog_: help
 * inetpro just found another service that seems to do these kind of stats, not sure how they do it
<inetpro> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ubuntu-za&net=freenode
<inetpro> only started now
<superfly> !ubuntulog_
<superfly> !help
<superfly> it doesn't respond to much
<inetpro> and that tail has been there for quite a while it seems
<Kilos> hi Wraz welcome to ubuntu_za
<Kilos> Plugin defined commands:
<Kilos>  
<Kilos>    UNLOAD    LOAD      RELOADALL SOURCE    TCL
<Kilos>    RELOADALL UNLOADALL PL_RELOAD RELOAD    UNLOAD
<Kilos>    LOAD      UNLOAD    LOAD      PY        TIMER
<Kilos> can only get it to reloadall
<Kilos> Tcl plugin Rehashed
<Kilos> if you pm ubuntulog_ then type in /help there lotsa commands
<Kilos> dunno if thats from freenode
<Kilos> afraid to play with them
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm guessing but that could simply be xchat help
<charl_> good morning!
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<barrydk> Superfly : What do you use to chat on your phone?
<superfly> barrydk: In IRC? Quassel
<superfly> well, Quassel2Go
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<barrydk> Is it a app? 
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> aw inetpro had hopes one of you could use them commands to get the log goodie active
<superfly> barrydk: I would hope so, how else would it run?
<barrydk> ok ok 
<barrydk> i only get quasseldroid beta on samsung apps
<Kilos> barrydk, you can install quassel on ubuntu
<Kilos> its in the repos
<barrydk> i use xchat on ubuntu but want something for my phone
<superfly> barrydk: I'm not using Android
 * inetpro is happy with quasseldroid but don't use it that often
<barrydk> ok i thought you did as i think you said earlyer you were on your phone
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, I use QuasselDroid on my Kindle, and it works pretty well.
<superfly> barrydk: I was.
<superfly> barrydk: my phone doesn't run Android
<barrydk> ok what do you use then Superfly
<superfly> an N900
<barrydk> ok
 * superfly wants to see if he can upgrade to Sailfish
<superfly> if/when it comes out
<inetpro> what is sailfish?
<barrydk> Was also wondering See fishingg boats sand
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Sailfish are two species of fish in the genus Istiophorus, living in warmer sections of all the oceans of the world.
<superfly> Maaz: google for Jolla Sailfish
<Maaz> superfly: "Jolla expects Sailfish SDK to reach developers in early Q1 2013" http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/04/jolla-expects-sailfish-sdk-to-reach-developers-in-q1-2013/ :: "Jolla Sailfish OS on GS3 - xda-developers" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34983792 :: "In Depth Overview of Jolla Sailfish UI | Jolla Users Blog"
<Maaz> http://www.jollausers.com/2012/11/in-depth-overview-of-jolla-sailfish-ui/ :: "Jolla Confirms It Will Unveil Sailfish M…
<barrydk> ya thought so Inetpro
<barrydk> hmmm looks like a total different species
<Kilos> hi Tonberry timkeller 
<Kilos> lo plustwo 
<Tonberry> o hi
<inetpro> wb Tonberry
 * Tonberry knik
<inetpro> anyone wanting to get involved in Ubuntu development might find the following to be a useful guide
<inetpro> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<tumbleweed> inetpro: :)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you like that?
<superfly> tumbleweed: looking good
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah, I keep meaning to write some articles for it
<tumbleweed> (oh, if you're in ZA, you might find the bzr based workflows too bandwidth intensive and slow, for many packages, compared to grabbing the source from a local mirror)
<tumbleweed> inetpro: if you don't know where to start, I suggest https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/BugFixingInitiative
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I got that link from Daniel Holbach's message to ubuntu-devel-announce last night
<tumbleweed> aha, I'm behind on my mail :)
<mazal> Hi guys , barry is trying to setup quassel on his phone to enter here
<mazal> But it doesn't want to take irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<mazal> Is there a dufferent server and port one must use from a phone ?
<tumbleweed> the traditional IRC port is 6667, not 8001
<tumbleweed> but apparently freenode listens on 6665, 6666, 6667, 6697 (SSL only), 7000 (SSL only), 7070 (SSL only), 8000, 8001 and 8002
<mazal> It keeps telling him "connection information not filled out properly"
<mazal> This is on quassal
<mazal> We enter the server and the port and the username
<Kilos> jedirc
<mazal> Tried both ports 8001 and 6667
<Kilos> mazal, just try jedirc and if it works then go baǩ and try sort quassel
<tumbleweed> check the other settings?
<tumbleweed> e.g. nicknameetc.
<Kilos> oh my sorry tumbleweed 
<mazal> There is no other settings
<mazal> Servername , port and username
<tumbleweed> you sure your phone  is online? :)
<tumbleweed> sttill, that's an odd error for a conneciton failure
<mazal> Ye he's getting email and fb
<superfly> mazal: quassel is not a traditional IRC client
<tumbleweed> oh, quassel. are you not supposed to point it at a quassel server?
<superfly> mazal: QuasselDroid connects to your Quassel server
<mazal> Ho we gonna find that adres ?
<mazal> how even
<superfly> mazal: you run your server
<mazal> Run your own server ?
<superfly> mazal: yes, you run your own Quassel server
<mazal> Makes no sense
<superfly> It makes perfect sense, Quassel is not a traditional IRC client
<mazal> So what must one enter at the server ?
<superfly> mazal: your Quassel server's details
<mazal> And where do one find that ?
<tumbleweed> you need to run one
<tumbleweed> ideally on a server somewhere
<superfly> like a VPS
<mazal> Ie this can't be done
<mazal> So what other way can one enter here from phone ?
<mazal> webchat ?
<tumbleweed> or any other IRC client for your phone
<superfly> mazal: I think magespawn_ has messed with a few Android IRC clients
<tumbleweed> quasseldroid isn't actually an IRC client, it talks to the quassel server, which is the IRC client
<mazal> Ah ok , didn't know that
<superfly> yeah, QuasselDroid is a Quassel client :-)
<tumbleweed> the advantage of it is that you can seamlessly move between your machines, appearing on IRC as one person
<superfly> Hence why I can chat from my phone, my tablet AND my PC, and never leave the room :-)
<mazal> Will ask magespawn_ when he's around what client he could suggest
<superfly> s/room/channel/
<superfly> Maaz: google for Android IRC client
<Maaz> superfly: "Yet Another Android IRC Client - Yaaic" http://www.yaaic.org/ :: "AndroIRC - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androirc&hl=en :: "AndChat.net - IRC Client for Android" http://www.andchat.net/ :: "AndroIRC - The best IRC client for Android your device need" http://www.androirc.com/ :: "Android IRC clients «
<Maaz> Brad's blog" http://blog.lassey.us/2010/06/25/android-irc-clients/ :: "The Best IRC Clients…
<mazal> This is a Samsung S2
<superfly> Those would be the 3 I have heard of the most
<mazal> Ok thanx will look into those
<barrydk> maaz google for android irc client
<Maaz> barrydk: "Yet Another Android IRC Client - Yaaic" http://www.yaaic.org/ :: "AndroIRC - Android Apps on Google Play" https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androirc&hl=en :: "AndChat.net - IRC Client for Android" http://www.andchat.net/ :: "AndroIRC - The best IRC client for Android your device need" http://www.androirc.com/ :: "Android IRC clients «
<Maaz> Brad's blog" http://blog.lassey.us/2010/06/25/android-irc-clients/ :: "The Best IRC Clients …
<Superhuman> If you have quassel core, you can use the android version.
<superfly> Superhuman: yeah, we were just talking about that :-)
<Superhuman> Jip, I saw afterwards. Quassel is the best thing to come to irc world, and it makes sense to use.
<Superhuman> One thing it does need, is a Quassel provider. Some company that provides you a quassel core connection, for X amount a month.
<superfly> Superhuman: I think there might be such a thing, but I haven't looked recently
<superfly> just thought I saw it in the Quassel channel a couple of months ago
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> A quick duckduckgo found this: http://woboq.com/quassel.html
<superfly> even iQuassel, wow... https://itunes.apple.com/app/iquassel/id566844252
<mazal> We were busy fiddling with simpleirc , but then work intruded
<mazal> Looks like iy will work though
<mazal> it even
<mazal> Bye for now everyone
<inetpro> kilos has another power failure or in saving mode again?
<magespawn_> afternoon all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<drubin> inetpro: please ping me about the meeting tomorrow.
<drubin> or email a reminder and I will deff come and show my suppoer
<inetpro> drubin: what meeting?
<magespawn> reapproval 
<inetpro> drubin: the re-approval is on Tuesday, 18 December 2012 at 22:00 SAST
<inetpro> good to hear that you are still around, thanks drubin
<inetpro> s/hear/see/
<drubin> inetpro: Ya just busy and I forget but I am around.
<drubin> I don't irc that much any more
<Kilos> so who is Wraz ?
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> dammit
<Symmetria> been phoning around trying to buy a certain fiber cable in this country
<Symmetria> the fiber guys in this country have never heard of such
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> long wait from overseas
<Symmetria> heh, its interesting, this particular cable uses 12 fiber strands 
<Symmetria> ooops 10 sorry
<Symmetria> into a single connector on each side
<henkj> Symmetria: who did you try?
<Symmetria> and requires a form of multimode fiber thats VERY rare
<Symmetria> (whats called OM4 MMF)
<Symmetria> henk, falcon was my first try
<Symmetria> then a coupla other random places I had heard about
<Symmetria> but I suspected I might have this problem, there is only one type of equipment that uses that fiber and I think Im probably the first person in the country to actually even think about using it
<Symmetria> (that fiber is *specifically* used for 100gig -> 100gig 
<henkj> then there's not much chance of there being stock, even if people know about it
<Kilos> hey mazal you guys winning?
<mazal> I dunno , will see if barry tries it
<mazal> But he so busy on the farm after hours that he doesn't have much time for pc things
<Kilos> what do you do on a farm at night
<Symmetria> henkj heh is gonna be pretty cool though turning that stuff up
<Kilos> apart from watch tv
<Symmetria> I've never attempted to turn up a single 200G LAG on anything
<henkj> LAG?
<Symmetria> aggregation group
<Symmetria> basically, take 2 x 100gig links
<Symmetria> and bundle them together
<Symmetria> basically what we're doing, is taking 2 high powered routers
<Symmetria> putting 2 100gig links between them
<Symmetria> bundling the 100gig links into a single channel
<Symmetria> and then running a virtual chassis shared control plane over it
<Symmetria> so you end up with a single virtual router 
<Symmetria> with a sick high speed link between them
<Symmetria> then you take a switch with 2 x 10gig links coming out of it, plug a single 10gig into each chassis, and run whats called LACP over them, to bundle those
<Symmetria> so you end up with 20gig from each switch into the virtual router 
<Symmetria> if you lose an entire chassis, it drops to a 10gig uplink to the switch, but nothing goes down
<Symmetria> so there is total redundancy
<Symmetria> (this is the system we're aiming to implement at one of the .za universities for their campus network)
<Symmetria> pricey, but kinda sweet
<henkj> nice
<henkj> but where does the 200G link go to?
<Symmetria> its between the two core routers
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/core-distribution.png
<Symmetria> in that picture, those 2 boxes in the virtual chassis
<Symmetria> have the 200gig link between them
<henkj> ok, but where are they?
<Symmetria> in the data center at the university :)
<inetpro> The future of Ubuntu revealed http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/the-future-of-ubuntu-revealed-1114487?goback=.gde_48682_member_192944130
<inetpro> 1,600 schools - 50,000 Ubuntu desktops?
<inetpro> in South Africa!?
 * inetpro wonders
<Kilos> dont sit and wonder go home
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, ok
 * magespawn is going to be working late, making dvd of fish's school concert
<Kilos> lol we here if you lonely magespawn 
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> trying to get to grips with this video capture program
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> finally choose the right settings that does notmcause it to drop like 150 frames a second
<Kilos> what, you trying to make lotsa bits and pieces into one movie?
<magespawn> no one movie from video camera on to hard drive
<Kilos> oh isnt thateasy?
<Kilos> lotsa camera stuff in repos
<magespawn> not when the capture program drops frames for some reason
<magespawn> other os
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> could not get ubuntu to see the capture device
<Kilos> ai you missing some app thats does it
<magespawn> mm maybe or some setting but anyway seems to be working now
<mazal> Did capturing way back , not an easy task
<mazal> Now I just do dvd to mp4 and some very small editing
<mazal> My biggest battle was to find a capture device that keeps the video and audio in sync
<magespawn> this one seems to drop a lot of frames
<magespawn> maybe the pc is not fast enough
<mazal> cpu ?
<mazal> Speed of cpu I mean
<magespawn> actually not sure
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i forget
<magespawn> not about to look now will look when first full length capture is done
<mazal> I found the best to be external capture device that does all the work. The internal ones all failed. On an external the pc actually just do the saving
<inetpro> Kilos: you are way to quiet today
<inetpro> you in saving mode or what?
<Kilos> ya head not happy inetpro 
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> np ill survive
<charl_> sorry to hear Kilos, feel better soon! :(
<Kilos> thanks for the concern
<Kilos> ty charl_ 
<inetpro> the weather?
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<Kilos> rather wrm tonight
<Kilos> warm
<inetpro> Kilos: I thought perhaps is the weather that is messing with the head?
<inetpro> this constant shift between cold and hot
<Kilos> oh no its digging up dubbeltjies and pulling other weeds round the house
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<magespawn> Kilos have a break have a kit kat
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i am off chat later
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> i go eat guys
<Kilos> bbnn
<inetpro> lekker eet oom
 * inetpro bbl also
<Kilos> ty
<Vince-0> Gaai
<Vince-0> Hi I mean
<smile> hi :)
<Vince-0> stupid headsets too complicated
<inetpro> good evening smile
<smile> good evening :)
<smile> exam tomorrow :o
<inetpro> smile: yikes!
<inetpro> what are you writing?
<smile> whut? :o
<inetpro> smile: what exam?
<inetpro> smile: what exam are you writing tomorrow?
<smile> oh, I'm not writing it :)
<smile> it's an oral exam :p
<inetpro> ah
<smile> I need to say the answers :P
<smile> it's about computer networks
<smile> and how computers co-operate together
<smile> :p
<charl_> an oral exam about computers... that sounds unusual?
<smile> yeah, but it's actually quite fun :p
<inetpro> smile: hmm... but you know all those answers to that anyway
<smile> I know every detail, so, he can ask me everything :p
 * inetpro also finds oral exam out of the ordinary 
<charl_> smile: is that at a university?
<inetpro> charl_: he's much younger than you :-)
<smile> charl_: no, my last year at the school for 12-18 age :)
<charl_> smile: ah i see ok, that makes more sense :)
<charl_> inetpro: that says nothing, i finished studying years ago anyway :P
<smile> but it's not easy ;)
<smile> It's about 300 pages theory :P
<charl_> heh wait until you get into university!
<charl_> :P
<inetpro> charl_: hmm... I thought you where like 21
<smile> 1000 pages then? o.O
<charl_> inetpro: lol no i'm quite a few years older than that ;)
<inetpro> lol
<charl_> smile: thousands :D
<smile> charl_: then I won't learn every detail anymore :P
<charl_> well you get so much documentation and references these days, knowing every detail is both impossible and unnecessary
<smile> but I want to know everything of it :)
<charl_> it's always good to try/!
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<inetpro> superfly: it's almost 21:00 when you need to focus on stats
<smile> yeaah, charl_ :) how are you?
<charl_> smile: i'm good! today a decent bit of snow here
<charl_> has it snowed in your area yet?
<Vince-0> snoow nice - 
<smile> charl_: yes, but not so much :P much more snow (10cm) is expected tomorrow :P
<charl_> yes here too
<smile> It will disarrange the traffic :P
<charl_> in between 10cm and 20cm
<Kilos> hi Narf23 
<Kilos> hi charl_ smile inetpro 
<Kilos> hi ludo
<smile> hi oom Kilos :p
<Kilos> oh hi Vince-0 
<smile> charl_: do you need to go out tomorrow? :p
<Vince-0> lol no mic on any of my devices
<Vince-0> hii\
<Kilos> wassup the mic Vince-0 ?
<Narf23> poor Vince - 1st PC now Tablet :P
<superfly> inetpro: OK, just switching on my computer
<Narf23> No mic in Google hang out..
<Kilos> ah Narf23 you one of the lug guys?
<Narf23> Yea - 1st time in ubuntu_za IRC
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> superfly: get the kiddies sorted before you start
<Kilos> hehe inetpro  you too cheeky
<inetpro> Narf23: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Narf23> ty
<Kilos> Narf23, tell us a bit about yourself
<superfly> inetpro: *just* have
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> superfly: so where do we start?
<Narf23> I'm a M$ techi starting to get into a little of Linux 
<inetpro> perhaps easiest if you can provide stats for the website
<Narf23> Just received my Pi and about to start playing
<charl_> smile: yeah i need to go to work, but the roads are salted so i don't worry too much to go on the bicycle
<Kilos> ah
<smile> okay :p maybe your fingers freeze :o
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<smile> Narf23: good w ork ;)
<smile> I ordered mine too :)
<superfly> inetpro: I have no idea where to get those
<charl_> smile: yeah i always have that problem, that's why i wear gloves now
<smile> :)
<charl_> smile: actually biking with gloves is quite nice, my head doesn't get cold too quickly, just my fingers
<inetpro> smile: last time I think you had google stats
<superfly> inetpro: ah, true, I can look at that
<inetpro> superfly: http://saturnlaboratories.co.za/files/ubuntu-za_visitors.png
<smile> charl_: I was supercooled one day, and I just felt onto the ground :p
<smile> inetpro: google stats for? :)
<inetpro> oops, was I just talking to smile?
<charl_> smile: oh my goodness, that's not good
<inetpro> sorry smile, I meant to talk to the fly
<inetpro> tab completion fail
<smile> inetpro: yea :o
<inetpro> wb Vince-0
<smile> charl_: It was under freezing temperature outside, I spent too much time outside and my body decided to go in sleep mode :P
<Vince-0> oh herrow
<mazal> Sleep well all
<smile> good night, mazal
<superfly> inetpro: we don't use the website much, and you can tell by looking at the stats
<Vince-0> so hows this: pc: webcam, 2 sound cards, two headsets + tablet + phone: wifi + 3g and no voice on my mic
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> night maz
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<inetpro> superfly: I guess we have to face the reality and work on that
<charl_> smile: wow ok, that's scary :S be careful!
<inetpro> or accept it as is
<magespawn> what website superfly?
<superfly> inetpro: the "reality" is that our presense is the mailing list and IRC
<inetpro> there's more than enough info all over the place
<superfly> and the website really isn't used for much
<inetpro> superfly: it still is an important site to keep
<inetpro> many a new linux user starts his journey at http://ubuntu-za.org/
<superfly> inetpro: so maybe we need to re-analyse what our site should be doing
<smile> charl_: I will :)
<inetpro> superfly: I agree, it's worth looking at that
<smile> After one day I was happy again! :P
<magespawn> Vince-0: where is the hang-out again?
<smile> and for me no school that day :)
<inetpro> superfly: as I mentioned late last night, I would love to see more South Africans getting involved in Ubuntu development
<superfly> inetpro: I agree, but where are they going to hear about Ubuntu?
<magespawn> i made some progress on the idea of t-shirts
<inetpro> our website should point back to the places where things happen
<inetpro> where things really happen*
<superfly> Maybe we should make it a static site? just 2 or 3 HTML pages?
 * inetpro could live with that
<Kilos> magespawn, you musta missed it
<inetpro> superfly: it would make your life much easier
<Kilos> we short of lotsa stats
<inetpro> superfly: but at the same time, it could make it difficult for others to update
<superfly> inetpro: it should be small enough that it doesn't need updating ;-)
<magespawn> thinks so Kilos
<inetpro> superfly: ok, how about we put that up for a vote in our next meeting?
<inetpro> obviously anyone can jump into the discussion at any point before the meeting
<Kilos> inetpro, member charl_ offered to sort the site
<Kilos> or help anyway
<superfly> inetpro: OK
<superfly> inetpro: site statistics updated
<inetpro> superfly: where did you post that?
<superfly> inetpro: on the reapproval page
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro doing yet another forced refresh
<Vince-0> goowsh
<inetpro> superfly: nothing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012#Website_Traffic
<superfly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012#Website
<inetpro> ahh :-)
<inetpro> maybe we should move that down to stats?
<Kilos> theres lotsa ubuntu hours not mentioned
<Kilos> neil should have the info on last few
<inetpro> Kilos: we don't really have to mention them all
<inetpro> just that they did happen and then some stuff to make the report look nice
<Kilos> looks like we had nothing since 2011
<inetpro> oh and maybe some references to reports
<inetpro> obviously the more info the better, but often less is more
<Kilos> no here man
<Kilos> we cant lose this reapp thing
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<Kilos> someone should take maia a case of redbull
<inetpro> like that will really happen!?
<inetpro> we have some big guns coming from #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> but we need to work on getting more :-)
<Kilos> ya but they need bullets
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> rope drussell in too
<magespawn> looks like some of the ubuntu hour dates got mixed around
<inetpro> eish!
<drussell> hehehe
 * drussell hides
<inetpro> magespawn: we can't let that happen
<Kilos> hi deegee
<inetpro> magespawn: please fix what you see that is wrong
<inetpro> drussell: wb
<magespawn> will do
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<drussell> inetpro: :o)
<drussell> inetpro: surviving!
<magespawn> i will have a good look tomorrow on a tablet at the moment
<superfly> inetpro: OK, pulling nick stats on #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> drussell: don't forget to breathe
<superfly> oh, whoops, just realised that's for all time...
<magespawn> that will be interesting
<magespawn> what about highvoltage? he was in here a bit too
<Kilos> breathing is good for the health
<inetpro> magespawn: for sure
<drussell> inetpro: heh, yeah, life without breathing is very short :o)
<magespawn> it is also what causes you to die
<inetpro> Kilos: seems charl_ has run away now that you mentioned him
<Kilos> charl_, ping
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> watching idiot box or something
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry he'll jump in when he has the time
<inetpro> any other suggestions for the report, anyone!?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, any ideas?
<Kilos> lo ludo
<inetpro> drussell: good to see that there's still signs of life on that side
<inetpro> you should show more of yourself in here
<Kilos> he does man
<Kilos> every day or so
<Kilos> just likes to lurk
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... so maybe it's me?
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> inetpro: for reference: select sender.sender, count(backlog.senderid) as active from backlog join sender on sender.senderid = backlog.senderid where bufferid = 17 and time > '2010-12-01 00:00:00' group by sender.sender, backlog.senderid order by active desc;
<Kilos> ya you lurk till your nick is mentioned or you can jump on me
<smile> byee :p
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> toods smile 
<smile> good night :p
<inetpro> superfly: nice
<smile> see ya :)
<inetpro> superfly: you should blog that when you have time
<drussell> magespawn: one of many things that can cause death :oD
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> meanwhile it will be interesting to see the following graph over time
<inetpro> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ubuntu-za&net=freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> good idea
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<Kilos> hehe you check ludo
<Kilos> i greeet daily with no reaction then when i skip a day he wants to know why
<Kilos> hahaha
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want magespawn Trying to butter me up or something?
<magespawn> Maaz for you the world is not enough
<Maaz> magespawn: I'll remember that
<inetpro> Maaz: for you the world
<Maaz> inetpro: for you the world is not enough
<inetpro> Maaz: forget last factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: I didn't know about last factoid anyway
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> did not mean to teach him that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont even get time to play with my bot anymore
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night inetpro magespawn superfly and others
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> night Kilos
<inetpro> superfly: eish! That sender column has way to many records
<superfly> inetpro: I know
<superfly> I did a few things, and I still have to filter it down
<inetpro> wonder why they didn't simply have a nick column
<magespawn> good night 
<inetpro> magespawn: gaan slaap
<inetpro> fp
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-07
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> where is the fly
<Kilos> his server crashed?
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> hi timkeller barrydk 
<barrydk> morning
<mazal> Morning all
<mazal> Maaz , koffie on
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<mazal> Maaz , coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<mazal> Môre oom
<mazal> How goes there ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<mazal> Good thanx
<barrydk> sheep done Kilos
<mazal> Kilos do you know if there is a manual or pdf or something like that which is a manual for Maaz's command ?
<mazal> commands even
<Kilos> um
<mazal> Or is it just the Maaz help way ?
<Kilos> Maaz, is an ibid bot
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal and Kilos!
<mazal> Maaz , dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<Kilos> you can get one in the repos for your own channel to practise on
<Kilos> but there are lotsa command that i have saved somewhere
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<barrydk> maaz in your dreams
<Maaz> barrydk: Sorry...
<mazal> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want mazal Trying to butter me up or something?
<mazal> Kilos we came tight with that irc on phone thing
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Barry using simple irc and seems to work ok
<mazal> right even
<Kilos> i dont know new fones but on my old nokias jedirc works well
<Kilos> thats my last resort when all pcs crashed
<Kilos> Maaz, google jebirc for samsung cell phones
<mazal> I myself don't have a smartphone , I still old school. Do pc things on pc. Phone is just for texting and phoning
<Kilos> eish
<Maaz> Kilos: Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<Kilos> Maaz, google jedirc for samsung phones
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download jed irc chat for pc websites - softwaretopic.informer.com ..." http://craftkeys.com/download/download-jed-irc-chat-for-pc/ :: "Depression Haven :: View topic - chat room on iphone" http://www.depressionhaven.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=42865&sid=1525d9f5c1382f9e6a53d4b00ace79ba :: "Free samsung galaxy ace manager download downloads"
<Maaz> http://www.2000shareware.com/downloads/samsung/galaxy/ace/manager/download/ :: "Free twz mobile games dow…
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its hard work on a fone
<Kilos> smsing is bad enough
<mazal> Indeed , I hate typing on a phone
<barrydk> i enjoy my samsung with the touch screen. i wounnt do it on a phone with tiny buttons Kilks
<barrydk> kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I can see the joy in that spelling :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn has found a way to make tab complete work on his
<barrydk> and the other spelling
<Kilos> barrydk, get your server setup and install quassel-core and the other stuff for quassel then your fone can work through there
<barrydk> before or after Chtismas. that sounds like big work for.this time.of the year. i looked at that quazzel thing but its not freeware.
<Kilos> yes man its in the repos
<Kilos> look in synaptic
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<barrydk> kilos samsung doesnt work with repos
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> of for the fone
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<barrydk> morning
<Kilos> here is the man barrydk 
<magespawn> hey Kilos barrydk 
<mazal> Hey magespawn 
<Kilos> magespawn, you got a samsung touch pad thingie?
<Kilos> mrs_fly, wb
<magespawn> no htc flyer but almost the same
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> and morning
<magespawn> o/ mazal
<mazal> How things magespawn ?
<Kilos> magespawn, barrydk sukkeling with his samsung to get quassel going
<magespawn> good and you mazal?
<mazal> I'm fine thanx
<magespawn> why Kilos? what is the problem?
<mazal> He's ok on simpleirc
<Kilos> barrydk, tell him
<barrydk> ya but it is working ok 
<Kilos> hows things your side magespawn ?
<Kilos> finish the video?
<Kilos> aw fly gone
<Kilos> both fly's
<barrydk> is quassel better than simp irc
<Kilos> superdoom got the flies
<magespawn> yes Kilos, aspect ratio is a bit wrong though
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> try again with ubuntu
<magespawn> barrydk: if you set up a quassel core server, i think so yes
<magespawn> Kilos  that is just a setting so easy to sort
<Kilos> ah
<barrydk> i just use it for chat here nothing fancy
<magespawn> nice thing with the core is your client connects to the core, and the core stays conmected to your channels
<magespawn> also you can have multiple clients connect at the same time
<Kilos> wb flies
<magespawn> barrydk: you can usually tell who is running a quasselcore, they rarely seem to dissconnect
<superfly> and mine is having issues
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Morning raoul. hope its just the web thats sick and not your server" 51 minutes and 14 seconds ago
<superfly> brb
<superfly> something messed up the permissions on the server (probably me)
<Kilos> eek
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I think it was me trying to get the stats for #ubuntu-za that killed my server :-(
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<superfly> I need to upgrade it anyways
<Kilos> hi Wraz 
<Kilos> hehe who am i --none of your business
<barrydk> thanks Megaspawn. i think for nou ill stay with simp irc it doez what i want and without giving me trouble.
<magespawn> np barrydk i also used androIRC and andchat, i changed my input to the hackers keyboard in the play store
<barrydk> ok ill have a look
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo
<barrydk> hi
<magespawn> hey Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w you ok?
<Kilos> yay ubuntulog has lost its tail
<Kilos> dag Kerbero Banlam bakuman aquarat 
<barrydk> kilos may we use faul language on this channel
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> we are gentlemen and ladies
<Kilos> or try to act that way anyway
<barrydk> i thought so 
<barrydk> i see you speek a different language there
<Kilos> where?
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Those usernames , barry can't see them
<Kilos> ah he can join
<mazal> Those guys you greeted , he can't see they are users.
<mazal> Thought you speaking in weird tongues lol
<Kilos> oh here. he isnt on the pc?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i love xchat
<mazal> No he is on phone and it doesn't show userlist
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> He too lazy to put on is laptop this morning
<barrydk> no not lazy planing our great escape then ill have to pack up everything if i sucseed
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal likes that plan
<barrydk> kilos do.you have real coffee
 * superfly has real coffee
<Kilos> lol i drink tea
<Kilos> and cyber coffee
<Kilos> doesnt give headaches
<barrydk> oh no i cant drink that stuff
 * superfly has freshly ground coffee
<Kilos> best coffee i have tasted is at airports and big train stations
<barrydk> mazal and i are coming to pta and thought we could pop in for some coffee
<Kilos> aw sorry
<magespawn> bbl got to go get fishes
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<superfly> Kilos: ugh, no. the best coffee I've ever had is from the coffee shop around the corner
<Kilos> i dunno now superfly  but in the older days the pta station and durbs airport hjad wonderful coffee
<Kilos> perculated of course
<Kilos> better than nescafe classic
<jrgns> soz, hi guys
<barrydk> hi there
<barrydk> bbl off to pta
<mazal> Enjoy the day guys , we are escaping :P
<Squirm> hey again people of za
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> lo henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wb all of you
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> wb
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> haha superfly you played games with ronnie rewitsky
<Kilos> we were appies together
<Kilos> hey magespawn that format gonna take days
<Kilos> 1/4 wat now since 8pm last night
<Kilos> way
<magespawn> sometimes it will go quicker once past a certain spot, but generally they do take a long time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> had a lekker low level format tool on stiffy but dont see the later stuff
<Kilos> called troubleshooter
<Kilos> but if it fixes the prob then no matter how long it takes
<magespawn> indeed
<inetpro> goeie more oom Kilos
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<inetpro> weer baie warm vandag
<Kilos> ja lekker
<kbmonkey> happy friday everyone!
<inetpro> wb kbmonkey
<inetpro> Kilos: did you notice that ubuntulog lost his tail somewhere?
 * inetpro last night sent a message to rt@ubuntu.com and somebody came to fix it early this morning
<Kilos> yes inetpro saw it and commented but cant find what time now
<Kilos> did you fix it
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> who is mailto:rt@ubuntu.com
<inetpro> 07/12 00:06:13 <-> ubuntulog_ is now known as ubuntulog
<inetpro> 07/12 00:37:02 <-- cinerama (~stephane@2001:44b8:3167:1400:503e:d7e7:a01b:8dfa) has left #ubuntu-za ("Leaving")
<inetpro> Kilos: must have been cinerama
<inetpro> Kilos: I found the address at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Kilos> aw didnt even see himher
<Kilos> how do we say ty
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> sowwy magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro, you home yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: he/she/it came in at 23:52:33, fixed it soon after and subsequently left again
<inetpro> who knows, may be another bot
<Kilos> sjoe and didnt even say hi
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> well at least you know how to report it now
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> yeah, and happy that there was a quick response
<kbmonkey> and inetpro. happy its weekend?
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> kbmonkey: ja ja
<Kilos> funny that ubuntulog doesnt show its connected here too
<kbmonkey> what are you grepping ?
<Kilos> hope they fix that
<Kilos> we needed stats kbmonkey  for the reapp thing
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Kilos> and the ubuntulog bot doesnt respond to anything
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just a logging bot
<inetpro> no need to respond to anything
<inetpro> and please don't try to make it respond
<inetpro> they might kick you out of here
<kbmonkey> ok. got it.
<Kilos> it must show us our logs when we need info man
<Kilos> stupid bot
<magespawn> on my way home later all
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<inetpro> Kilos: you can see the logs any time at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kbmonkey> drive safe
<Kilos> so kbmonkey hows things
<Kilos> did we get all stats needed inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: superfly was still extracting stuffs from his quassel database last time I checked
<Kilos> ludo gone today
<inetpro> but looks like he even made it crash as well
<Kilos> aw and he crashed his server
<Kilos> hehe ya it stole permissions from him
<inetpro> lots and lots of data to parse
<Kilos> musta chowned it
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we need reapp for what exactly
<Kilos> our loco?
<kbmonkey> fine Kilos. it stopped raining for a bit even!
<Kilos> and here we hoping for more all the time
<inetpro> ai Kilos, het jy nie gelees nie?
<Kilos> man ekke vergeet
<Kilos> wil tweet. skryf gou wat moet ek se
<inetpro> LoCo Team Approval and Re-approval process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<Kilos> so its to be accepted as an official loco?
<inetpro> An approved team is a team that is up and running, and has demonstrated sustained team activity. 
<inetpro> They have met all of the requirements, and they have established resources up and running, and the team is working well. 
<inetpro> as simple as that
<Kilos> oh the team not the loco
<Kilos> does our loco not get reapped
<inetpro> Benefits of Approval: An approved team is eligible for certain benefits such as marketing materials. An approved team is also considered official by the Ubuntu project. The following are the current benefits:
<inetpro> - CDs for each cycle
<inetpro> - Special Conference Pack for Approved Teams
<Kilos> just the team
<Kilos> whats a conference pack
<Kilos> special too
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you can put your testimonial there too
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<Kilos> wb aquarat 
<Kilos> ai
<kbmonkey> looking at the page now...
<inetpro> Kilos: best to go read the full page above
<inetpro> can't copy all that
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> too much to read
<Kilos> ill take your word for it
<inetpro> ai
<kbmonkey> wow I like that conference pack!
<kbmonkey> you know, for an african themed distro with same windy origins, theres less interest than globally, it seems
<inetpro> kbmonkey: now we just need to organise some proper conferences so we can show everyone
<kbmonkey> ... has got to be the bad connectivity
 * inetpro bbl
<Kilos> we confer here all the time
<Kilos> go well inetpro 
<kbmonkey> that document is in an email link, ne Kilos ?
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> o/
<Kilos> hmm monkey ran before i could hear what he sorted with the greeter
<charl_> hihi
<charl_> had some decent snow today
<charl_> but not nearly as much as predicted
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos :)
<magespawn> evening all
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> what up guys?
<Kilos> temps
<magespawn> as always
<Kilos> wind died down
<magespawn> how do i ask Maaz ro check if a website is up?
<magespawn> ro=to
<Kilos> could enjoy a quick storm
<Kilos> ping it
<Kilos> whats the link?
<magespawn> Maaz ping www.nia.gov.za
<Maaz> magespawn: 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +5 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4006ms
<Kilos> or i think guys have asked him as well if its up
<magespawn> wo no ping reply then
<Kilos> Maaz, is www.nia.gov.za up
<Maaz> Kilos: No, http://www.nia.gov.za/ is down (Not Found)
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i hope that was right
<magespawn> looks like it
<magespawn> does anyone here encrypt thier email?
<Kilos> no why would one do that?
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<mazal> Naand oom
<mazal> Sjoe I was amazed now
<Kilos> at what?\
<mazal> My brother created an event in his outlook and emailed it out to all attendees
<mazal> To my amazement my lightning add-on (thunderbird) actually processed it and added it to my lightning calendar in thunderbird
<Kilos> attendees of what
<mazal> +1 for thunderbird
<Kilos> i dont like thunderbird much
<mazal> It can actually process and add Outlook events :)
<Kilos> whats outlook events?
<mazal> Events that are created in calender , this one is a braai for example
<mazal> In outlook
<Kilos> oh the reminder thingie
<mazal> I would have never thought that thunderbird would actually be compatible with that
<magespawn> notifications and reminders of things that  are happening
<mazal> I think that is very cool from the thunderbird devs
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> dont all mail clients do that?
<mazal> I doubt it
<magespawn> Kilos you would encrypt your email to stop other people reading it
<Kilos> if i got something secret to say i use pidgin otr
<magespawn> most complete mail clients will, but it is rare to get two different ones talking, especially outlook
<Kilos> even irc has it
<Kilos> or xchat anyway
<magespawn> what enryption Kilos?
<Kilos> otr man
<Kilos> off the record
<Kilos> xchat is tricky to setup though
<Kilos> pidgin is easy
<Kilos> it actually encrypts between the two pc's involved
<Kilos> so only they can read it
<magespawn> cool i did not know that
 * magespawn goes to do some pidgin reading
<Kilos> i love pidgin
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> you got pidgin?
<Kilos> the two pcs kinda handshake and sort what they gonna do
<Kilos> oh you on fone
<superfly> mazal: it is only because Outlook conforms to one of the calendar standards
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> who is Wraz ??
<Kilos> we have a spy in our midst
<Kilos> maybe he's just very shy
<Kilos> wb waterrat
<magespawn> i do have pidgin Kilos just not on the tablet
<Kilos> ya i twigged later 
<magespawn> there is Gibberbot, works with pidgin, but do not have that either, ...... yet
<Kilos> i tried qp there but it chats to me only
<Kilos> havent worked out how to join a group chat
<inetpro> Kilos: oh, who said I'm back?
<Kilos> i haada feeling
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro is not here
<inetpro> Kilos: that does not mean you must keep quiet
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Kilos> im trying to figure out who Wraz might be
<Kilos> and watching some scifi on E
<Kilos> ugly noonoos
<inetpro> Kilos: he is noneofyou
<inetpro> must be from some other planet
<Kilos> oh well we give him till monday night to greet
<Kilos> where is internic commercial
<Kilos> theres no such country
<inetpro> Kilos: 05/12 22:40:02 --> Wraz (~noneofyou@cpc11-nmal18-2-0-cust180.croy.cable.virginmedia.com) has joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ya i get that too but see where he/she/it filled in country as internic commercial
<inetpro> he did talk two times after joining
<Kilos> to who??
<Kilos> aw where was i
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<inetpro> lol
 * Kilos sulks
<inetpro> Wraz: please speak to Kilos so he can be happy that you are a human
<Kilos> was it late at night inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, just after he joined
<Kilos> magespawn, format half way after 25 hours
<inetpro> 05/12 22:58:38 <Wraz> What happened to Zanet ?
<inetpro> 05/12 22:58:51 <Wraz> was an awesome #programming on there.
<Kilos> so who welcomed him?
<inetpro> Kilos: uh
 * inetpro was ignorant
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it was late
<inetpro> sorry Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos and inetpro
<inetpro> wb Trixar_za
<Kilos> Maaz, google zanet
<Maaz> Kilos: "ZAnet" http://www.zanet.org.za/ :: "A World of Natural Stones - Marmi Bruno Zanet" http://www.brunozanet.com/ :: "Zanét Couture - Home" http://www.zanet.com.au/ :: "Zanet Web Design" http://www.zanet.co.uk/ :: "Autos Zanet" http://autoszanet.com/ :: "Jerome De Zanet - Ireland | LinkedIn" http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jerome-de-zanet/1/932/624 :: "Nathalie
<Maaz> Zanet - Australia | LinkedIn" http://www.linkedin.com/pub/nathalie-zanet/16/782/855 :: "Ken…
<Kilos> maybe hes a hacker for them
<Kilos> Wraz, ping
<Kilos> and fogot to disconnect here
<Kilos> because we so cool
<Kilos> forgot
<Kilos> now format speeded up
<Kilos> sigh now it says it was unable to complete the formay
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<inetpro> superfly: did you come right with your stats?
<superfly> inetpro: I'll take a look again in a little while
<superfly> just trying to do some family stuff right now
<inetpro> how did you end up crashing your quassel?
<superfly> (attempt #2)
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> inetpro: I have no idea\
 * inetpro will wait
<superfly> I just logged in and it was off
<magespawn> Kilos cool about the format
<Kilos> foung 12kB bad sectors
<Kilos> thats min
<Kilos> trying chkdsk to recover them
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> hi :p
<smile> good night
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> smile-- stopped smiling?
<smile--> inetpro: yeah, too much maths ;)
<inetpro> how did the exams go?
<smile--> quite good :p
<smile--> today
<smile--> but next week they won't :|
<inetpro> next week maths?
<inetpro> smile--: maths is easy
<inetpro> important is that you just exercise, exercise, exercise
<smile--> inetpro: not mine :o
<smile--> it's my last year, it's quite complicated :p
<inetpro> smile--: when are you writing?
<smile--> wednesday or thursday, not sure.. :p
<inetpro> writing or also just oral?
<smile--> but tomorrow I have to learn other subjects, like economics
<smile--> :p
 * inetpro used to love economics but hated writing the exams
<inetpro> to much memorising
<inetpro> maths is all simple logics
 * magespawn detests parrot learning
<inetpro> with maths you can always work it out
<magespawn> if have basic understanding or time
<superfly> inetpro: maths is NOT simple logic
<superfly> maths is not logical at all
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> well if you know the basic rules it's all logical
<magespawn> and that from a programmer
<superfly> I got 35% for maths at the end of Std 9, but I got the prize for 1st in Computer Studies in matric. You figure that one out :-P
<magespawn> hah
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> now that looks like an anomaly to me
<magespawn> i was terrible at maths in school but that was a lack of application, nothing more
<magespawn> interest and application supefl
<magespawn> interest and application supefly
<magespawn> at my school computers were a add subject and you had to pass maths and have a 80% ave
<smile--> bye :p
<inetpro> smile--: good luck
<smile--> inetpro: lol ;)
<inetpro> and good night
<smile--> (at the first lines)
<magespawn> night smile
<smile--> thanks :D
<smile--> all of ya :)
<magespawn> superfly see i can spell it
 * inetpro didn't even know what a computer looked like in school
<inetpro> first time I touched a computer was after I started my first job
<inetpro> but maybe I'm lying, just a bit
 * magespawn must get used to tab complete
<magespawn> ping
<inetpro> I did see an older nephew of mine with his computer while I was still in school, but never had an idea what it was for
<magespawn> hah funny how things work out
<inetpro> interestingly it was a good friend of mine who planted the seed, while still in school, that I should attempt computing as a field
<inetpro> but it was only later when things moved into that direction
 * inetpro actually came to Pretoria to study agriculture
<magespawn> i studied nature conservation @ Pretori tech.
<magespawn> inetpro where?
<inetpro> magespawn: I actually never started 
<magespawn> ah
<inetpro> the day I was supposed to start I realised that it was not for me
<magespawn> fortunate
<inetpro> had some aptitude tests done and they recommended computing
<inetpro> but sadly I was to late
<inetpro> all classes where fully booked
<magespawn> why?
<magespawn> ah
<magespawn> so then?
<inetpro> so I started looking for a job
<inetpro> thought I would study part time
<inetpro> sadly that was a bad idea to start with
<inetpro> took me three full months before I had a job
<magespawn> i have found it so, wife can do it
<magespawn> that is awhile, doing?
<inetpro> started as a finance clerk
<magespawn> ouch
<inetpro> the only thing I had was a good friend who provided accommodation
<inetpro> after my first paycheck of just more than R700 I signed a lease for a bicycle at OK 
<inetpro> took me something like two years to pay that off
<inetpro> crazy times
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i did not even know you could do that
<magespawn> inetpro: do you remember 1/2 cent pieces?
<inetpro> magespawn: oh yes
<inetpro> we bought a whole packet of sweets with that
<magespawn> chappies for 1/2 cent
<inetpro> yebo yes, and more than just one
<inetpro> +niggerballs and others
<magespawn> i still have one somewhere
<magespawn> 1/2 cent that is
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> magespawn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SA_Coins_1961-1964.JPG
<magespawn> does boot repair work with the other os or only linux?
<inetpro> magespawn: it's been way to long ago that I needed a boot repair
<inetpro> perhaps look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Trixar_za> I actually have one of those coins
<Trixar_za> Well, the 1c anyway
<magespawn> i had a look there too, says it repairs the mbr
<magespawn> cool Trixar_za 
<inetpro> if I remember correctly we could buy something like four sweets with half a cent
<inetpro> somewhere in the 70's
<inetpro> chappies, niggerballs,  toffees, etc
<Trixar_za> My dad said he used to go to the movies and buy popcorn on like 5c
<Trixar_za> but I think he's exaggerating
<magespawn> brand new beetle was R800
<inetpro> Trixar_za: no, I think he might even be right
<Trixar_za> This was in the 70s though
<inetpro> my schoolfees for a year back then was something like R10 or at the most R20
<inetpro> and that was a lot of money for my dad
<inetpro> and that was the annual fee
<magespawn> inetpro perhaps i should call you oom?
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> at the time my dad was plowing his fields with oxen
<inetpro> first time we had electricity in the home was when I was in standard 9
<inetpro> and that was a major event 
<magespawn> cool makes you really appreciate things
<inetpro> oh at least I knew by then what electricity was all about, we had it in the hostel for some time already
<magespawn> one of the houses we stayed in england had no internal plumbingn so bathed in a zinc tub in the kitchen, and the toilet was outside on the street
<inetpro> some famous guru in the area had it all figured out and built his own turbine which was used in the hostel 
<magespawn> sweet
<inetpro> haha, my dad used to tell us how they only had a bath in a zinc tub once in a blue moon
<magespawn> old english habit was once a week
<magespawn> later all thanks for the chat inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<inetpro> man when I think back to those days I really have to hang my head in shame, we have become so lazy today
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-08
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> looks like quassel server survived
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> bbl showertime
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<superfly> you're up far too early
<superfly> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> had to check if your quassel was still alive superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: it went down *once* and now you're worried?
<Kilos> lol yeah well you looked for stats again after i went to bed
<Kilos> so just checking
<Kilos> donker werk is konkel werk
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> hehe i upset him this morning
<Kilos> sorry superfly was teasing actually
<Kilos> oh he gone
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> and Squirm 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<psydroid> hi superfly
<psydroid> hi aquarat
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<magespawn> hey psydroid 
<magespawn> o/ mazal
 * magespawn goes to kills some pixels in open arena
<Kilos> hehe
 * mazal was beddegoed :P
 * magespawn thinks hes is having more fun than mazal
<mazal> You defnitely are !! :)
<mazal> magespawn, is open arena for online only ? Or does it have single player offline as well ?
<Kilos> hi Ludo 
<Kilos> its a fat download
<Kilos> 385 meg or something
<Kilos> magespawn, tell man
<Kilos> is it a lekker game
<magespawn> Kilos if you enjoy fps games yes
<Kilos> whats fps
<magespawn> first person shooter
<Kilos> oh like arcade games
<Kilos> you shoot the aliens
<magespawn> yes a little but from the first person point of view
<magespawn> this you can play online versus other ppl but does use data
<Kilos> and offline too?
<Kilos> i dont wanna shoot peeps
<Kilos> 4 lb hammer is more satisfying
<Kilos> and arm gets excersie too
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> exercise
<magespawn> yes you can play off line
<mazal> *sigh* Have to go work
<mazal> Later all
<Kilos> ty magespawn will check night surfer data and maybe get it
<magespawn> Kilos it is a lot of fun if you enjoy blowing things up
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> Wat gaan aan
<Kilos> magespawn, have you played red alert
<Kilos> still en rustig Vince-0 
<magespawn> no not yet
<magespawn> i have heard about it though
<Vince-0> yoh I got the original soviet and allied discs from their site
<Vince-0> 640x480 for the win
<Kilos> the first one was great hadda chick called Tanya in that loved blowing things up
<Vince-0> lol ya, we used to use a serial cable between two pcs for that
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> and t-piece and coax after that
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> now you guys are really showing your age
<Kilos> hehe is a great game
<Kilos> only prob is getting the cds
<magespawn> no the serial cable and the coax
<Kilos> AOE4 works internetwise
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> did a clear ou at the fish's school found a whole load of coax with the connectors on
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> coax still works on idiot boxes
<Vince-0> starcraft brood wars too
<magespawn> still have my discs for that
<magespawn> until recently i had the original warcraft
<Vince-0> aw, quality
<Vince-0> the oldest game I still have in a box is carmageddon
<magespawn> i remember that. now that is stress relief
<Vince-0> stainless is making a new one for release early next year
<Vince-0> it started as a Kickstarter project - they gave me the originals for sponsering
<Vince-0> also making an Android and iOS version
<charl_> good morning
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> cool Vince-0
<magespawn> i am off home cheers all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<charl_> ciao magespawn 
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> checkin out Google Communities on G+
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> hi Zarw 
<Kilos> wb
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I had an epiphany :P doing my db processing for my app on the frontend to generate the stats was the height of stupidity
<Symmetria> rather write another backend application that does the stats generation on a crontab
<charl_> sounds like a good idea
<charl_> generating stats can take time and make your application look slow
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Symmetria: you can even pre-generate the html and save it as a static file, ultimate speed ;)
<Symmetria> heh charl it was more a case of, there is simply 2 much data 
<Symmetria> and the processing of it to generate the stats
<Symmetria> was far 2 complex for php and web code to do efficiently
<Kerbero> i have that same issue with my one website
<Kerbero> but i need live data
<Kerbero> currently i am just using very optimized queries
<Symmetria> wtf, dont you hate it when you code something and get wierd compilation errors and you sit there staring at it going "wtf?!"
<Symmetria> generate_stats.c:(.text+0xe): undefined reference to `PQconnectdb'
<Symmetria> generate_stats.c:(.text+0x1e): undefined reference to `PQstatus'
<Symmetria> fucking bullshit, the libs are included
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> oh
<Symmetria> gcc wants -l arguments as last arguments
<inetpro> ok where are the 8ta fundies?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> wassup
 * inetpro got 8ta sim converted to data
<inetpro> now I should effectively be able to use the specials
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> *180#
<inetpro> so I loaded the 2+1 GB bundle
<Kilos> i hope
<inetpro> through the web interface
<Kilos> oh good
<inetpro> but I still had like 445MB left on me prepaid
<Kilos> it will use that first
<inetpro> and when I test now I can clearly see it still using that
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, that is good to know
<Kilos> yeah they quite efficient inetpro 
<inetpro> so when that is finished it should start using the 2+1?
<Kilos> correct
<inetpro> very nice!
 * inetpro be back now
<Kilos> just the night surfer is late
<Kilos> middle of sleep time
<Kilos> hows it compare speed wise with vc
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> always good uncle Kilos , thanks :) 
<Kilos> you the other os expert hey nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> are you onna pc now?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> I am on a PC but no expert
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> can you join ##kilos please
<nlsthzn> sounds scary
<Kilos> they fight with me when i talk the other os here
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> silly sausages
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> guys, friend of mine in SA said a guy in his building said he should join http://www.ptawug.co.za/ ... any thoughts comments on this... are there many such "groups" in ZA now?
<Kilos> ptawub is the biggest wug in za methinks
<Kilos> got ubuntu users there too
<Kilos> you dont get internet but some of them get packages and then you get it from them
<inetpro> if they find out that you're using the internet through the wug you are in trouble
<inetpro> they are not very friendly peeps when it comes to that
<inetpro> but the restriction is actually the law
<nlsthzn> what is it?  I don't know wug's?
<inetpro> so they are just trying to stick to the letter of the law
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wireless user group
<nlsthzn> :) ok, but what does that mean 
<inetpro> it's a big wireless network across a very wide area
<Kilos> you can join them inetpro they are very friendly
<nlsthzn> ah ok... like a WAN
<nlsthzn> share some files and resources etc?
<Kilos> i tried once before remember
<Kilos> lol they even offered to sell me the necessary antenna
 * inetpro wanted to join but the high sites where to far away from me home
<Kilos> i think they are the biggest wug in the southern hemisphere
<Kilos> they are on irc as well nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> ah ok thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hope you win
<Kilos> i battled to find them then xchat went to them and dropped freenode
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> nah, seems the guy wants him to sign up to get free movies etc... seems like they are using it for pirating more than anything (well, in the specific building)
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> when i told them i just started using ubuntu they offered to get packages for me
<nlsthzn> always good and bad apples
<Kilos> tell him to get them on irc and chat to the whole group
<Kilos> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ptawug&net=WugNet
<Kilos> not sure if that was the right link anymore
<nlsthzn> no worries uncle Kilos ... he is very tech shy and trying to get him on IRC is more time than I have :p
<Kilos> shame sorry nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> nah, that is his problem
<Kilos> he on windows hey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> xchat works on windows too
<inetpro> superfly: btw, I did my own little queries on me quassel db and noticed one thing
 * inetpro talks to much
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> lolol
<inetpro> heh Kilos, there's one nick that talks even more than me
<nlsthzn> ^_^
<inetpro> and that nick is Kilos :-)
<nlsthzn> thank you caption obvious :p
<nlsthzn> *captain
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
 * inetpro shall have to try to talk less
<nlsthzn> nah, when inetpro talks it is worth listening 
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<charl_> there is a tool... i think it is called pisg or something
<charl_> you can see who are the biggest talkers on irc
<charl_> here's one of another channel i am in: http://gavinsharp.com/irc/whatwg.html
<inetpro> charl_: that is neat!
<Kilos> hi Wraz 
<charl_> ah here's another one: http://stats.flexnet.org/ipv6/
<charl_> apparently i'm not a big talker though... :)
<inetpro> charl_: do they have monthly stats?
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> ah here's the pisg link: http://pisg.sourceforge.net/
<charl_> inetpro: i don't really know, i never spent much time on it
<charl_> inetpro: but afaik the tool is like 10+ years old
<Kilos> good tools never age
<charl_> ooh it's written in perl :S
<inetpro> the most basic stat that I would see as being useful is the amount of active nicks per month
<charl_> useful or embarrasing? :)
<Kilos> wow thats about 10 on good days
<Kilos> lotsa lurkers though
<charl_> but yeah it could be interesting
<inetpro> amount of nicks should never be embarrassing 
<inetpro> but number of lines per nick could be very revealing
<charl_> yes indeed
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i win
<charl_> just keep your boss from seeing it ;)
<charl_> or use a pseudonym
<Kilos> my boss says i may chat lots
<nlsthzn> :)
<charl_> Kilos: i think that would be the exception rather than the rule ;)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> a lot of talking doesn't have to be negative 
<inetpro> Kilos's boss likes it if he talks a lot
<inetpro> the more the better
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> i find irc is a nice distraction in between tasks... getting your mind out of the one thing before you go into the next
<charl_> while i'm busy working on something i disconnect from the screen running irssi
<charl_> and then check back in later, so i don't see it as a negative thing either
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro would love to see facebook stats
<charl_> have you heard/read about the research done on employees that use facebook?
<charl_> on average, they are more productive at work apparently
<charl_> of course, you also get people who get completely obsessed and that gives the opposite effect...
<superfly> what was that, inetpro?
<inetpro> superfly: I put the following query into a file query.sql and then ran: psql -f query.sql --tuples-only quassel | uniq -c | sort -nr | nl
<inetpro> select to_char ( time, 'YYYY-MM' ) as month, substring ( sender.sender from '(^.*)!.*' ) as nick from backlog join sender on sender.senderid = backlog.senderid where type=1 and bufferid = 1 and time > '2012-09-01 00:00:00' and time < '2012-12-01 00:00:00' order by month, nick;
<inetpro> obviously you will be able to improve a lot on that query
<inetpro> oops.... that's the wrong query
<inetpro> I played around a little
<charl_> wait you got your irc logs in a database?!
<inetpro> the following should not be part of it: 'to_char ( time, 'YYYY-MM' ) as month'
<inetpro> charl_: yebo yes, with quasselcore
<charl_> ah i see, interesting
<superfly> inetpro: ah, right, OK. I was trying to do my sorting and grouping in SQL, where you did it using "external" tools
<charl_> you can do some more interesting stuff with that if you really want... like get out all the posted links in the last week or do all kinds of analytics
<inetpro> superfly: but I was not done with it yet
<charl_> if you already have it all in a database it should be simple
<inetpro> still needs a bit of time and effort
<charl_> actually there should be a tool that could generate some stats straight from the database
<inetpro> we should actually try get ibid to build stats 
<inetpro> what makes it tough is the fact that one user can have so many multiple nicks over time
<charl_> yup like me, i just let irssi pick it for me :)
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, that was my issue as well
<charl_> but i use multiple networks and most of those don't have a nickserv
<charl_> funny i was searching for quassel stats generators and found this: https://github.com/rikai/Lavatory
<charl_> nice name for a project :)
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro has some more work to do
<inetpro> wbbl
<charl_> ciao
<kodez> greetings
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<kodez> uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you kodez ?
<kodez> i am better  than yesterday, thanks for asking
<Kilos> lol you always better than yesterday
<Kilos> where does it end
<Kilos> hehe
<kodez> yes indeed. i keep on improving everyay
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> he's still minus minus
<Kilos> hehe hi smile-- 
<Kilos> hes feeling old tonight
<smile--> :p
<smile--> exams :(
<Kilos> life is an exam laddy
<Kilos> passing them all is the trick
<smile--> ;)
 * mazal peeks in
<charl_> hi mazal, Kilos, smile-- 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hahahaha what's up with the -- smile--
<Kilos> hji mazal 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> naand
<charl_> hji - that sounds like hi in punjabi
<Kilos> lol
<smile--> charl_: I hate those exams :
<smile--> :o
<charl_> i know the feeling
<charl_> i had to do itilv3 a few months ago
<charl_> i didn't mind attending the course but don't ask me to write exams
<charl_> in the end i passed with a good margin of safety but i still don't like it
<charl_> ask me to do stuff, not write exams about doing stuff :)
<smile--> byee :p
<Kilos> toods smile-- 
<smile--> good night oom kilos :)
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> lekker slaap smi
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-09
<Kilos> hi superfly and all others
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn Vince-0 
<Kilos> mazal, 
<Vince-0> suup
<Kilos> not much
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 , Kilos , mazal 
<mazal> Lo magespawn , Kilos , Vince-0 
<mazal> What would you guys suggest is the best format for a boot usb , ext3 or fat32 ?
<mazal> Gonna take an iso to usb
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> mazal, look at makebootfat in synaptic
<Kilos> forget what all it say
<mazal> I'm somme using startup disc creator , but dunno what is best to format the usb too before beginning
<Kilos> just delete stuff off it
<Kilos> i think fat32 was it otherwise other pcs dont see it
<magespawn> depends on what os you want to use the disk with ext file systems are linux only
<Kilos> doesnt disk creator dlete them anyway
<Kilos> delete
<mazal> It's an ubuntu iso magespawn 
<magespawn> yes that is not too seriouse but if you want to use it on windows machines it has to be fat32 or ntfs
<magespawn> a startup disk creates its own file system, a startup can be used to run a pc in case of hard drive problems
<mazal> That's idea yeah. Want it to boot in case of emergency to copy files of from the pc's hard drive. I am making it to use instead of a cd
<magespawn> i run a laptop without a hd completly from a flash drive startup disk
<magespawn> then the startup disk creator takes care of that for you
<mazal> k thanx
<magespawn> is actually pretty cool, cause you can carry a fully functional os on a flash drive, you can then work from any hardware
<Kilos> trying the estool from ubcd now
<Kilos> nothing else can write ti drive
<Kilos> cant zero, lowlevel format or kiks
<Kilos> s/ti/to
<Kilos> pmagic says handling damage
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> mmm
<charl_> hi
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee pleas
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> egrrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> i am off for awhile later all
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<Kilos> what does volatile mode mean on a drive
<Kilos> and unvolatile of course
<charl_> never heard of it before
<charl_> hard drives are non-volatile memory, meaning they don't lose their data when the power is of
<charl_> *off
<charl_> but i've never heard of "volatile mode" before
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> wb psydroid 
<psydroid> ty charl_
<Kilos> hi psydroid Ludo 
<Kilos> Wraz, ?
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Ludo
<Symmetria> huh
<Symmetria> can someone explain to me how a statement like "pStats = pStats_first" segfault something, when both pStats and pStats_first are struct pointers, and pStats_first is a VALID structure pointer (tested that)
<Symmetria> omfg Im getting irritated
<Symmetria> FINALLY
<Cantide> '<
<charl_> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey charl_ :p
<charl_> when you leaving for korea
<Cantide> i just arrived back today
<Cantide> haha
<charl_> ah nice!
<charl_> how was it
<Cantide> twas awesome :)
<charl_> lekke man
<Cantide> some things didn't go according to plan
<charl_> did you take a bunch of pics
<Cantide> but some cool, unexpected things happened as a result
<Cantide> yeah :)
<charl_> ah ok
<charl_> did you buy some cool electronics while you were there?
<Cantide> bought an SSD
<Cantide> that's it :p
<Cantide> and lots of kimchi and other stuff
<Cantide> lol
<charl_> yeah you can buy practically anything anywhere in any case right?
<charl_> but food is a different thing
<Cantide> yeah
<charl_> kimchi looks interesting
<Cantide> haven't you tried it yet?
<charl_> nope never been to korea myself
<Cantide> oh~~
<Cantide> pity :)
<Cantide> it's good stuff!!
<charl_> you can probably buy it at a korean restaurant in the west too
<Cantide> It did take me a few months to get used to it though
<Cantide> yeah, i bet you can
<charl_> i was at a korean restaurant one day in dublin
<charl_> the food there wasn't too bad
<Cantide> :)
<charl_> but it's a pity they use pork in everything
<charl_> and i try to avoid pork
<Cantide> you can get beef
<Cantide> thrkfql
<Cantide> oops
<Cantide> haven't set up my Korean input yet..
<charl_> lol
<Cantide> 소갈비 <- that's what i meant to type before
<charl_> haha
<charl_> nice
<charl_> so how's your korean coming along?
<charl_> your girlfriend was korean if i remember correctly?
<magespawn> evening all
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl_ 
<Cantide> charl_, long story about the girl :p
<Cantide> but yeah, my Korean is shocking :)
<Cantide> I did meet a Korean teacher while i was there
<Cantide> and i spent some time with her
<Cantide> so i will get lessons from her in the future '-'
<magespawn> Cantide: how was the net access there?
<Cantide> awesome, of course :)
<Cantide> i had 0 ping
<Cantide> and 18 mb down or so
<Cantide> according to speedtest
<magespawn> almost makes we want to emigrate
<magespawn> immegrate?
<magespawn> go and stay there
<Cantide> :)
<charl_> 18mb? not wanting to start a pissing contest but i have 60mb here so pretty crap for internatinal standards
<charl_> (my internet is concidered "slightly above average" in NL)
<charl_> according to speed test anyway
<Cantide> i'm not sure what line it was
<Cantide> but i got 18 MB down as actual throughput
<Cantide> which is definitely fast enough for me
<charl_> ah 18 mb or mB?
<charl_> bit or byte
<Cantide> oh..
<Cantide> Mb
<Cantide> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2323894404.png
<Cantide> "Slower than 53% of Korea"
<Cantide> haha, i guess my friend's connection sucks
<Cantide> still, it was fast enough for me
<charl_> 0ms ping is interesting though
<charl_> that means you need to be right on the server that does the test
<Cantide> yeah, weird :)
<charl_> mine for comparison: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2361719494.png
<charl_> my only complaint is my upload speed
<charl_> because uploading files takes forever
<charl_> but download is pretty decent
<Cantide> nice :)
<Cantide> i couldn't care too much for upload
<Cantide> i'd like to see what good connections are like in Korea
<charl_> from what i have heard a lot of people have fibre to the home
<charl_> a good amount of people have that in europe too but most people are still on cable
<charl_> or even dsl
<charl_> good evening all, i'm off
<charl_> ciao
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-02
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> Good morning 
<nlsthzn> Goeie more, Suid Afrika
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning inetpro, Squirm
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
<Squirm> morning Kilos
<Squirm> bbl, going to format and put the new Mint on
<nlsthzn> it is good, you like
 * nlsthzn was just running it yesterday...
<Kilos> hi Squirm nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , alo
<Squirm> it's all the same :P
<Squirm> and because I keep /home on a seperate partition, I have everything except software
<Squirm> which is easy to retrieve
<Squirm> all my settings are still here
<Kilos> ya having a /home partition saves lotsa hassles
<Squirm> 10 days left of work
<Squirm> today is crawling along
<Kilos> then how long leave Squirm ?
<Squirm> 13th - 6th
<Squirm> Maaz: 31-13+6
<Maaz> Squirm: 24
<Squirm> Maaz: 31-13+6/7
<Maaz> Squirm: 18.8571428571
<Squirm> Maaz: (31-13+6)/7
<Maaz> Squirm: 3.42857142857
<Squirm> oh look, I almost made Pi
<Squirm> if my holidays were 2 days shorter
<Squirm> Maaz: (31-13+4)/7
<Maaz> Squirm: 3.14285714286
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> http://www.ehow.com/how_7972889_build-50-mile-wireless-antenna.html
<Kilos> maybe ill come steal your wifi
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos waits for "point is" or "ai!"
<Kilos> where theres a will theres a way
<inetpro> Kilos: that is just theory
<Kilos> ok ill keep trying
<Kilos> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you think is the purpose of them putting the free wifi hotspots?
<inetpro> it's all about doing business 
<Kilos> yeah well i already use telkom mobile so i do business with them
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> maybe ill ask them to put a hotspot here
<Kilos> might just get a friendly okey to agree
<inetpro> they put the hotspots around restaurants, post offices or such places
<Kilos> they gotta make an exception for me
<inetpro> they know if you sit there you will do more business, like buy food, etc
<Kilos> i wonder what the cost of such a hotspot would be
<inetpro> fact is, they don't build the hotspot for long distance 
<Kilos> ya thats why the closest one is in a hair salon near the tunnel
<inetpro> nothing for mahala
<Kilos> thats where the antenna must make up for the distance man
<Kilos> good antenna boost signal both ways
<inetpro> ai!
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> im not gonna give up. lost much free wifi data already
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<inetpro> Kilos: go ahead and build it, then you show me
<Kilos> ok deal
<inetpro> Kilos: if you have a signal of -90dBm the antenna may be able to improve it to -70dBm
<inetpro> but I bet you you will not even get -150dBm
<inetpro> without the antenna
<Kilos> i dunno how to check that
<inetpro> and anything worse than -110 is just about useless
<Kilos> anyway if the theory says 50 miles then my 7 ks should work
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<inetpro> jaja
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Kilos: with a mobile phone like your android device you can check the signal strength
<inetpro> that is why I say, go to a hotspot and move around the area to test
<Kilos> they dont see any signal apart from neighbour
<inetpro> so if there is no signal then there is nothing to boost
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ill look into the ptawug too
<Kilos> they will have coverage here
<inetpro> Kilos: don't confuse wifi with wireless
<Kilos> oh my isnt it the same thing?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi tinuva 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<mazal> Morning all
<psyatw> morning mazal
<psyatw> morning dru
<psyatw> drussell
 * drussell waves to psyatw 
<Kilos> hi mazal drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: hey
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, maak planne gou!!!
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> i go pump water before the power goes
<Kilos> inetpro, ry man!!!!
<charl> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/q71/1459181_678660362165639_1434179213_n.jpg
<charl> hahaha !
<Kilos> clever hey
<Kilos> the pro didnt listen now he's gonna get wet
<Kilos> wb psyatw 
<Kilos> As someone has said, can't remember who, It is better to have tried and failed, that not to try at all
 * Kilos keeps trying
<psyatw> ty Kilos
<Kilos> haha whats news psyatw ?
<psyatw> Kilos, I just got back at home in the morning, had a few hours of sleep and came to work
<psyatw> I went to Warsaw again for the weekend
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> whats is warsaw that keeps drawing you there
<Kilos> s/is/in
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> warsaw... big city stuff?
<charl> i also live in a small city and go to some of the big cities for shopping for example
<charl> i'm off have a good evening all
<psyatw> Kilos, it´s the capital
<psyatw> so many things are organised there
<Kilos> oh jolling?
<psyatw> I guess so
<psyatw> I was supposed to meet up with a friend there
<Kilos> aha
<psyatw> but he got sick so I had to find an alternative plan
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy nat?
<Trixar_za> ^--- don't use that as a pick up line
<Kilos> hahaha hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> im trying to find out if he had to bike home in the storm
<inetpro> Kilos: nee
 * inetpro is droog
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> en dors
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> net so paar druppels op die pad gehad, nie ter erg nie
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> daai storm het vinnig opgekom
<Kilos> maar net 6mm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: staatsdiensweer
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ek wag maar net dat al die staatsdiens mense weg is en dan hou dit op reen
<inetpro> dan kan ek ook huistoe gaan
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> evening uncle Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, i also want coffee
<Maaz> Then wake up Kilos and ask when the kettle is on!
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> looks like kbmonkey forgot 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> because he dont eat meat to block stuff from faling out his brauns
<inetpro> Kilos: so maybe you can start the open debate
<Kilos> hahaha my head fulla wifi antenna stuff man
 * inetpro wonders, did anybody come here for the open discussion this evening?
<Kilos> every one here is asleep
<Kilos> or just lurking
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i still gotta learn how to make xchat work with 2 servers at a time
<Kilos> but not now
<nlsthzn> open discussion?
<Kilos> anything goes typa thing
<Kilos> i think
<nlsthzn> errrr
<nlsthzn> ok
<Kilos> similar to our last meeting
<Kilos> was the monkey and pros idea
<Kilos> inetpro, whats the open discussion about?
<Kilos> refresh memory
<inetpro> Kilos: you bring your own topic, as far as I understand from kbmonkey
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> neelsie^^
<inetpro> nlsthzn: feel free to start talking, everyone else is listening
<inetpro> Kilos: no it was kbmonkey who wanted it really
<Kilos> oh ok
 * inetpro is always open for discussing anything interesting here
<Kilos> then we gotta rev him
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> So many topics...
<nlsthzn> so little time...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: like?
<inetpro> please don't say etolls
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> Well I know that someone likes little helicopters :p
<inetpro> that is no longer interesting
<nlsthzn> and no-one likes the NSA spying
<nlsthzn> I am not sure what is hip and happening in SA right now but it is national day here
<nlsthzn> no more choppers :/
<inetpro> nlsthzn: looks like even amazon likes the little helicopters
<nlsthzn> you can buy them online now from amazon?
<inetpro> no, they want to do deliveries with quadcopters
 * nlsthzn is at work so can't really chat ... more of sporadic ramblings... which is about normal...
<nlsthzn> oh yes I saw that ealier
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> you buy and it gets delivered half an hour later
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> sounds cool
<nlsthzn> and if your check bounces they send in a drone strike
<inetpro> not sure whether it is feasible 
<nlsthzn> cheque
<nlsthzn> I think the tech will be drastically different in the next 5 years
<inetpro> amazon pushing the limits 
<inetpro> could be interesting
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> http://clicks.slashdot.org/c.html?ufl=4&rtr=on&s=x8pb08,1pzd9,54g,4u4u,4qsy,65az,2s7v
<Kilos> only clever peeps will understand that
<nlsthzn> hmmm...
 * nlsthzn avoids the link then
 * inetpro +1
<Kilos> wow he was in and out quick
<inetpro> he?
<Kilos> * 31NAACNKO (~gansbg@62.122.73.42) has joined #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> who is he?
<Kilos> and left same time
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> wb cocooncrash 
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> Maaz, hey
<Kilos> something happening to the bot and the crashkid
<Kilos> inetpro, you still here?
<Kilos> or is there something wrong here
<inetpro> Kilos: end of the world?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good so its only in yankee land
<Kilos> this wifi thing is driving me nuts
<inetpro> don't worry Kilos, he will be back, I'm sure
<Kilos> keeps popping up windows to connect to sis
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> stupid thing
<Kilos> she has a whizzy thing to connect with 3g
<Kilos> stylus whizzy
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> her daughter spoiled her with it and a vodafone modem
<psychicist> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<inetpro> good evenining psychicist
<inetpro> evening as well
<nlsthzn> o/ all
<psychicist> yes
<Kilos> haha
<psychicist> :)
<psychicist> I guess we're in more or less the same time zone
<Kilos> 21.09 here
<psychicist> 20:09 here
<Kilos> same then
<nlsthzn> 23:09 here
<psychicist> yes
<psychicist> oh
<Kilos> oh 1 ahead
<psychicist> and you're in the same country
<Kilos> wow
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> im reading crooked
<psychicist> what about the western part of south africa?
<psychicist> oh, where are you then, nlsthzn?
<Kilos> oh neelsie jumped in too
<Kilos> he is in ahab land
<Kilos> uae
<nlsthzn> all of SA in one time zone
<inetpro> psychicist: in SA we only have one timezone
<psychicist> oh
<psychicist> I didn't know nlsthzn was in uae!
<Kilos> yeah living on dates and camel milk
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<psychicist> how did you end up being there?
<nlsthzn> I work in the petro-chemical industry and here is where all the oil (read money) is...
<psychicist> aha, I get it
<psychicist> I have several friends from that region
<Kilos> QA, hi
<QA> hiya
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee
<inetpro> Kilos: again?
<Kilos> the crash kid got probs there
<Private_User> hi all
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> this is modern coffee
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> higher quality inetpro 
<Kilos> maaz is dead
<Private_User> btw I did not know that xchat for windows has only a 30day usage
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> nor did i
<Private_User> I am now using Thunderbird to chat
<Kilos> it works as well
<Kilos> or you can delete and reinstall xchat
<Kilos> just remove it properly
<Private_User> I think I will just try this application for now
<Kilos> clean the registry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> good tool for win is ccleaner
<Kilos> sorts more than just registry
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA, ty
<QA> You're welcome Kilos
<Kilos> cocooncrash, wb
<nlsthzn> hexchat like xchat but free
<nlsthzn> but I paid for xchat cause it is good enough to support
<Kilos> what do they charge nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> can't remember...
<nlsthzn> was a few years ago
<psychicist> nlsthzn, are you an engineer then?
<nlsthzn> well, about a year ago
<Kilos> strange its free here
<Kilos> aha
 * nlsthzn wishes he was an engineer...
<nlsthzn> unschooled worker
<nlsthzn> *unschooled
<psychicist> oh
<Kilos> i wonder why they make it free to linux and charge win peeps
<psychicist> but it's still great you ended up working there
 * nlsthzn can't spell
<psychicist> hmm
<psychicist> you spelled it correctly the first time as well
<nlsthzn> my spelling is so bad I don't even know when I spell them correctly :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> I was lucky to get work here... but it is time to go from here and settle down somewhere... as you can't stay here
<Kilos> go to japan
<Kilos> and bring back wasabia plants or seads or whatever
<Kilos> seeds
<psychicist> for how long can you still stay there?
<Kilos> i go crash now. night all. sleep tight
<psychicist> good night Kilos 
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> people talking about a tremor in pretoria/JHB
<inetpro> pretoria and JHB
<nlsthzn> that's not good
<nlsthzn> psychicist: no time limit... as long as I can work I can stay
<psychicist> nlsthzn, but as soon as you stop working you must leave?
<nlsthzn> yup
<psychicist> I see
<psychicist> so you can never really settle there, I guess
<nlsthzn> nope... if you are able to afford enough (and expensive enough) residents you can in theory stay indefinitely... but you need lots of money
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-03
<Kilos> hi mazal psychicist and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> morning Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hows the fly and family today?
<superfly> tired
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> 7mm
<inetpro> Kilos: last night?
 * inetpro didn't notice any rains
 * Kilos needs to power down to remove wireless card for modification purposes
<Kilos> yeah last night
<Kilos> and yesterday avy when i warned you
<Kilos> wbb
 * Kilos came again back
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm having issues with my computer again -_-
<tumbleweed> yeah?
<superfly> if I run strace on a couple of apps that appear to hang, these are the last few lines: http://pastebin.com/bkTqk6QT
<superfly> Kate was one, and TortoiseHG was another
<superfly> out of the repos, nothing unusual about them
<superfly> this is debian unstable, btw
<tumbleweed> what's on the other end of that socket?
<superfly> I saw this same behaviour on Kubuntu
<superfly> not a clue
<tumbleweed> ICE sounds familiar. KDE message bus?
<superfly> here are a few more lines before that http://pastebin.com/QYcsQbby
<tumbleweed> lsof /tmp/.ICE-unix/3815 ?
<superfly> tumbleweed: I think it's an X thing, to be honest
<superfly> http://pastebin.com/gDA36n3Y
<superfly> ah, the KDE session manager
<tumbleweed> strace it?
<tumbleweed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/58171 seems related
<superfly> Yes, I came across that the last time this happened...
<tumbleweed> there are some ubuntu developers chatting ni that bug (still reading it)
<tumbleweed> ah, it trails off at the end
<tumbleweed> with avahi being a likely culprit for closing ice connections without notice
<superfly> ok, let's see if I can strace ksmserver
<tumbleweed> good luck. I'm exhausted and going to bed
<superfly> OK... night night
<mazal> Hi guys , who else in Gauteng felt last night's earthquake ?
<mazal> http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?id=346474
<Kilos> nope
<mazal> Was scary , at first I thought it is the mine , then it might be another teller being blown up , but as the shacking continued I realized it must be a quake
<mazal> Here in Cullinan we all felt it
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^ did you feel it?
<Kilos> mind you mazal arent you about 100ks from pta central
<mazal> 50km
<mazal> And my mind immediately went to the chapter we studied last night , Matthew 24
<mazal> Where is 3000km South of PTA ? Must be in the ocean yes ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> about 1500 to capetown
<Kilos> oh thats by road
<mazal> Sjoe
<mazal> Oom Kilos have you ever used mint ?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> ive used mate on ubuntu though
<mazal> Saw a few screenshots online last night of Mint 16 , looks really beautiful
<Kilos> isnt that a mint thing
<mazal> I dunno , I think so
<Kilos> i dont worry beautiful. everything must just work
<Kilos> ya man mate and cinnamon
<mazal> Call me old school , but that menu looks so much better than the unity thing
<Kilos> oh like gnome2
<mazal> Ya , nut way better
<Kilos> like maverick
<mazal> The menu has lots of extra info
<mazal> And features
<Kilos> 10.10 was and still is the easiest for me
<Squirm-> morning
<mazal> Reminded me a bit of K's menu
<Kilos> hi Squirm- 
<mazal> Morning Squirm- 
<Kilos> QA, distance pretoria to capetown
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1458km according to google maps
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> QA in a blinking mood again today hehehe
<QA> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> QA sjoes en gaan maak koffie
<QA> mazal: Huh?
<Kilos> i got the command wrong
<Kilos> you see maaz is dead
<mazal> Didn't even see that
<Kilos> thats why i sent QA here
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<mazal> qa coffee please
<QA> mazal: Okay
<mazal> QA snappy snappy snappe
<QA> mazal: *blink*
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and mazal!
<Kilos> QA, ty
<QA> You're welcome Kilos
<mazal> qa , dankie
<QA> mazal: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<mazal> qa , thank you
<QA> mazal: not at all
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> ish
<inetpro> cocooncrash: what happened to Maaz?
<Kilos> there she fixed for dankie now
<inetpro> Kilos: no I didn't feel it 
<Kilos> no time to get her up to date with maaz
<Kilos> mazal, where was the epicentre
<inetpro> Kilos: but I noticed people all around us feeling/experiencing the shakes
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> mainly to the east looks like
<inetpro> from Jhb, Midrand, Pretoria, kwaNdebele, Shoshanguve and all the way to Warmbad
<mazal> Kilos the info says 3048km south of pta
<inetpro> and then I even noticed people talking about Hartebeespoort Dam and as far as Polokwane
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> sjoe i musta been asleep
<inetpro> but there was definitely nothing at my house
<Kilos> nor here
<inetpro> the Magalies mountain is rock solid
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> where's Maaz
<Kilos> having a break
<charl> he's our coffee maid, who said he can take a break
<Kilos> or the server be broke
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> it's a pity maaz isn't from a japanese maid cafe, otherise he would have made us omuraisu too
<Kilos> do you eat wasabi
<Kilos> serious burn but lekker flavour
<ThatGraemeGuy> fun fact, unless you eat it in japan and pay a pretty penny, chances are that you aren't actually eating real wasabi but a horseradish/mustard/food colouring mixture
<Kilos> yeah sad hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> wasabi plants are quite rare and generally only cultivated in japan
<Kilos> yeah and not an easy thing to grow. temp of 8 to 20 degrees c and humid
<Kilos> weather buiding from the south again
<Kilos> building
<Kilos> ai! from the north
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I'm going to install mate on my 12.04 and try it out
<Kilos> it was faster
<mazal> Will do at home where I have uncapped. Will probably be quite a download
<mazal> Gaan aanhou soek tot ek happy is met my DE
<mazal> Dalk sommer kubuntu-desktop ook try , dan hoef ek mos nie oor te install nie
<Kilos> ja dis reg
<Kilos> mate is naby aan die ou ubuntu
<Kilos> 10.10 style
<mazal> Ag daar werk die eerste install command vir mate al klaar nie **sigh**
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wat doen jy verkeerd
<mazal> Niks , copy en paste die command
<mazal> Unable to find package errors
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> why are you using such old distributions?
<psyatw> newer ones don´t function anymore?
<psyatw> or have become too bloated?
<mazal> The new ones are too full of bugs and apps don't work with them psyatw 
<Kilos> http://mate-desktop.org/install/
<psyatw> mazal, what kind of bugs?
<Kilos> you using that
<mazal> Many
<psyatw> I know
<psyatw> but that was the reason why I never considered ubuntu before 10.04
<psyatw> it was always too buggy
<mazal> Can't even remember them all , 13.04 drove me back to 12.04 with many issues. And the only 9 months support thing forcing re-installs every 6 months is also a total killer
<Kilos> 12.04 is good man
<mazal> Well it's stablish
<mazal> Not totally stable though
<psyatw>  and only now with kubuntu 13.04 do I find it usable
<mazal> But at least the apps works
<Kilos> mine is totally stable in unity and kde
<Kilos> 13.10 kubuntu is lekker as well
<Kilos> you got something sick there mazal remember
<mazal> Yeah , thing is though , it got that way by itself. Hence I say it's not stable
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> now you want to put mate onto that faulty system
<Kilos> do a clean install first man
<Kilos> no good installing another de onto a faulty system
<mazal> That link you gave me at least hasn't bombed out on a command yet
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Think that site I was had something wrong in their commands
<mazal> Oi you see , my curiosity got me doing it here now where I don't have uncapped :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you want to borrow my email addy?
<Kilos> maybe goosie is finished with it now
<mazal> Ah well , guess now is a good time as I made an image 3 hours ago
<mazal> If I break it , better now that later
<mazal> I should have tried it on Barry's pc , he is on leave lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> It's installing a lot of stuff from the ubuntu repos ?
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Thoght everything would come from the mate ppa
<Kilos> you end up with many mate packages and whatever dependancies they need as well
 * mazal whistles a tune
<mazal> These times when I miss my 4mb line
<mazal> BTW oom , you don't know if those new guys of remastersys has made progress yet ?
<mazal> Ok , here we go , rebooting to mate. Will be back.......hopefully
<mazal> Cool , this is so retro :)
<mazal> Had a quick look around , can't find Ubuntu one ?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Man this reminds me of the good old gnome2 days :)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Just needs to get used to using menus again and placing shortcuts
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> wbb
<charl> ok back
<charl> sorry got really busy today
<Kilos> np
<charl> Kilos: i *love* wasabi or anything else that is spicy
<charl> Kilos: indian food, hot curry, karreraisu (as the japanese call it), cayenne peppers, chilli peppers, etc
<charl> hot mustard is also good
<Kilos> i found a jap site that exports real wasabe
<Kilos> dunno the price though
<Kilos> i was looking for seeds or plants. i think a bathroom should maybe give the right humidity and temp
<Kilos> how do i convert 0.198367346939 ft to metric
<Kilos> 6.0462cm
<Kilos> brat did it
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash 
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Monday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 27° C., Monday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Tuesday: Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Tuesday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 29° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 16° C., Thursday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Thursday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low:
<Maaz> 15° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Friday Night: Chance of a Thunde…
<charl> Maaz: you late, where's my coffee been today
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<charl> he makes me coffee every day and now he's decided to go awol
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo charl and all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> My daughter is flying on the 14th so your hardware will be in SA in little more than a week ;)
<Kilos> oooowweeeee
<nlsthzn> I just need to get some packaging material ASAP :p
<Kilos> where is she going nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> city wise i mean
<nlsthzn> Boksburg for the most part AFAIK
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> but we will still talk about how to get it to you...
<Kilos> cool.
 * nlsthzn goes to earn some money
<charl> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-04
<Kilos> hi mazal Squirm and all others
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Handy doc for Libre Office Calc users : https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/images/4/47/CG41-CalcGuideLO.pdf
<Kilos> so. wat se jy van mate?
<mazal> Nie te bad nie. So hier en daar iets kleins wat ek mis van Unity. Maar niks major nie
<mazal> Wil op 'n stadium kubuntu-desktop ook opsit en check
<Kilos> hehe dis heel anders maar baie lekker
<Kilos> ian het van vensters gegaan na kde.hy hou nie van gnome nie
<mazal> Dis mos net kubuntu-desktop wat ek moet install ne ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Sal kyk oor die naweek dalk
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning inetpro , Squirm 
<Kilos> hard to believe that power packs caused all my probs. since using a second psu for drives ive had no probs
 * Symmetria looks in
<Kilos> hi Symmetria you winning?
<Symmetria> heh, sitting in my empty house waiting for the furniture vans ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> here or up there
<Kilos> you not moving here are you?
<Symmetria> lol in Kenya
<Symmetria> heh have furniture vans apparently arriving in an hour and I have the people to come do the fiber surveys on the way
<Kilos> was just gonna say moving all your local setup is like a lifetime job
<Kilos> cool direct fibre?
<Kilos> you dont like slow connections
<Symmetria> heh, well, I kinda cheated slightly ;p and decided that if we had really high speed access in here
<Symmetria> I could sell high speed internet to all the other complex clients
<Symmetria> so my house is becoming a metro node on our network 
<Kilos> aha
<Symmetria> ;p with redundant 10G fibers into it
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Symmetria> lol strange how I had to move to kenya to get real bandwidth into my house ;p
<Symmetria> the max I ever managed to pull off in ZA was a coupla hundred meg
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Hehe , just figured out how to add launchers to the top panel. I forgot all about that and how handy it is :)
<Kilos> ya worked well that hey
<Kilos> mazal, have you installed mate onto the faulty unity?
<mazal> I'm feeling sooooo 1995 now lol
<mazal> Yes , my same OS
<Kilos> no man 10.10 was the last gnome2
<Kilos> and the prob is gone?
<Kilos> so unity de was sick
<mazal> I dunno , haven't been in Unity again since I installed Mate
<Symmetria> I wanna stick a mirror server in my house 
<Symmetria> so I never have to download anything again
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Symmetria, I would also like that :)
<Symmetria> mazal lol I got the bandwidth into my house to run the mirror for all of east africa ;p
<mazal> Wow ok
<mazal> bbl , need to image
<Kilos> sjoe, memories, found a shakespear big stick in storeroom
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i recently got myself a camera, and i'm looking at getting a tele zoom lens sometime
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.ormsdirect.co.za/canon-ef-200-400mm-f-4l-is-usm-lens-with-internal-1-4x-extender
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm taking donations :-p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<nuvolari> oh hi Vince-0, oom Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Symmetria, mazal, superfly, Squirm 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day :)
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> nuvolari: I hear you're busy joining in with the festivities over the past few days
<Squirm> kudos to you
<mazal> Hi nuvolari 
<Vince-0> ! nuvolari 
<Vince-0> an mese
<Vince-0> mense*
<Kilos> do we never need stuffs like http://www.rootkit.nl/projects/lynis.html
<mazal> Oom Kilos , you don't perhaps can remember how big the download is for kubuntu-dekstop ?
<mazal> My alie jeuk om te try , maar het nie baie data hier nie
<Kilos> sjoe maybe 170m of so iets
<Kilos> ek het kubuntu-desktop-full
<Kilos> if you can name the packages i can give you the size of each
<Kilos> hehe
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi howsit
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<sakhi> Good thanks and you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty
<mazal> Seker beter om daai "full" een te install ne ?
<Kilos> dit kry baie meer goed mazal 
<Kilos> kde werk sonder die full
<Kilos> ek het full gekry net om data klaar te maak een maand
<mazal> Ek hou van baie " goed "
<mazal> Baie goed beteken baie dinge om mee te speel :)
<mazal> En te karring....en te krap...en te peuter
<Kilos> sjoe baie tools en goed
<Kilos> ek het nog nie eers 1/4 pad gekom nie
<Kilos> baie van die goed is vir slimmes
<mazal> Ek's baie happy met die mate sover. Is nog baie vroeg en baie apps moet nog getoets word , maar op die stadium is hy nice
<Kilos> en vinniger as unity
<Kilos> ek het vroeg mate probeer toe kon ek niemand help met unity nie to gooi ek mate uit
<mazal> Ek besef nou 'n ding , ek het mos aanmekaar daai irreterende boodskap gekry " system has encountered a problem " En dan het jy mos opsie om dit te stuur na Ubuntu toe
<mazal> Aanmekaar , elke dag. Dit het nog nie vandag gebeur in mate nie. Ek dink defnitief dat whatever die issue op my install is , unity related is
<Kilos> ya kan wees
<mazal> En ek het ander weird ding ook agtergekom
<mazal> Almal sê mos Nvidia is beter as ATI vir linux
<mazal> Maar by my werk die ATI kaart by die werk beter as my Nvidia kaart by die huis
<Kilos> ja baie ati kaarte werk nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> BV , die game 0AD. Werk nie op die nvidia kaart nie , maar werk op die ATI. Die unity shortcuts werk nie by die huis op Nvidia nie , maar werk op die ATI hier
<mazal> Sulke goedtjies
<Kilos> hmm... goed om te weet
<mazal> Maar op 13.04 , het die ATI nou weer nie gewerk nie
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ek moes mos 'n Nvidia kaart koop net om 13.04 te laat werk
<mazal> Maak my kop seer die goed
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<mazal> Unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop-full
<mazal> What am I doing wrong ?
<Kilos> wait lemme check
<mazal> Command was sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-full
<Kilos> may be kubuntu-full
<Kilos> ya kubuntu-full
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> then kubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-addons
<mazal> ta
<mazal> Kan mos alles in een command doen
<nuvolari> Squirm: I wish! :-/
<mazal> Eina !!! Need to get 920mb
<mazal> Will defnitely be done at home :P
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> ah the maid is back :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<psyatw> good morning charl
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> how's it going
<psyatw> going well
<psyatw> recovering from the weekend
<psyatw> :)
<psyatw> and you?
<charl> psyatw: ha ha ! did you have a rough weekend? you went to warsaw right?
<charl> i'm doing well thanks
<psyatw> charl, yeah, I´ve been travelling again
<psyatw> and I sleep on buses generally, which is far from perfect
<psyatw> but the weekend is so short, so I have to do something
<charl> i also do that, and yes, it's far from perfect indeed
<charl> that's the way i went to oktoberfest actually
<psyatw> especially beccause it takes 5 hours to go to or from warsaw
<charl> because the hotels around that time in munich are so expensive that i just sleep on the train
<psyatw> yes, indeed
<charl> i arrive early morning in time for the 10.00 opening of the beer tents and i left in the evening
<psyatw> I spent one night at the mcdonald´s in warsaw in october :)
<psyatw> because I didn´t know where to look for a hostel
<charl> there were a number of people in munich at the mcdonalds who also did that
<psyatw> but now I know
<psyatw> haha
<charl> at the top floor they had some places where it was convenient to sleep
<charl> i was surprised that they allowed people to do that
<psyatw> yes
<charl> i only had a (really terrible) cappuccino and left
<charl> the american coffee is as weak as it ever could be
<psyatw> best is not to eat or drink anything there
<charl> oh sorry no, that was at a starbucks, not a mcdonalds
<psyatw> unless you have no choice
<charl> no it was a mcdonalds indeed
<charl> sorry my memory is a little messed up from oktoberfest :)
<psyatw> hahaha
<psyatw> well, I remember when you told me about it :)
<charl> that's what drinking three litre of helle will do to you
<psyatw> it was something like a ´bliksembezoek´ indeed
<psyatw> wow
<charl> yeah exactly
<psyatw> I can´t even drink 3 litres of water on a day
<charl> went half way across europe for a day of oktoberfest
<psyatw> hmm, could we be related in any way?
<psyatw> I´ve been called crazy for my unplanned visits
<psyatw> but somehow I find it exciting to do things like that
<charl> oh me too, believe me, both crazy bastards i guess :)
<psyatw> :D
<charl> yeah me too
<psyatw> I always meet new people this way and can tell exciting stories about my adventures
<psyatw> taking a flight is so boring in comparison
<charl> yeah i had a great conversation with a german women who grew up in munich and is now living in bremen
<charl> told me about what she thinks of oktoberfest people :) and to watch out for criminals
<charl> she also said bavaria is the most educated state in germany
<charl> but the bavarians are really awesome people all-round
<psyatw> yes, I have found the same :)
<psyatw> and I usually get along very well with germans too
<charl> at oktoberfest i had a chat with a really cute bavarian girl who told me she does beer brewing for a living
<charl> i almost didn't believe her, i told her, is that a common occupation for women i bavaria?
<charl> in
<psyatw> did you get her number? :)
<charl> no she had a boyfriend (who was also there) :)
<psyatw> hahaha
<charl> believe me, if that wasn't the case... ;)
<psyatw> my friends always ask me what I girls I meet wherever I go
<psyatw> because I always meet someone new
<charl> nah it was great fun, i would do it again, but this time i also know more of what to expect
<psyatw> yes, you´re right
<psyatw> the first time is often just exploring what´s there
<charl> yeah and getting to know the ropes... "ontgroening" :)
<psyatw> :)
<psyatw> if only I drank beer, then I would join you at oktoberfest some time
<charl> i guess drinking beer isn't a requirement but it does kinda spoil it if you don't ;)
<charl> some people apparently drink wine but i haven't seen any of them :P
<psyatw> I had some shot of vodka in ukraine so I was allowed to enter the restaurant, that was enough alcohol for me :)
<psyatw> hahaha
<charl> you have to have a shot of vodka before you can enter a restaurant? :D
<charl> is that normal in ukraine?
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I want to go to Ukraine
<Squirm> :P
<psyatw> hahaha
<psyatw> you´re welcome any time, Squirm :P
<psyatw> well, at that particular restaurant it apparently was
<psyatw> you weren´t even allowed to speak Russian there :D
<charl> i can just imagine the waiters in front at the restaurant... "sorry sir, have you had a shot of vodka yet? you look too sober to enter"
<psyatw> hahaha
<psyatw> oh
<psyatw> I also went to this masobar
<psyatw> and was whipped by a cute ukrainian lady
<charl> i bet the ukrainians don't like the russians
<charl> you were whipped ?!
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> on my bare back!
<charl> masobar? masochist bar?
<Squirm> hmm
<psyatw> yes
<charl> i don't even want to know... :S
<psyatw> it wasn´t extreme or anything
<psyatw> more like funny
<psyatw> and the only place open at that time
<charl> heh now that is an adventure !
<psyatw> so this ukrainian friend took me there
<Squirm> that could be fun
<psyatw> well, life with me is always an adventure
<psyatw> sometimes a bit too much, I guess
<psyatw> :)
<Squirm> I try and make it one
<charl> i don't want to get whipped though... everyone has their fetishes, mine is cute japanese maids
<charl> i don't judge :)
<psyatw> haha
<psyatw> well, it was the first time for me too :)
<charl> ok i'm off, need to get some work done
<charl> have a good day all !
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> inetpro, jy kan begin planne maak ne
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn no one even greeted you
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos>  i was sleeping
<nlsthzn> np
 * nlsthzn noms dinner... back later
 * Kilos goes to kde for a while
<Kilos> ouch... 3 min boot time
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> i messed up the agenda sir. added that day bit but didnt number it
<Kilos> used to add as a follow on from 3 or 4 now it dont
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> dunno how to remove or move it down
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> can always be moved by renumbering the items
<Kilos> i can try do it
<inetpro> just open up ech item to check its number then work out a sequence and go change
<Kilos> ok ill try ty
<inetpro> they are probably all on the same number
<Kilos> 0ver 100mm rain so far
<inetpro> I used to set the last item as 100
<Kilos> 10
<inetpro> 100mm rain? Wow!
<Kilos> 10 man
<Kilos> bouncy finger
<inetpro> ahh... that sounds better
 * inetpro goes to check... don't think we had that much
<Kilos> oo yay ty inetpro 
<inetpro> 4mm
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> but I had a bonus today
<Kilos> what kind?
<inetpro> wild mushroom found on my own plot
<inetpro> oh so tasty
<Kilos> black underside?
<inetpro> thought they only grow in KZN
<inetpro> no white
<Kilos> i see we got about 5 or 6 white ones and white under
<Kilos> i dunno if they safe to eat
<inetpro> the wrong one can be deadly
<Kilos> how do you tell
<inetpro> eish! I just know from experience on the farm
<Kilos> in natal the makauwe must be black underneath
<Kilos> those that get big like dinner plates
<inetpro> it has a very specific look and smell
<Kilos> high dome?
<inetpro> yep this was a makauwe, but white underneath
<inetpro> flat
<Kilos> ah these are a high dome type
<inetpro> see https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/posts/hKQytw4JxQ1
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> il check again tomorrow
<Kilos> i love them things
<inetpro> very tasty indeed
<Kilos> thse were still high dome but not big yet
<Kilos> i dont think the bad ones get big
<Kilos> yeah they much tastier than cultivated mushrooms
<Kilos> sis says kowes got black bottom
<Kilos> and thats how i remember the natal ones
<inetpro> can't remember ever eating the ones with a black bottom
<Kilos> i used to walk miles in utrecht after storms
<Kilos> they so lekker my mouth is watering just thinking about them
<Kilos> these are on a thin stem. i think thats part of the seeing the poison ones
<inetpro> I would trust any that I don't know for sure
<inetpro> would never*
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i only know the black bottom utrecht ones so i stay clear of any here
<Kilos> anyway. sleep tight
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for the help inetpro 
<inetpro> friend of mine landed in hospital after eating one with friends who thought that they had found the right one
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> not worth taking a chance if you not sure
<inetpro> definitely
<inetpro> anyway, good night oom
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-05
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> mornings
<superfly> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hello superfly 
<nuvolari> hmm, do you also have some of oom Kilos' emails in your spam folder? Not sure why they ended up there
<nuvolari> google says it's been marked as phishing mails by some
<nuvolari> *some people
<Kilos> hi mazal and other peeps too
<mazal> More oom
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo mazal 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<mazal> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> amper daar... :-/ my leave begin die 12de
<nuvolari> dit was 'n vinnige maar brutale jaar
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> ja julle was almal so kwaai besig
<mazal> Myne begin eers die 20ste
<mazal> Moet nog vasbyt
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<inetpro> Guten Morgen!
<inetpro> Kilos: when are you on leave?
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  17mm
<inetpro> Kilos: lucky!
<Kilos> never
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> now sheep wont have probs till winter again
<inetpro> I got nothing extra after the 4
<Kilos> aw sorry
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> Ohi
<Kilos> morning superfly Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Vince-0> Google developers office hours - Africa in 20mins: https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cqcqu39ac89qcf86lt1qnunot7k
<Vince-0> oh lol its tomorrow
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psyatw drussell 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi drussell
<Kilos> whew that win a nexus thing is hard work. after about a months battling i eventually managed to post "Done" there
<Kilos> hate the page to page to page stuff
<Kilos> dont even want the nexus but the 3TB drive will be cool
<oscarcarl> Hi all?
<oscarcarl> I need assistance
<oscarcarl> anyone there?
<oscarcarl> I have a vodafone webbook running on ubuntu.
<oscarcarl> I can't get the system to reload the os. Anyone with an idea how to?
<oscarcarl> good day george, please assist as a matter of urgency as I need to reload my os>
<drussell> oscarcarl: the vodafone webbook is (iirc) based around an ARM SoC (system on chip) so none of the normal install methods or media will work
<oscarcarl> any other way?
<superfly> maybe one of the "armhf" images from here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/13.10/release/
<superfly> I have no clue, this is just a suggestions
<oscarcarl> tried it, doen't work
<oscarcarl> Typical vodacom. Doesn't release the software with their product. Must say, one of the kakest brand names. And on top, thieves.
<oscarcarl> Can't believe that ubuntu has gone in with them. Vodacom must have sponsered a lot of money.> Shit.
<inetpro> first time I ever hear from anyone buying the Vodafone webbook
<inetpro> oscarcarl: how long have you had it for?
<Kilos> hi oscarcarl 
<oscarcarl> yes more than 2 years.. Now vodacom want me to take it in and reload the os, and charge me. Quite a joke.
<oscarcarl> So I would say that is thievery.
<oscarcarl> I took it in 6 times. Now the warranty has expired. So, sounds like comunisim,
<oscarcarl> I could do it myself to install, but as it has been said, iirc around arm. can't do nothing about that. Will through it away.
<oscarcarl> it was only to do e-mails though and for the price, not bad at all. but anyway. I
<oscarcarl>  have 4 work phones for renewal for Januray 2014. vodacom has just lost my business forever!!!!!!!
<oscarcarl> Hi
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oscarcarl, can it connect to a pc?
<oscarcarl> nope, does not work.
<Kilos> why do you want to reload. can you try fix the existing os
<oscarcarl> how. Can't even go into bios
<Kilos> are they made with connector to pc?
<Kilos> oh my
<oscarcarl> you could, but not going to work
<Kilos> have you tried removing the battery for 10 mins
<oscarcarl> only 2 ubs ports
<Kilos> hopefully bios will reset
<oscarcarl> yes, done all of that.
<Kilos> ouch
<oscarcarl> vodacom is a joke
<Kilos> so it doesnt even switch on then?
<oscarcarl> yes it does. get to go into shell, but how to reset evrything and change the pastword, can't do.
<oscarcarl> password
<oscarcarl> ?
<oscarcarl> you need to get into the bios.
<Kilos> when you plug it into the pc like that can the pc see anything?
<Kilos> you have a ubuntu pc roght?
<Kilos> right
<oscarcarl> I tried everything. Just does not work. When trying to go into bios , I get blocked.
<oscarcarl> it is a webbook from vodafone.
<oscarcarl> only 4Gig hd, and 525b ram. I have used it only for mails.
<Kilos> i dont know any modern fone thingies but was thinking maybe if ubuntu can see it a fsck might sort it
<oscarcarl> it is not a fone, it is a webbook
<oscarcarl> how do you do the fsck?
<Kilos> well first your pc must see it so you have a path
<Kilos> like /media/something
<oscarcarl> wait quik. I switch it on.
<oscarcarl> ok, just hang ten
<Kilos> ok
<oscarcarl> ok
<Kilos> if not /media/something it will show as /dev/something
<oscarcarl> ls 
<oscarcarl> done it. bin, dev, init, lib mnt, root ect.
<oscarcarl> the directories.
<Kilos> can disk utility or gparted see it
<Kilos> what ubuntu are you using
<oscarcarl> no, I am in the shell
<Kilos> oh on the thing
<oscarcarl> no disk utility
<Kilos> try sudo touch /force/fsck
<Kilos> then reboot it
<oscarcarl> in the  "command peomt"
<oscarcarl> "promt"
<Kilos> it should then run a filesystem check on booting
<Kilos> yes
<oscarcarl> what command do I type
<Kilos> it is ubuntu on there hey?
<oscarcarl> ?
<oscarcarl> correct
<Kilos> sudo touch /force/fsck
<oscarcarl> only ubuntu.
<Kilos> just like that
<Kilos> then you need to know the password you been using
<oscarcarl> you see sudo is not found
<Kilos> eish
<oscarcarl> Can't remember that. Changed it about 16 times
<oscarcarl> buggerd ne?
<Kilos> try passwd
<oscarcarl> says /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<Kilos> try apt-get install sudo
<oscarcarl> ok same, not found?
<Kilos> or even try the command without sudo
<SilverCode> oscarcarl: does "ls /bin/*" show anything?
<oscarcarl> not found
<oscarcarl> wait
<SilverCode> does it say "ls" isn't found?
<oscarcarl> yes cd bin and then ls
<oscarcarl> yes, directories there.
<oscarcarl> nope
<SilverCode> ok, what does "echo $PATH" ?
<oscarcarl> hang
<SilverCode> wow
<SilverCode> sounds like the HDD in that thing could be on the way out
<oscarcarl> there is a directory echo in bin
<Squirm> oscarcarl: hang for hang on or is it hanging
<oscarcarl> hang on......
<oscarcarl> funny
<SilverCode> oh, right
<SilverCode> then maybe not the drive :)
<oscarcarl> the hdd is fine.....smile
<oscarcarl> :0
<SilverCode> also, what does "/usr/bin/whoami" show?
<oscarcarl> Iwait.......
<oscarcarl> is that in the bin directory, the command?
<SilverCode> no, it is in /usr/bin/ directory
<SilverCode> you should just be able to type it in like that and it will run regardless of where it is relative to your current path
<oscarcarl> it says permission denied....after typing /usr/bin/
<SilverCode> hmm..
<SilverCode> do you know if you are able to get into a grub boot menu when the machine boots up?
<oscarcarl> I can't, been denied
<oscarcarl> esc, and just say denied , denied
<oscarcarl> so i went in to the shell kernell, button on the back of the webbook
<SilverCode> it sounds like your filesystem and/or permissions have been messed up
<Kilos> did you type in wrong passwd a few times
<oscarcarl> Yes
<SilverCode> hang on
<oscarcarl> ok
<SilverCode> wait, no, that won't work
<SilverCode> how much do you know about linux (I just need to gauge what is possible)?
<oscarcarl> gauge?
<SilverCode> for instance, do you know if you are logged in as root right now?
<oscarcarl> I switch a button on the back of the webbook and can get into ubuntu installer main menu
<oscarcarl> that all
<SilverCode> ok
<oscarcarl> and can get to the Execute a shell
<SilverCode> what options does the menu offer?
<SilverCode> actually, lets step back a bit
<oscarcarl> Cant boot from flashdrive. I can connect the webbook to the internet but do not know the commands in execute a shell
<SilverCode> what happens when you turn the netbook on, and what do you want/expect to happen (I missed the actual issue with the netbook)
<oscarcarl> ok.....
<oscarcarl> configure the keyborad,
<oscarcarl> detect and mount cd rom
<oscarcarl> load debconf preconfiguration file
<oscarcarl> load installer componants from cd
<oscarcarl> change debconf priority
<oscarcarl> it gives me ubuntu installer after it can't read from the flash drive
<oscarcarl> critical, high, medium, or low...that is the 4 options
<SilverCode> I'm starting to go back to my original suspicion that the drive is failing/failed
<SilverCode> if both the bootloader and the installer can't detect the drive, then there is likely something wrong with the dirve
<SilverCode> *drive
<oscarcarl> I can boot the system  up, but then it now ask me for a password
<SilverCode> but it is hard to say for sure without having it infront of me
<oscarcarl> I do not remember it
<SilverCode> is that the only issue?
<SilverCode> I tought the system woulnd't boot
<SilverCode> or didn't boot to a GUI
<oscarcarl> so, I need a fresh install, and can't get it right
<oscarcarl> it boots now, for the first time again.
<oscarcarl> know it ask for a past word?
<Kilos> ouch
<oscarcarl> wait
<SilverCode> that makes things simpler and more complicated at the same time
<oscarcarl> I know.
<SilverCode> if you could get into the grub menu you could boot to single user mode and change the password
<oscarcarl> is there no way I can get into grub via "command prompt"?
<oscarcarl> There is a execute a shell, which gives me the ability to go to the "command prompt'
<oscarcarl> it says then, the root file system is a ram disk
<Kilos> what is a netbook?
<Kilos> like a lappy?
<SilverCode> if I understand the layout of that netbook correctly, the command prompt you are entering sounds like some sort of recovery shell
<oscarcarl> the hard disk file system are mounted on "/target" the editor available is nano.
<oscarcarl> something like that.
<SilverCode> which would be perfect ... if it actually seemed to work, but as you said above, you don't seem to have full access in that shell
<oscarcarl> yes correct
<oscarcarl> so how do i go about this? that is waht vodafone is doing. 
<oscarcarl> So now after 2 years, I have to start paying for a system restore?
<oscarcarl> no way. i refuse.
<SilverCode> not sure how Vodafone would re-load Ubuntu to be honest
<Kilos> can you google?
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<oscarcarl> And they do not want to give me their sofware vesion of ubuntu that was written for them.
<Kilos> power might die here. storming
<oscarcarl> ask who, done all of that yesterday the whole day.
<oscarcarl> no I can't google, who can not? huh uh......boring :)
<SilverCode> oscarcarl: what does "ls /usr/sbin/*" show?
<Kilos> the password change bit?
<oscarcarl> wait a sec
<oscarcarl> not found
<SilverCode> bloody hell
<oscarcarl> I know. 
<SilverCode> what happens if you type chroot?
<oscarcarl> ls then I can see some directories
<oscarcarl> busybox v 1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu) multi-vcall binary
<SilverCode> ok, busybox, that helps
<oscarcarl> usage: chroot newroot [command.......]
<SilverCode> try "mount"
<SilverCode> should list a bunch of stuff
<oscarcarl> yes
<SilverCode> is there a line that says something like "sda1 on /target"?
<SilverCode> and if so, what exactly deos it say?
<oscarcarl> ok, 5 lines goes as....
<oscarcarl> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<oscarcarl> none on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)
<oscarcarl> none on 'sys type sysfs (rw,relatime)
<oscarcarl> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,relatime)
<oscarcarl> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)
<oscarcarl> thats it
<SilverCode> ok, try "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<oscarcarl> ok
<oscarcarl> not found
<SilverCode> does it say  the command "fdisk" isn't found, or that "/dev/sda" isn't found?
<oscarcarl> sorry:
<oscarcarl> wait
<oscarcarl> are you getting anything i have just send?
<oscarcarl> "/bin/sh: fdisk: not found"
<oscarcarl> there we go
<SilverCode> *sigh*
<SilverCode> final stab at something, try "busybox --list"
<SilverCode> that will list a bunch of commands that you can currently use
<SilverCode> see if we can find anything in that list to work with
<oscarcarl> "--list: applet not found"
<oscarcarl> if I type help, there is a couple of commands...
<oscarcarl> will that help you?
<SilverCode> it might
<oscarcarl> bg break cd chdir command continue echo eva1 exec exit 
<oscarcarl> export false fg getopts hash help jobs kill let loacal printf pwd read
<oscarcarl> readonly return st shift source
<oscarcarl> test times trap true type ulinit umask unset wait
<oscarcarl> that is all the command in help
<SilverCode> wow, they really stripped that busybox down
<oscarcarl> yip
<SilverCode> try "mount /dev/sda1"
<SilverCode> wait, no
<oscarcarl> busybox
<oscarcarl> ok waiting
<SilverCode> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<SilverCode> (forgot teh mount point)
<oscarcarl> mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on mnt failed: No such file or directory
<SilverCode> ls /
<oscarcarl> I typed just busybox and more defined fucktions has come up
<oscarcarl> yes
<oscarcarl> yes about 13 directories
<SilverCode> ok, type "mkdir /tmp/mount"
<oscarcarl> ok
<SilverCode> that should create a folder /tmp/mount
<SilverCode> ten type "mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/mount"
<SilverCode> *then
<SilverCode> hopefully that will mount the hard drive to /tmp/mount
<oscarcarl> there is already a tmp directory under ls
<oscarcarl> will that overite?
<SilverCode> no, it will create a new directory undet /tmp calles "mount"
<SilverCode> *called
<SilverCode> ...or give you an error that you can't do that
<oscarcarl> wait
<oscarcarl> cannot create directory '/tmp/mount': file exist
<SilverCode> ok, then just do the 2nd part "mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/mount"
<Kilos> whew heavy storm
<Kilos> inetpro, stay at work till its gone over
<oscarcarl> mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /tmp/mount failed: No such file or directory
<SilverCode> I'm starting to run out of ideas
<SilverCode> basically what I wanted to do was mount the hard drive, chroot to it so the command line you are working in modifies the correct files
<SilverCode> then use passwd to reset the password of your user account
<oscarcarl> not found
<SilverCode> but busybox doesn't seem to want to play along and offer up the info and utilites I need for this
<oscarcarl> That is why I am saying that vodacom, the service provider and fodafone are buggering everything up
<oscarcarl> amr and ubuntu have to listen to vodacom though
<oscarcarl> just a way of protecting there products and forcing people to pay after wrranties expired and make mony
<oscarcarl> money
<SilverCode> there are other ways to get around this, but it is beyond the scope of IRC help
<oscarcarl> who could I contact then?
<SilverCode> any competent Linux person in your area should be able to assist
<SilverCode> don't know of any specific companies though
<SilverCode> you in CPT area right?
<oscarcarl> As i said, I am not going to pay a dime for this. I will most probbibly take a 10 pound hammer and squash this machine, before 
<oscarcarl> througing it away. :)
<oscarcarl> yes sir
<SilverCode> there is a 0XC0FFEE meetup happening this Saturday at 1pm at Jamaica Me Crazy in Woodstock. The guys that go to that those meetups are usually people who can help with problems like yours and are always happy meet new people
<SilverCode> so maybe drop by there on Saturday with the netbook and see if anyone is willing to help
<SilverCode> might cost yo a beer
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<SilverCode> http://0xc0ffee-cpt.co.za/
<inetpro> oscarcarl: at least you got two years of usage out of it
<oscarcarl> cool thx
<oscarcarl> yip
<inetpro> can't expect much more for just R1500
<oscarcarl> 2 years minus 5 weeks for taking it in and reload the os. what a joke
<oscarcarl> not giving me the os, they refuse.
<SilverCode> oscarcarl: would you be willing to sell the thing? and if so, for how much?
<oscarcarl> R 1200?
<oscarcarl> Don't know.
<inetpro> R1200 might be a bit steap
<Kilos> steep
<oscarcarl> I know, just a thumb suck. What would you say a good price is?
<SilverCode> oscarcarl: interestingly a friend of mines netbook stopped charging recently and he wants to get a replacement (and know more than enough to reload the OS), but he isn't wanting to really spend more than R500 on a 2nd hand one
<oscarcarl> I know that you could buy it for round R 1800 new working order though
<inetpro> oscarcarl: how much did you pay initially?
<oscarcarl> R 1800
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> what's the average lifetime of a laptop these days?
<oscarcarl> remember it is only 4 G hd, and 525 MB ram. Got a buil in camera, but that is about it.
<oscarcarl> depends on the tempreture your cpu is running at.
<inetpro> AFAIK companies replace laptops every 4 years these days
<oscarcarl> Thanx for the assistance though. I have learned alot today again.
<Kilos> oscarcarl, you must visit more often
<inetpro> a rough guess from that means you loose about R450 per year
<Kilos> when things are working too
<oscarcarl> And these companies does not even make full use of these laptops
<inetpro> so I guess R900 should be fair for a working webbook
<inetpro> oscarcarl: that is true
<oscarcarl> Yip, i am listening to all these negotiations going on. Intresting
<inetpro> obviously I'm over simplifying with my calculation
<oscarcarl> I mean there is companies that only started making use of windows 7 now, who has just gone of xp
<oscarcarl> logic, important though, some people does not even have it. :)
<Kilos> with that ram and cpu it should work fine on xp
<oscarcarl> yeah wright
<inetpro> but that webbook is really not worth much by the looks of things
<oscarcarl> correct. entery market for typing, mails, and browsing.
<inetpro> based on the following link: http://gearburn.com/2011/11/review-the-vodafone-webbook-cheap-plastic-nasty/
<oscarcarl> Skype won't even work
<oscarcarl> I know
<oscarcarl> Done all this research
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oscarcarl, you a student?
<oscarcarl> And now want to charge for the os install of the os? sjoe. Even the poorest of the poor wil end up paying for this crap
<oscarcarl> nope, which I was again though. 
<inetpro> oscarcarl: you can't blame them, they need to pay salaries
<inetpro> the lesson in this is just not to buy from Vodafone and rather do your homework and be independent
<inetpro> buy the hardware and install your own OS
<Kilos> has it not got a cdrom even?
<oscarcarl> nope
<Kilos> use an external
<oscarcarl> they won't sell it
<oscarcarl> that does not even work
<oscarcarl> I even tried the ubuntu mini, about 30 MB download. Did the whole inshala with LiLi usb creator, and still does not want to read the boot up or os.
<oscarcarl> Vodafone and ubuntu has specifically wrote it for this machine. Running a iirc with arm cpu.
<oscarcarl> This webbook was for one of my people working for me. Just mails basically.
<oscarcarl> free software!
<inetpro> so it just stopped working?
<oscarcarl> go to fullypcgames.com
<inetpro> or it stopped because you tried to upgrade?
<oscarcarl> They have blocked the bios
<oscarcarl> that as well.
<oscarcarl> it came out with version 10.04 
<inetpro> I wonder what would be a good cheap replacement in the same league 
<Kilos> can you not even boot into bios with delete or F1
<inetpro> even mobile phones have more oomph than that thing these days
<oscarcarl> nope
<oscarcarl> been blocked
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> thats so they canncharge for repairs
<Kilos> swines
<oscarcarl> yip I know. Just the e-mails on phones is a bit irritating to read all the time
<oscarcarl> rather get a a tablet
<oscarcarl> google to find replacement
 * inetpro still enjoys the value from purchasing the Acer Aspire One Happy more than two years ago
<Kilos> i dont think youll find anything close to that price
<inetpro> has it's problems but my wife is still using it 
<Kilos> second hand maybe
<Kilos> inetpro, is there no way to boot into root terminal
<Kilos> then reset password
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a ARM device
<Kilos> i dunno what that is
<Kilos> dont it have root?
<oscarcarl> yes, buit can't excess it
<Kilos> there must be a way
<Kilos> vodafone knows how
<oscarcarl> its the cpu
<Kilos> so if you cant get into root you cant choose another boot device either
<oscarcarl> I don't know?
<Kilos> frustrating when they do things like that
<oscarcarl> correct
<oscarcarl> been blocked
<oscarcarl> yip
<Kilos> like branding 3g modems and cellphones
<Kilos> grrr
<oscarcarl> yip
<Kilos> someone somewhere will know how to crack it
<oscarcarl> but at least you could sell the phones to nabouring countries and it will work. Not this thing>
<Kilos> would be interesting to try sort it out
<Kilos> must be a way
<oscarcarl> yip, but don't have time for this.
<oscarcarl> yip
<oscarcarl> Anyway, all go well, go shell.
<Kilos> its like dstv decoders too. they plug into pc and can do anything to it
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> we live here
<oscarcarl> and thx to SilverCode for the help.
<oscarcarl> awe.
<SilverCode> oscarcarl: no problem, just wish we could have actually gotten somewhere
<oscarcarl> yip
<inetpro> oscarcarl: don't give up and just be back here soon
<oscarcarl> ok will do.
<Kilos> safe to go home quick inetpro 
<Kilos> more rain tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... still have lots to do man
<inetpro> but perhaps should do it from home
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> thanks for the heads up
<Kilos> ok ill tell it to hold off
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we had 7 mm and 7 power offs
<Kilos> here are replacement options for oscar
<Kilos> http://www.ananzi.co.za/stuff/cheap-laptops-south-africa.html
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hows things
<Kilos> finished exams?
<theblazehen> Going well kilos, exams all finished. How's things with you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> building a wifi yagi but major work to do it properly
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Kilos> not easy to measure to .01mm with old eye
<theblazehen> yeah, I'd believe
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> but fun though if there is no rush
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> thanks will try it now
<theblazehen> oops wrong vhannel
<theblazehen> channel*
<oscarcarl> webbook? password reset?
<oscarcarl> ?
<oscarcarl> any one
<oscarcarl> ?
<theblazehen> Hi?
<theblazehen> oscarcarl, what is webbook
<oscarcarl> almost like a netbook
<theblazehen> Running ubuntu?
<oscarcarl> 4 g hdd and 525MB ram
<oscarcarl> very small
<oscarcarl> yes.
<theblazehen> On it now?
<oscarcarl> Can't do reset of password.
<theblazehen> What is the problem when you try? Do you get an error?
<oscarcarl> Had a problem with booting, now working, but password is missing.
<oscarcarl> not autheticating.
<oscarcarl> wrong password.
<oscarcarl> neet to reset, and can't
<oscarcarl> yes. I am in the shell.
<theblazehen> ok. Turn it off, then turn it on and repeatedly press the tab (?) key, choose single user or recovery console. You should have a terminal. You then need to run passwd and your username, eg. 'passwd joe', then you can set a new password
<oscarcarl> iow, command propt
<oscarcarl> hang one second
<oscarcarl> in the terminal.
<theblazehen> k
<theblazehen> root terminal?
<oscarcarl> not found
<oscarcarl> yip
<oscarcarl> ls, gives me all the directories
<theblazehen> ok...
<oscarcarl> bin, dev, init, lib, root ect.
<theblazehen> try /usr/bin/passwd your_username
<oscarcarl> ok
<oscarcarl> not found
<theblazehen> well, I have one word left for you then :( -- "Shit"
<theblazehen> No idea how to continue, sorry
<oscarcarl> not found
<oscarcarl> ok
<oscarcarl> thx
<theblazehen> Maybe try and reinstall orsomething
<oscarcarl> can't
<oscarcarl> does not want to accept
<theblazehen> The install?
<oscarcarl> any ubuntu mini or iso via flashdrive.
<theblazehen> ah ok
<theblazehen> well sorry man
<oscarcarl> is there a way to connect via internet with the web book via the terminal?
<Kilos> ohi oscarcarl you back
<oscarcarl> yes, no flippen answer for nothing
<Kilos> oscarcarl, does it only boot from the hdd? no option to boot from flash?
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<oscarcarl> yes, only from hd, but there is a button on the back, switch that you press and take you to the terminal.
<psychicist> hi oscarcarl 
<oscarcarl> yes
<Kilos> the password thing is a pain
<Kilos> you gotta always keep password safe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lets see what google says
<oscarcarl> I know. Windows does not have that prob though
<oscarcarl> nothing. done it all
<Kilos> can you boot as another user?
<oscarcarl> there is other but do not know the password for that other either
<oscarcarl> it just says other
<Kilos> try make a new user
<oscarcarl> I am at the terminal now
<Kilos> and give it admin rights
<oscarcarl> how?
<Kilos> ai! i forgot sorry
<Kilos> theblazehen, do you know
<Kilos> ive only done it once , but forgot now how i did it
<Kilos> i think i used sudo adduser something
<Kilos> but sudo dont work on webthing
<oscarcarl> that is not found
<Kilos> lets see what we can find
<theblazehen> not quite sure
<theblazehen> think you can manually add in /etc/sudoers
<Kilos> what happens if you hold down shift while booting
<oscarcarl> wait a second, will try now
<Kilos> somewhere i saw if that dont work try tapping shift all the time while booting
<Kilos> here is the link to follow to change root password
<Kilos> http://foralllinux.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-reset-root-password-in-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> i dont know what you guys tried while i was offline
<Kilos> theblazehen, he gets to the terminal by pushing some button on the thing but it cant find sudo from there or do anything that needs passwd
<theblazehen> Yeah, I saw. No idea how to continue unfortunately
<Kilos> i dunno what vodacom has done on that 10.04
<oscarcarl> I am in command promp. done the LS and gives me al 16 directories. done the usr/paaswrd ect, does not work though
<Kilos> what did it do when you hold down shift and boot
<oscarcarl> nothing, screen goes on and of on and of
<oscarcarl> and nothing happens. then as for password.
<Kilos> and when you tap shift while booting
<oscarcarl> can't get to the bios at all
<oscarcarl> nothing
<oscarcarl> esc-nothing
<Kilos> no that should get you to a brub boot menu
<oscarcarl> F1 nothing
<Kilos> grub
<oscarcarl> not found
<Kilos> the bios is letting it boot, we just need to get the password changed
<Kilos> ai! where are all the clever peeps
<oscarcarl> yip
<oscarcarl> password change
<Kilos> you did hold down the left shift key hey?
<Kilos> right doesnt work
<Kilos> goosie waar is jy man
<Kilos> oscarcarl, whats happening
<oscarcarl> nothing
<Kilos> i looked for lappies in that price rang for you
<oscarcarl> nobody seems to know linux the way tey should around here.
<Kilos> range
<oscarcarl> nothing really
<Kilos> i found
<oscarcarl> and?
<oscarcarl> hang on, getting a sigarette now
<Kilos> but thats only if we cant get a clever oke to help with this passwd thing
<Kilos> http://www.ananzi.co.za/stuff/cheap-laptops-south-africa.html
<Kilos> they all core2 duo with bigger drives for R1800
<Kilos> proper lappys
<Kilos> lots of ubuntu probs can be fixed by booting from a cd or flash but you dont even have that option
<Kilos> as a matter of interest fone vodacom tomorrow and ask what they charge to reset the password
<oscarcarl> they won't reset, they will load the os
<oscarcarl> I am getting my money back for sure
<oscarcarl> left a message and have send a mail to the MD. awaiting his feedback
<oscarcarl> core 2 is to slow these days anyway.
<Kilos> no man im running one with ubuntu 12.04 and win7
<oscarcarl> And on top I need a proper vdeo driver
<Kilos> oh my is a desktop
<Kilos> oh havent lappies got good video
<Kilos> i dont like then
<oscarcarl> me neither
<Kilos> only got old desktops here
<oscarcarl> Desktop still stays the best though
<Kilos> i think so too, but cant carry it around
<oscarcarl> don't care
<Kilos> a dual with 2g ram is fine nif its for an employee that needs mail and so on
<Kilos> cant do modern gaming though
<Kilos> good desktops are expensive
<oscarcarl> yip, nor proper games
<oscarcarl> fullypcgames.com
<Kilos> i dont game since going ubuntu
<Kilos> pc too slow and graphics cards too expensive
<Kilos> has the webthing only got usb?
<Kilos> how can you link it to another pc
<oscarcarl> also expensive though
<oscarcarl> usb data bundles
<Kilos> yeah i know
<Kilos> best is 8ta
<Kilos> telkom
<oscarcarl> yip
<Kilos> 2+1 for R149
<Kilos> where are you?
<oscarcarl> I think I pay something like R 229 for 29 gig adsl though
<oscarcarl> 20gig
<Kilos> whew
<oscarcarl> cpt
<Kilos> i can only dream os such a cap
<oscarcarl> where r u?
<Kilos> lotsa clever peeps there but all superbusy with life
<Kilos> pretoria
<oscarcarl> pinkies
<oscarcarl> pinkie bulle
<Kilos> does that webthing have ethernet connector
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man i support the sharks
<oscarcarl> even worse
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> didnt we win ?
<oscarcarl> you know rugby 08?
<Kilos> you a stormer
<oscarcarl> currie cup though
<oscarcarl> nope, Lion.
<Kilos> well we still won
<Kilos> ah
<oscarcarl> Was gone out of the super 15 but back this year. NOW THAT IS A SHIT TEAM IN THE SUPER !%.
<Kilos> hey man has the thing got ethernet connector
<oscarcarl> 15
<oscarcarl> CURRIE CUP SOSO
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im a shark by heart and love natal
<Kilos> but too old to do anything but hit a keyboard
<oscarcarl> the webbook?
<Kilos> yes the webthing
<oscarcarl> nope
<oscarcarl>  2 usb ports, that is it
<Kilos> im trying to think how we can connect it to another pc
<Kilos> ouch
<oscarcarl> can't,
<oscarcarl> tried alraedy
<Kilos> ok so then 
<Kilos> first fone vodacom tomorrow and get price to reset password
<oscarcarl> I am linked via a usb port to my modem onto my pc
<oscarcarl> but pc does not pic up the webbook
<Kilos> windows
<oscarcarl> And I do need the command to l;nk to the pc
<oscarcarl> pc is win 7 prof
<Kilos> what os on pc?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> only thing windows picks up is virii and so on
<Kilos> win cant see ext4 drives
<oscarcarl> it can if you run it throughn the modem, but i have not had the time for this
<Kilos> anyway my idea is
<Kilos> we first gotta get into bios somehow
<oscarcarl> cool, but not going to work as ubuntu needs a password
<oscarcarl> yip
<Kilos> then you need to beg steal or borrow and external dvdrom
<oscarcarl> or flash, also working
<Kilos> then once we got bios sorted then boot from a buntu cd
<Kilos> or flash ya
<Kilos> ok lemme keep trying to find how to get into that bios
<oscarcarl> the problem still stays, that the way ubuntu and vodafone has written the os, it is protected.
<oscarcarl> vodacom, asses
<Kilos> if you can boot from a flsah you can force things to happen
<oscarcarl> yip, but I can't. The ubunto os from the websides does not work on the masjien. 
<Kilos> all work from the cd will be cli commands
<oscarcarl> the processor is arm and iirc system. That is the way it is designed.
<Kilos> there are arm isos available
<oscarcarl> you need someone to crack the os.
<Kilos> look here
<Kilos> http://community.vodacom.co.za/t5/Other-Devices/vodafone-webbook/td-p/657?redirected=true
<oscarcarl> ok
<Kilos> hard work for me to read all that
<Kilos> you cant be the only one with that prob
<Kilos> inetpro, jy drop my ne
<oscarcarl> you see, vodacom does not want to give me the os. That is my whole point. I have been on the phone with them for almost 3 hours the past 2 days.
<oscarcarl> They insist bringing it in. The warranty is gone and now I will be charged. So they can take the os and shuf it.
<Kilos> how much do they charge?
<oscarcarl> I don't know. I have 4 phones for renewal comming up in Jan. + one in Feb. They can forget about the business from me. WHAP BAM GONE.
<Kilos> lol
<oscarcarl> anyway, i am out an about, hitting tyhe pillows now. Tjorts
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-06
<Kilos> good morning peeps
<Kilos> we very min today
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> sad day
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> whats sad
<Kilos> home run Squirm 
<Symmetria> kilos mandela dying is pretty sad
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> Kilos: 1 week
<Kilos> thats goes quick
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Squirm> I'm so keen for this weekend
<Squirm> sailing in a yacht race(I do it once a year at this time)
<Squirm> and a friend of mine is bringing his boat down
<Squirm> its December and I haven't had a ski yet!
<Squirm> I
<Squirm> am
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> keen
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> good mornings
 * inetpro stretches his self
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Kilos: koffie?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Alrighty
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Squirm!
<Squirm> mmmm
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry inetpro was outside then came back to disconnected modem
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wouldnt reconnect till i rebooted
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> eeek todays 12.04 upgrade is 188 meg
<Kilos> late night here we come
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: hey!
<Kilos> drubin, hi there you still alive
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, wheres my coffee
<Maaz> You snooze you lose Kilos
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> how's it going
<charl> wb Kilos 
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> I´m doing well
<psyatw> I hope to hear about an interview being scheduled soon
<charl> oh nice, an interview in NL or PL?
<charl> i've been going for a bunch of interviews myself but i heard last week that my current contract has been extended for a year
<charl> so i can relax for a bit :)
<charl> to be honest, the job market in NL is somewhat disappointing
<charl> there are a lot of jobs being advertised but the companies i spoke to are getting extremely fussy and particular about what they want now
<charl> it's not like a couple of years ago where you just get covered in job offers and people keep phoning after you for weeks
<psyatw> hopefully in NL :)
<psyatw> because pay here in PL is pretty bad
<psyatw> and I wouldn´t want to stay here working for the same kind of income for another 6 to 12 months
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> so I have a contract until August next year but I am looking for a way out of here
<Kilos-> eish!! they playing with the power again
<psyatw> charl, that´s good news at least :)
<nuvolari> o/ ohi
<Kilos> hi psyatw nuvolari Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :>
<charl> yeah some people say the economy is picking up but it really is not visible in the job market right now
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<charl> hi Private_User 
<psyatw> hi nuvolari
<psyatw> charl, but the problem is that I don´t even have enough money right now to continue my studies at (Dutch) OU and get Red Hat/Java/Oracle etc. certificates
<psyatw> so I am really stuck here wasting my time and just living life but not really advancing in my knowledge
<charl> bah that doesn't help
<psyatw> so I was just talking to my mother about just quitting this job and coming back to the Netherlands
<charl> do you really need all those certificates though? i work as a java programmer and i have absolutely no java certification
<psyatw> not really, but it´s just for myself and recruiters perhaps
<Symmetria> heh, thats one thing I love about kenya right now
<psyatw> I am not fond of them either
<Symmetria> the industry here, well, specifically the internet industry
<Symmetria> is flying 
<Symmetria> life here is good 
<charl> until the next terror attack? :)
<Symmetria> charl, those can happen anywhere
<Symmetria> you could say that about the US
<Symmetria> or London
<Symmetria> or Mumbai
<charl> that's true
<Symmetria> or Tokyo 
<Symmetria> or <insert long list of places that have been hit by morons in the last 15 years>
<charl> well... they won't *jjust* happen anywhere but you do make a valid point
<Symmetria> charl, well, it just happened in london a few years ago, the tube stations remeber?
<psyatw> hi Symmetria
<charl> i remember it very well
<Symmetria> it just happened when they hit the metro with sarin in asia
<charl> i don't live in london though :P
<Symmetria> and the mumbai hotel attacks
<Symmetria> point is, you can never stop a bunch of determined retards 
<psyatw> I was in mumbai in 2003 during the bombings
<charl> looking at xmpp.net i am surprised to see how many people actually run their own jabber servers
<charl> ssl/tls is actually an interesting subject
<charl> they don't seem to like self-signed certificates though
<psyatw> hi drussell
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello psyatw & all
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<charl> how's it going
<nlsthzn> fine thanks and yourself charl ?
<charl> i'm doing well thanks
<nlsthzn> glad to hear :)
<nlsthzn> and how is psyatw doing?
<psyatw> I am doing fine, nlsthzn
<psyatw> what about you?
<nlsthzn> still doing fine
<psyatw> yeah, the weather must be a lot better than it is here :)
<nlsthzn> not much happened in the last 5 minutes
<psyatw> haha
<nlsthzn> best weather in the word here currently...
<psyatw> stormy and cold like here in northern europe?
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> that doesn't sound like best weather to me :p
<nlsthzn> sunny and cool to just right....
<psyatw> haha
<charl> some of my colleagues have been saying that there is a chance of snow but i haven't seen any snow yet
<charl> this morning it is properly cold though - just above 0 degrees
<psyatw> I´ve been seeing hail and a bit of snow and ice here for the past few days
<charl> ah, spoke too soon, just saw the first snow
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> we have been having terrible winds here the last day, almost blew off my bicycle on my way home yesterday
<charl> had to shift my weight around just to combat the wind
<Kilos> hey you clever okes what size square bar is equivalent to 1.6mm round
<Private_User> sorry, Hi charl, was AFK
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> I am off peeps chat later
<drussell> psyatw: hiya
<charl> ok back
<charl> just reformatted my vps and converted it from ubuntu 13.04 to debian 7 instead of upgrading to ubuntu 13.10
<charl> Kilos: sorry i don't understand the question, what is a size square bar?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i have round of 1.6
<Kilos> i want to know what square qould give the same 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> volume?
<Kilos> i dunno how to explain it
<drussell> Kilos: http://ncalculators.com/area-volume/
<drussell> ;o)
<Kilos> ty drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: np
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> sorry got busy again
<charl> i'm off to go home now actually
<charl> have a good weekend all !
<Kilos> hi rynomster welcome to ubuntu-za
<rynomster> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> what can we help you with
<Kilos> or you here to help us
<rynomster> lol everytime I come here I have a new nickname and never remember what I was before :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<rynomster> but I'll stick to this one now
<Kilos> you will forget it if you have such long breaks
<rynomster> and Im running windoze again :|
<Kilos> shame what happened
<rynomster> so, I bought this laptop, it came with windoze 8 preloaded, now I bought an SSD and want to load ubuntu, but I want to wipe the hard drive in this laptop but preserve the windoze 8 installation for if I 1day decide I want to use it... should I change the partition size on the windoze partition and store it as an image somewhere?
<rynomster> trying to think of the best way to do it
<rynomster> I just want to preserve all the nice asus stuffs lol
<Kilos> partition the first section with windows
<rynomster> but I guess they are available for download
<rynomster> im going to use this current hdd as an external
<Kilos> boot from ubuntudvd or flash then let it squeeze windows to 30g or so then install ubuntu on whats left
<rynomster> oh... how does ubuntu work with touch screens?
<rynomster> is it nice?
<Kilos> dunno thats too modern for me
<rynomster> lol
<Kilos> is it a touch screen lappy?
<rynomster> yea
<rynomster> its cool
<Kilos> whew
<rynomster> plays BF4
<rynomster> lol
<rynomster> but it runs waaay better on ultra on my pc
<Kilos> what sdize is the drive in it?
<Kilos> size
<rynomster> I hope they port bif 4 to 'nix soon
<rynomster> it came with a 1TB drive
<rynomster> I bought a 256gb SSD to replace it
<Kilos> then just install ubuntu alongside win8
<SilverCode> rynomster: if the drive has a windows recovery partition you could probably just take a snapshot of that (using dd), and then later use that to restore windows
<SilverCode> would be smaller than trying to image the actual windows partition
<rynomster> cool thanks SilverCode 
<Kilos> ty SilverCode i dont know about all the smart ways of doing things
<rynomster> I dont think it has a recovery partition though, can't see it in windoze
<rynomster> :<
<rynomster> oh sick it does!
<SilverCode> I'm not sure if recovery partitions actually show up in Windows
<rynomster> its just hidden in windows
<rynomster> yea
<rynomster> its under disk management
<rynomster> there are 3
<rynomster> so the 20GB one, just dd that
<rynomster> :o
<rynomster> thanks man, I feel stoopid now
<rynomster> lol
<SilverCode> rynomster: I've never *actually* done a dd/restore of a windows recovery partition, so I can't say how to do it or if it will work 100%
<SilverCode> I normally just nuke the drive and put Linux on it
<rynomster> lol :P
<SilverCode> if Windows ever needs to be reinstalled, I make it IT's problem :)
<SilverCode> but if I ever had to make a backup, a dd of the recovery partition is the first thing I would try
<rynomster> :D I dont actually see myself using windoze again, I think its cos its all new and shiny that I feel obligated to keep it safe
<SilverCode> I know the feeling
<SilverCode> it is like leaving those screen protector things on devices
<SilverCode> "just in case"
<SilverCode> also, if something goes wrong with the laptop, and you return it to the manufacturer they might blame the fault on using "Non Standard Software"
<SilverCode> so best to keep backups around :)
<rynomster> lol
<rynomster> so Im down at the coast for holiday, and its raining - I stopped drinking, now Im sitting in a hotel on IRC.... y? who knows, but I haven't had a chance to go on IRC in like 8 months
<SilverCode> drinking and IRC is always a fun combination
<SilverCode> anyhoo, hometime, I'm off to play in traffic
<rynomster> gl
<Kilos> you winning rynomster 
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> we are min here hey?
<inetpro> ja, everyone tired
<Kilos> lol yeah looks like
<Kilos> buncha ballies
 * inetpro too
<inetpro> after just two hours of sleep last night /me will be falling over soon
<Kilos> wow why so min?
<inetpro> why you think?
<Kilos> what broke
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> there's just one story in the news
<inetpro> had to bring activate the site last night
<inetpro> http://www.mandela.gov.za/
<inetpro> s/bring//
<Kilos> you had to do that last night?
<Kilos> go sleep man
<inetpro> yep, part of a team effort though, not all alone
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> and lots of related efforts
<Kilos> i can imagine
 * inetpro relieved that it finally happened 
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> we've had to be ready so many times
<Kilos> major job that site hey
<inetpro> actually not so much
<Kilos> lotsa info and all neatly laid out
<Kilos> and no moving/animated adverts and things
<inetpro> there's somuch more info distributed across the web, but yes, it's nicely laid out
<inetpro> hopefully
<Kilos> to me it is but im old
<inetpro> I'll be honest it was quite amazing to see the many other similar sites that suddenly sprung up last night
<Kilos> go to bed now inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ja oom
<Kilos> im goona try make 11 to do upgrade
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> nee dit maak ek beslis nie
<Kilos> ja sjoe
<Kilos> 188m
<Kilos> big one lotsa office stuff too
<Kilos> and kernel
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-07
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> our channel is shrinking dramatically. sigh
<superfly> life. it happens
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<kbmonkey> Hello 0/
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, 0/
<Kilos> hi rynomster 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn wb my man
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi magespawn 
<psychicist> hi rynomster 
<psychicist> hi superfly 
<Kilos> deadly quiet here today
<magespawn> hi Kilos psychicist 
<Kilos> hows things by you magespawn ?
<Kilos> you so scarce one never knows
<magespawn> busy as always, min free time on the net these days
<Kilos> shame
<magespawn>  ah well things change all the time
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<rynomster> hi Kilos
<rynomster> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hows youre install going rynomster ?
<rynomster> lol my SSD is in JHB
<rynomster> im in Jbay
<Kilos> surfing?
<rynomster> Nah I will on Monday
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> hope the surfs up
<Kilos> mind the sharks they think we are kfc
<rynomster> lol :D
<Kilos> bed time for ballies
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-08
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> i'm great thanks
<Kilos> been dead here today
<charl> yeah it's december
<charl> i've been cleaning my apartment the whole day
<Kilos> lol
<charl> was a mess here, looking a lot better now though
<charl> but the roomba also helps a lot ;)
<Kilos> i been making curry for tomorrow night
<charl> oh yeah a good curry you need to let it stand overnight right?
<Kilos> yeah i make enough to eat 4 or five days on it and every day its better
<charl> :)
<charl> i make dutch stamppot like that, i eat it for three or four days straight
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<Private_User> hi charl
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-01
<Kilos> morning early birds
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro etal too
<Kilos> inetpro: you are supposed to chat in the mornings, remember you said you only start work when everyone goes home
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> More Kilos  en almal
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> goeie more oom Kilos
<inetpro> and good mornings to everyone else
<jrgns> Morning all
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Squirm> morning all\
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<plustwo> good morning everybody
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> o/ oom Kilos
<gremble> Many people here today :o
<gremble> Sup all y'all
<Kilos> lol we used to have lots more. meeting nights went to 46 once
<Kilos> i used to say when we get to 50 im gonna retire
<Kilos> now its just a dream
<gremble> What would you do all day if you retire from IRC?
<Kilos> lurk!!
<Kilos> i do lots here man, cook look after sheep and fowls and chop weeds and sleep when head thumps
<Kilos> hard to be the greeter bot when you do other stuff afk
<gremble> Nothing to do with greeter bot :P You're always here to have a chat with
<Kilos> lol
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> what's up people?
<Kilos> nothing new Squirm 
<Kilos> see in mybroadband the regin malware spy thing
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=296&m=307&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=6495&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/security/114729-regin-one-of-the-most-sophisticated-espionage-bugs-ever.html
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> long one that
<ThatGraemeGuy> have you noticed how quick mybb is? and how it's never down?
<ThatGraemeGuy> must be hosted by geniuses
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos wonders who hosts them
<Squirm> Kilos
 * Squirm points at ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> i was waiting for Hertzner of course
<Kilos> or at least a "well duh!"
<Kilos> now he is just sitting there smirking
<Squirm> if you google the IP address of the website, you can generally find out who owns the IP
<Squirm> it's normally the ISP
<gremble> it is the host. 
<jrgns> I had a situation over the weekend where I could not ssh into a box because it got too busy
<jrgns> is there any way to ensure you can always ssh into a box, no matter the load / open connections / etc.?
<gremble> You could make your large processes run as their own users, then you can quota the usage
<jrgns> mmm, interesting. so chroot the process? How do you quota the usage?
<gremble> no idea. not a sysadmin. Just know that you can
<jrgns> hehe, k thanx gremble. a quick google turned up http://stackoverflow.com/questions/437433/limit-the-memory-and-cpu-available-for-a-user-in-linux
<jrgns> did not know that's possible
<gremble> I'm having bakers whirls for breakfast
<gremble> I am going to get fat
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> hi Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi superfly 
<superfly> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<Squirm> anyone here use any MDM solution to manage Android devices?
<Squirm> I'm basically looking to push an apk to about 50 tablets and get it to install automatically
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows ya?
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos... busy but good thanks and there in ZA land?
<Kilos> bad head day today, just wanna sleep but otherwise ok ty
<Kilos> when you not busy you can put maia back as contact person 
<Kilos> i too sore to hunt now but there was a line in immediate plans or something that needs commas after each plan
<Kilos> i tried to edit but when i login i go to another page and cant find my way back
<Kilos> i too stupid
<nlsthzn> ah ok... I hope someone with time and willing can step up and take over from maia soon
<nlsthzn> also hope you feel better soon uncle Kilos
<Kilos> ty lad
<Squirm> hmm... I'm clean shaven, for the first time since January :P
<Kilos> no one has much time and those that do have some have no means of doing the customs stuff and then sending out the dvds
<Kilos> haha Squirm with a beard
<Kilos> where is the pic?
<Squirm> I prefer the beard
<Kilos> things are easier with a beard, no shaving and you wash it everytime you wash your face without any extra work
<Squirm> yeah...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> it was much more fun here a few years ago when peeps needed help
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> good evening
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> bye
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-02
<Kilos> morning peeps
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you? head not too bad today so yay
<Kilos> you home?
<Kilos> nlsthzn: teach me how to go to the re-evaluation thing and be able to edit it please
<nlsthzn> do you have a launchpad account uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> ~msdomdonner
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> open this link
<nlsthzn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<nlsthzn> then click on logon at the top and enter the same e-mail address and password you use for launchpad
<Kilos> it shows me there and logout option
<nlsthzn> so you are already logged in :)
<Kilos> now why is it doing that today
<nlsthzn> so what you can do is click on edit
<Kilos> i just want to check punctuations
<nlsthzn> ubuntu uses sso - single sign on , if you log into something to do with ubuntu on one site you can access other ubuntu sitews
<nlsthzn> top left there is a buton called edit
<Kilos> oh now it shows them in seperate lines
<Kilos> so thats good then
<nlsthzn> perhaps someone else already edit it
<nlsthzn> but still open it for editing and play around editing it and remember to save when done :P
<Kilos> i read it on a normal page and it was a line with no punctuation
<Kilos> i wont play much nlsthzn , im scared to mess up
<nlsthzn> best way to learn
<nlsthzn> which part were you not happy with btw?
<Kilos> ya but not with an important thing like this
<Kilos> only 15 days away
<nlsthzn> you can edit it and add maia as team contact again if you want to try it
<Kilos> i added maia
<Kilos> and saved
<Kilos> it will have to do nlsthzn ty for the help
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_ 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: will just need to get her launchpad account and make it a link too later
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> nlsthzn: youll have to do the link stuffs
<Kilos> looks like only us got anytime anymore
<Kilos> even me only
<Kilos> i think we must just push for a good turnout on the night so they can see peeps are still here but just work and life and family uses up most of everyones time
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone played with setting up an encrypted partition on an external HDD?
<jrgns> Mmmm, nope, only on internal drives
<jrgns> is it that different?
<Squirm> morning guys
<Squirm> jrgns: I wouldn't think so. You'd just have to unlock the drive every time you connect it
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy jrgns Squirm 
<jrgns> Hi Kilos. You're a bit late, I've been here for hours :)
<jrgns> Squirm: that's what I thought
<Kilos> sorry sir, been looking at our re-verification thing and also outside with sheep and fowls
<Kilos> got one lamb that should have died 4 days ago
<Kilos> oh and making garlic+ chili sauce
<Kilos> and starting to build up a box that will suit my needs, cant understand why they put place for 4 cdroms
<nlsthzn> ok uncle Kilos I will link it :)
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ill ask maia to just check everything when she has time and see if she thinks everything is ok
<nlsthzn> done uncle Kilos... check out the code I used and you can do it next time...
<Kilos> hey
<nlsthzn> there are some things we need to remove (the comments that say what is needed in what areas) as well as perhaps to ensure we have linked all the links we have and don't miss saying something we have done 
<Kilos> oh in them bracket things
<Kilos> i can never remember that nlsthzn 
<Kilos> jou werk is jou werk
<Kilos> please dont let someone say on reverification night some links dont work
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ill send the ahab mafia after you
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro: instead of teatime or lunchtime please check out the re-verification thing
<Kilos> and add your testimonial
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> will look at it when I have time
<inetpro> which may or may not be today
<inetpro> unlikely today
<Kilos> thats fine ty sir, we got 15 days still
<Kilos> ill ask maia to just check it out about 5 days before due date
<Squirm> how is everyone today?
<superfly> tired
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> family ok superfly ? is that why you tired?
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<gremble> And everyone else
<Squirm> superfly: indeed
<superfly> Kilos: I had to get up at 5 this morning, to take the 5:30 train. 
<gremble> Only criminals take the 05:30 train
<Kilos> ai! shame man
<Kilos> ya gremble but they take it home
<Kilos> sjoe! nothing new here since 2013
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org
<gremble> Lol apparently contestants for Miss South Africa are not allowed to have tattoos
<ThatGraemeGuy> no tattoos at all, or no visible tattoos?
<ThatGraemeGuy> if its no tattoos at all, how does one apply to be on the panel that does those verifications? :-D
<gremble> Visible tattoos. But they have a bikini parade, so that severely limits places for tattoos to be
<gremble> :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha
<gremble> "I call it permanent lipstick'
<ThatGraemeGuy> the opening double quote and closing single quote is making me crazy :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> I need to get out more
<gremble> Ya same, but I cannot change it now
<gremble> Happens when you lie on the bed and type
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ptown has a nice place for crazies called groendakkies
<gremble> weskoppies also
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Squirm> strange
<Kilos> dont make graeme crazy, he looks after hetzner stuffs
<Kilos> wassup Squirm 
<Kilos> you just left for a while
<Squirm> I see that
<Squirm> but my bouncer left for a while
<Squirm> not me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i tried to make maaz reply to ? but he dont like those arguments i think he said
<Kilos> <Maaz> Sorry, I'm not interested in empty factoids
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> I just wanted to see if I was connected
<Kilos> hmm...
<mekilos> yoohooo
 * mekilos loves fixing what others break
<mekilos> hi theblazehen why so quiet
<Kilos> ya its me from another pc enquiring
<Kilos> Maaz: seen golynx
<Maaz> Kilos: golynx was last seen 6 days, 19 hours, 54 minutes and 9 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-25 11:53:11 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-25 12:03:51 PST
<mekilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> Hello oom
<Joe_knock> Lost your IRC password?
<Kilos> nope im also on a pc i just rebuilt with a i3 motherboard that crashed
<Kilos> so i score an i3 motherboard
<Joe_knock> Lucky you
<Kilos> ian thought it was the cpu or mother board that [acket up
<Kilos> packet
<Kilos> ya now its in the box that was single core p4
<Joe_knock> wouldn't you need RAM, etc. for it?
<Kilos> it came with 4g ddr2 which doesnt fit any of my other pcs otherwise i wouldnt even have tried to get it going again
<Kilos> the mb was a present from our friend in the uae, then i gave it to ian and he crashed it
<Joe_knock> That will last you at least 4 years or 10 
<Kilos> so now i have to test it good
<Kilos> i dont know why it crashed
<Kilos> thats the million dollar question
<Kilos> so im  going to try that linux tool that stresses a pc to see
<Kilos> stresslinux i think its called
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hmm... thats better
<Kilos> everything is so much better on a full tummy
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<Kilos> get coffee quick
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> too late
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn: will you look at our re-verification page and see if you see anything needs doing please
<Kilos> and add your testimonial
<Kilos> Maaz: re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Joe_knock> Maaz: coffee off
<Maaz> Joe_knock: *blink*
<Joe_knock> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Joe_knock> aah
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> so hows Joe_knock today?
<Joe_knock> I'm great oom, hoegaanit?
<Kilos> baie goed dankie
<magespawn> sure Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Joe_knock and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Joe_knock> "for many years and it continuous to be a brilliant source of" spelling error in continues
<Kilos> hey?
<Kilos> say that in english
<Joe_knock> On the wiki page, one testimonial said "continuous" but it should be continues
<Kilos> edit it
<Joe_knock> do i need an account?
<Kilos> ill do it
<Kilos> but yes you need to be with launchpad i think
<Kilos> is it fixed Joe_knock ?
<Joe_knock> nope, it is right at the bottom, by nlsthzn testimonial
<Kilos> i just changed it and saved, reload the page
<Joe_knock> nothing still :-/
<Kilos> oh my i go see again
<Kilos> and now
<Kilos> ticked a different save button
<Joe_knock> fixed 
<Joe_knock> :D
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> lemme know if you see more please
<Kilos> evening ThatGraemeGuy 3g again?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<Joe_knock> ThatGraemeGuy needs his own satellite
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think MTN upgraded a tower, getting HSDPA nowadays instead of 1 bar of EGDE
<ThatGraemeGuy> EDGE too
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> no lekker without a good connection
<Kilos> Maaz: spell limitted
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: limited
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> there. i added my bit too. please edit my mistakes
<Joe_knock> Nice testimonial. I thought you were a life-guard oom. 
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> that was before the mechanic bit
<Kilos> and after the telkom techie years
<Joe_knock> and farming?
<Kilos> i managed a sheep and dairy farm for about 4 years i think then a bonsmara and limousine stud farm for about 2 years
<Kilos> then i died
<Kilos> and was rebooted
<Kilos> then i was nearly a cabbage, till i found pcs
<Kilos> pcs got brain going again
<Kilos> and ubuntu added the finishing touches
<Joe_knock> so you lived a full life oom. maar as jy het die opportunity, hoekom het jy nie jou heel lewe as n lifeguard gedoen nie
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> no man pay was sleg
<Joe_knock> hoeveel? 5G ? :D
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> the post office paid about R600 a month in those days and lifesaving wasnt even R100
<Joe_knock> :O
<Kilos> most lifesavers then did it voluntarily on weekends and during leave
<Joe_knock> If I ever live near a beach, ill do it voluntarily too
<Kilos> i dont know if i did the link thing right. i copy/pasted nuvos and just added me in place of him
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> out of holiday season the is very little for lifeys to do
<Kilos> there
<Joe_knock> maar dis daarem lekker om near die strand te bly. 
<Kilos> lovely
<Kilos> only drawback is rust
<Joe_knock> for how long did you stay in toti?
<Kilos> about 20 years i think
<Kilos> maybe 10 then pmb and northern natal
<Kilos> not sure , about 30 years total in natal
<Joe_knock> shooh
<Joe_knock> dis lank
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> there is a web design job going in durban now
<Kilos> just saw it in dbnlug mail
<Kilos> pay 10-15k a month
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello oom
<inetpro> nice to see my connection actually working for a change
 * inetpro been struggling with a very unstable 8ta contract SIM
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> not your router
<Kilos> mine rocks
<inetpro> well funny enough the prepaid SIM was working fine when the other was unstable
<Kilos> just mail them and theyll fix it
<inetpro> but can't work too long on prepaid, getting very expensive
<Kilos> or tweet them then they sort it even quicker
<inetpro> well I logged a call on Saturday and am still waiting for a techie to call
<Kilos> best to talk directly to the data peeps
<Kilos> 183 i think is the number
<Joe_knock> Why do you guys not use ADSL or WISP? No connection/signal ?
<Kilos> no fone lines
<Kilos> copper theft
<inetpro> Kilos: well they're quite quick to help on the chat interface as well, but they can not get into much detail
<Kilos> chat interface?
<inetpro> on the page where you check your data
<inetpro> under Help see "Chat to an Agent"
<Kilos> oh wow i didnt even notice that
<inetpro> but only problem is that you need to be online for that to work
<Kilos> yeash
<Kilos> yeah too
<inetpro> happened several time this weekend that even the prepaid was unstable
<Kilos> the tweet thing is best i think, then they tweet you to email them
<inetpro> Joe_knock: no physical lines anymore in my area
<inetpro> all stolen
<Kilos> is it not some bird that knocked you yagi skeef
<inetpro> Kilos: I got onto the roof this weekend but no, was not that
<Joe_knock> copper theft has been a problem for at least 10 years, we should've had fibre a long long time ago
<inetpro> Joe_knock: I agree
<Kilos> signal strenght the same as it always was?
<Kilos> strength
<inetpro> sad that only a very small part is covered for FTTH in Pretoria at this stage
<inetpro> at least from Telkom's side
<Kilos> eventually theyll be all over
<Kilos> except maybe to plots
<Joe_knock> It'll take at least 10 years 
<Joe_knock> apparently brooklyn is zoned for FTTH
<Kilos> sjoe 
<Kilos> hi mekilos 
<mekilos> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> almost thought that my Huawei B960 packed up
<inetpro> shocking to see how expensive it would be to get a new router
<Kilos> why what happened
<magespawn> the really sad thing is that the copper has been stolen
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: no I mean with the instability
<inetpro> magespawn: oh I somehow almost got used to that
<Kilos> when you run mtr what do you see
<Kilos> where is it bad
<inetpro> Kilos: terrible packet losses, as in 0% for 1 or 2 seconds and varying percentages of losses for 10 or more seconds
<Kilos> eish
<Joe_knock> What exactly can you do with stolen copper cables? Use it for wiring and stuff?
<Kilos> they sell the copper
<magespawn> this is sort of situation you could expect from the platteland, but in or near the cites?
<Kilos> burn off the plastic cover
<Kilos> copper is like golds
<Kilos> gold
<inetpro> Joe_knock: copper thieves are so desperate for the stuff they even steal the water meters with tiny bits of copper
<Kilos> Joe_knock: they even broke in here and stole all extension cords and welding cables etc
<Joe_knock> There must be a massive underground market for it 
<Kilos> they often show those they have caught
<Kilos> truck loads full
<Kilos> they used to steal 3ks of power lines here nearly every month till they were changed to aluminium
<Joe_knock> Could've made some money if somebody was manufacturing copper-equivalents
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-03
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_ 
<Tonberry_> hello
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> gaanit?
<bduk> Goed en self Kilos 
<Kilos> ggoed dankie
<bduk> Wag nou net vir die verlof sodat ek die tuin roete kan gaan doen
<Kilos> lekker, maar dis ver jong
<bduk> Neewat nie so ver nie ek doen hom mos elke jaar
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 1600 ks
<bduk> Neeman nie daai een nie ek praat van die een om die huis
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg wb
<Kilos> hows things with you?
<SmilyBorg> Hi there
<SmilyBorg> Thabks
<SmilyBorg> Doing ok. Settling into Cape Town 
<SmilyBorg> Crazy work hours though
<SmilyBorg> You? 
<Kilos> im good ty
<Kilos> hi blazehen 
<blazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> Morning Kilos
<jrgns> Morning all :)
<Kilos> that all oke never greets sigh
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> how are you doing Kilos 
<Squirm> Kilos: the all oke?
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Kilos>  the oke called all
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<all> hi jrgns 
<charl> all your base
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi all
<charl> all your blaze
<Kilos> oi
<theblaze> hi charl 
<charl> all your blaze are belong to us
<theblaze> lol
<theblaze> I needed that laugh
<Kilos> see   all never greets
<jrgns> hehe
<all> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi all ty for that
<Kilos> eek you messed your nick up there
<theblzhe> ya
<magespawn> lol
<theblzhe> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi theblzhe 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> been busy playing with docker yesterday
<charl> am very impressed
<theblzhe> charl, great!
<charl> i see great potential in automating operations
<theblzhe> From what I can tell docker is for more permenant "VMs" than vagrant, and uses containers, correct?
<charl> great for software developers, deployments become a dream
<charl> theblzhe: i think it's a mistake to try and compare docker to VMs, that's often made
<charl> docker is a real container system and simply encaptulates an applicatoin and all its dependencies in a sandbox
<charl> *application
<theblzhe> Well it's for application containerisation, right?
<charl> yes
<theblzhe> yeah
<charl> so from a developer standpoint it has major benefits
<theblzhe> yeah
<charl> from an operations perspective too because you can simply move containers around between servers as needed
<charl> and even service discovery is taken care of
<charl> i don't know how flexible it really is yet, i think it's too new
<charl> but i like where this is going
<theblzhe> no downtime? like vMotion?
<theblzhe> heard of what CoreOS released yesterday IIRC?
<charl> yes rocket
<charl> i was just looking at it
<theblzhe> worth me having a look at?
<charl> well worth everyone who developers applications or runs servers looking at imho
<charl> docker is new, rocket is still *very* new
<charl> docker has a lot of traction and VMware is now also busy with it
<charl> it might have limitations but those will get solved in coming years
<charl> especially if heavyweights like vmware are throwing themselves into it
<charl> rocket is unlikely to get that much traction anytime soon but hey
<charl> it's impossible to know the future :)
<theblzhe> ooh, hopefully we get some vmware integration. Set up ESXi yesterday
<theblzhe> yeah
<charl> vsphere?
<theblzhe> yeah
<theblzhe> 60 day trial FTW
<charl> vsphere is ok but have you taken a look at the new xen stuff
<theblzhe> nah?
<theblzhe> Thought that was all CLI based?
<charl> open source xen, not that citrix crap
<theblzhe> http://www.xenserver.org/ ?
<charl> yes it has a very nice gui console too
<theblzhe> windows only management from what I can tell?
<charl> that's the problem :(
<charl> that's an old xen legacy that i don't like
<theblzhe> yeah, with VMware with vSphere server, you get web console
<charl> vmware has been very good in that regard
<theblzhe> Just hope their web interface is better than Proxmox VE..
<charl> i haven't tried their new web interface yet, only the desktop app (also windows)
<theblzhe> alright
<charl> vsphere client does run on gnu/linux too though
<theblzhe> vSphere server download almost done here
<theblzhe> it does?!
<theblzhe> https://www.google.co.za/search?q=vshhere+client+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=nts&gfe_rd=cr&ei=6Nt-VPnPJ8eDUMPxgpAF#rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=nts&q=vsphere+client+linux&spell=1 wine?
<charl> that's strange, i saw some screenshots of it running on gnu/linux
<charl> one sec
<theblzhe> maybe vEMan?
<charl> sorry my bad, turns out it was a wine job
<charl> that's sad :(
<theblzhe> ah, alright
<charl> yeah then it isn't a clear advantage over xen unless you can run a web interface
<charl> wb blazehen 
<blazehen> I think hexchat just crashed...
<blazehen> ty
<charl> have you tried xen orchestra ?
<charl> pity that's a commercial product
<blazehen> nope..
<charl> there was another good interface i saw the other day.. let me try and find it
<charl> ah yes, ovirt
<blazehen> ah, wanted to try that..
<blazehen> VM machine at home has a buggy bios however..
<charl> doesn't look as polished as vsphere web client though :(
<blazehen> ah
<blazehen> Might be defficult to get it to boot
<blazehen> Also needs support for VMs on NFS..
<charl> i'm reading this blog post about rocket now and don't get a feel they have a strong case for throwing docker out
<charl> their real complaint seems to be that docker is getting too complex but that's ridiculous
<charl> security is a valid concern though
<Squirm> We're moving towards docker afaik
<Squirm> still new at all of this
<magespawn> bbl cheers
<charl> Squirm: same here :)
<Squirm> sat in on an online course on ansible last night
<Squirm> was quite cool
<Squirm> was just a live presentation
<jrgns> I think I sat through the same one a couple of months back
<jrgns> it's quite kewl, much simpler than puppet / chef
<Kilos> hmm...
 * blazehen looks at lack of jobs available without experience.. /me looks at strength of thing where light goes out of roof.. /me looks back at job list...
<blazehen> FML
<Kilos> lol
<blazehen> not really :(
<Kilos> its hard to get into places from the bottom up
<Kilos> speak to graeme tomorrow, maybe hetzner give jobs that include training
<Kilos> oi
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> blazehen: you looking for work for when
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> in a years time?
<blazehen> Kilos, yeah
<blazehen> sorry, was eating
<blazehen> hi charl 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> check if places like hetzner take peeps from bottom up
<Kilos> then you get paid while learning
<blazehen> yeah, I'll look into that :) thanks
<blazehen> Just been looking at the job sites now
<Kilos> Squirm: advice
<Kilos> blazehen: you not studying forther first?
<Kilos> further
<Kilos> studying further is rather expensive these days methinks
<blazehen> Kilos, I'll see. I can do comp.sci, but marks not good enough for comp.eng :(
<Kilos> oh my
<blazehen> yeah.. 3% on 1 subject!
<Kilos> ouch what happened
<Kilos> you forgot study study study
<blazehen> I did study :(
<Kilos> the wrong stuff looks like
<Kilos> 3%?
<Kilos> you get that much for putting your name down'
<blazehen> yeah..
<Kilos> what happened
<blazehen> actually 2%
<Kilos> sjoe
<blazehen> Dunno. Final mark for that subject was 81%, but "promotion" mark 78%..
<blazehen> Dunno what that is
<Kilos> oh you didnt only get 3%
<Kilos> sjoe
<blazehen> ah, no, lol..
<Kilos> well, imo you should study further if you can
<blazehen> yeah. Still doesn't get me any experience however.
<blazehen> Wonder if having a basic homelab counts at all?
<Kilos> ask graeme tomorrow
<blazehen> yeah
<blazehen> He away somewhere?
<Kilos> he doesnt come on at night normally. 
<blazehen> hmm, charl what you think?
<blazehen> ah, kk
<Kilos> 3g is expensive
<blazehen> yeah
<Kilos> inetpro: did you find your leak?
<Kilos> oh blaze study for the lpi exam
<Kilos> you should breeze through that
<Kilos> and its recognized world wide
 * blazehen is thinking RHCSA maybe,,
<Kilos> that too ya
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> hi blazehen 
<blazehen> looks like I disconnected.. Did I miss anything?
<charl> nope
<blazehen> ty
<charl> yeah i don't really know what to tell you
<charl> you always hear of the shortage in the job market
<charl> but then you get people who can hardly find work in ict
<charl> i don't always get how that works
<charl> my first job was a personal contact of my mom's
<charl> after that it just went flying
<charl> first jobs are the worst to find
<charl> this is a common experience though
<blazehen> hmm, ok :(
<charl> a large part of it is not technical or if you know how to do things
<blazehen> yeah
<charl> a large part of what companies are looking for in an individual is to see if they can fit in
<charl> to work in a team etc
<blazehen> Think I should start and go to LUG meets and stuff maybe?
<blazehen> yeah
<charl> you never know but that isn't guaranteed to deliver anything
<blazehen> kk
<charl> unless you happen to just meet the right person, which can always happen
<blazehen> yeah
<blazehen> At least I'll have some hope then.. lol
<charl> i don't think you should discount yourself too quickly
<charl> look at internships, even companies like google has an internship programme
<blazehen> hmm, yeah
<charl> work for 6 months at crappy pay but after that either get a real job at the same company
<charl> or simply go work somewhere else
<blazehen> yeah
<charl> remember also not to get put off by job postings
<charl> they want very detailed and specific knowlege
<charl> but when it comes down to it, if you only meet some of the requirements that's good enough
<blazehen> alright, ty
<charl> most of the job postings look a lot worse than they really are, especially for general jobs
<charl> like general sysadmin or developer gigs are reasonably flexible
<charl> it's just when you need in-depth competency in very specific products that you should skip past
<charl> but nobody knows everything the minute they walk in, even very experienced developers
<charl> there is simply too much out there
<blazehen> alright, ty
<blazehen> http://telekom.jobs/telekom_html_redesign/S_82491_EN.html this looks simple enough.. Just need to get rid of money :(
<charl> ah t mobile
<blazehen> Good or bad thing?
<charl> dunno, they're a big mobile company but i have never been a customer
<charl> in NL there were a lot of complaints of them at some point but i don't know if they are really that bad
<blazehen> ah, alright
<blazehen> Thought you had like a "oh.. THAT" reaction
<charl> no just that they're a VERY big international company :)
<charl> i did actually use them in america now that i think of it
<charl> in the usa they had a really positive reputation from the poeple i have spoken to
<blazehen> ah kk
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-04
<Kilos> morning peeps
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> aw i missed a new visitor
<bduk> Explain??
<Kilos> * victorek (~victor@2601:c:9900:10c2:549:97a8:c9b9:1236) has joined
<Kilos> * Tonberry_ (~Tonberry@105-237-6-96.access.mtnbusiness.co.za) has joined
<Kilos> * victorek (~victor@2601:c:9900:10c2:549:97a8:c9b9:1236) has left 
<Kilos> dont you see join messages?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
 * Kilos slumming a while
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy do you guys take on youngsters in like an apprenticeship?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrmmmm like a student for a few weeks/months?
<Kilos> i dont know what things are called nowadays
<Kilos> well, blaze is still at school this coming year and then he needs a job i think
<Kilos> blazehen, you here?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not that I know of
<Kilos> if you hear of someone that does please tell us , ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm pretty sure we would hire someone into the support dept if they had the right soft skills
<Kilos> he gets disheartened because all jobs want peeps with experience, but how does a youngster get experience
<blazehen> Kilos, yeah
<blazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> we provide all the technical training, so you needn't really be a wiz to start in support
<ThatGraemeGuy> having a bit of tech knowledge helps too though
<Kilos> he runs lots things from home and is clued with coding
<blazehen> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<blazehen> Mind sharing where you work?
<Kilos> hetzner
<blazehen> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://hetznercareers.theresumator.com/apply/hP9PCm/Support-Consultants.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's for a support person, the only hard requirement is matric
<blazehen> oh, nice :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a great way to get started for somone straight out of school
<blazehen> yeah, ty for the info :)
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're welcome
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone use i3wm?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm itching for a new DE and it looks different enough to be interesting
<blazehen> ThatGraemeGuy, I used it a bit, and IIRC either charl or superfly does
<blazehen> Have you tried awesome? I'm running that ATM
<Kilos> charl ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah that's another tiling one yeah?
<blazehen> yeah
<blazehen> But not really "dynamic" tiling if I can call it that
<ThatGraemeGuy> time to fire up some testing VMs
<blazehen> you just get defined layouts in a lua file
<blazehen> All the config is in lua
<ThatGraemeGuy> I know a little bot of Lua from playing too much minetest :)
<Kilos> lol
<blazehen> Want a screenshot of my setup on lua?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah lets have a look
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 2 screens and i typically have 1 full-screen app in each, but I've been realising that in most cases there's a ton of empty space in each, seems I could use the space better
<blazehen> http://theblazehen.com/scrot.png
<Kilos> eeeek
<blazehen> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> i could never use something like that
<blazehen> hah, just takes a few minutes to learn
<Kilos> for me thats months not minutes
<ThatGraemeGuy> looks good
<ThatGraemeGuy> esp IRC window has less wasted space
<ThatGraemeGuy> by comparison, my irc window has about the same lines, but a lot of blank space on the right
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/GD2hjqq.png
<blazehen> I'm using dual monitors, but yeah, I often tile firefox, with vlc and IRC windows
<blazehen> Hmm, yeah.. On wide screen tiling is real good
<blazehen> I'm running 1024x768 + 1600x900
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 2 1920x1080 here. If I had the right model screens I could use my laptop's screen too
<ThatGraemeGuy> intel gfx can't do 3 screens if they have different timings, and the 2 screens have different timings to the laptop's screen :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> 60.0Hz vs 60.1Hz
<blazehen> Oh, wow.. That sucks
<blazehen> Can't force one to 60?
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> at least not any way I've found
<blazehen> Hmm.. Been thinking of getting a 3rd here, but my CRT flickers too much at 60 Hz :(
<ThatGraemeGuy> I should ask our local IT support guy of anyone has it working
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe I can trade my 2 monitors for a different model that allows it to work
<blazehen> yeah, that'd be nice
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah LCDs don't flicker thankfully
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the CRT days I could barely cope with 75Hz
<ThatGraemeGuy> 80+ was perfect typically
<blazehen> heh, just glad my HDMI -> VGA converter supports 75 Hz
<Kilos> see ThatGraemeGuy he will be a good catch for some company
<ThatGraemeGuy> that isn't really what our support people deal with :P
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> start a new trend for them
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> support with everything
<blazehen> Kilos, heh, some places actually are like that
<blazehen> read the stories at reddit.com/user/bytewave/submitted/ if you want
<blazehen> I like this one: https://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/2ng4rx/sure_our_telco_can_torrent_your_movie/
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos thinks with seriosity
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> seriotensity
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> got a cpu fan that has all the ends broken off the mounting bracket
<theblazehen> lol, duct tape?
<Kilos> need to work a plan to use screws from under the motherboard to hold them safely in place
<Kilos> no man it has to mount preciselt so the sink lies centre on the cpu
<Kilos> precisely
<theblazehen> ooh, heat sink too..
<Kilos> oh its the sinks brackets that has broken mounts
<Kilos> ya the sink is the important part
<Kilos> fan can be jury rigged on top
<theblazehen> Which mobo is that for?
<Kilos> i3 p45t-a
<Kilos> this one im on hasnt given any hassles since getting a new drive and installing kubuntu
<Kilos> rather boring
<Kilos> thats why im on unity here now on a repaired drive
<ThatGraemeGuy> I need to update my windows 7 VM more often. Just grabbed 1.3GB of updates :-o
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi there superfly inetpro charl 
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> so with a 100Mbit internet connection downloading 1.3GB of updates is MUCH faster than actually installing them
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> sjoe , forgot where i put my vernia. not often used on computers
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy, heh, nice. Love that feel on my VPS too. You try win 10 tech preview yet?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, I have no real interest in following developments in Windowsland, I just have a VM for when I absolutely have to use it
<ThatGraemeGuy> and judging by the fact that the last time I booted it was also just because I thought hey maybe I should update it, I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't just dump it
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy, yeah, I keep a win 8.1 dual boot for skyrim
<theblazehen> And a VM on my ESXi machine for other stuff
<theblazehen> Don't use it apart from that
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<theblazehen> hi captine 
<captine> http://imgur.com/JANQvkZ - how does one report this to canonical / web admins?  am asking in the main #ubuntu channel as well
<theblazehen> captine, AFAIK there is an ubuntu bugs project
<theblazehen> hava a google for that
<Kilos> theblazehen, go win me this lappy please
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/664401-Gigabyte-P25W-R20-000-laptop-giveaway
<Kilos> i can never get to type in done
<theblazehen> Kilos, I can try..
<Kilos> no man dont try, just win it
<Kilos> then we swap it for an i7 cpu for here
<theblazehen> might break the rules
<Kilos> after youve one it rules dont apply anymore
<Kilos> so be leagal till its in your hands
<Kilos> looks like a good lappy that
<captine> theblazehen, thanks.  popey on #ubuntu has reported it
<captine> think he is on the community management team 
<theblazehen> Kilos, nah, can only make 1 entry..
<Kilos> ya one is good. only one can win
<Kilos> yay i got to eventually say done, after all that page to page and register and forgot password and all
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> shoh
<Squirm> it's hot
<Squirm> and my feet are sore
<Kilos> oh my Squirm you playing gofer
<Kilos> do you stand at work?
<Squirm> Kilos: been working in our warehouse, in receiving. During the peak season, everybody does an extra bit to help out
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi Cantide wb captine 
<Cantide> hello :p
<Kilos> hows the korican
<Cantide> cold
<Kilos> korearican
<Cantide> it's currently -6 C
<Kilos> lol is it winter there now
<Cantide> other than that, all is well :p
<Kilos> ouch
<Cantide> yes
<Cantide> how is SA? :p
<Kilos> lekker warm
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> let's swap for the season
<Cantide> what have i missed here? :D
<Kilos> no man i hate cold as well
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i cycled in the snow the other day, it was actually nice
<Kilos> anything under 20°c is cold to me
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> anything under 0 is cold to me
<Kilos> big change from durbs hey
<Kilos> there i dont think it ever gets below 6°c
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> at night even lol
<Cantide> but it's really fine so long as you dress appropriately
<Kilos> and being young helps
<Cantide> that, too
<Cantide> i was wearing 3 layers today
<Cantide> wasn't bad at all
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cantide> just my face froze lol
<Kilos> i was just gonna ask how you hide your nose
<Cantide> can't lol
<Cantide> i have a hood, that's about it
<Cantide> or wear a mask sometimes
<Cantide> my apartment is heated, so right now i'm okay :p
<Cantide> i'll make some coffee, brb
<Kilos> sigh, power in za is frustrating
<captine> love load shedding
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> hey there oom Kilos 
<nlsthzn> Sup ZA peeps :)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows ya
<nlsthzn> fine uncle Kilos and yourself?
<Kilos> good ty neelsie
<nlsthzn> glad to hear :)
<Kilos> oh neelsie you didnt say we lost crashkid and the weed to silicon valley
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> in the re-evaluation thing
<nlsthzn> I have no idea about that uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> and we must make a point of asking them to drop it now seeing as with this one we will be a loco for 10 years
<Kilos> ok ill add it to my thing
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> my story thing
<Kilos> testimonial
<nlsthzn> drop what now?
<Kilos> im lost nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the need to re-evaluate every 2 years
<nlsthzn> they will not drop the requirements just because we ask :p
<nlsthzn> this is an international thing with good reasons for existing
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> tiring and stressfull
<nlsthzn> not really.  But we are in need of fresh blood so to speak :)
<Kilos> i forgot what i told maaz to remember the link to our page
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> why dont you put a testimonial there too charl
<Kilos> tell them how glad you are to be a part of us with all the free coffee maaz makes you
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> Maaz, re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Kilos> ha
<charl> lol Kilos are you people busy with that again
<Kilos> ya we get re-verified on the 16th
 * nlsthzn plays some games with the family... bbl
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Kilos> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ah, ty
<theblazehen> didn't even know I diisconnected..
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> No wonder my network stuff wasn't working
<Kilos> i see it all
<theblazehen> firewall got the blazme
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> nope, firwall deserves the blame..
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> What kinda firewall doesn't pass UDP?!
<theblazehen> like it says UDP is enabled, but it wont pass
<Kilos> what firewall you using
<theblazehen> built in one on router
<Kilos> oi
<theblazehen> stops brother from playing too much minecraft
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love that game
<Kilos> but eats data
<Kilos> made for uncapped adsl peeps
<theblazehen> ya
<theblazehen> This temperature is too hot :(
 * theblazehen turns off CRT
<Joe_knock> the summer weather?
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Phone battery at 34.6
<theblazehen> So room temp is at least 30
<Kilos> mine is near flat just from whatsapping grrr
<Joe_knock> it is unusually hot for an evening
<Kilos> tomorrow gonna be 34°c
<Joe_knock> oom, this weather must be mild for you, kZN is way hotter
<Kilos> the temp seems to have risen in the last hour
<theblazehen> Kilos, ai :(
<theblazehen> Kilos, ya, did here at least
<Kilos> must be storm brewing somewhere
 * theblazehen hopes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> get a fan man
<Kilos> Joe_knock, i love hot weather
<Kilos> suffer here in winter
<Joe_knock> i haven't met many people say "i love hot weather"
<Kilos> the fly also does
<theblazehen> Kilos, Ceiling fan is running, but can't open big windows, or door due to dogs
<Kilos> i think only us two here like it hot
<Kilos> ai! theblazehen 
<Kilos> those ceiling fans are for show
<Kilos> best is put a fan on the floor with a dish of cold water in front of it
<theblazehen> Kilos, Ya :(
<theblazehen> ooh good idea
<Kilos> then you will feel the diffs
<theblazehen> ya, tomorrow then
<Kilos> air moving over water drops temp quick
<captine> i love hot weather.  lived in Philippines for 20 months
<captine> best temps ever
<Kilos> whats it like there captine 
<Kilos> i like temps between 20°c and 35°c
<theblazehen> heh, this afternoon I had to walk out of my room for like 10 min, because it was too hot
<Kilos> ah afternoon sun on it theblazehen ?
<Kilos> use the hose on the wall outside
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<captine> Kilos, i loved it
<theblazehen> Kilos, oh ya, good idea
<captine> regret having left
<theblazehen> ty
<captine> lovely people, fun lifestyle
<Kilos> all my ideas are good, except for the bad ones
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> temps captine 
<theblazehen> captine, hows the temperatures there?
<captine> two seasons.  hot and then the hot +wet.
<captine> summer, 32 degrees at 8am
<captine> every room in house had aircon
<Kilos> max?
<captine> hottest temp our car recorded was in a car park at about 42
<Kilos> the wind died down theblazehen thats why it warmed up
<captine> it pretty much is between 26 and 38
<Kilos> thats good weather for heat lovers
<Kilos> whats the winter temps like captine ?
<Joe_knock> east asia is a cool place to live. plus its indian ocean, so warm ocean water
<captine> lol
<captine> there is no winter
<captine> only dry heat, or raining heat
<captine> lowest it got while i was there was 15
<Kilos> thast lekker. like in the tropics
<Joe_knock> what made you come back to SA?
 * Kilos yawns
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> o/
<theblazehen_> Hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey theblazehen_ 
<Joe_knock> results out? gremble 
<gremble>  Yup. So far passed everything. Missed my distinctions, but can't do much about that
<gremble> Wrote Geology on monday, so just waiting for that now
<Joe_knock> exam on 1 december? strange that it is so late
<gremble> Was the Aergotat (sick exam). I had Numerical analysis and geology scheduled for the same time on the 13th of Nov
<Joe_knock> oh okie. numeric analysis would be wtw 26* ?
<gremble> for engineers yes
<gremble> for me it is 123
<Joe_knock> first year? Arent you second year?
<gremble> I have a bunch of first year math subjects that I had to catch up with. Switched from CompSci to Applied math
<Joe_knock> oh yes. how has your year been with applied math?
<gremble> Hard. Had to drop philosophy. Dynamical systems was pretty insane. I think engineers have it as wtw 264 or something like that - Differential equations
<Joe_knock> tuks does push out some of the smartest engineers in SA
<gremble> Well, hopefully I get to add my name to one of the greats from SA :P
<gremble> I can't remember what you do
<gremble> :x
<Joe_knock> I don't think I told you :P
<Joe_knock> I had a weird experience at a job interview yesterday.
<gremble> You often have weird experiences at job interviews?
<Joe_knock> yeah, it wasn't a run of the mill type of interview. The guy decided to go all philosophical on me
<gremble> Did you blow his mind with your insights?
<gremble> For what was the interview?
<Joe_knock> I actually just let him talk, as he did provide some valuable info.
<Joe_knock> for a web-dev job
<gremble> I have the same regard for front-end webdevs that I have for accountants, teachers, nurses, sales people and the likes. Fucking amazing shit that I would not be able to do 
<Joe_knock> I'm beginning to regret not taking accounting as an elective though.
<Joe_knock> that is a prized skill in SA
<gremble> Nope. I'd rather pay someone to do that who is a professional and knows what is up with what
<gremble> If you want a prized skill, become a certified linux engineer
<Joe_knock> You think so? I should register for the LPiC then
<Joe_knock> pay isn't too great for sysadmins though
<gremble> There aren't linux system admins/engineers in SA
<gremble> I was talking with a guy at SFD this year
<gremble> who complained about it. They are few and far between and expensive
<Joe_knock> There are plenty certified sysadmins in SA. check out: lsd.co.za
<gremble> I thought about doing it, you know as a back up career. But decided that I would rather focus 140% of my energy into something I fully and thoroughly enjoy instead
<gremble> and If I end up becoming a homeless mathematician, so be it
<Joe_knock> Banks value talented mathematicians.
<gremble> What is LSD?
<Joe_knock> It's a linux company.
<Joe_knock> Or kinda like a consulting firm I think
<gremble> No where does it say :P
<Joe_knock> http://www.lsd.co.za/go-to/about-lsd
<gremble> That still does not say what they do. I duno if they are being vague on purpose though :p
<Joe_knock> I think they see themselves as broad open source providers. Training, certification and custom services
<gremble_> I don't understand why I have such issues connecting to freenode :|
<Joe_knock> Is it your connection?
<Joe_knock> Try using the free wifi in hatfield and see if that works
<gremble_> Ya that is really far away right now :P I don't think 12Km wifi exists yet
<gremble_> It does look like something is killing my connection
<Joe_knock> The wifi area is massive for Pretoria now.
<gremble_> Haven't reached us yet
<gremble_> I think I am going to hit the sack
<gremble_> Cheers Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> cheers. tc
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-05
<Kilos> morning superfly theblazehen_ and others
<theblazehen_> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<theblazehen_> Hi ThatGraemeGuy bduk1 
<nlsthzn> so just for the record we are on the agenda for the up and coming loco council meeting the 16th
<nlsthzn> it will be on #ubuntu-meeting and starts at 22:00
<Squirm> morning
<theblazehen_> hi Squirm
<Kilos> Maaz: tell nlsthzn dont be cheeky
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<nlsthzn> ?
<Maaz> nlsthzn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nlsthzn dont be cheeky" 26 seconds ago
<Kilos> hahaha ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tell Kilos "Objection!"
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> objection denied
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, nlsthzn on freenode told me "tell Kilos "Objection!"" 13 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> objected twice :p
<Kilos> both denied take it to the small claims court
<nlsthzn> :)
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<superfly> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> theblazehen: baking today hey?
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya :(
<Kilos> hows your bp behaving
<theblazehen> been good lately
<Kilos> good
<Squirm> loadshedding at 4 again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i see they blaming it on diesel supply now
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Kilos> oh my what did inetpro break now
<Joe_knock> Hey there
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Kilos, Joe_knock, theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> and superfly 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> very interesting conference yesterday
<Kilos> about?
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Joe_knock> Do any of you support the DA?
<Kilos> they all crooks
<theblazehen> ooh, fun subject.. :)
<charl> the democratic *ssholes?
<Kilos> all politisions are crooked and liars
<charl> correct Kilos 
<Kilos> politicians
<charl> that in addition to democracy being fundamentally flawed
<charl> meritocracy is more the thing
<Joe_knock> I was just reading an article of how the WC is like a police state, but then again, the article had an agenda behind it.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> a Water Closet?
<charl> Kilos: thanks
<Joe_knock> Western Cape
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> sorry Kilos 
<Kilos> for what?
<charl> i'm apoligising for thanking you incorrectly :D
<Kilos> wb inetpro what did you break?
<Joe_knock> the three of them left and came back at the same time.
<Joe_knock> Could be the server they're all connecting to
<charl> standard netsplit looks like ?
<charl> oh no, ping timeout, they probably are all located on the same BNC host
<Kilos> ya they work in same building
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> Load Shedding stage 3
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: this sucks :/
<Kilos> sigh
<Joe_knock> Must be kwaai to be an exec at eskom. solid salary, loadshed that cherry that dumped you back in highschool, etc.
 * Kilos waits for power to go
<Kilos> the govt is now forming a committee to investigate eskom to see whats gone wrong
<Joe_knock> I don't understand what a task-team is supposed to do except waste resources and time
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> in loadshedding
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Company still runs
<Squirm> for the most part
<Squirm> UPS ftw
<inetpro> good evenin
<Joe_knock> evening
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<inetpro> too hot in Pretoria in the last two days
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> inetpro: agreed
<Kilos> inetpro: topic bar needs sorting please
<Kilos> next meeting is the 16th and from here we will go to #ubuntu-meeting just before 22.00
<SilverCode> does anyone know of any sms providers that are free for very low volumes (ie. I just need to send an SMS to myself when the UPS goes on battery)?
 * Squirm looks around
<SilverCode> heck, does anyone even know an sms service that isn't a bulk sms provider
<Squirm> SilverCode: can you not use email?
<Squirm> If you have an Android phone, your gmail emails are pushed for you
<SilverCode> I thought about that, but I usually have email notifications turned off on my phone
<Squirm> Otherwise look at using a GSM Modem, there's a small cli application called smssend
<SilverCode> hmmm....good point
<Squirm> Maybe an old USB 3G modem would work
<SilverCode> I have an old Vodacom GSM modem lying around somewhere
<Squirm> in smssend all you do is specify the device on the conf file, then a simple command to send the message.
<Squirm> We seemingly have a fancy UPS. It's networked. Our servers run apcupsd
<Squirm> so we can schedule when they're shut down
<theblazehen> SilverCode: 3g card?
<theblazehen> yeah..
<SilverCode> *sigh* Vodacom have discontinued my sim
<gremble> That was quite rude of them
<SilverCode> *disconnected
<Squirm> it costs you about ~50c for a new one
<SilverCode> well, I haven't used it in about 13 months
<Squirm> and a bit of time
<gremble> Ironically, if you get a new phone they charge you R200 for a new sim
<gremble> Even if you don't need it
<SilverCode> the time is the part I don't like ... I miss being able to pick up a starter pack at the till on my way out and just use the thing. No need to RICA
<Squirm> well. you can still pick it up
<gremble> These days you pretty much have to RICA/FICA to fart, so you may as well have the necessary documentation with you
<Squirm> just take along your ID book and proof of residence
<Squirm> takes an extra minute or two
<Squirm> anyway, might bbl
<Joe_knock> don't some of the dodgy dealers do pre-RICAs? So you could end up being Beatrice Ndlovu from Soshanguve as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Joe_knock> Pretoria is quite cold these days
<gremble> Good evening Kilos 
<gremble> What?
<gremble> It has been blazing hot
<gremble> Pretty sure I nearly died of heatstroke today
<Joe_knock> *sarcasm ;)
<Kilos> hopefully storm coming
<Joe_knock> hopefully not tonight
<Kilos> everything is dry. we need water from the sky
<Kilos> methinks the pro broke something, he didnt even greet today
<Kilos> come on gremble i was out in the sun this avy cutting trees down and digging out dubbeltjies
<Kilos> sjoe weather liars say we 18 c tonight
<Kilos> and only 31c tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz: forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 30° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 17° C., Friday: Partly Cloudy. High: 32° C., Friday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Saturday: Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Saturday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 16° C., Sunday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Sunday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 14° C., Monday: Chance
<Maaz> of a Thunderstorm. High: 22° C., Monday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 15° C., T…
<gremble> You're a better man than I Kilos. When the power went out, I napped
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hmm... he uses a different weather reader thing
<Kilos> no man im just a sun lover
<Kilos> i cant do maths
<Kilos> used to be good at judging sizes though
<Kilos> 34/26/32
<Joe_knock> lol oom. skill got picked up seeing all those bikini-clad women
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> wind howling now
<Kilos> soon the boom booms come
<Joe_knock> new guy?
<Kilos> no he is a yank thats here somewhere
<Kilos> doesnt say much
<Joe_knock> Could be a CIA spy :O
<Kilos> haha who knows
<Kilos> Wraz: are you a cia spy?
<Wraz> Sometimes, but I am not new :)
<Kilos> no need to lurk, ask and well tell you
<Wraz> ek weet.
<Kilos> you well?
<Wraz> Yes :)
<Wraz> Yourself ?
<Kilos> good, enjoying the heat here?
<Kilos> im good ty
<Wraz> Heat ?
<Wraz> I am in lodnon, no heat here/
<Wraz> London . *
<Kilos> oh my i forget, arent you in pta as well?
<Kilos> oh my werent you here last year
<Wraz> Nah, I was a Durbanite
<Joe_knock> u sure he isn't south african living abroad?
<Kilos> durbs my fav place
<Wraz> yeah, i went there for about a month last year
<Kilos> well if you in london you wont have felt todays 35 c
<Wraz> today I am just hoping there is no snow or ice
<Joe_knock> london is 1 crap city
<Wraz> I have to drive to work, i dont want a car covered in ice
<Kilos> lol
<Wraz> Well, you cannot really escape the heat
<Wraz> if its cold, you wear cloathes or put the heater on
<Wraz> In SA, you hope you have aircon
<Kilos> lol
<Wraz> but aircon works by dehumidfying the air, so thats not healthy
<Wraz> Here there are like no snakes, miggies, spider or anything under the rocks
<Wraz> or in the bushes
<Kilos> hahaha
<Wraz> except for like house spiders, foxxes and slugs
<Wraz> and there are seasons
<Wraz> days are not all the same length
<Wraz> some days are very short and it gets dark at about 4pm
<Wraz> as it is now
<Kilos> eish
<Wraz> some days are long and it gets bright at like 4 am and gets dark at like 10-11
<Wraz> Seasons, they are not just in the stories
<Kilos> hehe
<Joe_knock> we have surfing, hah! beat that
<Wraz> We do too
<Wraz> weatsuit and rocks included
<Wraz> extreme surfing
<Wraz> at the moment you freeze your fucking balls off (some guys find that a turn on) but we have nice warm beaches for half the year atelast :P
<Wraz> it is just miserable half the time
<Wraz> what is that to a computer geek ? :P
<Kilos> ya
<Wraz> I went down to the nudist beaches recently
<Wraz> was great fun
<Wraz> my brother is avid surfer with balls harder than ice, he went surfing every morning just like he did in sa, every day of the year ;0
<Wraz> ocean does not freeze
<Kilos> eish
<Wraz> No wonder he is having trouble having another kid lol :P
<Wraz> I should tease him on it
<Wraz> but it would be too cruel ;/
<Kilos> lol
<Joe_knock> so you're south african? Wraz 
<Wraz> Yeah
<Wraz> but I got uk indefinate leave to remain last week 
<Wraz> Have to renew my SA passport this week
<Joe_knock> oom said you're a yank
<Kilos> i coulda sworn he told me he was a visitor from the states
<Wraz> nie
<Kilos> oh well , i must have you mixed up with someone else
<Kilos> ram faulty
<Wraz> lol
<Kilos> thats what happens when you still use sdr ram
<Joe_knock> Oom you must go to campus with gremble next year to see the ladies in their skirts
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> id rather go see what their pcs are like
<Kilos> no not even that then ill eat my heart out
<Joe_knock> they use i5 machines I think. all proline sheet
<Kilos> prfoline only yucky untill you wipe windows and go linux
<Kilos> proline
<Joe_knock> i tried picking up a used machine once, it was impossible to buy it
<Kilos> what do they do with them
<Wraz> AMd seem superior to Intel in processors and motherboards at the mo
<Kilos> id love to upgrade this pc to i5
<Kilos> there is that new haswel thing
<Kilos> super fast
<Kilos> 8 cores
<Joe_knock> nee oom, intel doesn't yet work on 8 cores. the i7 haswell is 6 proper cores, and the i5s they have are 2nd/3rd generation with max 4 cores
<Wraz> http://www.ebuyer.com/661538-intel-core-i7-5930k-3-50ghz-socket-2011-v3-15mb-cache-retail-boxed-processor-bx80648i75930k?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products&gclid=CNaS-t_Gr8ICFRHHtAodlxoAFQ ?
<Joe_knock> that thing looks good for gaming or servers only
<Kilos> again i read wrong
<Wraz> Paralell processing is the only real path forward with more throughput required, amd seem superior in this regaurd
<Joe_knock> It took me a while to understand also oom, and then too I don't get it all yet
<Kilos> http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/30/review-roundup-intels-8-core-haswell-e/
<Wraz> for the last 15 years I have been an intel fanboy, i still love their sponsoring opencv. but meh
<Kilos> intels work good
<Kilos> i saw an add for a gaming pc with that haswell cpu in ,  R60 k they wanted
<Kilos> only Symmetria can afford that kinda stuff
<Joe_knock> I wouldn't spend R5K on a desktop :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> why not
<Symmetria> in 18 hours I'll be married *hohum*
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> another one bites the dust
<Symmetria> heh well, I'll be married under kenyan law
<Wraz> :)
<Symmetria> but it woudnt be recognized in the rest of the world I dont think
<Symmetria> heh, the normal wedding is only in August 
<Symmetria> this is step one, the traditional wedding
<Joe_knock> You a kenyan fellow? Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh, Im South African but I moved to Kenya a fair while ago :)
<Joe_knock> Is your wife a kenyan lady? :O
<Symmetria> yes
<Joe_knock> aah that is cool.  I must encourage you to have your child born in europe, so you can be truly "international" :D
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
<gremble> If your kid is born on an emirates flight, it can fly for free with them for life
<theblazehen> gremble: thanks for the tip..
<gremble> That's what she said
<gremble> I'm so funny for myself
<gremble> I crack me up
<theblazehen> Yeah..
<Joe_knock> gremble: No alcohol before campus closes?
<gremble> No alchohol?
<gremble> I had a beer on campus before my last exam if that counts?
<Joe_knock> congrats :P
<gremble> Hey, I ended up passing geology :P
<gremble> Did quite well in that exam for some unknown reason
<Joe_knock> congrats!!!
<gremble> Thanks
<Joe_knock> oupamster? :O
<gremble> oupameester?
<Joe_knock> his real name says oupamster :-/ 
<Joe_knock> I'm doing collaborative editing for an OSS project gremble :P
<gremble> OSS? The organisation that turned into the CIA?
<gremble> :o
<gremble> What program are you using to collaboratively edit?
<Joe_knock> We were first using an online editor, but the other guy is fussy, so we're using Gobby now.
<gremble> Last time I did something like that, the guy set up a small VPS and we shared a screen session
<gremble> It was really weird
<Joe_knock> this guy setup a gobby server.
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-06
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg  and all others too
<SmilyBorg> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> hello magespawn1
<somaunn> hi Maaz
<somaunn> hi Squirm
<somaunn> can you please tell me how to recognize a bot in a irc channel ?
<magespawn> somaunn: i do not know of any specific way
<magespawn> Maaz are you a bot?
<Maaz> Well duh!
<magespawn> that sorts that one out
<gremble> Good morning
<magespawn> hi gremble
<gremble> Morning magespawn 
<Kilos> ai! thgis load shedding sucks
<Kilos> this as well
<Kilos> morning superfly  gremble  magespawn  theblazehen  and tumbles too
<theblazehen> h Kilos
<theblazehen> hi *
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: we're currently in loadshedding
<superfly> *most* IRC bots do not reply directly, you use !commands
<superfly> so the best way to figure out which are bots in a channel is to just use the !help command
<superfly> !help
<superfly> most of the bots will reply :-)
<gremble> superfly: No helpfile currently loaded.
<Kilos> ah ty superfly  
<Kilos> !help
<gremble> Kilos: No helpfile currently loaded.
<Kilos> Maaz  im talking to you man stupid bot
<Maaz> :(
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> I entertain myself so
<Kilos> oh the bot hasnt got a helpfile loaded?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> he has
<Kilos> Maaz  help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<gremble> Bots have different command strings. Some use . or !, Maaz reads his name
<gremble> Maaz help me with silly fun stuff
<Maaz> gremble: I use the following features for silly fun stuff: bash, choose, coffee, duel, dvorak, fml, fortune, insult, mlia, morse, nickometer, random, redirect, rot13, saydo, tfln and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<gremble> Maaz insult Kilos 
<Maaz> Kilos, thou pottle-deep, left-over flax-wench
<gremble> :P
<gremble> flax means black. I have no idea what the rest is
<Kilos> lol just dont tell him to swear at me his language is bad
<gremble> Maaz: nickometer
<Maaz> gremble: gremble is 0.0% lame
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> you bored gremble  ?
<gremble> A little bit
<Kilos> hows the studying going
<gremble> Stuck with work
<gremble> Finished exams, passed all my subjects
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> so whats next
<gremble> Right now I am trying to go through a paper by Alonzo Church, "A set of postulates for the foundations of logic"
<gremble> But it is difficult
<Kilos> eish 
<Kilos> have some coffee and ponder the situation from another angle
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<gremble> Maaz is actually a fairly clever bot
<gremble> Well, no. An adequately prepared bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<gremble> I wouldn't be able to say anything about his intellect without seeing the code :P
<Kilos> ah you do python?
<Kilos> we looked at the code last year i think, magespawn  and i to try teach him to braai
<theblazehen> Kilos: got a link for code again?"
<theblazehen> Maaz: help
<Maaz> theblazehen: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<theblazehen> Maaz: help with games
<Maaz> theblazehen: I use the following features for games: duel and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<theblazehen> Maaz: help with system administration
<Maaz> theblazehen: I use the following features for system administration: apt-file, aptitude, dns, http, ipcalc, mac, man, nmap, ping, ports, tld and tracepath
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<theblazehen> how do i use ipcalc
<theblazehen> MaaZ: how do i use ipcalc
<Maaz> theblazehen: IP address calculator. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   ipcalc <network>/<subnet>
<Maaz>   ipcalc <address> - <address>
<theblazehen> nice
<Kilos> i dont even know what ipcalc means
<magespawn> hey all
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<theblazehen> wb magespawn
<Kilos> hehe north coast internet not too good
<gremble> Kilos: Yes I know python
<Kilos> yay you can fix the code then to make an ibid braai same as making coffee
<Kilos> maybe magespawn  still has it handy, ive done so many installs since then it be long gone
<gremble> If someone points me to it I can have a look
<theblazehen> Kilos: it's python, so whoever runs it will have the source
<Kilos> you can download the source
<Kilos> we did
<theblazehen> but not with all the south africa stuff added
<Kilos> ya its a south african bot
<Kilos> made right here by the crash kid, tumbles and some others
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ibid
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> crash?
<Kilos> you dont know who the crash kid is
<theblazehen> nope..
<Kilos> the owner of maaz
<Kilos> cocooncrash_  
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> both stolen from us by silicon valley
<Kilos> i actually taught a bot to braai once
<theblazehen> gremble: coffee is in ./ibid/plugins/fun.py
<Kilos> but was easier than doing it by code
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> Which bot?
<Kilos> minime i think it was called
<Kilos> its an online thing
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> i forget how you find it 
<theblazehen> Maaz: nickometer Kilos
<Maaz> theblazehen: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> never mind. teach an ibid to braai same as making coffee then we good
<theblazehen> Maaz: nickometer theblazehen
<Maaz> theblazehen: theblazehen is 0.0% lame
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> its only with other characters in that you get lame
<theblazehen> like how?
<Kilos> kilos_blunt
<Kilos> wb magespawn  fix it man
<theblazehen> Maaz: nickometer kilos_blunt
<Maaz> theblazehen: kilos_blunt is 14.4% lame
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer kilosblunt
<Maaz> Kilos: kilosblunt is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> see
<theblazehen> ya
 * Kilos loves ibids
<Kilos> they get quite cheeky at times too
<Kilos> maaz join #linux-studies
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not your bitch
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> Lol
<gremble> xD
<gremble> I'll see if I can have a pull request ready tonight
<gremble> Doesn't look difficult at all
<Kilos> no rush, work and studies first, only when you are bored
<gremble> Studies are finished, I am not employed. 
<gremble> Everything I do, I do because I would be bored elsewise
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn  are you taking note?
<Kilos> with luck QA can braai sometime
<gremble> QA?
<Kilos> my ibid in my channel #kilos
<Kilos> and in #linux-studies
<Kilos> i go eat
<theblazehen> gremble: I'll test mine soon
<gremble> Let me know if you get it going, then I don't have to :P
<theblazehen> sure
<Kilos> oh my channel is ##kilos
<Kilos> stupid me
<Kilos> tummy full, eyes pulling closed
<theblazehen> Hi Maaz2
<theblazehen> Maaz2 braai on
 * Maaz2 gets a beer
<theblazehen> Maaz2 braai on
<Maaz2> theblazehen: I'm not feeling too well
<theblazehen> Maaz2 braai please
<Maaz2> theblazehen: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<gremble> Lol
<theblazehen> gremble: food in 15 min
<gremble> Nice. Then I don't have to :P
<gremble> Maaz2: hurry up
<Maaz2> gremble: *blink*
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> lol
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> oh dear we have a doppelganger
<charl> theblazehen: why you introduce a doppelganger here :D
<charl> Maaz2: coffee on
 * Maaz2 puts the kettle on
<charl> better than the first maaz, he still has dirty cups lying around
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Maaz2> Coffee's ready for charl!
<gremble> theblazehen: Where is the food? :P
<theblazehen> gremble: dunno..
<gremble> theblazehen: want to gist your code?
<theblazehen> gremble: I'll maybe just zip it up?
<gremble> No, I just want the bit of code for the braai, not all of it :P
<gremble> Paste it with a github gist or a pastebin
<gremble> I just want to see what you did
<theblazehen> Basically just copied the coffee bit
<theblazehen> Will pastebin soon
<gremble> mmkay
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.com/ytiuK9BS
<gremble> maaz coffee_time
<Maaz> gremble: Huh?
<gremble> maaz Brewing time in seconds
<Maaz> gremble: Sorry...
<gremble> bleh
<gremble> Haha we thought very alike theblazehen :P
<theblazehen> gremble: hah, ok :)
<gremble> Already see a problem, you redefined pots as "placesOnGrid" but you still have pots usage in braai_announce
<theblazehen> oh, shit, should used sed, ty
<gremble> Np :P
<theblazehen> I kinda expected it actually
<gremble> You expected to break it? :P
<gremble> Hmm now I have to see how to run this thing
<theblazehen> read INSTALL in main directory
<theblazehen> get python-dev then use setup.py for deps
<theblazehen> gremble: ^
<gremble> https://github.com/Gremble09/ibid/blob/master/ibid/plugins/fun.py Looks fine
<theblazehen> gremble: nice :)
<theblazehen> Want me to run it for a bit
<gremble> Sure
<gremble> See if it works
<theblazehen> kk
<gremble> If it accidentally steals all your information. Well... 
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> I'll check the diffs..
<gremble> haha
<gremble> It really won't
<gremble> xD
<theblazehen> That makes me more suspicious..
<theblazehen> lol
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> > features = ('braai',) 
<theblazehen> That comma?
<gremble> No idea. It is in the coffee class as well
<gremble> Supposed to be there
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> I'm getting errors this time round on setup.
<gremble> Oh. what kind?
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.com/mmhEpFsk
<theblazehen> during ibid-setup
<theblazehen> worked fine last time
<gremble> That is nothing I did >.>
<theblazehen> hmm..
<gremble> The plugins file isn't even called there
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> When I try and run it anyway I also get error, with assert_unicode
<gremble> That is odd
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.com/10ubmDeG
<gremble> I will have a look see in a bit. :/
<theblazehen> kk
<gremble> theblazehen: did you install it from the ppa or from github?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro i was asleep and modem disconnected while on elementaryos
<Kilos> same 12.04 probs
<inetpro> hmm.... no loadshedding?
<Kilos> this morning for 2 hours
<inetpro> when?
<Kilos> just saw there is a link to their schedule in mybroadband
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> 8.45 for 2 hours i think, i worked in garden
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/115259-eskom-load-shedding-schedule.html
<inetpro> eish, in that case you can expect again now
<Kilos> oh no
<inetpro> http://www.tshwane.gov.za/Services/Electricity/Pages/LoadShedding.aspx
<Kilos> oh ya they the culprits hey
<Kilos> ty for that
<inetpro> you must be in Group 2
 * inetpro just came back from Group 1 load shedding
<inetpro> Grp2: 08:00 to 10:30 & 16:00 to 18:30
<Kilos> we been 1600 to 18.30 all week already, today they went in the morning as well
<inetpro> well we're on Stage 3 schedule today for sure
<Kilos> so , inetpro can you do the topic bar please
<inetpro> uh, what must it be?
<Kilos> and check the re-verification page and see what more is needed
<Kilos> 16th
<Kilos> 20.30 here then we move to #ubuntu-meeting before 22.00
<inetpro> you have an Agenda page for me for the link?
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> maaz agenda
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> nuvolari: ping
<Kilos> nuvolari: ping ping ping
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> arme ou
<inetpro> sal dronk word van al daai pings
<Kilos> i thought maaz would remember it as he gave the links at the end of meeting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hy sal dit eers maandag kry ek dink
<inetpro> haha
<theblazehen> gremble: github
<Kilos> theblazehen: you done it?
<gremble> mmkay
<theblazehen> Kilos: gremble mosly
<gremble> Kilos: Both of us have. His works and mine doesnt
<gremble> haha
<theblazehen> lol, yea..
<Kilos> wow well done
<theblazehen> Does it run on your PC?
<gremble> :P Haven't checked yet. About to leave
<theblazehen> to?
<gremble> I will check when I come back
<theblazehen> kk
<gremble> Meeting a lady whose house I am looking after
<gremble> I have to see how she feeds her dogs
<inetpro> theblazehen: ibid on github now, where?
<Kilos> down their throats
<Kilos> no where else works
<theblazehen> inetpro: https://github.com/Gremble09/ibid/blob/master/ibid/plugins/fun.py
<gremble> or https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<inetpro> oh I see the project moved...interesting
<theblazehen> ah..
<Kilos> they playing inetpro to make ibids braai
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> lol they doing it for me man
<Kilos> im tired of living on coffee alone
 * inetpro needs to spend some time to understand git properly
<inetpro> all this branching and merging confuses me way too much
<Kilos> ya i have no idea what is going on there either
<inetpro> supposed to make life much easier
<inetpro> and I'm sure it does, once you understand it
<gremble> I don't even understand it and it makes my life easier
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go meet the lady gremble 
<Kilos> ust now you late
<gremble> 6min then I have to leave
<Kilos> just as well
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> very hot here now
<inetpro> hmm... eskom killed him?
<theblazehen> inetpro: It makes it easier :)
<inetpro> theblazehen: haha :-)
<inetpro> theblazehen: some ambiguity in that 
<theblazehen> inetpro: ah sorry, talking about the version control
<Kilos> power back again. 1/2 less than normal
<Kilos> 1/2 hour
<Kilos> so yay
<Kilos> ok clever peeps where am i going wrong with this ibid-setup
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2H08gGOTb
<theblazehen> Hmm KilosI had exact same error
<theblazehen> Kilos I *
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i havent managed to get it going on 14.04 at all , kde or unity but worked lekker and easy to setup in 12.04
<Kilos> tumbleweed, can you please just check and tell me where im going wrong. and maybe the link on how to set it up again. i thought i had it off pat
<Kilos> inetpro, try there by you
<theblazehen> Maaz tell gremble you forked ibid from git right?
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<Kilos> the original ibid is at launchpad
<gremble> theblazehen: Ya, it was I direct fork
<theblazehen> ah, I used one on launchpad
<gremble> Yours may be more stable than mine then
<Kilos> ibid used to be very stable
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> havent you only added the braai bit?
<tumbleweed> it moved floum launchpad to github
<tumbleweed> *from
<Kilos> aha ty tumbleweed 
<gremble> The github one seems to be having database issues
<theblazehen> gremble: yeah
<gremble> But I will debug it now after I made din-dins
<tumbleweed> gremble: try an older sqlalchemy version
<theblazehen> din-dins?
<gremble> dinner
<theblazehen> ah :)
<Kilos> tumbleweed, ive installed from repos and get http://slexy.org/view/s2H08gGOTb
<gremble> tumbleweed: may as well see what is causing the issues and see if I can fix it
<tumbleweed> oh yes, please :)
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah, ibid needs some love
<Kilos> aw 
<Kilos> gremble will help
<gremble> You keep signing me up for stuff
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> gremble: hah, I'm kinda bored, what else is on the list?
<gremble> What list?
<gremble> There is a list?
<gremble> D:
<gremble> :P If we are going to give ibid some love, why not check if it works with python 3?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> power disappeared again for a bit
<Kilos> gremble the last one was only a maybe
<Kilos> but this is an important one
<tumbleweed> gremble: it doesn't. All the dependencies have to support python 3 first. It's worth investigating how many do
<Kilos> silicon valley stole our ibid maintainer
<tumbleweed> all of them, even
<tumbleweed> we all live here, now
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> :P
<gremble> tumbleweed: I have vac, so I will have a look. It has been 6 years since python 3 came out. So...
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Perhaps if I work on it long enough, silicon valley will steal me too :D
<gremble> xD
<tumbleweed> gremble: go easy on us. Small pull requests, and discuss big changes, first
<tumbleweed> you'd be amazed how well that works
<tumbleweed> my python improved a lot, from my time on ibid
<gremble> I already did one, to add the braai functionality. I would probably do them in a similar fashion. A pull request for something significant like that.
<Kilos> Squirm: you here?
<tumbleweed> I just saw that, thanks
<theblazehen> gremble: "<gremble> You keep signing me up for stuff"
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> gremble youre young and need a good push
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'm also (kinda) young..
<Kilos> well dont i push you as well?
<theblazehen> Maybe..
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i dont know if you are younger than gremble , he either didnt tell, or i forgot
<Kilos> oh theblazehen you know how to read logs from here
<theblazehen> Kilos: I got quassel running, so I just ctrl-f
<theblazehen> Unless you wanna make fun app to do with logs?
<Kilos> look at the links maaz gave after the meet on the last meets  minutes or something
<theblazehen> How young is gremble?
<theblazehen> kk, I'll get a look
<Kilos> the agenda one the pro needs
<theblazehen> The log?
<theblazehen> When was meeting?
<Kilos> at the end of meets the bot gives links to minutes and agenda and so on i think
<theblazehen> yeah, so what you need?
<Kilos> last tuesday in last month
<Kilos> agenda link and minutes link please
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> 25 Nov right?
<Kilos> sounds right ya
<Kilos> oh ya its still in the topic
<theblazehen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141125
<theblazehen> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/25/%23ubuntu-za.html just search what you need there
<Kilos> looking ty
<Kilos> aw it doesnt show. after close meeting command the bot doesnt give there what he posts here
<theblazehen> ah..
<Kilos> inetpro: agenda will be mainly about the re-verification imo
<Kilos> hmm...
<gremble> Lame. My tooth just broke
<theblazehen> ouch
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> is it eina gremble ?
<gremble> Not any more
<gremble> But it does mean that I should go see a dentist with money that I don't have haha
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you can keep the pain down with oil of cloves
<Kilos> i dont know if you can still buy it at chemists
<Kilos> also toothache essence i think has oil of cloves in
<gremble> It doesn't actually hurt.
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> thats good then chew on other side
<charl> how are you fine folks doing
<gremble> Hey charl 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi gremble 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> theblazehen: have you taken a look at williebot? quite a nice one
<Kilos> dont distract them charl  they working on ibid
<theblazehen> charl: only in passing, ty for suggestion
<charl> ah
<theblazehen> Kilos: I actually just got into bed..
<charl> i use it on some other channels, very good
<charl> in bed and still on irc ... :P
<theblazehen> charl: yeah... :p
<Kilos> haha
<charl> nono, go sleep :P
<charl> schlaffenzeit
<charl> schlafenszeit sorry
<gremble> Nein
<charl> NEIN!!!
<charl> :D
<gremble> Du est Schmetterlinger!
<gremble> haha
<gremble> I don't really speak german
<gremble> :P
<charl> that was clear... :D
<charl> du bist ein schmetterling
<gremble> haha
<gremble> Why would I want to call someone a butterfly?
<gremble> You shouldn't be so silly
<charl> a nice thing to say to a girl ?
<charl> not that strange actually
<gremble> In german? I would probably terrify her instead
<charl> doesn't sound strange to me but then again i'm not german
<inetpro> Kilos: what you get at the end of the meeting is not the Agenda but the minutes in three different formats
<inetpro> JSON, TXT or HTML
<inetpro> actually the URL to the minutes in those different formats
<inetpro> JSON = JavaScript Object Notation
<inetpro> used primarily to transmit data between a server and web application, as an alternative to XML
<inetpro> the others you should know
<inetpro> what I need is for anyone - usually done by the chair but could really be anyone - to create the Agenda for the next meeting before I link it in the topic
<inetpro> anyone with OP rights can set the topic
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro just talking to his self again?
<gremble> DUnno
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Does anyone know what the Agenda is for the next meeting?
<inetpro> gremble: the Agenda seems to be around the re-verification
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> I guess it is not a normal monthly meeting
<Kilos> inetpro: cant you do the agenda thing
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, life getting in the way
<Kilos> we meet here and gather peeps to go with to #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> nuvolari: ping
<charl> for those of you with internet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHTLkRnA4sA
<charl> # The Daily Show with Jon Stewart # Spot the Africa (December 5th 2014)
<Kilos> the verification thing is only at 22.00
<Kilos> hi magespawn fix it
<charl> genius that video
<magespawn> hi Kilos, fix what?
<magespawn> hi charl
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> lol the agenda for next meeting on the 16th
<inetpro> so Kilos, just go create that Agenda page yourself man
<Kilos> link?
<magespawn> i still need to add my testimony to the page as well
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<Kilos> ya mage do it
<inetpro> in stead of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141125 just make it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141216
<inetpro> simple as that
<magespawn> people all still awake, this late
<Kilos> hmm it says this page doesnt exist yet
<Kilos> ya im falling asleep and now pro revving me
<inetpro> then click to edit the page for 20141125 and copy and paste the relevant code into the new page
<Kilos> code from where ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> charl: that was a beautiful video
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> Kilos: you have edited the agenda before, haven't you?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> never
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<inetpro> why is it that people stumble when it comes to editing wiki pages?
<charl> gremble: i thouht so too
<charl> thought
<gremble> Lol someone urinated in the comment section though
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141216#preview
<Kilos> theres a new page
<charl> i never read youtube comments
<inetpro> Kilos: cool
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141216#preview
<Kilos> now its got some stuff in
<Kilos> is that what you needed
<inetpro> Kilos: now at what time did you guys agree to have the next meeting?
<Kilos> we have not agreed. first needed the validation time
<Kilos> thats is at 22.00
<inetpro> Kilos: be careful with "preview"
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> in the topic I usually put the time
<Kilos> ok so lets decide now what time to meet here
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 16 December ??:??, Agenda: http://bit.ly/15Vwinf || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro can change the time any time
<Kilos> we can meet here at 21.00 imo
<gremble> Is the meeting time not the usual time for a meeting?
<Kilos> one our to tell me not what to say
<inetpro> can not make the decision here between just the two of us
<gremble> Anyone that want to go to #ubuntu-meeting an do so
<Kilos> nope gremble we just meet here to then go to #ubuntu-meeting as a team
<Kilos> yes we can inetpro 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> we set the time and others will fall in
<Kilos> the fly will prefer 21100 too i think
<inetpro> ok, tell me when you made the decision
<Kilos> 2100
<Kilos> 21.00 here and 21.55 to 3ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> #ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> and you still gotta do your testimonial inetpro gremble 
<Kilos> gremble: you getting roped into more stuff now
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> I cannot do an ubuntu testimonial D:
<gremble> maaz: help
<Maaz> gremble: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<gremble> maas South African
<gremble> Maaz help me with south african
<Maaz> gremble: I use the following features for south african stuff: lotto
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<gremble> Maaz help me with monitor
<Maaz> gremble: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<gremble> Sorry for the spam
<gremble> :x
<Kilos> np but what i normally do is pm the bot
<gremble> Oh. I didn't think about that
<gremble> Sorry
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> gremble: why cant you do a testimonial??
<gremble> I don't use ubuntu? Don't you actually have to use it to write about it?
<Kilos> say you are new here and are being roped into all kinds of stuff
<Kilos> man you use linux dont you
<Kilos> lots of our guys use other systems
<Kilos> i am using elementaryos as well
<Kilos> nuvolari: uses mint
<gremble> Where do I find the page to write a testimonial?
<Kilos> lemme see
<gremble> Both of those are derivatives of Ubuntu
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> Maaz: re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Kilos> you need to have a launchpad account to login with to be able to edit i think
<Kilos> im not sure, i battle everytime
<Kilos> i have also used tinycorelinux
<Kilos> tell me thats a derivitive
<Kilos> derivative
<gremble> Something that is made from something else
<gremble> elementaryOS works exactly like Ubuntu because Ubuntu is its engine
<gremble> It just has another paint job
<Kilos> and tinycore
<Kilos> stop trying to talk your way out of this. you are now part of us
<inetpro> good night
<charl> good night inetpro 
<Kilos> night my pro
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> so magespawn and gremble i still dont see testimonials from you
<gremble> I'm still trying to log in
<Kilos> i need to nag joe knock too
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> This site was developed by a spastic gorilla
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> what is a name for things that include coffee, tea, braai etc
<Kilos> remember during the week we try find who owns it so we can have it fixed
<Kilos> lekker goed
<gremble> Ah yes, we can call it treats
<gremble> thanks
<Kilos> the bot dont make tea
<gremble> It will soon
<Kilos> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils Kilos I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<gremble> Oh, it does
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> i added that but he dont say tea ready
<gremble> AH
<magespawn> i am off good night all
<gremble> Cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz: hmm
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> im just gonna hotplug a ps2 keyboard and hope it dont crash me
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> now to find the sticky keys again
<gremble> The ones on which you spilt coke?
<gremble> I think I am going to go to sleep now
<gremble> Cheers fellas
<Kilos> lol i cant afford coke
<Kilos> and dont bring teas near pc
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-07
<Kilos> hi juned 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> !help
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think my media pc is about to die completely
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> too many eskom-powered restarts
<Kilos> yip ive always said it ruins drives
<ThatGraemeGuy> my fault, I should've known to power it off
<ThatGraemeGuy> and I haven't got 3TB handy to copy everything off to
<Kilos> whew
<gremble> Good morning
<somaunn> Hi Guys
<Squirm> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo :)
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehen SmilyBorg 
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<digigram> hey all
<digigram> anyone around on this lovely Sunday afternoon to help me fix my graphics (intel HD i3) on 14.10 that I screwed up all by my self? (preferably without a format lol)
<theblazehen> digigram: apt-get reinstall?
<digigram> theblazehen, reinstall what?
<Kilos> hi digigram 
<digigram> what happened is I had issues with WebGL, so went on a stupid spree and tried to install incompatible drivers
<digigram> wow Kilos still around!
<Kilos> lol always
<Kilos> was outside in the sun a bit
<digigram> problem is, can't remember what I installed, maybe let me look at history | grep install quick
<theblazehen> digigram: should do everything
<theblazehen> Hmm..
<theblazehen> Switch to arch? A lot easier :p
<digigram> lol I should actually try it one day
<theblazehen> Arch its just pacman -S xf86-video-intel
<Kilos> hi Merl1n 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hmm...
<digigram> I think where my issue came in, was I got the 14.04 intel driver and if I remember correctly, forced it to install
<Kilos> then just remove it man
<digigram> I want to, but not sure how
<Kilos> find the package name first
<Kilos> then use aptitude remove or aptitude purge package
<digigram> finding the package name is the part I have difficulty in
<Kilos> why did you use the 14.04  package
<Kilos> have you got synaptic installed
<digigram> no I use apt
<Kilos> the you can see what stuff is installed 
<digigram> okay, and how would I know if I'm uninstalling the correct one (that needs to stay) or the wrong one (that needs to go)
<Kilos> you type in at the top of synaptic ati and it will show all installed packages
<Kilos> oh intel
<digigram> just installing synaptic. Its the first time I run a Debian derivitive without using synaptic lol
<Kilos> it also has an option to fix broken
<Kilos> i like synaptic
<Kilos> also you should have typed in additional in the dash and it will show the correct packages and install them from there too
<digigram> additional drivers had nothing, thats why I tried to be "smart" and then make a mess lol
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> synaptic will give the option to completely remove or just remove
<Kilos> i wonder if there is an intel package like nvidia-current
<digigram> doesn't seem like it
<Kilos> maybe intel-gpu-tools can help
<Kilos> otherwise just stick with the standard install
<digigram> can't figure out how gpu-tools can help
<digigram> and intel-linux-graphics-installer will only work up to 11.04 until they release the new driver
<Kilos> ai!
<digigram> guess I'll sit with slow graphics until then lol
<Kilos> what pc is it? maybe google will find something or a bug report might enlighten us
<digigram> Acer i3 laptop. But no, it worked perfectly (sans webGL though) until I messed about
<Kilos> what is it doing now
<Kilos> just slow or something broken
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<Kilos> afternoon peeps. we just did our bit for load shedding
<theblazehen> h iK
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
 * theblazehen hardly ever gets load shedding :)
<Kilos> lucky
<theblazehen> last was >6 months ago :)
<Kilos> weve had 2 hours a day for about a week now
<theblazehen> ouch
<Kilos> and 4 hours yesterday
<theblazehen> wow..
<Symmetria> so like
<Symmetria> I got married 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> congrats Symmetria 
<Kilos> now dont start slacking
<theblazehen> congrats Symmetria!
<Symmetria> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152696347705528.1073741832.554265527&type=1&l=f8efaaedc0
<Symmetria> traditional kenyan wedding :) those are the photos
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> now storm decides i need more power off time
<gremble> o/
<theblazehen> hi gremble
<theblazehen> You fix ibid?
<gremble> Nope. Spent most of the day sleeping or without electricity
<theblazehen> ah
<gremble> You?
<theblazehen> not doing much, so no progress
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Kilos: hmm?
<Kilos> todays power offs killed my elementaryos drive
<Kilos> read error whan trying to boot
<Kilos> luckily running boot-repair from kde fixed it again
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> power off ones when drives dont get to dock or whatever they call it is not good
<Kilos> off/on
<Kilos> hey theblazehen  when you going to add your testimonial 
<Kilos> they need to see we getting in new bloods i think
<theblazehen> Kilos: now is a good a time as any I guess, got a link?
<Kilos> Maaz  re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<theblazehen> ty
<Kilos> ty gremble
<Kilos> now i got a week to rev magespawn and some of the old hands here too
<Kilos> nlsthzn  we getting there
<theblazehen> How do I add it? Do I need a account?
<Kilos> um do you see edit at the top left
<Kilos> if not look in more actions for edit, if nothing get a launchpad account then youll be able to 
<theblazehen> ya, will need account
<Kilos> i think gremble  also had to get one yesterday
<Kilos> i battled for weeks to found out how to edit
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> once your browser remembers you at launchpad then it logs you in automatically when you can edit easy
<theblazehen> ya
<nlsthzn> would be awesome if all the peeps that hangout here and use the mailing list made launchpad accounts and joined the ubuntu-za launchpad group - only official number we have on how many people the loco has in a sense
<Kilos> ask the list peeps to do that nlsthzn  
<Kilos> ill nag here
<nlsthzn> :) I am now taking a quick shower and sleep for training tomorrow,  should be home earlier than normal, will look to write a request then :)
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> cool ty nlsthzn  
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<Kilos> ha digigram  you still here, were you successful
<digigram> Will see when I can restart later Kilos
<Kilos> good luck
<digigram> thanx
<digigram> if nothing else, I'll just wait for the drivers. Supposed to be released somewhere in Dec
<Kilos> you on unity hey?
<Kilos> this december?
<digigram> I heard from a little birdy this December lol
<digigram> pretty sure this is unity
<Kilos> maybe reinstall lightdm just for luck
<Kilos> you got the launcher panel on the left?
<Kilos> and purple background
<digigram> yip. Decided to try it, used Mint with both Cinnamon and Mate for a long time now
<Kilos> and dont forget to come support us in 9 days time when we apply for revalidation as an official loco
<Kilos> unity isnt bad , just a bit heavy
<Kilos> bit lighter that kubuntu thpugh
<Kilos> but kubuntu is more stable imo
<Kilos> or stronger
<digigram> KDE overall is better for me, but to heavy for my laptop. Next install I might go back to Cinnamon (or just install that here)
<Kilos> oh ya you can do that and choose on booting
<digigram> might do that, but I'm trying to get used to Unity, no sense in dumping good stuff just because it's "different"
<theblazehen> digigram: You're implying unity is good?
<digigram> theblazehen, I'm saying I haven't been able to find the good yet, but maybe it's just because I like it to work in another way...
<theblazehen> digigram: I dunno of anyone who has found the good in unity..
<digigram> lol theblazehen I'm sure the dev's like it
<digigram> even if it is just them
<theblazehen> "face not even a mother could love" I think that applies here?
<gremble> Lolunity
<digigram> Kilos, something worked it seems. The lagging is gone and even OpenSCAD loads my models again
<digigram> thanx
<Kilos> unity is nice man
<Kilos> when it works well its great
<Kilos> im glad for you digigram  
<Kilos> now dont forget us hey
<Kilos> especially the meet
<Kilos> hi gremble
<Kilos> oh digigram  one day look at elementaryos
<Kilos> based on 12.04 and very fast
<Kilos> looks like a mac they say
<Kilos> whats news gremble  
<digigram> lol Kilos I'll try not to forget you guys :D. Will definitely add my testimony, but with my work schedule, meets are out of the question lol
<Kilos> at 10pm at night the meet digigram  
<Kilos> we meet here after 9 then go to the official okes
<digigram> I've tried elementary. It's nice, but I wanted to come back to basics
<Kilos> lol
<digigram> when is that?
<Kilos> im learning elementary now
<Kilos> but still have a drive with unity on and one with kde
<Kilos> on the 16th
<Kilos> oh and ive got xubuntu somewhere too
<Kilos> im not keen on x so much
<Kilos> oh digigram  when that driver comes out use aptitude to install it.
<Kilos> aptitude tells you if something aint good and gives options
<Kilos> also removes stuff that isnt needed 
<Kilos> ohi superfly  inet
<digigram> you can only install the driver with intel's tool. Now that stops you if it's wrong, but if I remember correctly, I did something "smart" to bypass that lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 23 hours, 12 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-12-06 12:39:46 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-12-07 06:19:41 PST
<gremble> Lol hey Kilos :P
<Kilos> oh my the govt crashed again
<gremble> Nothing much. Learning logic and watching Eddie Izzard
<Kilos> lol
<digigram> I don't like XDE either
<gremble> xde?
<gremble> what be dis?
<Kilos> i just watched something on mnet, dunno the name but it was good
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> xfce
<digigram> lol xfce yes
<gremble> dstv is probably the largest scam in South Africa
<digigram> jelly brains here
<gremble> Behind that car pyramid scheme that collapsed
<digigram> jack ryan: shadow recruit Kilos?
<Kilos> we only got old mnet decoder
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> lemme see if i can find what the pro broke
<Kilos> superfly  please try make it for the re-validation meet
<Kilos> and if you got 5 mins anytime in the next week look at the page
<superfly> kk
<superfly> when is the meeting?
<Kilos> on the 16th superfly  at 22.00
<Kilos> Maaz  re-validation
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> now i forgot again
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Kilos> loadshedding has got the pro in its cold grip
<superfly> the lights just came back on here.
<superfly> been out since 8
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> bad news
<Kilos> they said on the news they have enough water and diesel for the next 3 days
<Kilos> i dont understand that but ya
<Kilos> shell and bp and all the other refineries have tons of diesel and the dams got spanne water
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> sorry Kilos, we're load shedding our servers now :-)
<Kilos> thats strange
<Kilos> now you big okes here decide on a time for our meet here before going to ubuntu-meeting
<Kilos> i suggest 21.30
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  late night?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes doing an O/S upgrade for a client
<Kilos> aha
<digigram> kilos they use PetroSA diesel.... and they are slooooow
<Kilos> there is no excuse for running out of diesel
<Kilos> they should keep at least a weeks supply on hand at anytime
<Kilos> and water. joe
<Kilos> sjoe as well
<Kilos> ok peeps i go crash now. sleep tight. see ya tomorrow
<theblazehen> inetpro: ouch.. I assume you have enough backup power? 
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-30
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kerbero> Ahh oom Kilos, goeiemore!
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<thatgraemeguy> good aftermornoon
<Kilos> hey all you clever peeps are there certain days that flights are cheaper
<Kilos> dont all rush to answer at once
<Kilos> hehe
<MaNI> yes
<MaNI> but I can't remember which, mid week and late on sunday usually IIRC
<MaNI> to do with when the business people commute
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> this is all strange territory for me
<Kilos> and kinda frightening
<superfly> Kilos: Sundays and Tuesday / Wednesday I think 
<Kilos> ty superfly ill check them out too
<superfly> Kilos: also, about 3 months in advance 
<Kilos> i cant do that superfly 
<Kilos> wanna be there for our 30 anniversary
<Kilos> 31 dec is 30 years
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<gremble> In 30 years?
<kulelu88> yo
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> howzit guys?
<gremble> I am well thanks. 
<gremble> Yourself?
<kulelu88> all good
<kulelu88> things have been too quiet here
<Kilos> hi gremble kulelu88 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> i got a mail about linux sysadmin training for $179 if you interested
<Kilos> http://go.linuxfoundation.org/e/6342/tials-of-system-administration/2xvcrl/675584119
<gremble> So expensive :o
<Kilos> what isnt
<Kilos> try buying a plane ticket to the other side of the world
<kulelu88> where you going? Kilos 
<kulelu88> with the exchange rate, that 179 is a bit steep
<Kilos> to aus
<kulelu88> bad time of the year Kilos . Peak summer in Aus also
<Kilos> i love hot weather
<Kilos> just the flight costs are killers
<Kilos> i wanted t have left already but the visa app taking time
<Kilos> if i knew how id go on a cargo plane
<kulelu88> try shipping yourself
<Kilos> how
<kulelu88> speak to DHL
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you mean couriers
<Kilos> haha
<kulelu88> its worth a try
<Kilos> ive just looked at their site
<Kilos> nothing about shipping peeps
<Kilos> but id go that way if it was cheaper
<Kilos> 36 hours without food isnt a prob
<kulelu88> toilet may be the bigger issue, but they should have toilets on cargo planes
<Kilos> unless the pilot is a robot
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> all well there
<inetpro> good, good and there?
<Kilos> yes ty
<inetpro> you have your visa yet oom Kilos?
<Kilos> no man sigh
<Kilos> hopefully wednesday
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i think they trying to stress me to death first
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<magespawn> do you sleep at all?
<gremble> I try not to. I'll sleep when I'm old. Right now I have stuff to do
<gremble> haha
<magespawn> mmm, what is old?
<gremble> When I can't do things anymore. Right now it is looking like that'll be 90, since my grandfather is 87 and still going strong.
<magespawn> cool beans
<gremble> Haha but in seriousness. I work better at night because it is quiet
<gremble> So I tend to sleep late
<magespawn> i thought maybe there was a specific age
<magespawn> ahh, that would work for me too, except the people paying the invoice want me there during day time
<gremble> Oh haha. Were you hoping it wasn't yours?
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> the invoice? no, i was hoping it was mine
<gremble> Haha the age. :P
<magespawn> ha, no i sill feel the same way
<magespawn> s/sill/still
<magespawn> time for bed, good night
<kulelu88> totsiens mag
<kulelu88> magespawn
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-01
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> morning everyone
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos, how goes?
<Kilos> good ty thatgraemeguy and you?
<thatgraemeguy> lekker thanks :)
<pieter2627> ola all
<inetpro> guten morgen
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 inetpro 
<Kilos> hoi superfly gremble inetpro Cryterion 
<Kilos> ohi actually
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you this evening
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Had a delicious spurt of rain now
<Kilos> lucky
<ateKORE> surp
<Kilos> hi ateKORE 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi qwebirc69858 
<ateKORE> yea, just lurking?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ateKORE if you need linux help just state your problem and someone will help you as soon as they get a chance
<Kilos> if you are an expert hang around and you can help someone else
<ateKORE> no probs, just lurking to learn from other people's probs.  my arch is running just fine :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> actually linux is getting so good, that not many need help anymore
<gremble> Another arch user
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Hey ateKORE 
<ateKORE> hey gremble xD, which DE?
<gremble> Openbox and i3
<gremble> I'm actually running antegros at the moment
<gremble> Pretty much arch with numix
<ateKORE> i'm on gnome3. how's i3 compared to bspwm, coz i was using bspwm before.
<gremble> I've tried using bspwm but I am not clever enough to get it set up
<gremble> i3 is fantastic
<gremble> It is by far my favourite wm
<ateKORE> nice. bspwm isnt that difficult to set up, though a bunch of the dot-files online come with scripts you have to tweak a little
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Night Kilos 
<gremble> ateKORE: Perhaps I will give it a whirl when I get a HDD in install arch on it
<ateKORE> yea, tried installing gentoo in vm, failed. gonna try again, it's so technical xD. compiling the kernel, deciding what the kernel needs and doesnt need.
<ateKORE> *vbox vm
<gremble> I've compiled a couple of kernels, not that hard at least. The first time is somewhat of a mission
<gremble> gentoo's portage sortof got me over the novelty
<gremble> I wanted librea office. It took like a day and a half to compile
<ateKORE> day and a half is pretty long. though as much as i hate to admit it, msoffice beats libre by a longshot. I used to have a win7 in vm to use office
<MaNI>  Mon Feb  9 19:02:15 2015 >>> app-office/libreoffice-4.3.5.2
<MaNI>        merge time: 2 hours, 57 minutes and 51 seconds.
<MaNI> you need a new CPU :)
<gremble> Haha that may also be true
<MaNI> also gentoo has binaries for things like libreoffice
<MaNI> libreoffice-bin firefox-bin etc. so compiling is not strictly necessary for the big stuff
<gremble> I didn't know that gentoo did binaries
<gremble> I would like to do FreeBSD but I don't know if it integrates as well with day-to-day use as gnu/linux does
<MaNI> msoffice being better than libreoffice, well I guess that depends on your frame of reference and what you are doing, I've certainly seen some instances where the opposite applies
<gremble> libreoffice implements comments and track changes poorly. Or at least in a non-mscompatible way
<gremble> Which is somewhat bothersome
<ateKORE> im out, later
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-02
<magespawn> good morning
<pieter2627> morning all
<AtJack> Hello everyone
<AtJack> When is the next meeting?
<inetpro> good mornings
<ateKore> morning
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hi AtJack 
<AtJack> Hi
<Kilos> you the same jack that has just moved to za
<Kilos> the one that enquired about the mailing list?
<anton> wazzuuppp peeps
<pieter2627> hello AtJack and welcome to the channel. am not sure when is the next meeting, possibly 22nd Dec - we still have to discuss it or something...
<pieter2627> bye all o/
<Kilos-> hi piet
<Kilos-> Aai!
<Kilos> sjoe daily updates
<inetpro> Kilos: yeah, they going crazy again
<Kilos> is it all to keep things secure?
<Kilos> from bad guys i mean
<inetpro> depends
<inetpro> Kilos: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Kilos> i dont understand, because everything is working fine
<Kilos> 14.04 kde
<Kilos> and its not getting better i think so then it must be to keep it secure
<inetpro> Ubuntu Security Notices: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Kilos> kde 14.04 has been great
<gremble> Kilos: There are perhaps some niggles that you haven't come across that they fixed
<gremble> Or to add features that you don't necessarily use
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> each case has its own merits
<gremble> Just because you don't see the changes, doesn't meant that they aren't there :P
<Kilos> just heavy on mobile data users
<gremble> If you are curious to see what changed, you should look at the changelogs for each update
<Kilos> nana no energy
 * inetpro often looks at changelogs just out of curiosity to see what changed
<gremble> On an LTS distro you probably don't have to update that much. 
<Kilos> [17:46] [Notice] -mist- [Global-ish notice] Hmm, appears a hub went boom. Services are unavailable whilst we figure out where it went. 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb gremble what did you break
<Kilos> i dropped down to 4 nicks here
<kulelu88> Hey guys
<inetpro> good mornings kulelu88
<kulelu88> howzit mates?
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> im trying to help ian via cell
<inetpro> just do it!
<Kilos> to upgrade a lucid server
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> to 14.04
<Kilos> dont be funny man
<inetpro> lucid is easy to understand
<Kilos> is there a command to upgrade please
<inetpro> Maaz: define lucid
<Maaz> inetpro: Lucid \Lu"cid\, a. [L. lucidus, fr. lux, lucis, light. See {Light}, n.] 1. Shining; bright; resplendent; as, the lucid orbs of heaven. [1913 Webster]  Lucid, like a glowworm.               --Sir I. Newton. [1913 Webster]  A court compact of lucid marbles.     --Tennyson. [1913 Webster]  2. Clear; transparent. " Lucid streams." --Milton. [1913 Webster]  3.
<Maaz> Presenting a clear view; easily understood; clear. [1913 Webster]  A lucid and interestin…
<inetpro> oops, you mean Ubuntu Lucid
<Kilos> in update manager it does give he option yo upgrade
<Kilos> ya man
<Kilos> 10.04
<inetpro> Lucid Lynx 10.04
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> can one upgrade 10.04 to 14.4
<inetpro> from 10.04 to 14.04 is quite a jump... I wouldn't do it
<Kilos> is clean install better
<inetpro> why would he want to upgrade this way?
<Kilos> and rsync home
<Kilos> support ended
<inetpro> in other words how big is the risk of loosing something?
<Kilos> he has tonight to get it going
<inetpro> s/of/if/
<Kilos> we rsyncing home
<inetpro> haha... you and your rsyncing of home...
<inetpro> you sure everything important is just in /home ?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> thats why im asking you
<inetpro> if you don't know, don't even try to start the upgrade
<kulelu88> upgrading from 10 to 14 is dangerous
<kulelu88> always backup first
<kulelu88> then upgrade from disk
<Kilos> what about t0 12.04 then 14.04
<kulelu88> are they all 64-bit/32-bit?
<inetpro> easier to and quicker to re-install from scratch if you know where everything goes
<Kilos> how do you see 32 or 64 bit
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> uname -p
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> or rather 'uname -i'
<inetpro> Kilos: but as mentioned above, 12/02 20:30:53 <kulelu88> always backup first
<Kilos> gives nothing
<kulelu88> you just need to backup your user-content and have a text file/screenshot showing what software you have installed
<Kilos> unknown
<Kilos> is all user content in /home
<inetpro> Kilos: arch
<Kilos> kulelu88 can i do all that with commands
<kulelu88> go up to the root and then go back down
<Kilos> im on the fone to him
<kulelu88> tell him to come here so we can help
<Kilos> lemme try get him here
<Kilos> something wrong there
<Kilos> 1g home has already rsynced 4 gig and still going
<superfly> ohi
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> superfly did you see the comments about the ubuntu-za.org website on the mailing list?
<superfly> magespawn: uh, I don't know. probably not. I'm quite behind with non-critical e-mail
<gremble> It apparently reacts strangly with narrow resolutions
<magespawn> no worries, not that important, just at certain window sizes the top menu bar cuts the top heading
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> i got a screen shot from lee, i will paste it for you
<wolfeyes_is> evening everyone
<superfly> morning wolfeyes_is
<wolfeyes_is> kulelu88, here he is
<kulelu88> evening
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> plus superfly is here, so you will get expert help wolfeyes_is 
<wolfeyes_is> heya superfly 
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<superfly> only the half of my brain not concentrating on DebConf
<wolfeyes_is> I know superfly is awesome ;-)
<kulelu88> fuck I hate wordpress and magento even more
<wolfeyes_is> brb
<Kilos> ai
<kulelu88> superfly: it's free right? when is debconf?
<tumbleweed> it's free
<tumbleweed> http://debconf16.debconf.org/
<superfly> kulelu88: you must come!
<kulelu88> aah still long to go
<kulelu88> I would like to
<kulelu88> I'm going to get an anti-systemd tshirt printed also
<gremble> I wonder if I can gather cash to go :o
<kulelu88> how much help do you guys need? I can do bits and bobs if needed
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: right now we're looking for someone to help attendees get visas. http://lists.debconf.org/lurker/message/20151126.153514.24934830.en.html
<superfly> kulelu88: a good place to start is probably here: https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf16
<kulelu88> okay that is doable, but we all know that home affairs and their ilk can be assholes at the best of times
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: if you're interested, contact ginggs http://lists.debconf.org/lurker/message/20151126.172801.09197c07.en.html
<magespawn> here you go superfly http://pasteboard.co/2zUXc7br.png
<kulelu88> tumbleweed: were you at PyCon?
<tumbleweed> kulelu88: yep
<kulelu88> Long hair and glasses? tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> that's me
<kulelu88> aah small world :d
<tumbleweed> heh yeah, ZA tech world is
<kulelu88> what do you do at your day job? tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> I run the ops team at Yola
<kulelu88> aah that's cool
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<magespawn> \/exit
<Kilos> how do i get a list of installed packages please kulelu88 
<Kilos> ohi sup
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> superfly 
<kulelu88> uhmmm
<Kilos> one hnd holding fone dont work
<superfly> Maaz: google for ubuntu get a list of installed packages
<Maaz> superfly: "apt - How to list all installed packages? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages :: "dpkg - Get list of installed packages? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/327370/get-list-of-installed-packages :: "apt - How to list installed package and its details on ubuntu? - Ask ..."
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/389715/how-to-list-installed-package-and-its-details-on-ubuntu :: "ListInstalledPa…
<kulelu88> he can open ubuntu software centre and find it there
<kulelu88> or that ^^^
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<kulelu88> hey superfly . you ever worked with postfix before?
<superfly> a bit
<Kilos> ty for the help guys 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> ian must battle on his own im tired
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> good night 
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-03
<mazal> Mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<anton> morning
<pieter2627> hi anton, hope you also had some rain last night
<anton> we did, had to take the dogs out around 01h20 and was very wet outside
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> those that can listen to my baby
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=701955&songID=12729994&showPlayer=true
<Kilos> your listening will help keep her on top of the charts for country
<pieter2627> great singing that
<pieter2627> and musical piece
<mazal> More Kilos , pieter2627
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> luister my kind man
<mazal> Het nie sound hier nie oom
<Kilos> kop sleg maar hart gelukkig
<Kilos> en by jou?
<mazal> Bk moeg en moedeloos , maar gaan aan
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Was daar fout met irc die laaste ruk ? Kon 'n hele paar dae lank nie inkom nie
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> baie probleme om in te kom
<Kilos> en een hub het gevrek gister
<anton> So anybody playing with php7? -> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/148377-php-7-released.html
<inetpro> goo mornings
<inetpro> good as well
<pieter2627> hi inetpro
<pieter2627> anton: not yet... might soon
<andrewlsd> morning inetpro pieter2627 Kilos 
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> morning all others too :-)
<pieter2627> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> I'm looking at OpenALPR.com and the related opensource stuff on GitHub. for ideas on building an automatic number plate recognition system, for suburb/neighbourhood watch.
<mazal> Hi andrewlsd , inetpro
<andrewlsd> there are several commercial solutions around, but this is something that could be well-suited to an opensource, community project. 
<andrewlsd> Hi Maaz 
<andrewlsd> Hi mazal 
<andrewlsd> any of you guys looked at "ALPR" stuff?
<thatgraemeguy> hello peoples
<andrewlsd> hello thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi sundown hows ian
<sundown> hello guys
<sundown> wolfeyes_is here (Ian)
<sundown> I need a bit of support with connect a ethernet card tot he internet please.
<Kilos> pieter2627 do you know how to setup a network card?
<sundown> Current setup is router going to Linux server,  through onboard ethernet and then out on a ethernet plugin
<sundown> router has internet and plugin goes to network
<superfly> just plug it in?
<sundown> the network card towards isn't connecting to the network
<sundown> lol @ superfly
<sundown> it is plugged in
<superfly> I've never needed to do anything else
<sundown> eish
<superfly> sundown: what are you trying to make work?
<superfly> sundown: the Linux server?
<sundown> the network card on the server
<sundown> it's runnign currently 14.04 kde
<sundown> couldn't install kde server last night at midnight, because it wanted to install from a cd, but had no clean cd's and installed from usb.
<sundown> or ubuntu server as kilo's corrects me
<sundown> the server was running lucid and the IT admin had left 5 years ago, the computer crashed due to overheating, and they got a computer company to try fix it, they cloned the drive to a new drive, and put in new hardware. Hence the new install. No information is used or stored on the server, it is only being used as security connecting to the internet and to control people accessing the internet, with user name and password
<andrewlsd> sundown: is the system running from the cloned drive?
<sundown> no - new install
<andrewlsd> k
<andrewlsd> can you click on the network icon?
<andrewlsd> without wanting to be the opposite of helpful and attract a flamewar, if you're wanting a network gateway / proxy /router, then an ubuntu-based solution like "zentyal" would probably be a simpler installation, as it is designed to have an internet link and private LAN network, to make it easier to us
<andrewlsd> ... starting from scratch with an ubuntu install *can* work, and you should end up with a better understanding of what is actually going on between your network and the internet.
<andrewlsd> but if you want something quicker you might want to look at http://www.zentyal.org/
<andrewlsd> ... of course, that's just a suggestion, someone else here may already have helped you with another route, so I don't want to cause extra confusion.
<sundown> can click on the network icon, and it shows both the onboard and plugin network cards in the settings,but only allows the onboard to connect and doesn't show the plugin card to connect
<andrewlsd> sundown: if you swap the network cables around, does that make any difference?
<sundown> yes it does
<sundown> let me explain why
<andrewlsd> also, connect defaults to DHCP, and you might need to configure a fixed address for one of the interface cards.
<sundown> previosly the network was going through plugin (server) and out the onboard to the Router (internet)
<sundown> If I connect it like this - I cannot connect to internet to get support
<sundown> so I have it connected currently from the internet to the onboard just get get online access
<sundown> I don't know if it can work both ways, and/or if the cables can be swopped once the plugin card can see the internet router.
<superfly> I agree with andrewlsd, it's usually easier to go with a distro designed to be an application
<andrewlsd> Here's a list of Linux (and BSD) firewall distributions: http://www.mondaiji.com/blog/other/it/10175-the-hunt-for-the-ultimate-free-open-source-firewall-distro
<Kilos> ty for helping sundown andrewlsd and superfly 
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> sundown: You'll need to give us the output of the following commands:sudo ifconfig
<andrewlsd> sudo ifconfig
<andrewlsd> ... so that we can see what the current list of network interfaces is
<andrewlsd> and then, so that we can see what the configuration should be, the output of
<andrewlsd> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<sundown> okay, working on that ty
<andrewlsd> once we have that, we can look at getting the right address assigned to the right network card
<andrewlsd> and then we can enable forwarding of traffic
<andrewlsd> and Network Address Translation, so that other computers will have internet access through this computer
<andrewlsd> That will not restrict access in any way, but, it will at least get you up and running.  if you do want to have nice graphs, and easy configuration dashboard for your Linux firewall/gateway, then a re-installation with a dedicated Linux firewall/gateway distribution is going to be the best way of getting it done.
<andrewlsd> (I'll be back around 13h30)
<sundown> http://bin.snyman.info/8ys3p
<sundown> ty andrew
<inetpro> sundown: what is the IP address range on your internal network?
<inetpro> and subnet mask
<sundown> 192.168.1. range
<sundown> 255.255.255.0
<inetpro> so 192.168.1.0/24 is internal?
<sundown> yes
<inetpro> what is your router inside interface address?
<sundown> 192.168.1.1
<sundown> when you say inside? the network or the internet router?
<inetpro> hmm... then why do you have a firewall in between?
<sundown> the internet router is 192.168.1.1,  then the server, then the other routers and computers on network, they all in the 192.168.1. 2/140 range
<inetpro> typically a firewall will talk to the router on the same network range and to internal systems on a different network range
<sundown> we can do that as well
<inetpro> there's no such thing as a 2/140 range
<sundown> but doesn't help having a firewall when I can't see the network through the ethernet card yet....
<inetpro> ipcalc 192.168.1.116 255.255.255.0
<sundown> Does the last number in the ip range not go from 1 - 255?
<inetpro> and if you don't have ipcalc do 'apt-get install ipcalc'
<inetpro> the three most important settings for machines to be able to talk to each other on the same network are, IP address, subnet mask and gateway
<inetpro> each IP address has to be unique and subnet and gateway have to be the same on each machine
<sundown> http://bin.snyman.info/buawv
<sundown> there is nothing wrong with the network
<sundown> the problem is with the server ethernet card which is plugged in, new hardware was put in the computer.
<andrewlsd> sundown: the paste link for the output of the following command didn't work. Please try again to run:
<andrewlsd> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<sundown> will do
<sundown> http://bin.snyman.info/ngqxr
<sundown> wb andrewlsd 
<sundown> lol @ loadshedding
<andrewlsd> brb
<Langjan> Hi Kilos howzit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan hoe gaan dit daar
<Langjan> Alles wel dankie en by jou Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Langjan> Mooi so, het jy al visum en vliegdatum?
<Kilos> wat is stukkend
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wag nog vir visum mense
<Langjan> Sal nou vertel...lmga
<Langjan> Linda sukkel 2 dae om aanlyn te kom
<Kilos> met?
<Langjan> toe bel sy my, toe ek daar kom is daar geen krag op die router nie - uitgeprop! 
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Doe ouderdom is 'n bogger...
<Kilos> lmga
<Langjan> Ja, lyk my die bediende het afgestof en die proppie uitgetrek, toe druk sy hom in waar die ekstra telefoonlyn moet ingaan
<Kilos> teach her always check basics first
<Langjan> toe lyk dit of die draad in geprop is 
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Ja, jys reg, I told her first thing with electricity-driven appliances is to check if the power is on
<Kilos> wel gellukig is jy naby
<Langjan> but I don't think she even thought about the router
<Langjan> ja gelukkig net 100 m
<Kilos> hoekom wag die tannie twee dae as jy so namby is
<Kilos> naby
<Langjan> Sys skaam om te pla, wil graag self probeer 
<Kilos> ai! shame man
<Kilos> ons ballies moet vir mekaar sorg
<Langjan> Her flight to Oz was delayed for almost a week due to inept staff at the SA dept of Internal aff
<Langjan> Her daughter is in Tasmania
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ill most likely get lost in the change overs as well
<Langjan> she had to get a new passport but the visa had been connected to the old one, so they said its ok but whemn she arrived at the airport they refused to let her board
<Kilos> kinda bang to fly
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> Are you serious about the cargo hold?
<Kilos> if i could get in i would go that way ya
<sundown> lol
<Langjan> Will they allow it?
<Kilos> flights are expensive holiday season
<Langjan> Very
<Langjan> Better to wait ?
<Kilos> i googled lots but cant find one that takes peeps unless boxed up
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nono no more waiting
<Kilos> been too long
<Langjan> OK maybe if you camouflage as an ourang outang - try a Malema- lookalike
<Kilos> when they approve visa ill grab the next availablr flight
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> Then in a box in cargo
<Kilos> i could actually live well on bananas
<Langjan> When are you expecting visa?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hopefully tomorrow 
<Kilos> or mondy
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> you must go look man
<Langjan> look at what?
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=701955&songID=12729994&showPlayer=true
<Kilos> currently number 4 in country ratings
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/genres/default.cfm?genre=Country
<Langjan> Great - its in my background now, sounds great
<Langjan> Is Deb's surname Sharrock? 
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> No 4 in Australian country ratings?
<Kilos> world wide country
<Langjan> Wow! Veels geluk ou man!
<Kilos> the song writer that got her to do it is in the usa
<Langjan> Is she on the up in the ratings?
<Kilos> she started at 7 in country whatever then went to 1 in country rock and now to 4 in all country
<Kilos> i forget all the categories
<Langjan> I see in the link you sent she is on the up...lekker!
<Kilos> im proud of my brat
<Langjan> Brat? You horrible old man!
<Kilos> haha we laugh about it
<Kilos> when talking to debs its her brat and my child
<Kilos> but here she can be my brat as well
<Langjan> She's got quite a profile on google
<Kilos> tara?
<Langjan> Yes
<Kilos> ya she does lots of things
<Langjan> Married?
<Kilos> just have hit it big time yes
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> she looks after her mother
<Kilos> no time for men till im there
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Ja ek is seker jy kan nie wag nie...
<Kilos> ja man die wag maak my mal
<Kilos> wel maller
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> OK my friend, just popped in to see how things are progressing, plse keep me in the loop
<Kilos> ty sir will do
<Kilos> you keep well there
<Langjan> Thanks, God bless
<Kilos> and you too
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> Dankie 
<Langjan> Bye for now
<andrewlsd> sorry, I got disconnected and didn't notice.
<andrewlsd> sundown: based on what you posted in the pastebin, you need two separate network ranges, one for each interface
<sundown> each interface?
<andrewlsd> so, if DSL/internet router is 192.168.1.1, then make the "internet-side" Linux network card 192.168.1.2, and make the 'LAN' side network interface 192.168.2.2
<andrewlsd> then everyone in the LAN will need their computers to belong to 192.168.2.0/24
<andrewlsd> with their gateway set as 192.168.2.2
<sundown> that part I get - the computers adjust on their own
<andrewlsd> scratch that
<andrewlsd> sundown: install a new distro
<sundown> but I cannot allocate any ip to the eth1
<andrewlsd> you'll need DHCP server and a bunch of other things. nope
<andrewlsd> you really need two network cards.
<sundown> there is two network cards
<andrewlsd> (yes, it can be done with one, but I strongly recommend against that)
<sundown> I can't see the eth1
<sundown> but it is there in the settings
<sundown> but won't connect to it
<andrewlsd> you aren't going to use the GUI (graphical user interface).
<sundown> I just want it to work if I must do it via cli I will
<andrewlsd> sundown: this isn't going to work for you.
<Kilos> ai!
<andrewlsd> sundown and I are still working at this
<andrewlsd> trying to help via SSH
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ty andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> over to TeamViewer.... ;-)
<Kilos> ouch
<andrewlsd> ... and the internet access is up :-)
<andrewlsd> I have given sundown a list of the files I changed, and made a copy of the history on the user's desktop.
<andrewlsd> traffic forward is on, (without any restrictions). sundown will want to either do squid, or re-install later with ipFire (or similar) to get that functionality.
<andrewlsd> cheerio peeps. am jumping offline.
<sundown> Thank you everyone for your help with my first linux client :-)
<sundown> have a good evening all
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> i have a new problem, my xubuntu laptop is not booting normally, and instead starts in safe mode
<Kilos> hi magespawn im inna meeting
<magespawn> i can still get into normal boot where everything seems to be fine
<magespawn> hey Kilos no worries
<magespawn> sorry emergency mode, not safe mode
<gremble> Single user mode?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> gremble: not too sure, screen looks like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/646414/welcome-to-emergency-mode-think-it-is-a-fsck-problem
<magespawn> any way a bit tired now to follow through, tomorrow is another day
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<gremble> cheers magespawn 
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-04
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro gremble MaNI Kerbero Squirm and all others
<Kilos> woohoo baby is top on the country charts
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/genres/default.cfm?genre=Country
<andrewlsd> morning
<andrewlsd> i see the twitter for @ubuntuza has been quiet. last post in August
<Kilos> yes sorry andrewlsd ive been slack in announcing meetings and happenings
<Kilos> and morning to you
<andrewlsd> :-)
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you?
<Kilos> good ty gremble and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Went for a nice walk
<Kilos> healthy to get some exercise in daily
<Kilos> tapping keyboard isnt of much use
<gremble> I can totally tweet for @ubuntuza if you need help? :o
<gremble> I tweet a shit ton, so I might as well employ that energy productively
<Kilos> its there for Ubuntu-za specific tweets gremble 
<Kilos> sometimes pro tweets stuff there
<Kilos> i just give meeting reminders
<Kilos> so talk to pro
<andrewlsd> Kilos: is this page still current? anyone still need to be added? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> let me look
<Kilos> oh my. i forgot about that page
<Kilos> if you know of anyone that needs adding please feel free to add them
<Kilos> i sukkel with that and pro has to fix everything i mess up
<Kilos> Maaz seen padroni
<Maaz> Kilos: padroni was last seen 2 months, 19 days, 19 hours, 54 minutes and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-15 05:27:26 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-09-15 05:52:37 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> theblezen is not on that list
<gremble> theblazen*
<Kilos> add him please
<gremble> I can't remember his name. :<
<gremble> maaz tell theblazen to add his name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Maaz> gremble: I don't know who theblazen is. Say 'theblazen on freenode' and I'll take your word that theblazen exists
<gremble> maaz tell theblazen on freenode to add his name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Maaz> gremble: Sure, I'll tell theblazen on freenode
<gremble> thanks
<gremble> Seems highvoltage is the oldest member of ubuntu-za :P a whole 4 months before the next person
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he is the founder of this channel
<gremble> So he sat here alone for four months :P seems rough
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> there were peeps that still had to apply for membership
<andrewlsd> Kilos: I think the ZAteam subpages listing should be "reversed", so that most recent meeting is listed first in the meetings subpage listing
<andrewlsd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<andrewlsd> am happy to do so, but am asking whether there are any objections to that order.
<gremble> I believe the wiki is version controlled, so you can do it and if one of the editor's object, they'll raise the matter. However, I doubt it since that is a good idea
<andrewlsd> k
<andrewlsd> Kilos gremble, I moved the "all sub pages" to its own page, with a link to it as a sitemap
<andrewlsd> Kilos: inetpro I've changed wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam  
<Kilos> ty andrewlsd 
<Kilos> the ubuntu peeps are talking about making a new more efficient wiki
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz hmm...
<inetpro> hello oom Kilos
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> gaanit boetie?
 * inetpro laaik sommer baie om te sien hoe die mciver outjie terug is in die spel
<inetpro> oulike job gedoen daar ^^
<inetpro> Maaz: tell andrewlsd Nice job sir!
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell andrewlsd on freenode
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ubuntu peeps been talking about a new wiki for far too long already
<Kilos> they all so busy with otherstuff i dont know how anyone will find the time even
<theblazehen> Hi all, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<gremble> Oh, I misspelt his name :P
<gremble> theblazehen: You should add your name to wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam
<theblazehen> gremble: Will do
<gremble> I'm bouncing. Cheers
<Kilos> cheers gremble 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> haha hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> weve had 5 +2+8 plus 1mm thi week
<Kilos> s
<kulelu88> Frank Oceans mixtape is quite interesting
<inetpro> Kilos: 13 + 8 now
<Kilos> every bit helps
<ateKore> hi
<Kilos> hi ateKore 
<ateKore> how's your linux
<Kilos> my 14.04 kde is great
<Kilos> hows yours
<Kilos> do you need help?
<ateKore> great as well, just gotta tune some stuff. 
<ateKore> Anybody in ever setup hibernate on archlinux before?
<Kilos> is this your first time here
<ateKore> no, no. I was here 2wice before
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hang arounf a while our arch users are afk at the moment
<Kilos> around
<Kilos> and you are welcome to hang out here all the time
<ateKore> cool mate
<Kilos> theblazehen you using arch??
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah
<Kilos> yay help ateKore please
<Kilos> i never use the hibernate function
<theblazehen> What's wrong ateKore ?
<ateKore> alright, here we go
<ateKore> I followed archwiki suspend/hibernate page, and set my grub config to resume from swap and configured mkinitcpio accordingly and ran the necessary commands to update my grub config and mkinitcpio but when i hibernate, and reboot it just restarts
<ateKore> ok, i'll just wait for someone else
<theblazehen> ateKore: Sorry. Yeah, I just use syslinux, and never got suspend to work either... Syslinux is much easier
<ateKore> theblazehen: thanks, I'll look that up
<Kilos> ateKore keep your eyes open for gremble
<ateKore> the other archer.
<Kilos> yip and there is a new one as well but i forget his nick
<Kilos> there might even be more arch users, we dont discriminate
<inetpro> arch? *yuck*
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro uses stuff that just works these days
<inetpro> tired of struggling with every small bit
<inetpro> having said that, I'd guess doing things the arch way is a good learning curve for anyone who wants to understand the inner workings of stuff
<inetpro> wb kulelu88
<inetpro> ai!
<kulelu88> thanks
<inetpro> wb ateKore
<ateKore> yep 
<inetpro> wb = welcome back
<ateKore> lol, i know
<ateKore> what are you running?
<Kilos> kde of course
<Kilos> ubuntu kde
<Kilos> everything just works
<ateKore> yea, i left ubuntu a long time ago. it served its purpose though. Plan on moving to gentoo at soon.
 * inetpro has been running kubuntu since the first beta release in 2005
<inetpro> tried others in between but always coming back to kubuntu
<ateKore> Im not a big fan of kde, aesthetically speaking
<inetpro> for me it's a beauty
<inetpro> and as flexible as no other 
<kulelu88> there's no greater beauty than xfce
<kulelu88> sleek and lightweight
<Kilos> inetpro you killed QA
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> but he's back already
<Kilos> she
<Kilos>   maaz is he
<inetpro> oh my, right
<Kilos> QA=question answer
<ateKore> good night
<Kilos> only females know all the answers
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle
<inetpro> goeienag oom
<ateKore> tinycore
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-05
<inetpro> good mornins
<theblazehen> hi inetpro 
<gremble> Afternoon everyone
<theblazehen> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Good and you gremble ?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<theblazehen> That's good
<theblazehen> So, I'm considering hosting a mirror for a bunch of FOSS projects..
<theblazehen> Planning Arch, Arch ARM, fedora, centos, ubuntu and derivatives, mint. Any that I missed that will get a decent amount of traffic?
<gremble> Perhaps some software projects? 
<theblazehen> gremble: Any ideas?
<theblazehen> WIll also run TOR node, and bitcoin node
<gremble> Hmm Wait, that's silly. You'd already be mirroring them in the repos
<gremble> so it should be fine
<theblazehen> Yeah
<gremble> You seem to have a lot of spare bandwidth
<gremble> haha
<theblazehen> Heh, http://unmetered.com
<theblazehen> 500mbit dedicated, 1gbit burst for 36 hours/month
<theblazehen> $124 per month
<gremble> That is not bad
<theblazehen> 16 GB RAM, 4TB HDD, 128GB SSD and quad core Xeon
<theblazehen> I like digitalocean. unmetered 1gbit full duplex, 512MB RAM, 20GB SSD for $5/month
<theblazehen> UNfortunately you can't get more storage easily
<gremble> I considered getting a small droplet for DO to pop my blog on, set up a vps and an irc bouncer. But first I need to find a non-shitty job
<theblazehen> heh, yeah
<gremble> Working at exclusive books is not really educational
<theblazehen> I can imagine. If you want, you can sign up with my referral, get $10 free. thats 2 months on the 512MB plan then
<gremble> I have $100 of credit with them
<gremble> I just need a credit card to actually sign on with
<theblazehen> AH, nice. You can't use paypal? I do that
<gremble> Oh. I have paypal now. I can do that.
<theblazehen> You get that from the github student thing, I'm guessing?
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> I'm still fighting with namecheap
<gremble> xD
<theblazehen> Nice
<theblazehen> What trouble are you having? For me they work well
<gremble> Github sent me an email like three weeks ago that they are working on namecheap giving me my domain :P
<gremble> Namecheap is fantastic
<theblazehen> Oh, lol. Yeah, they're great
<gremble> I have them for my .xyz dommain
<gremble> They just don't accept tha I am a student
<theblazehen> .xyz is a free one IIRC?
<gremble> .me is the free one
<theblazehen> Ah, guessing you don't have an .edu email or what?
<theblazehen> Oh, okay
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> Perhaps I can twist their arm to get my the .xyz free instead. Once they resolve their issues
<theblazehen> Yeah
<gremble> Ha. Because .me is like 8.99 and my xyz is 2.88
<theblazehen> Hmm, okay
<gremble> I lie
<gremble> xyz is $1
<gremble> Literally the cheapest novelty tld
<theblazehen> Nice. My .com is like $10.73 / year
<gremble> .sucks is somewhat expensive though.
<theblazehen> Heh. I see email.me is registered, pity there's no webpage there
<gremble> Ooh. there is a .pid on its way
<gremble> That is pretty cool
<theblazehen> 1.pid anyone?
<theblazehen> Redirect to systemd home page?
<gremble> If systemd doesn't get on that shit, they've fucked up
<theblazehen> Wait, 1 is too short :(
<gremble> first.pid?
<theblazehen> I'll try register that :D
<Kilos> afternoon za peeps
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> rather warm today
<theblazehen> Kilos: It's nice where I am
<Kilos> where is that lad?
<theblazehen> In Centurion. I came from Bela Bela yesterday though, so might have just gotten used to the high temperatures
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> im mbusy ragging the tunisians in the africa channel but no one is biting
<theblazehen> Cool
<Kilos> hey theblazehen you allowed to join us there hey
<Kilos> and on lp as well
<theblazehen> Yeah, I will
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<squish101> ....
<squish101> just a random question. Do you think a golf GTi is too young a car for a 40+ year old?
<inetpro> hmm...
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-06
<kulelu88> Hey guys
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<squish102> if I have a raspberry pi and it has both wlan0 and eth0 and I would only ever use one, can both interfaces have the same static ip?
<squish102> wlan0 is a usb dongle, so I would pull it out before using a cat5 cable
<kulelu88> the IP is not assigned per port, it's assigned to the device
<nlsthzn> how many Germans does it take to change a lightbulb?
<nlsthzn> >.>
<nlsthzn> ... one, the Germans are very efficient and don't have a sense of humour...
<nlsthzn> ;)
<magespawn> good evening
<kulelu88> Guten Tag!
<magespawn> whats up kulelu88/
<magespawn> besides use
<magespawn> use
<magespawn> us
<kulelu88> hey magespawn 
<kulelu88> just working
<kulelu88> or pretending to
<kulelu88> while chatting
<magespawn> this late on a Sunday?
<magespawn> i thought i was the only one
<kulelu88> this be tuesday for me :D
<kulelu88> at least we're not studying like poor gremble 
<magespawn> i think i might prefer that at the moment
<kulelu88> no ways magespawn . Exams suck so bad
<kulelu88> and lecturers are lastag
<magespawn> just because you are studying does not mean you have to write exams
<magespawn> and it is many years since i had a lecturer
<kulelu88> oh you mean being a scholar? yeah, that would be cool hahaha
<magespawn> the income part of life is the only problem there
<magespawn> the campus that i studied nature conservation at had three bars
<kulelu88> do you work in nature conservation? magespawn 
<magespawn> not anymore, now doing it support
<magespawn> but still in hospitality
<kulelu88> hotel?
<magespawn> a couple, yes and a game reserve lodge
<gremble> :P Studying is fun. Writing exams are a pain
<kulelu88> are you living at the game reserve? magespawn 
<magespawn> no, that would be crazy, i stay close by in Hluhluwe
<kulelu88> crazy why? wouldn't that be awesome?
<magespawn> staying on the reserve yes, but there would be no home time
<kulelu88> you can have your office in the working area of the reserve and live in your own little lodge
<magespawn> i have done that before, and generally speaking that means they always call on you for the slightest problem
<kulelu88> by IT support this includes: help! I can't print a file ... oops, I forgot to plugin the USB from laptop to printer
<kulelu88> ??
<magespawn> yup or switch the printer on
<magespawn> lots of those sort of stories
<magespawn> wow, past bedtime for me, good night all
<kulelu88> night magespawn
<kulelu88> you being a good boy now gremble :D
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-05
<Kilos> so wake up za
<paddatrapper> Morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo inetpro paddatrapper superfly 
<paddatrapper> Highlights should wake everyone 
<Kilos> paddatrapper when you have nothing to do and are bored, can you help me get ekiga working on 14.04 please
<Kilos> no rush at all
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ok. What's ekiga? 
<Kilos> i need to do it on 14.04 because i have 14.04 installed on debs lappy but it wont connect
<Kilos> same as skype
<Kilos> voip
<Kilos> on my 16.04 it works but not on 14.04
<paddatrapper> Ah ok
<Kilos> there many posts of it online but i cant get any of their fixes to work
<paddatrapper> Sure can take a look. Probably only tomorrow though 
<Kilos> we use skype atm so no rush
<Kilos> couple weeks is fine as well lad
<paddatrapper> Cool. I'll see how tomorrow pans out then 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ohi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Heylo Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Xethron thatgraemeguy tumbleweed MaNI ludo jerit and drussell too
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<thatgraemeguy> what happened with all this PM spam?
<Kilos> did you also get it?
<Kilos> pavlushka sorted his side so only registered nicks are allowed
<pavlushka> thatgraemeguy: "/umode +R" and you are in #freenode channel I guess.
<pavlushka> thatgraemeguy: no, you are not in there
<thatgraemeguy> nope
<pavlushka> thatgraemeguy: that mode set to allow only reg nicks to pm you
<chesedo> morning paddatrapper Kilos- pavlushka thatgraemeguy and others
<pavlushka> morning chesedo :)
<paddatrapper> morning chesedo 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<superfly> Kilos: ekiga is not the same as skype. You can't ekiga to ekiga, you need a SIP server
<Kilos> hi superfly when i run ekiga on 16.04 i can do the echo test but on 14.04 it doesnt work
<Kilos> i actually managed to send a couple of text messages to debs lappy then it stopped connecting
<superfly> Kilos: I doubt an echo test needs a SIP server, it's just to check that your microphone is working.
<Kilos> so what do i do ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i think it runs through a sip server at ekiga
<superfly> Kilos: the reality is that 14.04 is a dead OS for desktop
<Kilos> thats our ids
<superfly> Kilos: ah, I see, they do have a SIP server
<Kilos> yes but her old ibm lappy is too underpowered for 16.04
<Kilos> yes my id is sip:kilos@ekiga.net i think
<Kilos> or ekiga.com
<superfly> .net
<superfly> Kilos: you'd need to upgrade ekiga on 14.04. That's a version that is over 2 years old. 2 years in technology time is like 50 years in human time.
<superfly> Kilos: maybe find a PPA
<Kilos> i will try that ty. i have 14.04 on an external here so ill get it working here first then get tara to do the setup for her mom
<Kilos> ive read so much about probs peeps had with 14.04 but havent managed to get any of their fixes to work
<Kilos> and im trying to find a wiring problem in ians golf, that has made it lose spark
<Langjan> Hi guys
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what broke
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Hoe gaan dit vandag?
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> Unity
<Kilos> ok dankie en daar
<Kilos> hhahahahaha
<Langjan> goed dankie
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> still sukkeling with my video players
<Langjan> check my email for details
<Kilos> use vlc
<Kilos> its all i use
<Kilos> plays everything
<Langjan> I remember having tried that also but no harm in another go
<Langjan> Its already installed
<Langjan> conflict?
<Kilos> vlc gives conflict?
<Langjan> must I uninstall all the flash stuff?
<Kilos> vlc runs on its own
<Kilos> make sure you havent got another player using the file same time
<Langjan> so if I have the flash stuff there and vlc there could be a conflict problem?
<theblazehen> Flash stuff sucks. Remove flash.
<Kilos> no
<Langjan> Hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> If it doesn't run with html5 in browser then mpv should play it
<theblazehen> Hi Langjan, Kilos
<Kilos> reinstall all vlc related packages in synaptic, im sure there will be updates 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> leme see ian off, he going to bosch for spares
<Langjan> theres a long list of vlc stuff I never know which are needed
<Kilos> all the installed ones
<Kilos> reinstall
<Kilos> right click reinstall
<Kilos> iirc vlc tells you if it needs another plugin
<Kilos> mine just works
<Kilos> oh im not on unity
<Langjan> Sorry, system froze. Happening regularly lately, ageing hardware? 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> are you battling on your pc
<Langjan> Must I uninstall all the flashy stuff?
<Langjan> It comes and goes
<Kilos> when last you did sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Langjan> Quite often
<Kilos> flash should make pc freeze
<Kilos> ok sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<Kilos> hopefully that finds bad stuff and sorts it
<Langjan> Hi again
<Langjan> let me do that vlc reload and get rid of flash
<Kilos> im not sure but i think there is something the guys use in place of adobe flash
<Kilos> pepper something
<Kilos> inetpro will tell you when he wakes up
<Langjan> I had that also
<Langjan> but you say vlc plays everything
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> so why worry further
<Kilos> precisely
<Kilos> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html
<Langjan> The video on this site does not work: wants the pepper thing: http://www.speedtest.net/
<Kilos> then get the pepperthing
<theblazehen> Langjan remove the firefox pepper flash extension or something?
<Langjan> theblazehen,  in Firefox there is Open H264 video codec, shockwave flash, adobe reader 9.5, divx web player, Itunes app detector, quick time plugin 766, vlc multimedia plugin, windows multimedia player plugin 10
<theblazehen> Is this windows or linux
<Langjan> ubuntu 14.04
<Langjan> kde
<Langjan> unity desktop
<theblazehen> Hmm. Have you restarted firefox?
<Langjan> I did a fresh install of Firefox a few days ago
<chesedo> Langjan: extionsions are still installed in ~/.firefox.... even after a fresh install they will persist
<Langjan> chesedo, I deleted all the files
<chesedo> oh
<Langjan> Tried with vlc activated and all the others "ask" then the site asks for flash and popup error shows it wants pepper flash
<Langjan> so vlc does not work everywhere...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> if you have a spare drive, install 16.04 and try get used to it
<theblazehen> Or 16.10 ?
<Kilos> many things work that needed fixing in 14.04
<Kilos> lts
<Langjan> Why should it be a problem to get used to it?
<Kilos> they moved stuff around
<Kilos> oh maybe not on unity
 * theblazehen wonders what 17.10 will be called
<Kilos> kde made some diffs
<Langjan> My friend installed it and I did not even notice the diff
<Kilos> then go for it
<Langjan> the kde is the prob as usual
<Kilos> but you old you know
<Kilos> and maybe need new glasses
<Langjan> maybe new specs wil help, better do major overhaul
<Kilos> save your home folder
<Langjan> OK gotta go for now, we will talk later
<Kilos> go well my friend
<Langjan> will do, always do
<Langjan> thks you too Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> inetpro where are you?
<superfly> hiding
<superfly> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> wasoutside working
<superfly> So you were hiding too
<Kilos> oh yes he is scared i give him some work
<Kilos> nono working
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> got ians car going
<inetpro> oops I mean...
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> glad you managed to wake up
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> just you didnt great before lunch
<inetpro> sorry oom
<inetpro> just busy
<Kilos> you are forgfiven
<Kilos> forgiven
<Kilos> strange keyboard
<inetpro> dankie
<Kilos> running an old pc of ians from my 14.04 external
<Kilos> much faster than the xp hehe
<Kilos> usb3 external with ssd
<inetpro> superfly: are you ready to fly yet?
<inetpro> I mean the long flight
<Kilos> 3 days to his interview first
<inetpro> obviously he's flying the shorty flights all day every day
<inetpro> like a fly
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> will be a strange place here without him ready to respond in the regular fashion 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> sad day for za
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> Hi Kilos slaap jy nog nie?
<Kilos> ek ismhier Langjan 
<Kilos> is ook 
<Langjan> Als wel by jou?
<Kilos> different keyboard
<Kilos> ja dankie en self
<Langjan> mooi ook so dankie
<Kilos> wat het nou gebreek
<Langjan> I want to upgrade to 16.04 but am wary of the kde/unity combo and think I must change kde to ubuntu 14.04 before upgrade
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> thats half your probs i think
<Kilos> unity7 on kde base
<Kilos> install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> and remove kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> but i would rather clean install 16.04
<Kilos> then just copy home folder to new installation
<Langjan> I have a lot of apps that will be lost
<Langjan> and vbox
<Kilos> where will they be lost
<Kilos> copy whats running and then make sure you have them in stalled
<Langjan> vbox andd some of them dont survive fresh install
<Kilos> remember you cant ask me for 16.04 help
<Kilos> ohy ya
<Kilos> how muchy space have you got
<Langjan> let me check
<Langjan> 62 GB used 42 free
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> look at systemback
<Langjan> backed up home is 55 GB
<Kilos> it makes an installation disk that installs everything you have working
<Kilos> might need to do it to an external you have so much junk
<Kilos> ohy no
<Kilos> you wanna upgrade
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> make a system back iso so if the upgrade aint good you can reinstall to what you have now
<Kilos> its in the repos
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<Langjan> Kilos, did I scare you off?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> im eating a wors broodjie
<Kilos> and falling asleep hehe
<Kilos> ek skrik nie vir koue pap nie
<Langjan> lekker
<Langjan> ek sien ek kan die kde goed via synaptic uithaal
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> ek gebruik synaptic baie
<Kilos> maak net seker dat jy die unity goed instaleer voor jy afsit
<Langjan> Ek het unity, moet ek iets weer installleer?
<Kilos> na die kde goed uithaal reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> of doen dit als in een'
<Kilos> synaptic hoort n goeie job daarvan te maak
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos, wb to you too :)
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> you still here?
 * tumbleweed is in SF
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> globetrotter
<Langjan> Unity things are there must I reinstall them?
<tumbleweed> :P
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> my fav emoticon
<Kilos> not much thinking
<tumbleweed> Kilos: so, you survived? :)
<Kilos> haha yessir
<Kilos> now gotta have 2 bypass ops here before i can save to go back
<tumbleweed> :/
<Kilos> not serious
<Kilos> cant do any worse than dying you know
<tumbleweed> I hope your family wasn't stuck with too much debt from that
<Kilos> still 9k
<Kilos> bits and pieces are coming in
<Langjan> Kilos, on reboot I still get Kubuntu logo
<tumbleweed> that's still a lot :/
<Kilos> enough so far to keep the hospital quiet from informing the OZ govt
<Kilos> yeah in za mon ey its a fortune
<Kilos> Langjan you battle to get rid of kde
<Kilos> thats why i said clean install
<Kilos> dont mix them again
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> you unity peeps must maar suffer along
<Langjan> eerder die duiwel wat jy ken
 * Kilos loves kde
<Langjan> Langjan, loves unity
<Kilos> you never too oldto learn man
<Langjan> agreed, I have just learnt my lesson
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> cheeky
<Kilos> im thinking of going 16.04 on my desktop
<Kilos> kde of course
<Kilos> not lekker to go to bed along hey superfly ?
<Kilos> i hate it
 * Kilos loves spooning
<Kilos> Langjan ive even had hassles using a unity home folder in kde
<Kilos> so i decided to in future leave unity for the clever peeps
<Langjan> Those clever enough to know where to stay away from
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> you have cheeky learner
<Kilos> definitely
<Kilos> so old man what are you actually doing there?
<Langjan> synaptic removing all kde
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dont mix them in future
<Kilos> havent you heard of apartheid
<Langjan> you hate being apart
<Kilos> yes me man not different operating systems
<Kilos> its likemputting diesel into your petrol car
<Langjan> yip ok gonna reboot check you in a minute
<Kilos> it wont go far
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> what wont go far?
<Kilos> the car
<Langjan> oh ok did not see the clever diesel/petrol comment
<Kilos> keep up man
<Langjan> well you can mix up to about 20%
<Langjan> I only kept desktop
<Kilos> read everything , dont skim what you think is important
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> with 20% you gonna smoke
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Langjan> hopefully kde
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> 20% diesel in petrol car will smoke man
<Langjan> bobbejaantjie se huh
<Kilos> huh
<Langjan> yes but it will run
<Kilos> yes 
<Langjan> 20% petrol in diesel also will get you home
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wont start from cold
<Langjan> why not?
<Kilos> diesel like to be warmed up first
<Kilos> like those old tractors that ran on power parafin
<Kilos> first had to start on petrol
<Langjan> this kde-thing is a monster
<Kilos> hi dude42 
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Langjan> I have even deleted the .kde config folder and it still shows up as kubuntu...
<Kilos> so is everything running smoothly
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> yes 
<Kilos> see the power
<Langjan> I call it contamination
<Kilos> hurry now man its bedtime
<Langjan> What do I do to get this thing out? Everything under kde in synaptic is deleted, .kde is deleted but it still shows up!
<Kilos> clean install
<Langjan> well I may as well uipgrade and see what happens, can always clean install afterwards if required
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i gotta go sleep now sir
<Kilos> not as young as you you know
<Kilos> hopefully the kde boot logo stays
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> yes slaap lekker my vriend ek gaan ook duik
<Langjan> hoop jy kramp in jou slaap...
<Kilos> ok sir see you tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight you and everyone else lurking here
<dude42> hi all
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-06
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<pavlushka> afternoon Kilos :)
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> anyone here running xubuntu?
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: The question is more who here is actually running a flavour of Ubuntu :)
<pavlushka> lol, this is #ubuntu-za channel! how irrelevant that could be, :p
<qwebirc28282> good afternoon
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: but may be the actual scenario is that what you are describing.
<qwebirc28282> No one wants to ask, how to lock the desktop background settings that can not be changed  in ubuntu. 
<qwebirc28282> anyone can help me ?
<Kilos> hi qwebirc28282 
<Kilos> what do you need help with
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> which release of ubuntu have you got
<qwebirc28282> Ubuntu 12.10
<Kilos> oh my thats so old
<qwebirc28282> I also disposable Ubuntu 16:04lts
<Kilos> http://www.complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-lock-your-screen-computer
<qwebirc28282> that's not what I mean ,,
<qwebirc28282> the point is how do I prevent my desktop display image can not be changed
<Kilos> how is it changing
<Kilos> are you the only one using it
<qwebirc28282> I wanted to lock his desktop background so that other people can not change
<qwebirc28282> can understand what I mean /
<Kilos> yes im trying to find out
<Kilos> right click on screen and see options
<Kilos> i can remember how i did it back then
<Kilos> i cant remember sorry
<Kilos> but we will find a way
<qwebirc28282> so how
<qwebirc28282> ?
<Kilos> im using google to see how others have done it
<Kilos> google how to lock desktop background on 12.04
<Kilos> there many links
<qwebirc28282> okey, i wait
<Kilos> one guy says do this in the terminal
<Kilos> su USERNAME -c 'COMMAND' 
<superfly> Kilos: no, that's running a command as another user
<Kilos> pavlushka jump in here
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<theblazehen> Have a look at polkit stuff potentially? Although I think that is more just system side stuff. gconf might have it, otherwise cron job every minute to set the background
<Kilos> theblazehen can you help him
<theblazehen> Kilos not right now, sorry. Maybe later if no one else can
<Kilos> too much in google about that and cron jobs are for it peeps
<Kilos> IT
<pavlushka> qwebirc28282: like theblazehen said, you can set a cronjob to set it back the background.
<Kilos> qwebirc28282 go through this http://askubuntu.com/questions/124456/is-there-a-way-to-disable-changing-the-background-in-gnome
<theblazehen> qwebirc28282 https://github.com/TomSmeets/FractalArt#gnome can set the background
<pavlushka> qwebirc28282: you can lock your user account , so no one can even access it and set up another account for others.
<pavlushka> qwebirc28282: that way the background set by you will remain unchanged.
<inetpro> goeiedag mense 
<Kilos> dag se inetpro 
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen Kilos paddatrapper inetpro superfly
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> Anyone else here having issues trying to `apt update` against za.archive.ubuntu.com?
 * superfly doesn't use Ubuntu anymore
<tumbleweed> last time I looked, za.archive.ubuntu.com was in Kenya
<andrewlsd> I'm getting this: "The repository 'http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file"
<theblazehen> Had that some time back. thatgraemeguy or Symmetria manages it I think?
 * inetpro is in a meeting 
<inetpro> will test asap 
<andrewlsd> superfly: what are you using now? (mobile only?)
<superfly> andrewlsd: Debian
<superfly> theblazehen: Symmetria, not thatgraemeguy
<andrewlsd> aah. pure, or via another Deb distro?
<superfly> pure
<tumbleweed> andrewlsd: yeah, I'm getting a bunch of 403s from it
<tumbleweed> let's tell #ubuntu-mirrors
<andrewlsd> thanks tumbleweed
<andrewlsd> I wanted to make sure it was not just me.
<paddatrapper> hey andrewlsd Kilos inetpro, everyone
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> Symmetria your mirror sick today?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sorry for the join parts
<Kilos> net sucks here
<Kilos> andrewlsd is that repo fixed
<Kilos> neology is working fine
<andrewlsd> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<andrewlsd> Kilos: liquid-telecom one still says "Archive-Update-in-Progress-mirror.liquidtelecom.com"
<Kilos> ah that will explain it
<Kilos> i thought Symmetria had it set to update after midnight
<inetpro> midnight on what timezone? 
<Kilos> he is close to us
<Kilos> 1 hour diffs maybe
<andrewlsd> (I have switched to the Neology mirror now)
<Kilos> nice and fast imo
<Kilos> ipv6
<inetpro> uh-oh!
<inetpro> Symmetria: waar is jy?
 * andrewlsd disconnecs
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: you have a bad disconnect, connect first and then disconnect properly :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> Is there an easy command I can use to find out -which- 14.04 someone is on? i.e. is it 14.04.1 or 14.04.4 or whatever
<pavlushka> MaNI: lsb_release -rd
<MaNI> thanks
<Kilos> well done pavlushka 
<Kilos> ill be coming to you for tutoring some time
<pavlushka> thanks oom Kilos  :)
<Kilos> did you help that indian guy pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: She/He got properly disconnected.
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: so, what is the neology address for updates?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu
<inetpro> dankie
<Kilos> baie welkom
<inetpro> sudo sed -i'.bak' 's/za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<inetpro> or even better, change them all at once
<inetpro> ansible all_ubuntu -m replace -s -a "dest=/etc/apt/sources.list regexp='za.archive.ubuntu.com' replace='ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za' backup=yes"
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i just tick it in synaptic repositories
<inetpro> with that ^^ I changed the mirror to neology on 12 machines at once
<Kilos> well done my son
<Kilos> you too clever for your own good
<Kilos> Maaz tell LangJan http://www.datamation.com/open-source/seven-things-you-can-do-in-kde-but-not-on-other-linux-desktops-1.html
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos>  Maaz tell LangJan  https://www.linux.com/learn/how-use-kde-plasma-desktop-pro
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
 * Kilos awaits langjan
<Kilos> still having flash issues
<jan_> Hi kil
<jan_> Kilos, 
<Kilos> hi jan_ 
<Kilos> kil tab man
<jan_> I got a new name with a tail
<Kilos> i see so
<Kilos> hyou supposed to put the right name in when you setup man
<jan_> how was your day?
<Kilos> slow and peaceful ty and yours
<jan_> It picked up from previous files - sorry!
<jan_> Also fine thks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont be sorry man
<Kilos> you the one with the wrong nick and a tail
<jan_> Ja be careful. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you still having flash issue?
<Kilos> explain when it happens
<Kilos> playing local stuff or streaming
<jan_> yes but first maybe try fix this: N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<jan_> You tube videos fine but shows error on this site for example: http://www.speedtest.net/
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> long story as well
<Kilos> type in saix.net
<jan_> terminal?
<Kilos> no in browser
<Kilos> url thing
<jan_> I get a long list from Google
<jan_> now I get Telkom
<jan_> It asks for flash then shows same error
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lets wait for inetpro he will know the cure
<jan_> ok thks
<jan_> Any suggestion how to fix this one? Shows up in terminal every time: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension 
<jan_> Link does not open here
<Kilos> sudo nano it
<Kilos> then you can read it
<jan_> sudo nano then the link? 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> thats a path to where that error is logged or kept
<Kilos> in you root files
<Kilos> superfly you busy sir?
<Kilos> you not in family time i know
<jan_> It showsblank page and some settings at the bottom, i.e. get help etc   
<Kilos> maybe ,making your own supper
<Kilos> lemme see mine
<Kilos> ya empty as well
<Kilos> control x to close it
<superfly> YouTube doesn't use Flash anymore.
<superfly> Speedtest uses Flask
<jan_> found the file, should I try dlete it?
<superfly> can't you install that flash-plugin-installer package?
<superfly> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin-installer
<Kilos> oom jan fly talking to you
<jan_> Sorry superfly thks I see that site the 16.04 option is 64 bit? My system is 32
<superfly> jan_: I don't know, I don't use Flash
<superfly> jan_: just install the package
<jan_> ok 
<jan_> Site recommends synaptic, theres a list of flashplugins, pepperflash is already installed - do I have to add another and if so how do I detect which one?
<jan_> Installing
<jan_> Ah progress, synaptic is fixing broken packages
<Kilos> yay
<jan_> Kilos, gotta go for dinner, many thks so far
<Kilos-> mine was also a partial package of the flashplugin-installer
<Kilos-> go synaptic
<Kilos-> jan_ tell me your speedtest is working now
<Kilos-> mine is
<jan_> Hi Kilos- im afraid the broken packages prob is not resolved
<Kilos-> eish
<Kilos-> and if you go to edit in synaptic and tick fix broken?
<jan_> It brings up the same error as before
<Kilos-> you got the guts to try this
<Kilos-> http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-fix-broken-package-best-solution/
<Kilos-> does it tell you which package is broken jan_ ?
<jan_> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<jan_> E: The update command takes no arguments
<Kilos-> then we can get rid of it
<Kilos-> im scared to play in those files
<Kilos-> 30 mins then the pro should arrive
<Kilos-> inetpro ?
<Kilos-> wheres frogboots
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> do sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Kilos-> jan_ ^^
<jan_> just as ec
<jan_> Its fixed
<Kilos-> how
<jan_> synaptic this time fixed them
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> i like synaptic
<Kilos-> made for ballies
<Kilos-> with dementia
<jan_> but this output is still there: N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<jan_>  
<jan_> every time the terminal runs it ends there
<Kilos-> there is nothing in it even
<Kilos-> can you rename it
<Kilos-> can you find that system.d folder
<jan_> well you gave me the link, I think running those comamnds helped
<Kilos-> i forget how to see root files in unity
<jan_> I found it and deleted it but it seems to have come back in the upgrade
<Kilos-> if you can find that one right click rename it
<Kilos-> name it with a 1 at the end
<Kilos-> then do the update upgrade thing again
<Kilos-> i know nothing about system.d
<Kilos-> if renaming it crashes something then you just rename it back again
<jan_> I did this now all packages are up to date: http://askubuntu.com/questions/829370/n-ignoring-file-50unattended-upgrades-ucf-dist-in-directory-etc-apt-apt-con
<jan_> hooray!
<jan_> Now let me check some video sites that were messing me around 
<Kilos-> yay
<Kilos-> well done toppie
<jan_> Thks but you put me on track
<Kilos-> no man
<jan_> videos working but not right
<Kilos-> im sure you just come here when you are lonely
<jan_> I remember there was a conflict with flash and something on firefox
<Kilos-> what you mean not right
<Kilos-> you fixed flash now
<jan_> streaming on cricfree is extremely erratic and keeps freezing
<Kilos-> what is cricfree
<Kilos-> freezing or buffering
<jan_> no freezing
<Kilos-> for how long
<jan_> media on family site are working, hooray!
<jan_> comes and goes
<Kilos-> what comes and goes
<jan_> screen goes gray
<jan_> then video sticks 
<Kilos-> have you checked for additional drivers
<Kilos-> type additional in dash
<jan_> ok
<jan_> additional drivers is installed
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> is it activated
<Kilos-> i dont know if one still has to do that
<Kilos-> what is the graphics card
<jan_> shows unknown and is not working
<Kilos-> does it not show any options
<Kilos-> what card man
<Kilos-> or is it onboard graphics
<jan_> additional drivers in software updates activated now
<jan_> solved. You're a star
<Kilos-> nono not me
<Kilos-> try that cric site
<jan_> I did, its fine now 
<jan_> all I need now is my name back and to shed the tail
<jan_> lmga
<Kilos-> yay
<Kilos-> name is easy
<jan_> system is running well now, a few little things that were niggling are working again
<Kilos-> look in hexchat setup stuff
<jan_> ok name?
<jan_> settings?
<Kilos-> or you can change it everytime you arrive here by
<Kilos->      /nick LangJan
<Kilos-> ya settings or preferences 
<Kilos-> i dont member the chat things setups man
<Kilos-> oh no
<Kilos-> somewhere you must enter your nick and second choice nick
<Kilos-> wbb in a mo
<Kilos-> back
<Kilos-> there you go
<Kilos-> well done
<Langjan> now if I come back?
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell LangJan http://www.datamation.com/open-source/seven-things-you-can-do-in-kde-but-not-on-other-linux-desktops-1.html" 4 hours, 26 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell LangJan https://www.linux.com/learn/how-use-kde-plasma-desktop-pro" 4 hours, 25 minutes and 8 seconds ago
<Kilos-> haha 
<Kilos-> i forgot about that
<Kilos-> see how cool kde is
<Langjan> will it remember?
<Langjan> cool? Its a virus
<Kilos-> did you use the nick command
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> then you will need to do it everytime
<Langjan> lets see, check you later
<Kilos-> somewhere in hexchat must be where you add your nick
<Kilos-> maaz tell lanjan http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/getting_started.html
<Maaz> Kilos-: I don't know who lanjan is. Say 'lanjan on freenode' and I'll take your word that lanjan exists
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> Maaz tell langjan http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/getting_started.html
<Maaz> Kilos-: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos-> when in boubt read the instruction manual
<Kilos-> doubt as well
<inetpro> goiedag mense 
<inetpro> is dit al Vrydag? 
<inetpro> welkom terug oom Jan 
<jan_> dankie inetpro hoe gaan dit met jou?
<inetpro> goed en daar? 
<jan_> gaan ook goed dankie
<Kilos-> http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/getting_started.html
<Kilos-> jan_ ^^
<Kilos-> naand inetpro 
<inetpro> naand sê oom Kilos- 
<Kilos-> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos-: wat is dit met die snaakse stertjie? 
<Kilos> ha your twin came as well
<Kilos> waar
<inetpro> haha... ok, jy wen 
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> grewe
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos- on freenode told me "tell langjan http://hexchat.readthedocs.io/en/latest/getting_started.html" 10 minutes and 2 seconds ago
<Langjan> Kilos, dankie virrie boodskap
<Kilos> lol bietjie laat ne
<Kilos> vergeet jy was jan_
<inetpro> ek sien julle ooms kom goed reg hier 
<Langjan> lyk of ek reggekom het
<Kilos> wel inetpro niemand anders wil kom help nie
<Langjan> dis die kop wat deur die grys hare blink
<Langjan> die wat nog oor is
<Kilos> Langjan did you thank the fly for his help earlier
<Kilos> otherwise he sulks
<Langjan> I was running around, cant remember
<Langjan> superfly, many thks for helping the old man
<Langjan> all is sorted now
<inetpro> hou maar net die blink kant bo 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> letterlik
<Langjan> sal doen
<Langjan> ok manne vanaand slaap ek lekker, my ou neukenaar loop pragtig en alles werk eerste keer in lang tyd
<Langjan> was worth doing online upgrade kil
<Kilos> ek  bly vir jou
<inetpro> lekker slaap almal 
<Kilos> slaap lekker my viend
<Langjan> dis nou nog net daai virus as hy opstart
<Kilos> jy ook dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> dit gee karakter
<Langjan> jaja
<Langjan> julle moet die aand lekker genit, ek gaan nou 'n stukkie waatlemoen sny, net om seker te maak ek staan in die nag op
<Kilos> hahahaha gebiet dit ek eet al heel dag daarvan
<Kilos> geniet
<Langjan> slaap lekker my goeie vriend
<Kilos> dankie oom moenie weg bly nie
<Langjan> o, het jy en jou meisie toe die rokery uitgesorteer? 
<Kilos> oh mja unity sal jou gou terug bring
<Kilos> nee sy te vol nonsnse
<Langjan> ne wat dis die virus as dit gebeur
<Langjan> ai
<Kilos> ja ai!
<Kilos> groot ai!
<Langjan> AI
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> sterkte daar en slaap lekker
<Kilos> gaan slaap man'
<Langjan> nee dis te vroeg vir my
<Kilos> ek wag vir haar om wakker te skrik
<Langjan> ja sy is al by 06:15 
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> same as Canberra
<Kilos> maar sy kry swaar met daai siekte
<Kilos> altyd pein
<Langjan> jammer broer
<Langjan> pyn
<Kilos> jammer net ek kannie help van hier af nie
<Kilos> o ja
<Langjan> wat is nou weer haar probleem?
<Kilos> maar sy sterk sy doen nog als slf
<Kilos> anjkylosing spondilitis
<Kilos> ver gevirder
<Langjan> o ja, medisyne is goed maar UITERS duur, my seun in Perth het dit ook
<Kilos> regte heup en daai sacro been al vas gegroei
<Kilos> en 3 verwels solied al
<Langjan> sjoe, baie jammer
<Kilos> en die groeisels kom al uit op al haar rug verwels en nek
<Langjan> eina! dit is baie erg
<Kilos> ja sy kry swaar maar sy het baie guts
<Langjan> lyk so se vir haar groete en baie sterkte, dink aan haar
<Kilos> sy n baie skaarse meisie
<Kilos> groen oe en ab- bloed
<Langjan> En spesiaal. Blou bloed. Ok nou verlaat ek jou, lekker slaap
<Kilos> lekker slaap oom
<Langjan> dankie Kilos 
<Langjan> jy ook
<Kilos> antime
<Kilos> anytime too
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-07
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly paddatrapper thatgraemeguy theblazehen andrewlsd and all  lurkers
<Kilos> power off, running on genny
<chesedo> wow morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<dude42> *lurk lurk* :)
<Kilos> hi dude42 
<dude42> hi Kilos 
<dude42> how goes
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<dude42> pretty good
<Kilos> you must chat to the guys and get involved here
<Kilos> we have a happy family here
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Kilos> im in rustenburg using 14.04 and 16.04 kubuntu
<dude42> thanks, I check IRC occasionally
<dude42> or ask questions when I'm stuck
<Kilos> cool
<dude42> but don't use it that much otherwise
<Kilos> you welcome here
<dude42> thanks
<paddatrapper> morning oom Kilos
<inetpro> goeienaand
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<theblazehen> sudo ping -v -f -s 0 -i 0.04 nyan.theblazehen.com :)
<theblazehen> Set terminal to 80 columns
<inetpro> theblazehen: yikes!
<inetpro> why would you do that?
<theblazehen> inetpro Why not? ;)
<inetpro> don't be evil!
<theblazehen> inetpro https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3514.txt
<theblazehen> andrewlsd ^ :)
<superfly> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<theblazehen> Hi superfly, Kilos
<superfly> hello
<theblazehen> > 14:12:06 up 2 days, 15:29,  5 users,  load average: 40.07, 51.52, 54.67
<theblazehen> This is totally normal, right guys?
<superfly> theblazehen: 0_o
<theblazehen> Hey, I've had over 300 once (And was usable). And saw 1500 before when something was falling over
<theblazehen> https://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-lvm/2010-December/msg00066.html is why
<theblazehen> For now at least
<theblazehen> Probably quicker to just have created new pv / vg / lv on new raid, then jus dd the first lv to second lv
<theblazehen> https://linx.theblazehen.com/p4iw7hs5.ext <- iostat
<inetpro> theblazehen: what are you running that is causing so much IO?
<theblazehen> inetpro just pvmove. Does DIRECT io, meaning it's doign read - modify - write on everything it's copying to the destination raid
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> so many devices
<theblazehen> Gonna have 10x disks for data, raid 6, 2x 64 GB ssd's for writeback cache, and an old 40GB disk for boot drive, connected with 10 gbit ethernet to server that will be using the storage
<theblazehen> 10x 1 TB
<inetpro> which gives you 8TB capacity with Fault tolerance: 2-drive failure?
<theblazehen> Yeah
<inetpro> nice
<theblazehen> Yup. But I overestimated the speed of the PCI bus :(
<theblazehen> Will probably max out at ~300 MB/s sequential reads or so
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> that normal?
<theblazehen> Should be faster, but only 133 MB/s per PCI card, each holding 4 drives
<inetpro> ok
<theblazehen> Each disk alone does around 160 :(
<theblazehen> Losing a lot of performance
<inetpro> and the cost of all that?
<theblazehen> Already had the disks, so around R600 for 2nd ssd, 700x2 for pci sata, and 400 for pcie sata adapters
<theblazehen> inetpro got me one of these :) http://www.junkmail.co.za/computers/desktop-pcs/gauteng/pretoria/pretoria-city/ibm-x3650-m4-servers/64739274
<theblazehen> So needed some decent storage.
<theblazehen> Didn't feel like setting up ceph etc
<inetpro> cool
<theblazehen> Can't believe the price I got :D
 * theblazehen goes afk
<Langjan> Hoesit Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy oom
<Kilos> wat het gebreek nou
<Langjan> Alles wel dankie
<Langjan> Niks nie, eks mos op Unity, hoe dan nou
<Langjan> Wou net om hoor of jou kde noghier en daar werk 
<Langjan> kom
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> cheeky
<Langjan> het julle vandag reën gehad?
<Kilos> 2 druppels maar groot storm
<Langjan> Ai
<Kilos> ek bly
<Kilos> het net dyant uitgesit
<Langjan> Hier groot donderstorm met hael en so 20 mm reën
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> miereprobleem?
<Kilos> baie
<Kilos> hele huis was vol
<Langjan> sjoe dis lastig
<Kilos> nou daar min
<Langjan> Wou net laat weet
<Kilos> moeilik om al hul gate te kry
<Kilos> o baie dankie
<Langjan> jy het voorgestel ek doen 16.04 skoon installasie
<Kilos> inetpro reen verslag
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> wel iemand het vir my 16.04 stokkies belowe
<Kilos> wie
<Langjan> kyk innie spieël
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> is daar stkkies beskikbaar?
<Kilos> die vlieg sou hulle bestel
<Langjan> stokkies
<Kilos> ja maar dis n groot storie om hulle te bestel as jy nie funksies kan bewys nie waar hulle uitgedeel sal word
<Langjan> So wat vertel jy my?  Moet ek 'n partytjie reel? 
<Kilos> groot een
<Langjan> ok terug na die werklikheid, is hulle ook via webaflaai beskikbaar vir dvd? 
<Kilos> jy kan 16.04 aflaai
<Langjan> goed dan lyk dit my ek moet dit doen dan het ek dit as ek dit nodig het
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjxiK6D4eLQAhUnKMAKHW1FDxcQFggaMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Freleases.ubuntu.com%2F16.04%2F&usg=AFQjCNF3WF6rNeD5fJmmlCLoBSe9MYgBzQ&sig2=1v9yRoFLFgRmhuW8YaVUFA
<Langjan> stokkies bly net beloftes
<Langjan> dankie vir skakel
<inetpro> Kilos: 3mm + 4mm in die laaste twee dae
<Kilos> ek weet nie of daar 32bit is nie
<inetpro> goeiemiddage mense
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dag inetpro 
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjbl_m14eLQAhWKIsAKHVzxCt8QFggrMAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntufree.com%2Fdownload-ubuntu-16-04-lts%2F&usg=AFQjCNHo8GSDViygMBG0IvktW9u2TYd_rw&sig2=1fbI_yG-RWD65TBZLaMY4A
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> skuus vir die google links
<Kilos> twede een het 32bit
<inetpro> https://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<Langjan> Hi inetpro en dankie
<Kilos> Langjan hoekom nou met die clean install
<Kilos> jy het dan gisteraand gese die upgrade werk goed
<inetpro> of beter http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<Kilos> thats my man
<Kilos> he will say he wants to get rid of the kde boot logo
<Langjan> Ja hy werk goed ek wil net die iso byderhand hou sodat ek dit het as ek dit nodig kry 
<Kilos> betcha
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Sjoe ek sien hy is nou 1,4 GB
<Kilos> ja hulle word groot
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<Langjan> daars 'n virus op myne so dalk moet ek binnekort clean install
<kulelu88> Hello folks
<Kilos> hahahaha
<kulelu88> oom Kilos you back in SA?
<Langjan> hi kulelu88 
<Kilos> yip 
<kulelu88> Hi Oupa Langjan 
<kulelu88> did you manage to settle the bill? oom Kilos 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit seuntjie kulelu88 ?
<Kilos> nope , still owe them 9k aud
<kulelu88> goed Langjan . long time man. where you disappeared to?
<kulelu88> hoe gaan dit met jou?
<kulelu88> I thought medical treatment was free in that country oom
<inetpro> enigste virusse wat ek ken op ubuntu is die wat op 'n stoel sit
<Langjan> Alles wel dankie eks nog hier rond
<Langjan> nee die een op my masjien se naam is kubuntu
<Kilos> only for residents kulelu88 
<kulelu88> aah that makes sense
<Kilos> but they pay for specialists and dental etc heavy
<inetpro> Langjan: nee meneer, jy sal mooi moet bewys lewer van daai ene as jy dit 'n virus wil noem
<Langjan> lmga inetpro hy wil my nie los nie
<inetpro> haha :-)
<inetpro> dalk eerder 'n Trojaanse perd?
<Langjan> I had kde with unity desktop, not sure how it happened but wanted to go back to pure ubuntu but the thing keeps booting with kubuntu shown 
<inetpro> uh-oh!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he even upgraded to 16.04 but the kde boot logo still shows
<kulelu88> I think Langjan left
<Kilos> yip unity forever giving him probs
<kulelu88> can you guys give me suggestions for a short domain name? 
<inetpro> kulelu88: I think you might be right as well
<kulelu88> not .com or .net . just the first part
<kulelu88> eg. mywebsite
<inetpro> kulelu88: purpose of your website?
<kulelu88> inetpro: private emails
<inetpro> hmm...
<kulelu88> mail and email are taken on the cheap TLD I found
<Kilos> myplek
<Kilos> .org
<Langjan> Ek gaan julle groet manne, lekker aand
<Kilos> lekker speel Langjan 
<Kilos> sien jou more
<Langjan> Gaaf dankie, mooi loop Kilos 
<kulelu88> An afrikaans domain name (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
<Kilos> thats easiest to find otherwise you battle to find a good name not aleady in use
<kulelu88> oom Kilos give me a 2-letter word and I will test it out on the whois search
<Kilos> lo
<kulelu88> top is available :D
<Kilos> wow
<kulelu88> (ง'̀-'́)ง
<kulelu88> | (• ◡•)| (❍ᴥ❍ʋ)
<kulelu88> hows your wife and daughter? Kilos 
<Kilos> lekker ty
<Kilos> just sad i had to leave
<Kilos> was a sad parting
<kulelu88> bring them back here oom. back to SA
<Kilos> they will never come here
<Kilos> they dont have 50 murders a year, we have that inna day
<kulelu88> take them back to the coast and you can do lifeguarding again :P
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> what do you think Kilos : top or box ?
<Kilos> top
<Kilos> your choice though
<kulelu88> ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)
<Kilos> whats with all the funny faces
<Kilos> you bragging with a new cell or tablet?
<kulelu88> Kilos: https://textfac.es/
<kulelu88> (☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞ 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )
<kulelu88> :D
<Kilos> i go crash now
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
<inetpro> kulelu88: finding short domain names is tough indeed
<inetpro> time for me to go crash as well
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-08
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<Kilos> Maaz tell superfly Wke up sleepy head
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> hi Cryterion inetpro dude42 MaNL paddatrapper theblazehen Xethron 
<Kilos> ohi confluency welcome back
<paddatrapper> Morning oom Kilos 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: superfly has been in Joburg for about an hour already
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh yes interview today
<Kilos> hope  all goes well
<confluency> Hi, everyone.
<MaNL> hi
<Cryterion> Mornings
<inetpro> Guten Morgen
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Langjan> Hi Kilos als wel? Nuus van Oz?
<Kilos> ek is hier Langjan 
<Kilos> ek praat daagliks met hulle
<Kilos> warm weer hier
<Kilos> weer as in again
<Kilos> i think we gonna suffer in february
<paddatrapper> Kilos: if it's like this already Feb is going to kill us
<Kilos> yip or try to anyway
<Kilos> weatherman says 34°c here but feels warmer
<Kilos> barable though
<Kilos> bareable
<Kilos> Maaz spell bareable
<Maaz> Kilos: That doesn't seem correct, but I can't find anything to suggest
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bot getting old like me
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<paddatrapper> Only 23 here at the moment
<Langjan> Bearable
<Langjan> Where are you located paddatrapper ?
<Kilos> capetown Langjan 
<Langjan> OK makes sense, thats near the south pole
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and melbourne even closer
<Langjan> ja
<Langjan> wb Kilos? 
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> just slep for a while
<Langjan> me too lmga
<Kilos> but i answered you long ago before sleeping
<Langjan> I saw that, suppose you were chasin sheep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man working on ians car on and off in the hot sun and also killing ants all around the house here
<Langjan> 16.04 running very well
<Langjan> ok gotta go for lunch chat later
<Kilos> some vrek easy with dyant others just get fewer
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> im glad 16.04 going good there
<Kilos> seems they sorted all the bugs
<Kilos> or most that make it functional anyway
<Langjan> Looks like 
<Langjan> ok gotta go try config gmail on somebody's win xp
<Langjan> mooi bly
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> on win? Lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> but thks
<Kilos> convert them
<Langjan> wife is converted man is hardegat as usual
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> but he will come around as he sees she is not battling
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> Kilos: I got my visa! 
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Wke up sleepy head" 6 hours, 33 minutes and 13 seconds ago
<Kilos> wonderful superfly well done
<superfly> Kilos: I was awake at 5:30 
<Kilos> im happy for you
<Kilos> when do you fly
<Kilos> lotsa hugging to catch up on
<superfly> Will be booking tickets this evening 
<Kilos> great news my friend
<Kilos> God bless
<paddatrapper> Maaz: Tell Langjan I'm in Cape Town
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<paddatrapper> superfly: Great news!!
 * Kilos happy for the fly but sad to lose him amongst us
<Kilos> we just have to stay up later
<Kilos> or let maaz spam him
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm... topic not updated as usual
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Which part is out of date?
 * paddatrapper can't see all of it
<paddatrapper> and is too lazy to check...
<Kilos> sorry paddatrapper busy in another room. installing 16.04 onto ssd
<Kilos> the next meeting part the pro hasnt done yet
<Kilos> internet dicey here
<paddatrapper> Kilos: No worries
<Kilos> but leave messages and ill get them because desktop runninmg 
<Kilos> might just take a while
<superfly> Bye bye Jozi, I probably won't see you again. 
<MaNI> don't be so sure, once trump becomes dicatator for life he might deport you :p
<MaNI> *dictator
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-09
<squish102> one night with the google pixel and it is a sweet device
<squish102> really nice
<theblazehen> squish102 Which one?
<squish102> i got the smallest one for my daughter
<squish102> i ordered the XL with 128G for myself, but only shipping in Jam
<squish102> Jan
<theblazehen> Cool
<squish102> wife got samsung S7, and I think pixel is much better (i have a hate for samsung)
<theblazehen> Samsung's alright, if you get rid of their software
<squish102> hardware is nice... preinstalled crap that makes it hard to uninstall is bad
<squish102> like i have a note 4 and whenever you connect to the car with bluetooth and i have to put volume up
<theblazehen> Eh, power off, vol down + home + power, some other steps, makes it better. Never got to experience a nexus before though
<squish102> it gives me a warning and i have to accept the louder volume.
<theblazehen> Yeah.. Aux cable here, same thing
 * theblazehen hasn't built a rom that takes my modem for my phone yet
<squish102> samsung doesnt give you a way to get rid of it unless you root
<squish102> all i hear now is my daughter going "ok google"
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy
<theblazehen> squish102 why not increase the volume on your car?
<MaNI> maybe he chose his car brand poorly as well so needs to root the car to change any settings as well :p
<theblazehen> MaNI heh. I'd like a car I could root
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: One of the new Tesla cars? They run Linux, so you should be able to get root somehow
<theblazehen> paddatrapper sounds fun. Let's hope it's not connected to the CAN bus
<chesedo> lol morning all
<paddatrapper> mornin chesedo 
<Kilos-> greetings everyone, 16.04 up and running on ssd on lappy
<Kilos-> superfly: when you flying
<superfly> Kilos-: 20th of December (this is about the 5th time I'm typing it now)
<Kilos> i just got here man
<Kilos> slow i know but im here
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 24 January 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/2haopkj
<Kilos> i dont read logs
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you ok?
<inetpro> goed, goed
<Kilos> topic outa date you know
<inetpro> since when?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> next meeting
<inetpro> really?
<Kilos> lemme go see on lappy
<Kilos-> aha
<Kilos-> you just did it
<Kilos-> skelm
<Kilos-> you win this timew
<Kilos-> time
<inetpro> haha 😂😂
<Kilos-> lol
 * inetpro slaap in die nag
<Kilos-> well done sir
<Kilos-> jaja
<inetpro> now all you need to do is to set up the Agenda on that page
<Kilos-> chesedo: does that
<Kilos-> i might be in hospital
<Kilos-> going the 14th will reports from aus docs so who knows what they decide
<Kilos-> s/will/with
<chesedo> inetpro Kilos- will do soon...
<Kilos-> ty lad
<Langjan> Hi guys
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, paddatrapper on freenode told me "Tell Langjan I'm in Cape Town" 1 day, 38 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<Langjan> thks Maaz 
<Langjan> youre a good bot 
<paddatrapper> superfly: ^ seems that iterum doesn't wrap to date after a while
<paddatrapper> Langjan: And soon he shall be improved too
<superfly> paddatrapper: indeed. not sure why I had that
<superfly> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: Kilos was last seen 4 hours, 9 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-12-09 11:16:28 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-12-09 12:28:53 SAST
<Langjan> Great are you updgrading him? 
<paddatrapper> superfly: There is the trick
<paddatrapper> Langjan: Forked the codebase to make iterum, yes
<Kilos> im here
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Thats Greek to me paddatrapper  
<superfly> Kilos: I know you are, I just needed to test something
<Langjan> hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<paddatrapper> superfly: Looks like it takes the system's timezone? (assume that it is running on a server in SAST time)
<paddatrapper> Langjan: superfly and I are upgrading him
<Kilos> Maaz ddg hello
<superfly> paddatrapper: aaaahhh!!!!
<Maaz> evening
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> paddatrapper: now my bug report makes sense
<Kilos> ok dankie Langjan het geslaap
<Langjan> Good then he will bring real coffee?
<Langjan> You feel like a challenge Kilos ?
<Kilos> what did you break
<Langjan> Nothing serious just interesting
<Kilos> clean installed
<Langjan> noooo ways
<Kilos> chicken
<Langjan> I have got rid of the virus
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> ok so whats the challenge
<Langjan> but now it boots on black screen where logo and progress bar should be
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> now i'm here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143330/how-can-i-customize-the-ubuntu-boot-up-logo
<Kilos> see if there is anything called splash screen
<Kilos> its the splash missing
<Langjan> the process is too complicated for me, hoped you will guide me thro it
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ok let me see
<Kilos> did you download it
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> I would actually like to do this but I think I need to get screen back first: http://askubuntu.com/questions/775301/unable-to-use-a-custom-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-16-04lts 
<Kilos> then just run those commands one at a time in terminal
<Kilos> im sure the splash comes with the gui
<Kilos> can you open synaptic
<Langjan> Have done a few times, dead end with plymouth module "(/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so)" missing, skipping that theme 
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> yes synaptic been there too 
<Langjan> ok its open
<Kilos> type in ubuntu in synaptic
<Kilos> then right click reinstall everything thats installed
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> i looked in here and dont see kubuntu-desktop anymore
<Kilos> maybe ubuntu-desktop still exists
<Langjan> Im sure it does, I did reinstall desktop
<Kilos> oh my and no splash screen
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> I get that plymouth message every time
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> how did you get rid of your virus
<Langjan> have repaired and reinstalled those packages, no diff 
<Kilos> ok lets try something else
<Langjan> OK I know I should have kept notes, sorry boss
<Kilos> so you can read the boot in info
<Langjan> you mean during boot - grub? yes
<Kilos> i need to find where it is
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i think usr
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> or etc
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Langjan> ok then I must close synaptic
<Langjan> and stop the ubuntu process
<Kilos> if something is running then wait
<Langjan> no im still marking the ubuntu items
<Kilos> but terminal should interfere
<Kilos> ok do that first then man
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> erminal will wait for synaptic to stop
<Kilos> ek sukkel met die ou mense
<Langjan> theres some biiiig files
<Kilos> ok im in no rush
<Kilos> i go make coffee
<Langjan> you sidetracked me, its only about 70 MB
<Langjan> running now
<Langjan> cheeky youngster...
<Kilos> thats one thing ive learned about van der merwes
<Kilos> they are masters at passing the buck
<Langjan> yes?
<Kilos> as in you sidetracked me
<Kilos> lemme go make coffee
<Langjan> ok im into that grub file
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> scroll down slow till you see 
<Kilos> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Kilos> and put a # in front of it
<Kilos> then
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Kilos> remove the hash
<Kilos> the ctrl+o
<Kilos> and ctrl+x
<Kilos> oh enter in between
<Kilos> then reboot and tell me what you see
<Langjan> ja now you tell me...
<Langjan> done
<Langjan> ok bye for now
<Langjan> not uipdate grub first?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> sudo update-grub
<Langjan> sukkel met julle jongmanne...
<Kilos> well done old man
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> so cheeky
<Kilos> oh my he got lost
<Kilos> oh my i made a mistook
<Kilos> Maaz tell langjan in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" delete quiet splash between the " "
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> ai! ek word oud
<Langjan> hi there
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell langjan in  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" delete quiet splash between the " "" 42 seconds ago
<Kilos> undo what i told you to do in that line oom
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> that is remove the hash in front of it
<Kilos> and delete only quiet splash not the 2 " " goodies
<Langjan> ai sukkel met julle jongmanne
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> now update-grub and reboot again?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> then tell me what you read
<Kilos> hee hee
<Langjan> haha
<Kilos> Maaz ask langjan can you read that fast???
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll ask Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> i go find headache pills
<Langjan> No diff except for millions of small letters and also bigger writing. I believe the key is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/775301/unable-to-use-a-custom-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-16-04lts
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "ask langjan can you read that fast???" 2 minutes and 11 seconds ago
<Langjan> not quite that fast
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i believe you can pause it to catch up
<Kilos> then you can read if there are errors in booting
<Langjan> how? press pause?
<Kilos> ask inetpro 
<Kilos> maybe pause works
<Kilos> i always take too long to find the pause button
<Kilos> that looks like the fix Langjan 
<Kilos> will make you think though
<Kilos> and that could be painful
<Langjan> No difference except for a lot of new letters on boot
<Kilos> no man
<Langjan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/775301/unable-to-use-a-custom-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-16-04lts
<Kilos> you need to undo changes in /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> thats all too high geeky for me unless i can do it slowly and bit by bit
<Kilos> maybe easier way id to ask paddatrapper to write a script for you
<Kilos> something like lets fix the ooms blunders script
<Kilos> you should have left the kde boot logo man
 * paddatrapper sees a wall of text
<Kilos> dont fix what isnt broken
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> What am I doing now?
<Kilos> Langjan s unty booted with the kde logo because i think he installed kubuntu then put a unity gui over it
<Kilos> so always showed the kde boot logo even though on unity desktop
<Kilos> that was a virus in his old mend
<Kilos> mind
<Kilos> so he removed it but dunno how
<paddatrapper> KDE boot logo where?
<Kilos> no work for you paddatrapper 
<Kilos> was a joke
<Kilos> you know when kde starts
<Kilos> the kubuntu boot logo shows
<paddatrapper> Sounds like he's still using KDE's login manager... Switching that to whatever Unity uses should do it
 * paddatrapper will read the backlog now now
<Kilos> rest man well g through things
<Kilos> go
<Langjan> Hi paddatrapper 
<Langjan> the ubuntu logo shows on shutdown
<paddatrapper> Hey Langjan 
<Kilos> Langjan https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjjj4Chp-fQAhUpLcAKHVUeBa0QFggoMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F129218%2Fhow-to-return-the-login-screen-to-the-default&usg=AFQjCNHGZXwRzg9IloDPCiSS-hzO1yuaFQ
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> click it an
<paddatrapper> Ok. I'm just wrapping up work for the day then will have a look
<Kilos> man
<Langjan> ok man
<Langjan> looking
<superfly> paddatrapper: Ubuntu and friends use plymouth
<Kilos> and dont rush so
<Kilos> you forget i have one blind eye and the other one also sukkels to see
<Kilos> i like booting in text mode
<Kilos> then if someone is watching i can say im just checking for errors
<paddatrapper> lol
<Langjan> I have been to that site and thos instructions, tried again but did not get light dm option to select
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> no output after sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/492605/how-to-restore-the-unity-login-screen-after-installing-xubuntu-desktop-in-ubuntu
<Kilos> maybe you dont have lightdm running anymore
<Kilos> reinstall lightdm
<Kilos> aptitude reinstall lightdm
<superfly> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> what
<superfly> Kilos: if you really want to mess up your system, just blindly install desktop managers
<Kilos> he is running unity
<superfly> unit is a DE, not a DM
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whats a de
<superfly> Desktop Environment
<Kilos> have they dropped lightdm
<superfly> Sorry, DM = display manager
<Kilos> i would have reinstalled lightdm then installed gdm then you get to choose which one you want to use
<Kilos> surely that would have worked?
<superfly> no
<Kilos> thanks for jumping in superfly 
<superfly> because they both start up at the same time, and then you end up with a computer that boots to a black screen because they're fighting for control
<Kilos> can you tell him what to do please
<Kilos> nono
<superfly> Kilos: but changing your DM is not going to fix your bootsplash
<superfly> ai ai ai
<Langjan> Hi guys, I did the sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and its back and working. Many thanks
<Kilos> gdm and lightdm give you an option to choose one or the other
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> apt-get still works
<Kilos> well done Langjan 
<Langjan> yes it does, only a bit longer way to same destrination?
<Kilos> why didnt synaptic fix that
<Kilos> didnt you see ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> good question
<Kilos> you must slow down old man
<Kilos> more haste less speed
<Langjan> I did reisnstall desktop, that time dod not work. I think the virus was still around...!!
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> im happy you have it like you want it Langjan '
<Kilos> sorry for misleading you
<Langjan> Wel I was gonna say you get right in 5 minutes what I cant in 5 hours, but it took you 30 plus mins in the end - getting old hey? 
<Kilos> yes im tired today for some reason
<Langjan> ai sorry
<Langjan>  dan pla die ou man jou ook nog 
<paddatrapper> Glad it is fixed Langjan 
<Kilos> even took a big swig of vinegar to thin blood
<Langjan> thks paddatrapper 
<Langjan> and for the help 
<Langjan>  you also superfly 
<Kilos> yes ty my guys
<Kilos> Langjan on the 20th superfly leaves us
<Kilos> well the country anyway
<Langjan> Why and where to?
<Kilos> usa
<Langjan> ai
<Kilos> you dont know??
<Langjan> no?
<Kilos> his wife had to leave because her visa expired
<Kilos> but they got kids here how skeef is that
<Kilos> and fly dont like sleeping alone so he is following
<Langjan> thats a real shame
<Kilos> you must keep up with the news old man
<Langjan> maybe better for him to leave zuma and malema
<Kilos> yes real shame but maybe better for them all
<Langjan> and mugabe
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> maimane not much better
<Langjan> so sorry to see you go superfly but hope all ends well, very well
<Langjan> at least the yanks can play sevens
<Kilos> im sad
<superfly> I'm not going to New York.
<Kilos> him and pro were my first contacts in here
<superfly> I'm going to Arizona.
<Kilos> fly even had to tell me how to use irc to get here
<Langjan> OK well best of luck to you, will hopefully keep in touch
<Kilos> storm coming so power could go guys , be good
<Langjan> well I'm glad he did
<Kilos> yes we just have to stay up late 
<Langjan> ok enjoy the rain
<Kilos>  not here yet
<Kilos> boom booms only
<Langjan> go well you stars 
<Kilos> Langjan 
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> dont fix what isnt broken
<Kilos> leave well enough alone
<Langjan> learning slow
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> thks good advice
<Kilos> i enjoy you being here you know
<Kilos> us toppies can have fun at times
<Langjan> started when I wanted to make you happy by dabbling with kde
<Kilos> lemme go shutdown desktop
<Kilos> yes i remember that
<Langjan> if it did not we would not have had this afternoons fun...
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> bywe for now lekker naweek almal
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> net gone
<Kilos> i just popping in to say night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> still storming here
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> why what
<inetpro> isn't it a bit early to go sleep yet?
<Kilos> no i am rather old you know
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good evening btw :-)
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> if you have something to say ill stay
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> define if
<Kilos> Maaz define if
<Maaz> Kilos: If \If\, conj. [OE. if, gif, AS. gif; akin to OFries. ief, gef, ef, OS. ef, of, D. of, or, whether, if, G. ob whether, if, OHG. oba, ibu, Icel. ef, Goth. iba, ibai, an interrogative particle; properly a case form of a noun meaning, doubt (cf. OHG. iba doubt, condition, Icel. if, ef, ifi, efi), and therefore orig. meaning, on condition that.] 1. In case that;
<Maaz> granting, allowing, or supposing that; -- introducing a condition or supposition. [1913 …
<inetpro> despite the possibility that; no matter whether
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> eg: "if it takes me seven years, I shall do it"
<Kilos> should be even if
<inetpro> could also be expressing surprise or regret
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dont you have anything constructive to say
<Kilos> and dont smirk either
<inetpro> haha :-)
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> jy kan maar gaan slaap
<inetpro> as jy moeg is
<Kilos> ag baie dankie boetie
<inetpro> maar net as
<Kilos> net kwaai kop seer
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie nagrus!
<inetpro> hoop jy voel more beter
<Kilos> dankie en jy ook
<Kilos> sien jou more
<Kilos> ek sal moenie worry nioe
<Kilos> nie
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-10
<Kilos> guten morgen mein herren okes
<Kilos> hi night
<Kilos> have you ever chatted to the guys here
<Kilos> dont be shy
<Kilos> hi chesedo zipper 
<chesedo> morning oom Kilos
<zipper> Kilos: Hello
<chesedo> ... and zipper
<chesedo> how are you Kilos and zipper?
<zipper> chesedo: I am doing well
<Kilos> im ok ty chesedo and you?
<chesedo> good good ty
 * chesedo will be redoing and upgrading the home server today
<Kilos> more inetpro  en Xethron 
<Kilos-> ai!
<superfly> hi
<inetpro> goiemore oom Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly as well
<superfly> inetpro: good evening
<inetpro> and even chesedo also
<inetpro> superfly: all packed up and ready to fly?
<superfly> inetpro: almost
<superfly> count = 1
<superfly> Maaz: packed.question is 1
<Maaz> superfly: If you say so
<superfly> Maaz: packed.question
<Maaz> superfly: packed.question is 1
<superfly> actually, people have been asking me that questionfor a while, but now I'll start tracking how many times people ask it in the next 2 weeks.
<inetpro> haha
<smile> hi :)
<smile> hi, Kilos 
<smile> I tried to contact you over Hangouts today :)
<superfly> hi smile
<smile> hi superfly 
<smile> :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi! :)
<Kilos> is hangouts that green face thing on an android fone
<smile> yes! :p
<smile> Kilos: I've sent you a private message
<smile> on IRC
<Kilos> hi Cryterion superfly 
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> longest 10 days of your life superfly 
<inetpro> Kilos: why should they be longer?
<Cryterion> an hour can feel like a day
<inetpro> he keeps himself so busy with everything else, he's not coming here enough of the time :-)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i know exactly how he feels
<Kilos> been years since i got back here
<inetpro> Cryterion: wb
<Kilos> no amount of busy can stop the missing of your family
<Kilos> how are you inetpro 
<inetpro> good and yourself Kilos
<inetpro> your head better today?
<Kilos> im ok ty plodding along
<Kilos> yes ty
<inetpro> did you get rains yesterday?
<Kilos> i go hospital on the 14th so well see what they say happens next
<Kilos> nope just a big storm
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> same today
<Kilos> i worry a bit about open heart surgery here in za
<inetpro> got just under 3mm last night at around 20:00
<Kilos> but the consolation is the price
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> rustenburg city had floods a couple of days ago
<Kilos> 55mm 
<Kilos> 40 in 2 hours
<inetpro> heart surgery is no longer such a huge risk factor as it once was Kilos
<Kilos> we watched it from here
<Kilos> yes but za hospitals are
<Kilos> i dont mind them doing angio stuff but dont want chest cut open and heart stopped and run on a machine
<Kilos> that worm inna artery on arm to fix heart was fascinating to watch
<Kilos> dont even have to sleep
<Kilos> so you can grap the doc by the nuts and say We arent going to hurt each other are we??
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> amazing what they do these days
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> fascinating
<Kilos> i saw my heart arteries all lit up in red with the left lower chamber all black
<Kilos> and as they bored through the blockage all the arteries came to life and the pain disappeared immediately
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> vry funny though they all like asking whats the scale of pain from one to 10 compared to the worst pain youve ever had
<Kilos> i said 6
<Kilos> they kept asking are you sure
<Kilos> but i didnt have the energy to tell them about the head
<Kilos> just said yes man 5 or 6
<Kilos> only afterwards the doc asked why wasnt it my worst pain and i told her
<Kilos> she said we couldnt understand why it was so low and thought you were too drugged from the morphine
<Kilos> we had a good laugh
<MaNI> some za hospitals are actually pretty world class, it depends which ones though :)
<Kilos> those cost
<MaNI> yeah, they do
<smile> Kilos: I went to the dentist, and they asked "does this hurt" with very hot stuff, "no". with very cold stuff "no" okay, this teeth is dead. "okay"
<smile> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is the link to our website guys where a newbie can use irc to get here
<Kilos> inetpro just the link will do, not a how to find it
<smile> Kilos: after that, they removed the nerves in the teeth and that hurt just a little bit
<smile> I was completely dizzy when I was driving home
<Kilos> whew
<smile> the effect after you drink three cans of beer, I presume
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> i dont dink and dont emembe the effects of dink on me, but have watched othe peeps make fools of themselves when dinking
<is> ai!
<kilos> superfly is our site still up
<kilos> my r key is sticking
<kilos> sigh
<superfly> kilos: which site?
<kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<kilos> i got it ty superfly 
<kilos> i mailed a newbie about joining us here, i didnt see if his mail went to the list but he asked are we only for dev peeps
<inetpro> kilos: you mean this one, https://ubuntu-za.org/irc.html ?
<inetpro> sorry, was afk for dinner
<kilos> aw i could have given him that
<kilos> np
<inetpro> you mean a howto?
<kilos> i explained how to install hexchat and get here as well but not sure how noob he is so added the link
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<kilos> do you see his mail in the lists? his name is carey or did it come only to me
<inetpro> I don't see no mail from carey
<kilos> then musta been direct to me. i dunno where he got my addy
<kilos> he used the ubuntu.com addy
<kilos> there inetpro you have it too
<inetpro> "This message was sent from Launchpad by K (https://launchpad.net/~careybird) using the "Contact this team's admins" link on the South African Ubuntu team team page (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za)."
<inetpro> kilos: possibly superfly also got it
<superfly> I did. I thought it was spam, so I deleted it
<superfly> (I didn't even read it)
<inetpro> superfly: I don't blame you
<inetpro> just about every day I still wish someone would come with a practical and scalable solution to replace mail with near zero to no SPAM
<kilos> well see if he replies to my mail or gets here
<superfly> inetpro: as long as we have SMTP, we will have spam
<inetpro> kilos: I don't know how good these guys are but Chris Hani Baragwanath Hospital caters for Angiograms
<inetpro> see: https://www.chrishanibaragwanathhospital.co.za/departments/radiology_and_radiography/show
<kilos> ill try kalafong first inetpro ty. i have to go get my prostate meds anyway so will hear what they say
<kilos> is that the old pretoria general hospital?
<MaNI> theres an obvious solution, people just won't like it
<kilos> stop breathing
<MaNI> introduce some minimal transfer fee to emails
<MaNI> like 1c or something
<kilos> oh haha
<MaNI> will make most spam no longer viable
<kilos> if carey pitches here then it wasnt spam
<kilos> i dont get any spam normally
<MaNI> I seem to have recently been signed up to a spam list or something - guess I made an enemy - get a steady stream of 32 spam emails a day all from .top domains - of course because it's all from .top domains it's easy to filter it all straight into the trash, but still curious
<kilos> wow
<kilos> i get only linux and ubuntu and mails from alternative health places ive joined
<kilos> lucky i spose
<kilos> inetpro here is his lp addy https://launchpad.net/~careybird
<kilos> go paddatrapper 
<inetpro> kilos: if you pointed him to our site and he does not pitch here it's his own fault
<kilos> yes
<inetpro> with the name K it is very possible that it's just SPAM
<kilos> yes but ill give him a chance
<kilos> always give everyone at least one chance
<inetpro> everyone?
<kilos> when i started with buntu you guys coulda thought i was a spammer quite easily
<kilos> almost everyone
<inetpro> at least you didn't say everything :-)
<kilos> no known satanists
<kilos> everything??
<kilos> i was too stupid back then you remember
<inetpro> kilos: what is Maaz?
<kilos> you guys have woken many brain cells for me
<kilos> haha
<kilos> stupid bot
<kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> make no mistake, there are clever bots out there
<kilos> yes python ones
<kilos> eomeone said python is leading in AI
<inetpro> bots that send emails pretending to be humans as well
<kilos> did you read the mail?
<kilos> he sounded sincere
<inetpro> ai!
<kilos> what ai!
<kilos> i dont think thats spam
<kilos> if he doesnt reply its his loss
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kilos!
<inetpro> and where is my coffee Maaz?
<kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome kilos
<kilos> you snooze you lose
<inetpro> uh-oh!
<inetpro> "If you own a Galaxy Note 7 by Samsung Electronics (SSNLF), be prepared to lose some of the device's most important functions"
<inetpro> "an update as soon as next week that will disable call functionality and prevent the recalled device from charging"
<kilos> ai!
<inetpro> http://www.investopedia.com/news/samsung-making-galaxy-note-7-phones-unusable-next-week-ssnlfvzt/
<kilos> gotcha
<inetpro> kilos: your friend arrived? 
<MaNI> new kernel bug looks quite fun
<qwebirc31317> gotcha
<kilos> haha gotcha inetpro 
<kilos> it was me
<inetpro> I thought so
<kilos> checking if our site still works
<kilos> yaya
<inetpro> it works, well done!
<kilos> yip
<kilos> been reliable
<kilos> built by experts
<inetpro> bye qwebirc31317
<kilos> lol
<inetpro> how's the weather there kilos?
<kilos> hot
<kilos> weather man lied today , said 31 but it was hotter than the other days 39
<inetpro> earlier today there was this, "⚠️ ALERT: The SA Weather Service has issued a watch for severe T-storms in Gauteng on Saturday. HAIL, HEAVY RAIN & DAMAGING WINDS possible."
<kilos> cooling down nicely now though
<kilos> sky is clear here atm
<inetpro> there was a bit of thunder here a few minutes ago but nothing serious... slowly moving away into the distance now
<kilos> stars shining here and a 3/4 moon
<inetpro> good time for rains
<inetpro> Full Moon on Wednesday
<kilos> anytime is a good time for rains in za
<kilos> like
<kilos> Maaz coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kilos> inetpro order now
<inetpro> my dad always said rain comes a few days before and a few days after Full Moon
<kilos> maaz rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone kilos
<kilos> lets hope then the farmer here has long centre pivots running all day and most of the nights on newly planted soya
<kilos> go see where i am https://www.google.co.za/maps/@-25.7626332,27.2900314,225m/data=!3m1!1e3
<kilos> you can see all the ploughed fields for mile around
<kilos> dont send your hitmen
<kilos> they wont take the heat and im in and out in the sun most of the day
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kilos!
<kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<kilos> sunlight kills cholestorol
<inetpro> storm coming back with a bang now
<kilos> good
<kilos> hope you havent got veggies that can get flattened
<kilos> but they sprout again so no fear
<inetpro> kilos: you are way too far from civilization 
<kilos> why?
<inetpro> no hitman will want to go there
<kilos> haha
<kilos> lovely here
<kilos> civilization isnt civilised anymore
<inetpro> rain, rain, rain... it is here now
<kilos> enjoy
<kilos> go get wet and say ty
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> I'll stay dry and say ty
<kilos> haha
<kilos> save on bath water man
<kilos> and catch it for drinking water
<kilos> tap water no good
<kilos> all i taught you you still know nothing
<kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> sjoe!
<kilos> wat?
<inetpro> thought it stopped and now coming even more
<kilos> be thankful
<inetpro> lekkkkerrr....
<inetpro> so quiet now, why?
<kilos> waiting for your rain to come here
<kilos> and getting sleepy as well also too
<kilos> i see a big storm moving east from the north of us
<kilos> you could get more
<inetpro> sjoe, that should be interesting
<smile> bye! :)
<kilos> if you look west you should see it
<smile> talk to you later! :)
<kilos> cheersa smile ty
<smile> good night :) 
<inetpro> goeienag kilos
<kilos> nag inetpro 
<kilos> lekker slaap
<inetpro> selle daar, dankie
<kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-11
<Kilos> wakker skrik julle
<paddatrapper> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> more daar paddatrapper 
<Kilos> ek sien jy werk gereeld op iterum
<Kilos> mooi so
<Kilos> ek is trots op jou
<Kilos> inetpro carey has answered
<Kilos> see one must give peeps a chance at times or we could lose a new member
<Kilos> good morning btw
<Kilos> paddatrapper when you have time can you help me please with an issue in 16.04 kde
<Kilos> i am looking here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1450068 but need to just clarify what i must do in answer 9
<Kilos> export means what
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<paddatrapper> Kilos-: it means type that line (including export) into ~/.bash_profile
<paddatrapper> Essentially export sets an environmental variable for your shell
<paddatrapper> In ~/.profile, not .bash_profile 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ^^ (not sure where freenode shenanigans leave you) 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok so i copy paste the word export and the rest to that other file
<Kilos> ty lad
<paddatrapper> Yes. "export KDE_SOMETHING_OR_OTHER=some_value" 
<Kilos> gracias
<superfly> paddatrapper: you're supposed to be listening in church :-P
<Kilos> oops sorry
<paddatrapper> superfly: when the pastor stops running around at the front let me know :) 
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> paddatrapper: He's finally sitting down... 
<qwebirc41263> Just ascertaining that I manage to log on - as the Terminator said " I'll be back!" Careybird
<superfly> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> aw i missed him
<Kilos> he replied superfly 
<Kilos> i was skyping debs
<Kilos> please if you see him again greet him
<Kilos> i think he needs help with doing irc
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell pavlushka Here are the docs about using NickServ on iterum bots: http://docs.iterum.io/configuration.html#irc-source
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<Kilos> paddatrapper dont forget tween you and fly that we keep QA because she is bot cloaked already on irc
<Kilos> as is maaz
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Ok
<Kilos> and
<paddatrapper> Kilos: do you know whos HW Maaz and QA run on?
<Kilos> that file copy thing went to the ~/.bash_info file i think and comment 11 says it must go to ~/.info
<Kilos> yes cocooncrash 
<paddatrapper> ok cool
<Kilos> qa on superfly
<paddatrapper> The comment I was reading (#9 I think) said ~/.profile
<Kilos> i cant find the .info file
<Kilos> oh yes profile not info
<paddatrapper> You'll probably have to create it
<Kilos> oh gook ill do that ty
<paddatrapper> Thinks tend to default to ~/.<shell>_profile
<paddatrapper> s/thinks/things/
<Kilos> s/gook/good
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> md is make directory how does on make a file?
<Kilos> lemme google
<Kilos> ah with cat
<Kilos> meeeeow
<paddatrapper> alternatively vim ~/.profile, or whatever your editor of choice is
<paddatrapper> But echo "line" >> ~/.profile is the simplest
<paddatrapper> or touch ~/.profile
<Kilos> yay ty cat battling
<Kilos> will need sudo i think to make root files?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yes
<paddatrapper> Kilos: But ~/.profile shouldn't be a root file
<paddatrapper> That must be owned by your local user
<Kilos> oh
<paddatrapper> /etc/profile is the root file. ~/.profile extends it
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper seems to have sorted the issue
<Kilos> night are you ever going to greet and join us noisily?
<Kilos> very quiet just lurking there you know
<superfly> paddatrapper: I'm hosting QA on my mail server
<superfly> paddatrapper: but I want to convert iTwinkle to iterum too
<paddatrapper> superfly: ack
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe an early night is a healthy option
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<lewix> hey guys
<lewix> What's the current status of web development in Africa? I'm hiring
<lewix> If anyone is looking for a job please message me the stack you specialize in and your current rate
<kulelu88> that sounds like a very fishy job posting\
<kulelu88> hey superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-04
<inetpro> good mornings
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-06
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> morning all
 * chesedo is back from a week's vacation
<chesedo> i am having issues with a bash script which i have reduced to this -> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmpkcc5
<Kilos> hi there all of ya
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<chesedo> how are things?
<inetpro> chesedo: seq 1 3
<inetpro> what are you trying to achieve?
<inetpro> or
<inetpro> for i in `seq 1 3`; do echo "In loop $i";done
<inetpro> or
<inetpro> for i in {1..3}; do echo "In loop $i";done
<Kilos> hi chesedo ok ty lad and you?
<Kilos> bad net as usual
<inetpro> welcome back oom Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi as well
<chesedo> inetpro: that is just my reduced case. i need to to keep count of something in a loop (which increment based on some condition) and have the value available afterwards
<chesedo> Kilos: good ty
<inetpro> chesedo: ah, that makes sense
<chesedo> inetpro: the actual script with my current workaround -> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmgwth3
<chesedo> `MOVED` is the counter
<chesedo> line 70 is the inc, and 74-80 the workaround case
<chesedo> but i would like to move the workaround case outside the pipe to have the code cleaner and easier to understand
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> ty inetpro and hi, i was here yesterday and you werent
<Kilos> just your ghost was
<Kilos> not the one that greets
<inetpro> oh my! 
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> 'lol
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-07
<chesedo-> morning all
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there inetpro i attended a c meeting and will be on the membership board meeting in 1 1/2 hours
<Kilos> hehe if i can stay awake
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-08
<Kilos> morning all. 
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<tzl> hey guys
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-09
<inetpro> good mornings
<filthyg> howzit!
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-10
<nsnzero> inetpro: can you please give me you zsh config ?  i seem to have lost something in mine 
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-04
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-05
<Kilos> morning guys
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-06
<Kilos> back to load shedding 3 hours a day
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-07
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> and hi aleksandrm, first time I've seen you around
<pavlushka> morning chesedo :)
<aleksandrm> chesedo: hello
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-02
<chesedo> Good morning all
<inetpro> oh hi chesedo
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-04
<chesedo> Morning all
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-05
<chesedo> Morning all
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-07
<inetpro> good mornings
